# Eure schwarzen Xc-Lieblinge



## pixelfreak (26. April 2006)

So fang dann mal an, habe das Cannondale Rush seit heute.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. April 2006)

Ich wusste, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit... Bin mal gespannt wann die anderen Farben folgen?  




​Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (26. April 2006)

Glaub so nen Thread gibts zwar shcon irgendwo, aber egal, hier mein Radon:


----------



## drivingghost (26. April 2006)

@pixelfreak: Ist ja wirklich sehr scharz das Rad. Aber fehlt da an der Gabel nicht etwas...?


----------



## drivingghost (26. April 2006)

Schwarz1



Schwarz2


----------



## pixelfreak (26. April 2006)

Es gibt nichts geilerees wie schwarze bikes.
Einen Thread mit weissen Bikes gibts schon.

Die Gabel ist so.....*G*

Dein GIant ist geil...


----------



## drivingghost (26. April 2006)

Danke. Hat mittlerweile andere Laufräder, neue Sattelstütze ist auch unterwegs.


----------



## _stalker_ (26. April 2006)

Sehr schöner Thread 

Falls es Hermes irgendwann doch noch hinbekommen sollte, meine Bremsen den Weg zu meiner Haustür finden zu lassen, ist meine Mühle evtl. auch mal wieder ein kleines Bildchen wert und wird dann auch gnadenlos und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste hier gepostet


----------



## gallardo (26. April 2006)




----------



## eHugo (27. April 2006)

ich sag nur eins 
black is beautiful
sobald meins fertig is folgen pics


----------



## Clemens (27. April 2006)

Mein Schwarzkittel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (27. April 2006)

Hätte da auch noch was in schwarz:





und ja, hab die Schnellspanner inzwischen "richtig" verbaut!


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. April 2006)

schwarz 1 : für leichte strecken





joe


----------



## evilrogi (27. April 2006)

The might is black  !


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. April 2006)

schwarz 2 für technische cc`s :





inzwischen mit schwarzer tune kurbel

joe


----------



## 007ike (27. April 2006)

@joe, fährst du an allen deinen bikes die GermanA? Kann mich irgendwie an ne giftgrüne SID erinnern????


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. April 2006)

aller guten dinge sind 3+4:









ups das sind ja gar keine richtigen cc lieblinge...höchstens die pedale nehm ich aber bei manchen schnellen rennen, ...

joe (nein ich steh nicht auf schwarze bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (27. April 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @joe, fährst du an allen deinen bikes die GermanA? Kann mich irgendwie an ne giftgrüne SID erinnern????



du meinst die :




im rennen fahr ich die blockierbare sid wc (hier im carbon rahmen)
sonst fahr ich aber lieber die bessere german answer...
demnächst probier ich die ga auch mal im racebike (der rote rahmen,zur zeit ist da ne starrgabel drin und die ga liegt im moment einfach nur so im keller und wird geschont...) 
tja bin mehr am schrauben wie am biken...

joe


----------



## dodo1912 (27. April 2006)

Hier mal meins:






Details gibt s hier:

http://www.dodo1912.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=25&sid=625cec5e1063fbf18c604d86a6387881


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2006)

na wenn auch nicht-xc-beiks erlaubt sind, will ich nicht fehlen: 
(klickbare bilder)
















und als spezielles detail:


----------



## CassandraComplx (27. April 2006)




----------



## drivingghost (27. April 2006)

Nicht CC darf auch? Na dann weiter:
Schwarz3, für schlechtes Wetter. Gruppe ist nicht wie abgebildet die Dura Ace sondern eine schwarze 105er



Schwarz4, für gutes Wetter:


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2006)

wie is das mit diesem schwein gemeint?


----------



## drivingghost (27. April 2006)

Es sagt zumindest nichts über mich aus...


----------



## CassandraComplx (27. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wie is das mit diesem schwein gemeint?



Das Rad ist ein umgelabeltes "Checker Pig", deshalb das Schwein


----------



## FeierFox (27. April 2006)




----------



## mikeonbike (27. April 2006)

jupp, hab' ich auch noch eins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (27. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarz1



geil...


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. April 2006)

...nach der eröffnung des "weißen threads" mußte ja sowas kommen 

also hier mein dunkelschwarzes


----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2006)

Ich müsst mal ein schöneres Bild schießen:






Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## DAMDAM (27. April 2006)

So da haben wir mal meins ! (Ich weiß, es gibt ne Menge Sachen zu verbessern, aber ich halt Student !)


----------



## dodo1912 (27. April 2006)

die erste Verbesserung wäre ein Bild auf dem man was erkennen kann


----------



## pwriter (27. April 2006)

da möcht ich auch nicht fehlen...


----------



## drivingghost (27. April 2006)

Der Sattel ist Rot, ja? Der kann/darf nur rot sein!


----------



## checky (28. April 2006)

nicht ganz schwarz, aber dafür nur 8,5.. Kg  :


----------



## heuschreck (28. April 2006)

Nicht ganz schwarz, aber auch ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koPold (28. April 2006)

Meins im Schlamm


----------



## mete (28. April 2006)

Inzwischen zerlegt, aber es war schonziemlich schwarz...


----------



## gosy (29. April 2006)




----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (30. April 2006)

Chris


----------



## Northern lite (30. April 2006)

Dann sollen meine beiden schwarzen nicht fehlen





dieses hat jetzt allerdings ein weißes Lenkerband (ein weißer SLR folgt noch (dann aber mit schwarzer Sattelstütze))





mein graues darf hier ja nicht gepostet werden ;-)


----------



## Carbonator (30. April 2006)

Zwar ziemlich im Eimer aber ich muss meinen Senf auch mal dazugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (30. April 2006)

dann auch noch meinen schwarzen traum  







letzte evolutionsstufe am 08.04.2006:
lrs mit xt-naben, xr 4.1. d, dt-comp komplett in schwarz (wie sonst  )
schnellspanner, flaschenhalter (carbon) und hörnchen von tune

kh-cap


----------



## singlestoph (30. April 2006)

s


----------



## Speedstuff (30. April 2006)

So meins ist zwar mehr braun als schwarz, wollte aber mal zeigen, dass man mit den Dingern tatsächlich fahren kann  





Aber keine Angst, nun steht es geputzt in der Garage  

Die Coda Barends werden durch gerade ersetzt!


----------



## _stalker_ (30. April 2006)

ich hatte es euch ja bereits angedroht:


----------



## supiboy (30. April 2006)

meine Schwarze, ok nicht ganz.


----------



## supiboy (30. April 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=245943&cat=500


----------



## henrsch (1. Mai 2006)

Und hier meins:


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2006)




----------



## DMass (1. Mai 2006)

mein Selbstaufbau...


----------



## emM_Ha (2. Mai 2006)

@IGGY:
Sehr schön das Drössiger  !
Auch wenn ich kein Fan von Crossmax und Integralkurbeln bin, muss ich sagen optisch sehr stimmiger Aufbau!

@DMass:


> mein Selbstaufbau...


Sorry, aber für mich siehts auch nicht anders aus als die Katalog-Canyons  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (2. Mai 2006)

Da gehört meins auch rein


----------



## Rerun (2. Mai 2006)

Apropo Canyon von der Stange...
Hier mein neues fürs Gelände:


----------



## DMass (2. Mai 2006)

emM_Ha schrieb:
			
		

> @DMass:
> 
> Sorry, aber für mich siehts auch nicht anders aus als die Katalog-Canyons  .



Das wird doch noch...bis jetzt sind erstmal die Teile verbaut die ich noch da hatte von meinem alten Bike!

LRS, Sattelstütze, Lenker usw. folgen noch!    

Trotzdem bleibts ein Selbstaufbau...


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Mai 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Da gehört meins auch rein



der arme sattel... 
oder wiegst du 45kg? dann könnts sogar halten.
ansonsten hol dir bitte eine ungekröpfte stütze - auch auf die gefahr hin, dass nicht mehr das selbe wie aufm rahmen draufsteht


----------



## M!ke (3. Mai 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> Da gehört meins auch rein



Schönes Bike...    was wiegt es denn?

Edit: OK, vergiss es, war auf deiner Homepage...


----------



## Ramathon (4. Mai 2006)

meins darf hier natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
--selbstaufbau--


----------



## DMass (4. Mai 2006)

Nice...was ist das für ne Sattelstütze?


----------



## IGGY (4. Mai 2006)

EC90
@Ramathon Schönes Rad


----------



## toschi (5. Mai 2006)

@IGGY
Bist Du zufrieden mit der Stylo Carbon und meinst Du sie ist Ihren Preis von z.Z. 199 Euro wert?

So und da das hier ein schöner Bilderfred ist will ich auch mal wieder mein Exoten posten  





Grundfarbe ist ja schwarz, und mittlerweile sind auch wieder normale Reifen drauf  
hier noch eins mit 28ern





bin gerade auf der suche nach ner neuen Gabel, soll ne 28er (29") sein, hat jemand Ahnung welche in Frage kommen könnte, anny Tip's, Marzocci Marathon, Reba, gibts noch andere taugliche???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (5. Mai 2006)

das war mal meins, mittlerweile bin ich aber eher auf farbumkehr


----------



## IGGY (5. Mai 2006)

@toschi
Ich bin sehr zufreiden damit. Vorher hatte ich eine XTR drauf. Ich finde die Stylo besser. Bin mal gespannt wie lange da die KTB halten. Hoffentlich länger wie bei dem Shimano Schrott


----------



## drivingghost (5. Mai 2006)

Update: Neuer Laufradsatz, neue Sattelstütze


----------



## trailblaster (5. Mai 2006)

sehr sehr schön das giant!


----------



## pixelfreak (5. Mai 2006)

Rattenscharfes Giant


----------



## M!ke (5. Mai 2006)

Mein Respekt. Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (5. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Blumen.
Primäres Ziel ist nun auch erreicht --> Unter die 11 Kg zu kommen.
Und Potential ist noch ein bisschen vorhanden. Warten wir mal ein paar Monate ab, vielleicht habe ich noch mal Grund, das Rad zu zeigen.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. Mai 2006)

@ghost: jaja, es wird!!

ps: ich bin jetzt so bei 10,6-10,7...  (wenn ichs morgen geputzt hab -ums dann in heubach wieder zuzusauen- gibts auch bilder..)

..und mach dir endlich n f99 dran!


----------



## drivingghost (5. Mai 2006)

Kurtz: F99 und anderer Lenker sind die nächsten Pläne, bis dahin wird aber noch etwas Zeit vergehen.
Mein Goldhamster ist leider tot...

(Und nur mal geschwind zum kontern: Ich habe hier einen Sattel mit 97g(bleibt an der Wand!), eine KMC Kette mit ~230g(Ob die halten würde?), anstatt der 2.25" Reifen welche in 2.10" dann hätte ich Dich in der Tasche (;


----------



## sporty (6. Mai 2006)

Schwarz, da bin ich ja auch dabei , ich glaub wir sind sogar 
schwarz gefahren


----------



## chri5 (6. Mai 2006)

Das NERO, das Giant und das Marathon machen die Seite #3 zu einem Highlight!

Nur die offset Stuetze am Nero ist aufgrund der Sattelposition wohl etwas ueberfluessig, aber ich weiss...Du wolltest diese Nero Stuetze.
Der Xentis LS setzt dem ganzen natuerlich ein ordentlich dickes Sahnehaeubchen auf!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (7. Mai 2006)

Ich habe euch mit meinem Bike auch schon lange nicht mehr belästigt.


----------



## FeierFox (7. Mai 2006)

-edit-


----------



## Dr.Dos (7. Mai 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe euch mit meinem Bike auch schon lange nicht mehr belästigt.


Wer hat Dir denn die Laufräder falsch eingespeicht? Kreuzung unter den Ventillöchern, amateurhaft...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (7. Mai 2006)

Nein "korrekt" eingespeicht immer nach der Zugrichtung, ist ja Scheibenbremse.


----------



## GlanDas (7. Mai 2006)

Immer wieder die gleiche Frage...
...wie bekommt ihr eure verdammten ketten immer so glänzend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Mai 2006)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder die gleiche Frage...
> ...wie bekommt ihr eure verdammten ketten immer so glänzend?



Das ist eine KMC X9 oder X10 gold, die sehen immer so aus


----------



## Dr.Dos (9. Mai 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Nein "korrekt" eingespeicht immer nach der Zugrichtung, ist ja Scheibenbremse.


Was hat Kopf innen/außen mit den Kreuzung unter dem Ventilloch zu tun? Warte, ich geb die Antwort: rein gar nichts.

Amateurhafte Einspeichung.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (9. Mai 2006)

Jetzt wo du es sagst finde ich es sieht ******* aus.
Ich hole dich Morgen gegen 2000 vom Haupteingang des Ostbahnhof in Berlin ab.
Bitte 56 258mm Speichen (DT Revolution schwarz), 56 12mm Aluminiumnippel (schwarz oder silber) sowie 2 flaschen Eclipseflüssigkeit und eine Rolle 3M-Doppelseitiges Klebebeand (15mm) mitbringen.
Dann zeigst du mal, wie es richtig geht.


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. Mai 2006)

Das kannst Du doch selber, Superschrauber: Anfang beim rechten Flansch,  die linke Speiche des ersten Paares (Kopf nach außen), die nach rechts abgewinkelt wird, ins erste Loch links neben dem Ventilloch. Das wars auch schon. 

Zeigt doch mal ein paar schöne schwarze Räder (aber mit korrekter Speichung bitteschön).


----------



## roadrunner_gs (10. Mai 2006)

Oh warte, am rechten Flansch geht die Speiche mit dem Kopf nach außen direkt nach vorne in das erste Nippelloch links neben dem Ventilloch. Noch ein Tipp auf Lager?


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. Mai 2006)

Gut möglich. Kann man nicht 100% erkennen, die Belichtung Deiner Fotos ist ja wie immer ganz exzellent.  

Dann hast Du's halt auf der Gegenseite verbockt.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Mai 2006)

3x schwarz auf Tour:






















Grüße.


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Mai 2006)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Gut möglich. Kann man nicht 100% erkennen, die Belichtung Deiner Fotos ist ja wie immer ganz exzellent.
> 
> Dann hast Du's halt auf der Gegenseite verbockt.



seid ihr jetzt fertig?


----------



## Benji (17. Mai 2006)

meins:










mfg der b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (17. Mai 2006)

...so`n quantec hat schon was 

...schön, schön!

o.k. - man könnte die nicht ganz perfekte reifenmontage, die insbesondere bei schwalbe-pneus auffällt, anprangern - mach`ich aber nicht...  (...wir müsen ja zusammenhalten.)


----------



## Benji (18. Mai 2006)

danke ;-).

das mit dem reifen wird erledigt.

mfg der b


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2006)

Hier mein kleines schwarzes


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Mai 2006)

Hier mein zweiter Versuch...Firefox hat leider große Bilder verhindert.
Ziel war es mit Sonderangeboten ein relativ stressfreies Rad zu bauen, dass mein Budget nicht sprengt.




Ja sicher gibt es leichtere. Aber wie gefällt es euch.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Mai 2006)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:
			
		

>



Du hast auf deine Festplatte verlinkt, so wird das nix! Du musst das Bild erstmal irgendwo hochladen (z.B. hier ins Fotoalbum), dann verlinkst du auf die Adresse. Oder du hängst es als Anhang an deinen Post, dazu muss das Bild aber kleiner als 60KB sein.

Grüße.


----------



## _stalker_ (23. Mai 2006)

ist doch schon in seinem fotoalbum:




(oder sehe ich das falsch?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pato (24. Mai 2006)

Mir gefällt es sehr gut  , gerade mit dem Ziel, aus relativ günstigem etwas bodenständiges aufzubauen. Nur der Sattel ist nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Und was ist mit der unteren Einpressschale passiert, sieht irgendwie angerostet aus?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2006)

Danke fürs hochladen...Technik die begeistert 

Der Sattel paßt optimal zum Hintern (Trans Am Max - 20.000 km gelaufen)
Schön finde ich Ihn aber auch nicht.
an der unteren Lagerschale hängt ein Lizzard Skin NeoprenSchutz.
Die Lager sind TipTop. Überhaupt hatte ich auf den letzten 4000 km (auch CC+MA Rennen) keine Sorgen mit dem Teil.


----------



## eHugo (28. Mai 2006)

Nun ja mein Bike is nun auch endlich fertig ahbe da mal ein paar bilder für euch  

Mein Schwarzes Baby 





















Sattel kommt noch ein anderer drauf da der leider kaputt ist


----------



## pixelfreak (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Martin .........?????


----------



## eHugo (28. Mai 2006)

jo Markus bin ich.


----------



## Giant_Team (2. Juni 2006)

*Und noch ein schwarzes Bike mit goldener Kette. *




"]


----------



## kantiran (9. Juni 2006)

hier mal meins:


----------



## Henry the Lion (9. Juni 2006)

â¦ das mag ich! SchÃ¶ne Framelabel!


----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2006)

Ja schönes Label. Aber die Reifen. Wieso macht Ihr nicht welche drauf mit dennen man auch richtig bolzen kann. Die paar Gramm bringen es doch wirklich nicht. Was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## kantiran (9. Juni 2006)

Falls du mein Fatty meinst ist 21"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2006)

Dann bist du aber ein Riese oder?Aber erzähl mal. Warum diese Reifen?


----------



## kantiran (9. Juni 2006)

Weil ich noch nen Satz angefahrene Fast Fred da hatte, danach kommen die Michelin XCR Dry oder alternativ vorne Nobby und hinten Ralph.

Riese vllt nicht, bin knapp 190cm gross.


----------



## IGGY (9. Juni 2006)

Aha ok.
Die Kombi NBC und RR fahre ich. Ist Klasse 
Vieleicht täuscht es ja, aber mir kommt das Rad so riesig vor.


----------



## jon348 (9. Juni 2006)

@Iggy : was ist denn mit den Reifen? Fast Fred ist doch super! wenn man fahren kann, kann man mit denen noch mehr bolzen. das bringts schon...ich fahre im Moment ne Flyweight....


----------



## trekkinger (9. Juni 2006)

Noch XC tauglich:


----------



## IGGY (10. Juni 2006)

jon348 schrieb:
			
		

> @Iggy : was ist denn mit den Reifen? Fast Fred ist doch super! wenn man fahren kann, kann man mit denen noch mehr bolzen. das bringts schon...ich fahre im Moment ne Flyweight....


Sorry aber das kaufe ich dir nicht ab. Ich bin Vorgestern mit Kumpels einen langen schnellen Trail gefahren mit der NN und RR Kombi. So schnell und sicher währe da man bestimmt nicht mit dem Fast Fred oder Flyweight gefahren. Das kannst du mir nicht weis machen. Die Zeit die du da verloren hättest nur durch den Reifen holt man mit dem geringeren Gewicht bestimmt nicht mehr rein. Ich finde es Blödsinn wenn man solche Reifen montiert und dann noch behauptet das das super fahrbar währe. Nichts für ungut.
Mfg IGGY


----------



## kantiran (10. Juni 2006)

Der FastFred hat schon seine Schwächen, da ich momentan aber hauptsächlich hier bei uns in der Gegend im Wald und leichtem Gelände sowie zwecks Anfahrt auch ein Stück Strasse habe sind die schon ganz ok. Bei Trails etc aber relativ untauglich, da geb ich Iggy recht.
Ich werd wohl trotzdem mal die XCR Dry ausprobieren, evtl. auch noch die Laarsen.


----------



## customracer (10. Juni 2006)

und meins fährt auch noch...


----------



## jon348 (11. Juni 2006)

@Iggy: ich will hier jetzt keine Reifendiskussion anzetteln...oder ne Lawine lostreten. In erster Linie kann sich jeder das an sein Rad dranmachen was einem gefällt...das soll doch ne Galerie sein und kein Meckerforum...dieses Rumgenöle nervt einach!!!  
Und zweitens kann ich dir das gerne weiß machen, den mit einer guten Fahrtechnik kann man genau so schnell sein...was bringt der beste Reifen, wenn man nicht fahren kann?Also Quark was du schreibst! nichts für ungut gelle 

mfg
Jon348


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (11. Juni 2006)

.


----------



## IGGY (11. Juni 2006)

@jon348
Ich wollte hier auch nicht rumnörgeln oder jemandem was aufschwatzen. Das ist meine Meinung und dafür ist das Forum nun ja auch da damit man verschiedene Meinungen austauschen und diskutieren kann. Wenn man sein Bike hier postet muß man auch damit rechnen das man nicht immer zuspruch bekommt, für das was man verbaut hat. Nichts für ungut


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (21. Juni 2006)

Mein Drössiger, ist auch schwarz...
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSCN0786.JPG


----------



## IGGY (22. Juni 2006)

Aehm? Wie groß bist du denn? Scheint mir ein 21" Rahmen zu sein oder?


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (22. Juni 2006)

jepp 21er rahmen, bin 192cm...


----------



## Der Toni (22. Juni 2006)

Da hätt ich auch noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proscher (25. Juni 2006)

Hier mein neuer Aufbau nach der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt.
Der Hintergrund ist zwar nicht berauschend, aber das Wetter hat besseres verhindert.

Vorne kommt noch ein anderer Reifen drauf. Der nagelneue NN war undicht.
Evt. auch noch eine Reba Race.


----------



## GlanDas (25. Juni 2006)

lass die black drauf


----------



## the BRAIN (26. Juni 2006)

Meine 2 schwarzen XC-Lieblinge.


ahhhh, und wo bleiben die anhänge????????????  

geschafft...


----------



## _stalker_ (26. Juni 2006)

edit: ah, jetzt seh auch ich die anhänge 

absolut der hammer - vor allem das hardtail


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Juni 2006)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> Meine 2 schwarzen XC-Lieblinge.
> 
> 
> ahhhh, und wo bleiben die anhänge????????????
> ...



Das ist soooo ungerecht wenn jemand gleich zwei soooo geile Bikes besitzt  
Ich sabbere gerade meine Tastatur voll  

Grüße.


----------



## GlanDas (26. Juni 2006)

ist das nicht langweilig die high high end parts am Rad zu haben so das man nichtmehr verbessern kann 

Ich will auch so ein schei0 geiles teil :'(

EDIT: 
Stell die Fotos doch bitte in diesen Thread rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=156321&page=287

danke


----------



## Seifert692 (26. Juni 2006)

Mein Schwarzes...


----------



## GlanDas (26. Juni 2006)

Gewicht?


----------



## eHugo (26. Juni 2006)

@The Brain: 2 absolute Top bikes very Nice


----------



## Seifert692 (26. Juni 2006)

@[email protected]

So, wie´s da steht knappe 11-Kilo (10,7). Stütze und Sattel werden noch gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the BRAIN (27. Juni 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schwarzes...
> 
> 
> Hatte ich auch mal...
> ...


----------



## the BRAIN (27. Juni 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nicht langweilig die high high end parts am Rad zu haben so das man nichtmehr verbessern kann



Hmm, gibt schon was zu verbessern. Warte schon seit Ewigkeiten auf andere Sattelstützen  
Mehr Bilder...


----------



## Seifert692 (27. Juni 2006)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auch mal...
> 
> Gewicht 10,2kg (inkl. Pedale  )




Du hast zwei sehr schöne Modelle.  
Aber mit dem Cannondale bist du sicherlich auch super zurecht gekommen, oder?
Ich bin von meinem begeistert. Man kommt sehr zügig auf Geschwindigkeit.

Grüße
Mo


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Juni 2006)

the BRAIN schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, gibt schon was zu verbessern. Warte schon seit Ewigkeiten auf andere Sattelstützen
> Mehr Bilder...



Lass mich raten: bestimmt auf Syntace P6?  

Grüße.


----------



## the BRAIN (27. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich raten: bestimmt auf Syntace P6?
> 
> Grüße.



bingo!


----------



## damonsta (25. September 2006)

So, dann will ich meins auch mal preisgeben:















10,8kg und flott unterwegs!


----------



## Deer (26. September 2006)




----------



## mrwulf (26. September 2006)

Hmmm, schönes Endorphin...  was wiegt es?

Hier mein CC Fully. Mit 11.2 kg nicht superleicht, aber ich bin zufrieden und es sind keine Mogelteile verbaut. Alles hält auch mal nen 1m Treppenabsatz ins Flache aus (zumindest seit zwei Jahren).


















Grüße...


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. September 2006)

Hier erst mal das Framekit,
aber die Anbauteile kommen bald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (26. September 2006)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hmmm, schönes Endorphin...  was wiegt es?



Das aktuelle Gewicht muß ich noch ermitteln,hab letzte Woche noch ein wenig umgebaut,müßte so bei ca. 12,4-12,5kg.Ich finde für ein Rohloff-Fully recht leicht


----------



## FeierFox (27. September 2006)




----------



## zwärg (27. September 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch was in schwarz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IST JA VOLL GEIL

SIEHT AFFEN GEIL AUS.


----------



## Chris G (27. September 2006)

Hallo zwärg,

hast Recht, aber S-Works ist eigentlich fast jedes Jahr PORNÖÖÖ!

 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## IGGY (27. September 2006)

Ne dieses Jahr nicht. Der silberne Rahmen gefällt mir absolut nicht!


----------



## jones (28. September 2006)

na dann will ich doch auch nochmal









inzwischen mit sf-leitungen - goiler druckpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. September 2006)

Bei den schönen Specialized Bikes muß ich auch nochmal


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2006)

*wieder mal feiner stahl  *


----------



## jones (28. September 2006)

was wiegt der rahmen bzw. das kompl. rad?


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2006)

jones schrieb:


> was wiegt der rahmen bzw. das kompl. rad?


rahmen grösse19  1755 gramm komplett wie auf dem bild 10,4 kilo
 für ein stahlbike ein guter wert....


----------



## damonsta (28. September 2006)

Sehr schönes Bike, Hut ab! So ein Stahlrahmen sticht heutzutage richtig ins Auge!


----------



## checky (29. September 2006)

damonsta schrieb:


> ... So ein Stahlrahmen sticht heutzutage richtig ins Auge!



Ja.
Ein sehr schönes Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allerdings ist die 180° verdrehte Sattelstütze & die Montage des Sattels ein übler Phopa. Ne Seatback Stütze wäre sinnvoller


----------



## Don Trailo (29. September 2006)

checky schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ein sehr schönes Bike
> 
> 
> ...



wird gemacht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. September 2006)

Der Phobia-Rahmen ist wirklich sehr schön, der Aufbau gefällt mir auch gut.   Dual Control ist Geschmackssache.
Aus welchem Jahr stammt der Rahmen denn? Gibt es die Firma noch? Wenn ich danach google, finde ich nur einen Hersteller von Nokon-ähnlichen Zügen.

Gruß,    Geisterfahrer


----------



## Don Trailo (29. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Der Phobia-Rahmen ist wirklich sehr schön, der Aufbau gefällt mir auch gut.   Dual Control ist Geschmackssache.
> Aus welchem Jahr stammt der Rahmen denn? Gibt es die Firma noch? Wenn ich danach google, finde ich nur einen Hersteller von Nokon-ähnlichen Zügen.
> 
> Gruß,    Geisterfahrer


*hallo rahmen ist jahr 02 oder 03
 leider gibts die firma nicht mehr
 *


----------



## dbox (6. Oktober 2006)

Meins, endlich fertig, meinem Budget gerecht & lange nicht so sauber wie eure  
Aber immer bereit für die Nacht, so auch heute 
Vielleicht kriegt der Rahmen noch n paar schöne Aufkleber oder sonstirgendwas  






P.S.: übrigens besten Dank an Geisterfahrer, hat mir in den letzten öhm.... 6-7 monaten sehr hier geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Oktober 2006)

Hier mein Liebling auf allen WEGEN....haltbar, schnell und zuverlässig....das beste was ich je besessen habe ...TOP für ne Transalp...wirklich....jedoch dann mit Thomson Stütze 
Scalpel 3000


----------



## Scott (8. Oktober 2006)

mein´s


----------



## IGGY (9. Oktober 2006)

Das Cannondale sieht Klasse aus 
@Scott Deins auch. Stell mal die Barends auf den richtigen Winkel ein. Die blaue Stütze passt perfekt


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Stell mal die Barends auf den richtigen Winkel ein.



Ja, bitte parallel zum Boden


----------



## hagilein (9. Oktober 2006)

in einer linie mim vorbau^^


----------



## Scott (9. Oktober 2006)

Dachte bisher immer, die Dinger sollen vorallem gut in der Hand liegen aber auf vielfachen Wunsch werde ich sie mal anders einstellen. Aber wehe, mir tun dann die Handgelenke weh......


----------



## guido11 (11. Oktober 2006)

gebe noch zwei hinzu!


----------



## fatboy (12. Oktober 2006)

Sehr geiler Fuhrpark  


Gruß


----------



## Northern lite (12. Oktober 2006)

bbrrrr.... immer wieder diese schauderlichen Spezis...

nee nee...die mag ich so gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hagilein (12. Oktober 2006)

wer will almosen abtreten??? villt du guido11??? des epic wÃ¼rd ich nehmen... ich wÃ¼rd sogar noch 20-30â¬ fÃ¼r geben^^... mehr hab ich leider nich weil ich meine kleine spassbremse grad ausbau.....


----------



## Seifert692 (24. Oktober 2006)




----------



## 2Wheels4Me (31. Oktober 2006)

und das ist meins. Auf dem Pic ist es noch ganz neu. ist jetzt aber auch erst 4 tage alt....


----------



## IGGY (31. Oktober 2006)

Sind ganz gut aus! Aber mach  mal ein Bild von der anderen Seite, und draussen wenn es geht!


----------



## 2Wheels4Me (31. Oktober 2006)

draußen geht leider nicht.. da die cam zurzeit nur am netz geht..




und das noch:





Da wars wie schon gesagt ganz neu. Daher keine Pedale.


----------



## fatboy (31. Oktober 2006)

Ist ein transalp24 bike , oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Wheels4Me (31. Oktober 2006)

Joar, das ist es. Bin sehr zufrieden. Nur die hinterrad bremse quitscht manchmal

Ähnlich wie das StokerII .. aber ein paar andere komponenten.


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Oktober 2006)

-Cantisockel ab
-Pedale dran
-Sattel ab und komplett schwarzen dran
-Spacer unterm Vorbau weg 

so ich denke das wäre das übliche Programm...

FAHREN!


----------



## Oskar1974 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hier mein kleines Schwarzes 
FUJI Premier Carbon Selbstaufbau


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hab ich ganz vergessen, ich darf ja hier jetzt auch posten


----------



## 2Wheels4Me (31. Oktober 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> -Cantisockel ab
> -Pedale dran
> -Sattel ab und komplett schwarzen dran
> -Spacer unterm Vorbau weg
> ...



bin aber erst mal zufrieden wie es jetzt ist.. daher.. warum sollte ich was ändern


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

2Wheels4Me schrieb:


> bin aber erst mal zufrieden wie es jetzt ist.. daher.. warum sollte ich was ändern


z.b. weil man ohne Pedale nicht fahren kann !?


----------



## Seifert692 (31. Oktober 2006)

2Wheels4Me schrieb:


> bin aber erst mal zufrieden wie es jetzt ist.. daher.. warum sollte ich was ändern



Das kann schon sein. Aber ich würde dir empfehlen, die Pedale schon zu montieren.

Grüße


----------



## Seifert692 (31. Oktober 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein. Aber ich würde dir empfehlen, die Pedale schon zu montieren.
> 
> Grüße



Da war ich zu langsam.


----------



## 2Wheels4Me (31. Oktober 2006)

*g* schon okay... sind welche dran^^

Damals kam es grad frisch aus der packung.. daher hatte ich keine dran.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> -Spacer unterm Vorbau weg


Allerdings halte ich von solchen Aussagen auch nicht viel bzw. gar nichts !
Schau dir mal die Überhöhung an meinem Voitl an ! Da sind 2 Spacer a 1cm drunter und glaube mir, die bleiben da auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (31. Oktober 2006)

Da es jetzt bald abgelöst wird, will ich nun auch nochmal mein schwarzes Radon ZR Team Only 06 posten.
Hier schon mit neuen tune Wasserträgern.


----------



## _stalker_ (1. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Allerdings halte ich von solchen Aussagen auch nicht viel bzw. gar nichts !
> Schau dir mal die Überhöhung an meinem Voitl an ! Da sind 2 Spacer a 1cm drunter und glaube mir, die bleiben da auch



Von deinem Bike habe ich ja auch gar nicht geredet...ganz davon ab, dass mein Kommentar vom "üblichen" Programm in diesem Fall wohl auch nicht so ganz verstanden wurde 

Allerdings hat er an seinem Bike eher SattelUNTERhöhung - das kann bei einem XC-Bike eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache sein

EDIT: Oskar1974 BITTE BITTE änder was an deiner Lenkerstellung. So weit wie der Riser nach vorn gedreht ist besteht da ja schon Bruchgefahr.

EDIT2: CrashOversteel nimm es mir nicht übel aber über eines muss ich bei dem bike schmunzeln. hatte selber mal ein Radon Komplettrad - daher weiß ich was der Sattel wiegt. Das in Kombination mit den Tune-Parts wirkt merkwürdig. Aber evtl. ging es dir bei Änderungen am Bike ja nicht um möglichst günstiges Gewichtstuning.

So ich glaube jetzt habe ich genug den Hass diverser Leute auf mich gezogen


----------



## fatboy (1. November 2006)

Das Radon finde ich gut. 
Allerdings sieht eine gleichfarbige Kombi von Sattelklemme und Steuersatz imho deutlich stimmiger aus.

Würde ne schwarze Klemme nehmen....


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Von deinem Bike habe ich ja auch gar nicht geredet...ganz davon ab...


Das weiß ich. Ich könnte gut und gerne 4cm von meiner Überhohung abgeben 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass man das nicht so pauschalisieren darf.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## 2Wheels4Me (1. November 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Allerdings hat er an seinem Bike eher SattelUNTERhöhung - das kann bei einem XC-Bike eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache sein


joar.. kann sein, und was ist daran negativ? Bzw was sollt ich verändern?


----------



## CrashOversteel (1. November 2006)

@fatboy Stuersatz sollte auch mal Gold werden (Tune bubu) und dann hätte das perfekt zu der Sattelklemme gepasst. Bei meinem neuen Rahmen nehme ich aber erst mal die schwarze Klemme.

@_stalker_ ich bin im Aufbau des Rades, ich habe ein gutes Komplettrad gekauft damit ich damit fahren kann, weil ein Komplettaufbau, so wie ich es haben möchte, ja doch einiges kostet. 
Nicht nur der Sattel ist ein schwerer Klumpen, auch Lenker, Vorbau, Bremsen und Rahmen. Naja nun krieg ich die Woche erst mal nen schönen Carbonrahmen und hoffentlich meine neue Bremse.


----------



## _stalker_ (1. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Ich könnte gut und gerne 4cm von meiner Überhohung abgeben


HIER ICH! ICH NEHM SIE! Meinen Rahmen gab es nicht kleiner und meine Beine sind nunmal so kurz 


rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass man das nicht so pauschalisieren darf.


Mein Post hatte ja einen ironischen Unterton. Ständig hört man exakt die selben Kommentare. Sehe ich also genauso.


			
				2Wheels4Me schrieb:
			
		

> joar.. kann sein, und was ist daran negativ? Bzw was sollt ich verändern?


Wie gesagt - probier es mal mit Spacer unterm Vorbau und/oder selbigen umdrehen. Durch mehr Überhöhung bekommt man quasi mehr Druck aufs Pedal.


			
				CrashOversteel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur der Sattel ist ein schwerer Klumpen, auch Lenker, Vorbau, Bremsen und Rahmen. Naja nun krieg ich die Woche erst mal nen schönen Carbonrahmen und hoffentlich meine neue Bremse.


Den FSA Kram find ich gar nicht mal so schlimm - nur der Sattel hat mich geschockt, da er ja eigendlich noch relativ schlank aussieht.
Was wird es denn für ein Rahmen? Fotos werden erwartet


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> HIER ICH! ICH NEHM SIE! Meinen Rahmen gab es nicht kleiner und meine Beine sind nunmal so kurz ...


Ja stimmt, bist ja Spitzenreiter


----------



## CrashOversteel (1. November 2006)

@_stalker_ Rahmen is auch schwarz  , Bilder gibt dann wenn ich alles umgebaut habe, also geduld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hayes12 (4. November 2006)

Mein scharzer Liebling 

Simplon Lexx TRA





und nochmals von vorne


----------



## klaro (5. November 2006)

... noch was geiles Schwarzes


----------



## Seifert692 (5. November 2006)

klaro schrieb:


> ... noch was geiles Schwarzes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 119763



Scalpel 
Wie groß bist du und was für ein Durchmesser haben deine Bremsscheiben? Die sehen recht groß aus.

grüße


----------



## jones (5. November 2006)

klaro schrieb:


> ... noch was geiles Schwarzes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 119763



schönes bike - bis auf die scheiben  

sieht ja aus wie pizzateller


----------



## Wolkentreiber (7. November 2006)

klaro schrieb:


> ... noch was geiles Schwarzes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 119763



Da ja grad "schwarzes Scalpel" Thema ist hier mal ein grottenschlechtes Handy-Photo von meiner CC-Maschine... ist auch zugegebenermaßen ein Design-Projekt und bis ins Kleinste getunt... vielleicht schaff ich ja mal vernünftige Bilder davon...

Bis dahin: 

- 2005er Scalpel Rahmen XL mattschwarz
- 2005er Lefty Speed DLR Carbon, 2006 von Eighty Aid neues Innenleben verpasst bekommen, Gabelbrücken schwarz lackiert, Karbon-Steuerrohrkappe
- Xentis Kappa Laufräder
- Hope Mono M4 180mm, komplett schwarz, mit Karbon-Hebeln und Karbon Reservoir-Caps
- Stronglight Magma Karbon-Kurbel
- SRAM X.O Carbon + Trigger
- Hope Vorbau
- Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze + Riser Lenker
- usw.

Bin schon auf eure Kommentare gespannt


----------



## fatboy (7. November 2006)

Aua,

die Laufräder verursachen bei mir Augenkrebs, Rizer mit Hörnchen sowieso. Ich persönlich finds eher gruselig, aber über Geschmack läßt sich ja streiten...


fatboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (7. November 2006)

sicher teuer und gut zu fahren,

aber optisch wirkt es m.E. müllig - wie playmobil zusammengesteckt.


----------



## jones (7. November 2006)

wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, dann sind das ja ergo dingens griffe - die gehen ja mal gar nicht - und schon überhaupt nicht an nem "design-projekt"


----------



## bugmtb (8. November 2006)

Mein "Winterbike"


----------



## Seifert692 (8. November 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Mein "Winterbike"



Sehr, sehr schön! 
Felgen sind sicherlich geschmacksache, aber mir gefällt´s!

Grüße


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Hab's schon in den anderen Thread geschrieben - Winkel vom Vorbau gefällt mir nicht. Sonst heisst es dauernd drehen, aber hier wirkt es sich optisch schon eher negativ aus.
Ansonsten: Tolles Winterbike


----------



## Wolkentreiber (8. November 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Mein "Winterbike"



Hey Bugmtb!

Schön, dass noch jemand auf Xentis steht  wie bist du denn mit den Laufrädern zufrieden? Übrigens - tolles Rad! Und ein gutes Foto - vielleicht kommt ja Horstj jetzt ein wenig ins Grübeln - von wegen "müllig - wie playmobil zusammengesteckt". 

Und - ach ja, Jones - es geht, was passt und Sinn macht. Ich bin 194, wieg 96kg, und hab Hände wie ´ne Bratpfanne. Ich kann mit einer Hand beide meiner Freundin zudecken. Und trotzdem haben ihr und mein Lenker den selben Durchmesser. Ziemlich bescheuert, schließlich gibts bei Schuhen ja auch nicht nur 40er, oder? Sollte mal zu denken geben. Ich hab bislang immer meine Screw-On-Grips mit Bartape umwickelt, um einen einigermaßen passenden Durchmesser zu erhalten. Die große griffige Auflagefläche der Ergons ist für mich optimal. Ich schlag vor - erst mal nachdenken, nachfragen, und dann schreiben. Kann sonst schnell echt peinlich werden...

Trotzdem - danke für eure Kommentare. Bessere Bilder werden folgen...

Cheers!


----------



## Schultz (8. November 2006)

Superschönes Rad, sehr cleane Optik dank der Fatty und der Rahmen mit den filigraneb Sanduhrenhinterbau ohne Cantisockel ist optisch auch sehr ansprechend, Laufräder sind nicht so mein Ding, irgentwas klassisch schwarz eingespeichtes würd ich besser finden.


----------



## Peter88 (8. November 2006)

Hier mein baby 
Pedalen
Kurbelschrauben
und HR sind schon getaucht 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## jones (8. November 2006)

@ wolkentreiber:
ganz langsam,
war ja nicht böse gemeint - und wenn ich von deinem "handgrößenproblem" gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nix geschrieben.

aber wir sind ja hier in nem freien land und meinungsfreiheit haben wir ja auch - also ganz locker sehen  
mir persönlich gefallen die griffe aber trotzdem nicht  

auf die größeren bilder bin ich auf jeden fall schonmal gespannt (bin heimlicher scalpel-fan  )

das andere cdale ist auch nicht schlecht - richtig schick

und das nox sieht auch nicht schlecht aus
aber bitte: 1 pedal - 2 pedale


----------



## horstj (8. November 2006)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Mein "Winterbike"



Für ein Cannondale  optisch ganz gut Die filigranen STreben am Hinterbau passen m.E. nicht, ist das bei den neuen C'dale Rahmen nicht anders?

(und übrigens ungleich harmonischer als das scalpel - btw. hier hatte auch mal einer ein m.E. gut aussehendes scalpel gepostet, weiß aber nimmer wer. die dämpferdose hinterm sattel dazu das abgesägte doppelrohr neben der lefty, der knick, die räder, das ergongeweih und alles in schwarz, so dass die formen eben direkt plaziert sind - einfach zu viel gesteckt. u.a. von trenga de gibt es ja ein ähnliche hinterbaukonstruktion, die haben das optisch aber auch verbaut (m.E.!!), bei einem rotwild sieht es aber teils ganz gut aus - man beachte dann die farbgebung. wie gesagt: fahren lässt es sich bestimmt großartig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaro (9. November 2006)

Seifert692 schrieb:


> Scalpel
> Wie groß bist du und was für ein Durchmesser haben deine Bremsscheiben? Die sehen recht groß aus.
> 
> grüße



...die Scheiben hab ich dieses Jahr für den Gardasee gewechselt. Mit den original 160 Shimanoscheiben kommst da nicht mehr zum stehen und wenn dann nicht recht oft. Mit den 200er ist das ein riesen Unterschied und Sicherheit geht vor Schönheit!! 
Bei meinem F3000 Hardtail hab ich 160er Magura und diesbezüglich keine Probleme.
Bin 180 groß und das Bike hat die Größe L.


----------



## Vogel (9. November 2006)

@ jones  
Aber bitte:
Die Meinungsfreiheit
Das Handgrößenproblem 
schon_mal Bilder e: 
1 Pedal - 2 Pedale

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Der Vogel


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. November 2006)

@ Vogel: Kann es sein, daß beim letzen Posting irgendwas fehlt?


----------



## jones (9. November 2006)

Vogel schrieb:


> @ jones
> Aber bitte:
> Die Meinungsfreiheit
> Das Handgrößenproblem
> ...



vllt. hast du bemerkt, dass ich hier immer alles klein schreibe -  es geht auch nicht um rechtschreibfehler!

geht nur darum es heißt einfach pedal*e*.
das ist wie das mit den 240er na*r*ben


----------



## zuspät (9. November 2006)

meins


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2006)

zuspät schrieb:


> meins


welches *g*?


----------



## zuspät (9. November 2006)

des grüne zum brötchen holen und im regen fahren. des schwarze um damit rennradfahrer zu jagen (komm nur net wirklich hinterher )
tja und dann hab ich noch eins am aufbau des nur für show`n`shine zwecke gebaut wird  obwohl ich mich wahrscheinlich eh dazu verleiten lass des bike dann zu reiten


----------



## Single-Trail (25. November 2006)

dein sattel sieht schick aus! was wiegt der 0 gramm?


----------



## race-jo (25. November 2006)

rizer + barends = :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fralu (25. November 2006)

Das Rad meiner 11j. Tochter! Selbst zusammengestellt!


----------



## zuspät (26. November 2006)

@single trail:  den musst ich erst noch einfahren deshalb war der auf dem grünen. des gibts mittlerweile auch nimmer dafür hab ich etz nen eigenbau zentrierständer und ein sau schweres dynamics als winterschleuder.


----------



## zuspät (26. November 2006)

@fralu: is der weiße schriftzug geklebt oder lackiert? des radl gfällt mer, schicke farbe und sorglos zeugs. und dei tochter fährt scho mit clickies kann mich da noch an meine ersten trettversuche erinnern war da älter als 11 und naja weit gekommen bin ich damals auch net, war halt noch einer der mit schlaufen unterwegs war


----------



## fralu (26. November 2006)

Der Schriftzug ist geklebt,die habe ich mir machen lassen. Und Wettkampf ohne Clips geht ja fast garnicht mehr.Nächstes Jahr bekommt der Sohnemann auch welche(9j.).
Das Rad ist aber sehr unauffällig,wenn es neben lauter schön lackierten,glänzenden Rädern steht.Dadurch wird es aber hoffentlich nicht "mitgenommen"!Den Wert erkennt man dann erst beim anheben ca. 9,5kg!


----------



## Sahnie (26. November 2006)

fralu schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug ist geklebt,die habe ich mir machen lassen. Und Wettkampf ohne Clips geht ja fast garnicht mehr.Nächstes Jahr bekommt der Sohnemann auch welche(9j.).
> Das Rad ist aber sehr unauffällig,wenn es neben lauter schön lackierten,glänzenden Rädern steht.Dadurch wird es aber hoffentlich nicht "mitgenommen"!Den Wert erkennt man dann erst beim anheben ca. 9,5kg!



Muss der Materialkrieg schon bei den Knirpsen beginnen? Da reicht doch eine Deore Versenderflitsche auch aus. Gibt doch nur Neid, und selbst verdient ist es ja auch nicht.


----------



## jones (26. November 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Muss der Materialkrieg schon bei den Knirpsen beginnen? Da reicht doch eine Deore Versenderflitsche auch aus. Gibt doch nur Neid, und selbst verdient ist es ja auch nicht.



naja - die sid wc find ich auch etwas übertrieben

aber wenn der nachwuchs richtig fahren will, dann sollte das bike auch recht leicht sein. da ist ja das verhältnis rad / fahrer vom gewicht her sowieso ziemlich schlecht. und sonst sind ja eigentlich keine übermäßigen tuningteile dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (26. November 2006)

und?
ich finde, wenn ein kind ambitioniert fährt,kann es auch ein richtiges rad haben.
"und selbst verdient ist es ja auch nicht" ist ein ziemlich grenzwertiger satz..
man schenkt kindern so etwas nicht ums ihnen später vorhalten zu können, sondern weil man es gerne tut. da tut's nichts zur sache ob das kind sich das jetzt mit tshirts färben rolleyes selbstverdient hat.

@fralu : sehr chices bike hat deine tochter da


----------



## fralu (26. November 2006)

Also,zur Sid! Die habe ich für 400eur. aus einem Showrad bekommen und wäre dumm gewesen,nicht zuzuschlagen.
Und mit dem verdienen..........
Wenn sich ein Kind in der Woche bis zu 10Std. aufs Rad setzt und sich im Rennen mehr als bemüht,dann hat es sich so ein Rad auch verdient.Muß nicht immer Geld ein!Meine Meinung!!!!!!!
Dafür haben meine Kinder keine Spielekonsole und die sind auch nicht gratis!


----------



## Sahnie (26. November 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> und?
> ich finde, wenn ein kind ambitioniert fährt,kann es auch ein richtiges rad haben.
> "und selbst verdient ist es ja auch nicht" ist ein ziemlich grenzwertiger satz..
> man schenkt kindern so etwas nicht ums ihnen später vorhalten zu können, sondern weil man es gerne tut. da tut's nichts zur sache ob das kind sich das jetzt mit tshirts färben rolleyes selbstverdient hat.
> ...




Na ja, wenigstens spornt es die anderen Kids dazu an deine Tochter mal so richtig abzuledern. Hat mir früher auch am meisten Spaß gemacht.


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2006)

fralu schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein Kind in der Woche bis zu 10Std. aufs Rad setzt und sich im Rennen mehr als bemüht,dann hat es sich so ein Rad auch verdient.Muß nicht immer Geld ein!Meine Meinung!!!!!!!
> Dafür haben meine Kinder keine Spielekonsole und die sind auch nicht gratis!



Richtig! So ist das Bike Motivation und Belohnung zugleich


----------



## kimpel (26. November 2006)

fralu schrieb:


> ...
> Dafür haben meine Kinder keine Spielekonsole und die sind auch nicht gratis!


sauber


----------



## trailblaster (26. November 2006)

wer braucht schon ne konsole wenn er ein bike hat!


----------



## King Jens one (26. November 2006)

Mein Blackbeauti


----------



## fralu (26. November 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Na ja, wenigstens spornt es die anderen Kids dazu an deine Tochter mal so richtig abzuledern. Hat mir früher auch am meisten Spaß gemacht.



Du meinst,meine Tochter hat ein zu teures Rad? 
3000eur. Räder, unter 9kg und Carbon im U13-U15 Bereich sind keine Seltenheit.Vielleicht solltest du mal bei den österreichischen Meisterschaften reinschauen!!
Ich habe über ein halbes Jahr gesucht und gesucht,bis ich ein halbwegs finanzierbares Rad gefunden,bzw. zusammen hatte.Unser Rahmen hat z.B. nur 180eur. gekostet,bei 1490gr. Gewicht!!
Bei den Rennen fällt unser Rad überhaupt nicht auf,da gibt es ganz andere Räder.Teilweise werden Rahmen sogar im Ausland eingekauft,weil es die Größen bei uns nicht gibt!

Aber hier sollen ja nur die Lieblinge vorgestellt werden und nicht anderer Leute Lieblinge schlechtgemacht werden,oder??
Wenn Skier für Kinder gekauft werden,bist du für eine Saison leicht 1000eur. los(3Paar) und da schreit auch keiner,weil es normal ist!!!!


----------



## fatboy (26. November 2006)

fralu schrieb:


> Wenn Skier für Kinder gekauft werden,bist du für eine Saison leicht 1000eur. los(3Paar) und da schreit auch keiner,weil es normal ist!!!!



"Normal" im Sinne von alltäglich ist das wohl kaum. Aber auch nicht sonderlich verwerflich.
Prinzipiell kann man ja froh sein, wenn die kids Spass am biken haben und die Freizeit nicht mit irgendwelchem Schrott verbringen.

Aber die Gabel finde ich für ein Kind auch ein wenig dekadent (egal was die anderen Eltern machen...)


----------



## zuspät (27. November 2006)

spielekonsolen sind doof. und zuschlagen bei schnäppchen (wie bei der sid) sollte man scho. außerdem denk ich dass des radl ja net nach einer saison verkauft wird, sondern scho etwas länger gefahren wird. finds toll wenn man kids hat die spass am sport haben und sie auchnoch dabei unterstützen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (27. November 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Mein Blackbeauti



X0 Aufkleber am SSP  , anderer Sattel drauf, dann sehr schön!


----------



## fredyhany (27. November 2006)

Hi ,

Ich wollte dann auch mal mein black beauty präsentieren. Fehlen zwar noch ein paar Teile , die zum fahren notwendig sind  , aber wird schon


----------



## Mais (27. November 2006)

stell mir grade vor wie   du mit an den kurbeln festgebundenen füßen auf den felgen über div. eisenbahnnetze fährst


chices rad. was das fürn rahmen?


----------



## fredyhany (27. November 2006)

Die Idee hatten schon andere ^^ 
Rahmen ist absolut low budget  ebike m-115 costa quanta = 33 incl Versand


----------



## kroiterfee (28. November 2006)

fredyhany schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Ich wollte dann auch mal mein black beauty präsentieren. Fehlen zwar noch ein paar Teile , die zum fahren notwendig sind  , aber wird schon



coole ibook g3 werbung... hängt bei mir auch in der bude!


----------



## Knacki1 (30. November 2006)

Ich will mal keinen neuen thread aufmachen...

Hält dieses Bike einen 90kg schweren mann aus?

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1502816290

Nein das bike ist nicht fuer mich


----------



## CrashOversteel (30. November 2006)

Erstmal gibt es hier eine Kaufberatung wo du ein Thema aufmachen kannst und zweitens funktioniert ein Link von bike-discount nicht weil die Session-Keys verwenden, wenn dann musst du schon das Modell schreiben, aber bitte nicht hier sondern in einem anderen Unterforum.


----------



## Knacki1 (30. November 2006)

Sorry aber in diesem Forum wird man gerne mal angeschissen weil man ein neues Thema eröffnet...


----------



## Sahnie (30. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Sorry aber in diesem Forum wird man gerne mal angeschissen weil man ein neues Thema eröffnet...



Ja, das Forum erinnert mich auch immer an meine Ausbildung. Egal was man macht, immer kommt ein Anschiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (30. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Sorry aber in diesem Forum wird man gerne mal angeschissen weil man ein neues Thema eröffnet...



Liegt wohl daran, dass zum Beispiel deine Frage in die Kaufberatung gehört und nicht hierher...siehe 3 posts weiter oben

edit: Falls du ein Radon meinst -> sind absolut zuverlässige und solide Bikes und uneingeschränkt für 90kg Fahrer geeignet


----------



## Knacki1 (30. November 2006)

Vielen Dank 

Es war ein Radon gemeint.


----------



## baldur (1. Dezember 2006)

Und hier nun mein Liebling


----------



## Nikki77 (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Dezember 2006)

Schön, das Extralight! Nur die Pedale passen nicht so ganz ins Bild. Genervt von verschlissenen Lagern?


----------



## Nikki77 (2. Dezember 2006)

Welche? Am Rahmen gibt es keine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seifert692 (2. Dezember 2006)

Er meint die Lager von den Pedalen.


----------



## Nikki77 (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahr die 959 an drei Rädern, Verschleiß???
Gibt es über die Pedalen irgendwelche negativen Berichte?


----------



## Cubeflizer (3. Dezember 2006)

Mein Bike









Es fehlen noch einige Teile und einiges muss noch verändert werden.
Der kleine Spacertrum kommt demnächst weg, der Sattel wird noch richtig eingestellt , die neue Sattelstütze (mit setback) kommt hoffentlich auch demnächst.
Die Reifen sind nur meine Straßen/Trainingsbereifung, bei Rennen kommt dann wieder ein Kombination aus Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph trauf.
So wie das Rad jetzt dasteht wiegt es ca. um die 11.5 kg (mal sehen was da noch geht mit nicht all zu großen Investitionen)

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Dezember 2006)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> Ich fahr die 959 an drei Rädern, Verschleiß???
> Gibt es über die Pedalen irgendwelche negativen Berichte?



Nein, Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich meinte, das Rad ist doch absolut auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Aber bei den Pedalen nimmst Du vergleichsweise "schwere" Shimano statt z.B. Eggbeater Ti o.ä. Viele Leichtbaupedale haben ja Probleme mit wenig haltbarer Lagerung.
Dachte nur, Du bist vielleicht nach einigen Leichtbaupedalen frustriert wieder auf haltbare Shimano umgestiegen.


----------



## Nikki77 (3. Dezember 2006)

Bei Pedalen schwör ich auf Shimano. Bissel schwer sind Sie schon, funktionieren dafür aber perfekt.


----------



## Jonez (3. Dezember 2006)

Und noch ein Reaction


----------



## NoizZ (4. Dezember 2006)

Eindeutig der schönere Hintergrund.


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Dezember 2006)

Nicht so schöner Hintergrund.


----------



## Jonez (9. Dezember 2006)

Aber wunderhübsches Bike!


----------



## Seifert692 (9. Dezember 2006)

Dafür aber das schönere Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (9. Dezember 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Nicht so schöner Hintergrund.



Dafür ist das Bike umso schöner Hast du auch nen Gewicht von der Schleuder?



Micha


----------



## _stalker_ (10. Dezember 2006)

Hammer Teil. Sieht irgendwie filigran und brutal zugleich aus...sehr sehr stimmig


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Dezember 2006)

Fährt sich auch ganz gut. Gewicht liegt im Wintertrimm (34er Kassette, Matschreifen usw.) bei ca. 9,8 kg. Also nichts extremes, das Ding ist zum Fahren im Dreck und nicht zum im Wohnzimmer stehen.


----------



## El Greco (12. Dezember 2006)

2Wheels4Me,

Unbedingt antworte bitte meine Fragen weil ich seit lange überlege über kauf von Stoker, leider noch nicht in der natur gesehen und das ist hauptproblem.
Schwenke noch zwischen Poison...
Ist die Oberfläche matt oder teilweisse ?
Fühlt sich die Oberfläche glatt oder rau?
Welche Grosse hat der Rahmen ??!!!
Ich bin 185/88cm und passe in die Mitte , aber 19" gibt es bei transalp nicht...
Will nicht alzuklein Fahrrad weil mehr fahre ich Langstrecken , aber hasse ich zu grosse rahmen wo der sattelrohr tief in Rahmen sitzt!

was wiegt das Teil ??
Was muss man selber schrauben ?
Will nen XT kaufen, aber mit Reba.
Ist  das der Serienmässige Sattel ?
  Grüß dimitris


----------



## NoizZ (13. Dezember 2006)

Bin selbst 187cm groß und fahre einen 18" von Transalp. Der Rahmen fällt sehr groß aus und ich hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## 2Wheels4Me (13. Dezember 2006)

so
also.
Der Sattel ist serienmäßig. Wenn du zwischen zwei rahmengrößen bist, dass nimm die kleinere davon (so hat es man mir es gesagt, als ich bei Transalp anrief). Ist ne sehr nette beratung, kannst also auch mal anrufen falls du was spezielles willst und da fragen hast(z.b wegen Reba).
Rahmen ist komplett matt und die oberfläche ist relativ glatt. Mein fahrrad rad wiegt jetzt um die 12 kilo(aber es sind noch extra parts dran wie: dickere griffe, schwere pedale, lichthalterungen).

http://goodgame.go.funpic.de werd noch ein paar neue bilder reinstellen, da siehste dann noch was.

wie NoizZ schon sagte, fällt der rahmen recht groß aus.

edit: hab noch mal nachgewogen, mit lampen 11,8 kg. 

Bin mit dem Stoker II sehr zufrieden , dann kann das Stoker I wohl kaum schlechter sein.


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das noch darf, aber hier mein geklauter schwarzer Liebling:


Gewicht lag bei etwa, 9,6Kilo im Renntrimm.


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Dezember 2006)

Hier nochmal in sauber und etwas schärfer:


----------



## El Greco (13. Dezember 2006)

Super danke!

    2Wheels4Me, was für Rahmen Grosse hast du ? Ist deine Rohr ziemlich abfallend... Wenn man Die Hardteils von Transalp24 siht auf deren Web stellt fest unterschidlieche Geometrie. Und so: beim Stoker und Stoker I macht der Rahmen kleinere Eindruck(welche grosse ist das!?) und bei anderen wie Foto von Custom Bike liegt der Rohr ziemlich Horizontal.
Wie ist dieser sattel so? Soll ich den Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP kaufen? 
der finde ich Klasse und ist populär, aber kann ich darauf mein griechiesches Unterbau/Austattung (he, he.. ) ohne bedenken fahren ?

Grüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (13. Dezember 2006)

Klar: 12mm sind da noch kein Problem....bei uns Deutschen wird es da schon schwieriger^^


----------



## 2Wheels4Me (13. Dezember 2006)

also, ich hab nen 17". Ja du hast recht, das oberrohr ist recht stark abfallen, was aber kein problem darstellt(warum sollte es).

Also ich bin mit dem Sattel zufrieden. Ein wenig spitz ist er. Das macht aber nichts solange man hinten sitzt. Noch fragen? (vielleicht besser per PM, ist ja eher ein bilder thread)


----------



## El Greco (13. Dezember 2006)

Wenn man den Nox da oben sieht, trotz gerade Rohr weit ausgefahrener (deutsch!) sattel, dann musste bei so abfahlenden Rohr wie bei Stoker Sattelrohr noch weiter ausgefahren sein . Vorne am gabel ist immer gleich oder?
 Sorry, ich weis Fotothread....


----------



## dkc-live (14. Dezember 2006)

zwar nicht ganz renntaugliches cross country aber dafür komplett schwarz, bis auf die alfine. aber die kommt ja noch in schwarz


----------



## skyphab (14. Dezember 2006)

Das Scott gefällt mir auch sehr, kommt super rüber. Fehlen nur noch gescheite Bilder, aber das hatte ich schonmal allgemein bemängelt


----------



## Beach90 (15. Dezember 2006)

Mein Bike , Rahmen war vorher grau/blau , jetzt isser halt schwarz. Gebt mal euren Senf dazu ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (15. Dezember 2006)

mach doch  die aufkleber an der felge ab, macht sich ohne wirklich besser, da das restliche rad sich schon sehr mit den aufklebern beißt.
sonst sehr schwarz und schön


----------



## El Greco (15. Dezember 2006)

Nicht schlecht für Amatordesigner !
Und Logo hast selbst angebracht und wie ?
Was für Rahmen ist das ?
Wie kommst zu Recht mit dem SLR Sattel (will auch nen)?

Grüß


----------



## AngryApe (15. Dezember 2006)

endlich mal n "werkstattkeller" der (fast)
 genauso eingsaut ist wie meiner


----------



## feld 05 (15. Dezember 2006)

@Beach90:
Bist du viel am Putzen?(Zahnbürsten im Hintergrund)


Reinhard


----------



## Beach90 (15. Dezember 2006)

Der Rahmen wurde nicht umlackiert ,sondern erstetzt aufgrung eines Grantieschadens.
Der Sattel ist prima , passt wie A$ch auf Eimer ! Leider scheuert er bei mir immer  am Rand der Nase etwas.
Die Werkstatt ist eigentlich sehr ordentlich ,aber auf den Fotos sieht die immer so wüst aus ...
Ich habe einen Blauen-Dr.Best-Zahnbürste-Fetisch 
Fakt ist aber ,dass ich aufgrund meines momentanen Schülerdarseins zumindest mein MTB schon ganz gerne Pflege.
Max


----------



## skyphab (16. Dezember 2006)

Das Material zu pflegen ist die richtige Einstellung, so kann man sich auch mehr dran freuen, egal ob Schüler oder nicht 
Es ist auch eine Grundeinstellung, ob man alles verlottern lässt und sich nicht dafür interessiert, oder auch seinem Bike einen gewissen Respekt zollt. Mein Speci wird auch nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, aber auch Gebrauchsgegenstände kann man pflegen und gern haben


----------



## YPS-Lon (16. Dezember 2006)

genauso sieht es aus.
man zahlt schließlich nicht gerade wenig dafür, also sollte man es auch pflegen PUNKT 

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## 328 (16. Dezember 2006)

the BRAIN schrieb:


> Meine 2 schwarzen XC-Lieblinge.
> 
> 
> ahhhh, und wo bleiben die anhänge????????????
> ...



Sehr schöne Bikes, nur ganzen Aufkleber sehen "bescheiden" aus !
Sonst


----------



## IGGY (16. Dezember 2006)

skyphab schrieb:


> Das Material zu pflegen ist die richtige Einstellung, so kann man sich auch mehr dran freuen, egal ob Schüler oder nicht
> Es ist auch eine Grundeinstellung, ob man alles verlottern lässt und sich nicht dafür interessiert, oder auch seinem Bike einen gewissen Respekt zollt. Mein Speci wird auch nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, aber auch Gebrauchsgegenstände kann man pflegen und gern haben


Genau meine Meinung


----------



## Sahnie (16. Dezember 2006)

Nach 30 Jahren Erfahrung mit hochwertigen Fahrrädern kann ich nur sagen. Weniger beim Putzen ist oft mehr. Man kann seine Räder auch kaputt pflegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Greco (16. Dezember 2006)

Beach90,

Wie kommt dazu, das du schwarze Rahmen bekommen hast ?
Vor dem Austausch war der grau oder ? Ich denke, dass das sich um Model: Slash Promo Line handelt. Was war Problem mit dem Teil?

Ich weiss, ich weiss...Fotothread.


----------



## baldur (18. Dezember 2006)




----------



## gurkenfolie (18. Dezember 2006)

maisel`s weisse hab ich neulich beim boarden gesoffen. nicht schlecht


----------



## Penny (18. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal meins! Mit Sid WC 8,43KG und mit ner Reba WC 8,71 KG!
Foto ist etwas älter sind jetzt paar updates dran weitere Fotos mit Update Teilen und Gewichten Folgen!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Beach90 (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke mit "einfach geil" bringt man es genau auf den Punkt.

Was sind das für Schalthebel ? X.o drehgriff ,für XTR Schaltwerk !?!


----------



## Penny (18. Dezember 2006)

Danke!! Sind Sachs Quarz ,etwas leichter gemacht. Die klemringe erleichtert,Rückholfeder aus dem Linken schalter entfernt und Alu schrauben dran das Paar 115g!!! Schalten Perfekt!!


----------



## Bags (18. Dezember 2006)

Hier ist meins  .





Gruß
Martin


----------



## El Greco (19. Dezember 2006)

Storck, Storck eine pause da kommt Endorfin und spÃ¤ter lange nichts....
Nach nichts kommt die Gruppe welche ich mir leisten kann..."cest la Vie".

Storck ist einfach genial, aber kostet ab 2000â¬ aufwerts...

GrÃ¼Ã


----------



## mikeonbike (19. Dezember 2006)

El Greco schrieb:


> Storck, Storck eine pause da kommt Endorfin und spÃ¤ter lange nichts....
> Nach nichts kommt die Gruppe welche ich mir leisten kann..."cest la Vie".
> 
> Storck ist einfach genial, aber kostet ab 2000â¬ aufwerts...
> ...



die alurahmen von storck sind ein bisschen schwer, aber schÃ¶n... bei den carbonrahmen weiss ich schon gar nicht mehr, wie oft ich da in den zeitschriften  von angerissenen sattelrohren gelesen habe...

ausserdem kommt zuerst mal giant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (19. Dezember 2006)

Mhm, sind ja wirklich teilweise Schönheiten hier drin..!
Meine werd ich auch ablichten und fotografieren, wenn ich sie gebaut habe, sollte spätestens zu Beginn der nächstens "Saison" soweit sein.


----------



## dkiki (19. Dezember 2006)

das canyon sieht auch top aus, abgesehen von den aufklebern  
lg, dominik


----------



## baldur (19. Dezember 2006)

dkiki schrieb:


> das canyon sieht auch top aus, abgesehen von den aufklebern
> lg, dominik



Zuviel Aufkleber oder der falsche Text?
Wollte mein Bike einfach nur individuell gestallten!!!


----------



## meti (19. Dezember 2006)

von der stange !


----------



## El Greco (20. Dezember 2006)

Meti, 
sind das V-Brakefelgen ??
Mikeonbike,
auch in gleichen Zeitschriften habe(n) ich offt gelesen, dass Storckrahmen wieder Rekord in Steifigkeit halten(Dreh...Zugfestigkeit).
Grüß


----------



## meti (20. Dezember 2006)

jep !! 
stangenware halt hab mih auch gewundert ! naja fahrt auf jeden fall 1a nur die r7 scheint mir luft zu verliehren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwärg (5. Januar 2007)

MEIE VERLIERT AUCH luft,habs sie scho 3 mal eingeschikt.tja is halt


----------



## homburger (7. Januar 2007)

Noch ganz frisch...


----------



## El Greco (7. Januar 2007)

Homburger,

               gailes Ding ! Ich Ã¼berlege noch, ob ich den Rebel nicht nehmen soll?

sonderangebot fÃ¼r...1499â¬. XT/Reba Race/Ritchey Parts/Louise/Mavic Crossride... ist der Rahmen wunderschÃ¶n, aber fÃ¼r den Preiss nicht der leichteste. Sogar der Rebel Race nicht viel leichter kostet 300â¬ mehr.
Stoker fÃ¼r 1100â¬(etwas schlechtere austattung) oder Rebel ???


----------



## IhJochen (14. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein kleines schwarzes   Hoffe s Gefällt euch


----------



## Mais (14. Januar 2007)

hätte ja fast gesagt - schönes rad
aber dann hab ich hochgescrollt und lenker + vorbau + spacerturm gesehen

jetzt hab ich meine meinung geändert


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Januar 2007)




----------



## uphillking (14. Januar 2007)




----------



## Peter88 (14. Januar 2007)

Das Univega ist sehr schön!


----------



## El Greco (14. Januar 2007)

Mais schrieb:


> hätte ja fast gesagt - schönes rad
> aber dann hab ich hochgescrollt und lenker + vorbau + spacerturm gesehen
> 
> jetzt hab ich meine meinung geändert




No Coment, gleiche Welle. Bei dem Luftwiderstand was der jetzt hat braucht der mit seinem Bike selbst Bergab keine Bremsen


----------



## toschi (15. Januar 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Das Univega ist sehr schön!


Naja, das Steuerrohr des Rahmens ist schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-tim (15. Januar 2007)

Hier meins von der Stange!
Gabel wird vorraussichtlich gegen eine Reba getauscht!


----------



## Knacki1 (15. Januar 2007)

Das Bild ist recht klein...


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2007)

Manchmal frage ich mich wie manche Leute da was erkennen sollen


----------



## Focusbiker90 (15. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte da andere Speichen genommen... 



Micha


----------



## biker-tim (16. Januar 2007)

Ja,Ja Sorry 





[/url]


----------



## El Greco (16. Januar 2007)

Biker,

        warum schleppst die Pumpe mit ??


----------



## Mais (16. Januar 2007)

zum pumpen nehm ich an!


----------



## Kompostman (16. Januar 2007)

Hier nun mein gutes altes Kestrel C-SX:


----------



## biker-tim (16. Januar 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> Biker,
> 
> warum schleppst die Pumpe mit ??



Die Pumpe hab ich nur auf Touren dabei. Da kann ich auch beim zweiten Platten noch aufpumpen, was bei einer Patrone nicht geht. Auf Trainingsfahrten oder Rennen (Marathon) dann schon eher Patrone oder Mini-Pumpe in der Trikottasche.

Gruß Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein Umbau mit Starrgabel:


----------



## FeierFox (21. Januar 2007)

Sehr schön !! Allerdings ist der Hintergrund ungünstig gewählt. Bei den andern Pix von deinem Bike mit Federgabel aufm grünen Rasen kommt das Rot von Rahmen und Stütze tausend mal besser rüber.
Wat für ne Gabel isn das ? Und wie teuer ?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo, das mit dem Hintergrund stimmt schon, bei dem Sauwetter siehts aber auf dem Rasen auch mau aus. Die anderen Fotos waren ja im Sommer geschossen.

Die Gabel ist eine Carbotech-Alu-Gabel, siehe auch Fotobeschreibung. Kostet 120â¬ zzgl. Versand. Hab sie von Move-Cycles. Lieferung innerhalb 48h. Die Gabel wog 898g ungekÃ¼rzt und jetzt mit ca. 20,5cm Schaft 866g.


----------



## El Greco (21. Januar 2007)

Was steht da neben Komode links ? EINE WAFFE !!!!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Januar 2007)

Öhhh, ja, wieso?


----------



## fatboy (21. Januar 2007)

Es könnte ja eventuell sein, dass Du das Ding nicht ordnungsgemäß lagerst, das ist aber ziemlich off topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Januar 2007)

Doch ist ordnungsgemäß.

Handelt sich ja nicht um eine Schusswaffe  , aber danke für den Hinweis:




Um wieder on Topic zu werden, dies wird meine nächster "schwarzer XC-Liebling":


----------



## freudie (27. Januar 2007)

Mein Simplon LEXX....

Grüsse
Freudie


----------



## andi1969 (28. Januar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Doch ist ordnungsgemäß.
> 
> Um wieder on Topic zu werden, dies wird meine nächster "schwarzer XC-Liebling":



Nettes Teil binn mal gespannt was draus wird  (aluschrauben????)


----------



## sporty (30. Januar 2007)

Hier mal das "kleine Schwarze" meiner Liebsten :


----------



## Focusbiker90 (31. Januar 2007)

Na dann...




Micha


----------



## hasenheide (31. Januar 2007)

Ich würde ja die Canti-Sockel abschrauben.


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Januar 2007)

für ein dirtbike mit scott decals find ich es doch schon sehr lecker 
im ernst...recht schicke optik


----------



## sporty (31. Januar 2007)

Da hat der Stalker mich aber schnell ertappt  
Hab mich schon gewundert warum der Rahmen in 15 Zoll 1950 gr. wiegt.

Damit hast Du jetzt vier abgesägte Cantibolzen gewonnen, Glückwunsch !


----------



## Deleted 8297 (31. Januar 2007)

So, hab es nun aufgebaut. Nichts spektakuläres, aber sieht ganz hübsch aus mit dem Schwarz-silber. Aber entscheidet selbst.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> So, hab es nun aufgebaut. Nichts spektakuläres, aber sieht ganz hübsch aus mit dem Schwarz-silber. Aber entscheidet selbst.



Nett , doch Nett das Bike Herr Carnifex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> So, hab es nun aufgebaut. Nichts spektakuläres, aber sieht ganz hübsch aus mit dem Schwarz-silber. Aber entscheidet selbst.



das bremskabel  vorne sieht ja abenteuerlich aus
 keine kabelbinder zuhause....?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. Februar 2007)

Das sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. Das Kabel macht einen sanften Bogen. Wird aber natürlich demnächst befestigt. Die Schaltung muss ja auch erst noch eingestellt werden.


----------



## Raschw (4. Februar 2007)

so heir mal meins







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## damonsta (4. Februar 2007)

Am besten Bilder VOR dem Fahren machen, da zittern die Hände weniger.


----------



## Raschw (4. Februar 2007)

Da hast du wohl recht. Aber man mußte das foto machen wenns mal gewaschen ist.


----------



## fatboy (4. Februar 2007)

Ich sehe da zwar nur 3/4 des bikes, aber die sehen zumindest gut aus.

Wie die anderen Reactions auch....


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2007)

*Delirium Mk1 XTR*






Komplett (!) XTR
Mavic Crossmax ST
Reba Team
Ritchey WCS
Flite TT
Nobby Nic

Das Rad wiegt so wie abgebildet 10,2kg. Ist ein Promotion-Bike der ersten Serie, welches ich derzeit für einen Händler teste und in dieser Saison im CC-Zirkus einsetzten werde.

Doppelt pulverbeschichtet mit eingebrantem Dekor. Made in Taiwan in Kleinserie (200 Stück).

Der vorraussichtliche VK steht noch nicht ganz fest. Wird so um die 2400,-Euro kosten. XT-Version ab 999,-Euro

Ein paar Infos zu dem Rad/Marke kann ich euch gerne per pm geben. Für genaueres muß ich euch aber an www.cycle-aix.de verweisen.


----------



## damonsta (14. Februar 2007)

Und ich dachte schon "Warum so schwer?"
Schwer, aber stimmig. Gefällt!


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2007)

@René Baut aber vorne was hoch oder nicht? Schaut zumindestens so aus! Sonst sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2007)

Hi Ingo. Hatte die Gabel fürs Foto auf 115mm stehen. Jetzt ist sie runter auf 85mm  Spacer könnten später auch noch raus.

Der Rahmen ist nicht der Leichteste (ca. 1600g). Dem wird wohl kaum jemand außer ich mit XTR ausstatten. Aber wie gesagt, ist halt ein Testrad und soll trotz allem leicht sein. Für den Endverbraucher spielt letztenendes auch der Preis eine Rolle.


----------



## racejo (14. Februar 2007)

am cc hardtail eine u-turn gabel? 

soll die auch in die serien version von dem bike?


----------



## damonsta (14. Februar 2007)

Man glaubts nicht, aber viele stehen drauf und schwören sogar, dass sie U-Turn benutzen.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2007)

Vom Gewicht her ist der Unterschied bei ca. 10 Gramm.

Ab XT aufwärts wird das Rad meines Wissens mit Reba verbaut.


----------



## damonsta (14. Februar 2007)

Zwischen U-Turn und nicht U-Turn?
Never ever!


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2007)

Demnach ist die U-Turn sogar leichter!  

Team Air U-Turn 1583g
Race Dual Air 1610g
Race SL 1610g

Leichter, aber auch preislich eine andere Liga:
World Cup 1543g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (14. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub bis jetzt gibt es auch kaum (keine) nachgewogene Gewichte einer Reba mit U-Turn. Werden halt im CC-bereich nicht oft eingesetzt, ein befreundeter Radhändler aus unserem Ort hat auch in seiner CC-Feile ne Reba U-Turn und der meinte die wiegt knappe 100g mehr als eine ohne. Kann ja auch gar nicht sein das die fast genauso schwer sind, immerhin ist ja dann statt den 2 Luftkammern dann eine Stahlfeder drinne.


----------



## mcmarki (14. Februar 2007)

Tolles Rad René,

wünsche Dir und Zaffer viel Erfolg damit. Und kann es kaum abwarten das Ganze in Aktion zu sehen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2007)

> Reba U-Turn und der meinte die wiegt knappe 100g mehr als eine ohne


Vielleicht sollte man bei den Gewichtsangaben darauf achten, ob mit oder ohne Poplock-Hebel. Ich habe jedenfalls mein Poplock demontieren lassen.

Danke Markus. Morgen ist erstes Rollout.


----------



## damonsta (14. Februar 2007)

KEINE Team wiegt 1583g. Erst recht nicht die U-Turn. Darum gehts aber nicht!
 Ohne Poploc ist sie aber sicher leichter, hast Recht.


----------



## - H - K - P - (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
dann will ich mein kleines schwarzes auch mal vorstellen. Ist aber leider immer noch nicht ganz fertig, im Moment bin Ich noch auf der Suche nach ein paar schicken Laufräder. Vielleicht kann mir hier einer noch nen Tipp diesbezüglich geben...


----------



## damonsta (15. Februar 2007)

Nope Atmosphere. Für das Geld wirst du nichts Vergleichbares finden.
www.actionsports.de

Ach ja-schönes Bike!


----------



## badboy-rudi (16. Februar 2007)

Hier mein neues schwarzes. 
Quatec-Scandium Rahmen, Sram-Schaltwerk und Umwerfer,
XT-Naben ,Luise und Schwalbe Marathon für Straßentraining.
Fahrt sich zügig als RR-Ersatz.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Februar 2007)

Beinah vergessen, hier muss es ja auch noch rein:


----------



## andi1969 (18. Februar 2007)

@Carnifex   Na ist doch ein tolles Bike geworden


----------



## Der Entefahrer (19. Februar 2007)

Mal was anderes im Zusammenhang mit schwarzem Rad: Der Umwerfer!
Hat sich hier mal jemand daran versucht das Teil (dauerhaft haltbar) schwarz zu bekommen. Der von Campa sähe gewiß recht schick aus bei schwarzem Rahmen, Kurbel und Kettenblätter, paßt aber nicht. Und soweit ich weiß gibts für MTB keinen Anbieter der sowas im Programm hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Februar 2007)

Ich muss sagen, eigentlich ist die Kombination der Schwarzen Rahmen mit den silbernen Umwerferblechen doch ganz nett. Das gibt einen für meine Augen ansprechenden Kontrast.
Was helfen könnte wären Top-Swing Umwerfer, die mehr hinter der Kette montiert sich und aufgrund der unten liegenden Schelle nicht mehr ganz so dominant wirken.


----------



## Unrest (19. Februar 2007)

Also ich sehe es ähnlich, was den "Kontrast" angeht.
Rein schwarz ist für mich nicht schön. Deswegen wird mein nächstes Rad (nur ein paar wenige Teile fehlen mir noch) soweit schwarz sein, jedoch mit silbernen Schaltungskomponenten und kleinen Rottupfern, wie zum Beispiel das Dekor meiner MX Comp oder aber meine roten RaceFace Good'n'Evil Griffe. Und dieser "Farbmix" ist dann auch nochmal im schwarz-silber-roten Vorbau (FSA XC 120) vereint.
Davon ab verstehe ich nicht, warum mein ein ganz schwarzes Bike haben wollen will.

@Entefahrer: Sag nicht du hast auch eine schwarze Cassette?!


----------



## Rerun (19. Februar 2007)

Hier mein "neues" schwarzes...












denke zur Zeit noch über ein neues Hardtail nach. Das wird aber alles, nur nicht schwarz  


mehr Bilder auch hier http://www.cyclenoid.com


----------



## xtc-matze (22. Februar 2007)

Hiermal mein CC-Hardtail zum Kondition trainieren..





Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und Reifen eventuell getauscht, war direkt nachm aufbauen 

Grüße, Matze


----------



## IGGY (22. Februar 2007)




----------



## Sahnie (22. Februar 2007)

Ist ja schön und gut. Aber jede Woche 2mal in jedem Thread kann es auch nerven. Bissle ****** bist du schon oder?


----------



## IGGY (22. Februar 2007)

Aehm oh! Habe ich es hier schon gepostet? Sorry!!!!!!!
P.S.: Ich kann mein Rad in den letzten Seiten nicht finden 
Ich kann nichts für die Threads( EureCC Kunstwerke, Eure schwarzen XC-Lieblinge,Eure Leichtbauräder,Cross Country Bikes,Eure leichtbauräder keine Stangenware) 
Paßt nunmal überall rein. Aber okay ich nehme es wieder raus hier, damit du dich wieder beruhigst. Wollte dich ja nicht nerven


----------



## Sahnie (22. Februar 2007)

Gut, dann nehme ich das geltungsbedürftig auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Popeye34 (25. Februar 2007)

X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (2. März 2007)

Mein Rocky Mountain Hammer hat ein update bekommen - jetzt doch wieder mit der XT- statt der Race Face NEXT Kurbel, da die Canadierin mit nur einem Kettenblatt fürchterlich knackt.
Die Conti Speed King sind für meinen Einsatzbereich - Marathon, 24h - die perfekten Reifen. Zum Training die Drahtreifen, im Wettbewerb die Supersonics.
Sigma BC1106 DTS informiert mich dann mit dem Nötigsten.

Schönen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## AmmuNation (8. März 2007)

Manchmal ist es braun, manchmal ist es schwarz.. es ist ein rätsel.


----------



## Peter88 (8. März 2007)

Mit dem werde ich 2007 (durch)Starten.

Das HR mit denn Rehflecktoren ist nicht endgültig.


----------



## Hellspawn (8. März 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Rehflecktoren



Rechtschraipunk?


----------



## _stalker_ (9. März 2007)

bitte größeres helleres bild, auf dem das bike auch komplett zu sehen ist und grade steht.
so ein liebloses pic hat es nicht verdient...selbst mit reflektoren


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann will ich mein kleines schwarzes auch mal vorstellen. Ist aber leider immer noch nicht ganz fertig, im Moment bin Ich noch auf der Suche nach ein paar schicken Laufräder. Vielleicht kann mir hier einer noch nen Tipp diesbezüglich geben...



Mavic X 221 in Verbindung mit XT-Naben, laufen super und sind nicht schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. März 2007)

IhJochen schrieb:


> Hier mal mein kleines schwarzes   Hoffe s Gefällt euch




 Wo steht geschrieben das ein Rad immer eine flache Lenkgeometrie haben muß, ich persönlich finde es okay denn er muß sich drauf wohlfühlen. 
Finde das Rad sehr schick, obwohl ich für mich persönlich auch weniger Spacer und eine eher flache Geometrie bevorzuge.
Mag übrigens auch keine Flatbarlenker hab auch nen gekröpften Lenker montiert.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. März 2007)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Mein "Winterbike"




   Alder, alder net schlecht fürn Winterbike, fette kiste....Respekt.


----------



## eHugo (9. März 2007)

so wat ist ein nachtrad... oder auch traumrad 

Geiles Teil @bugmtb und auch noch anviele andere


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. März 2007)

@ Stollenreifenheizer
Musst du wirklich jedes Bild wiederholt posten, das ist rcksichtslos.


----------



## badboy-rudi (10. März 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> @ Stollenreifenheizer
> Musst du wirklich jedes Bild wiederholt posten, das ist rcksichtslos.



Wa soll daran so schlimm sein ?
So sehen auch Leute das Rad zum Kommentar, ohne alle Seiten zu blättern.


----------



## sharpe (10. März 2007)

wer es noch nicht kennt


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. März 2007)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Wa soll daran so schlimm sein ?
> So sehen auch Leute das Rad zum Kommentar, ohne alle Seiten zu blättern.



Oh, nagut, ich wollte auch noch die Bikes kommentieren, zu denen ich noch nichts geschrieben habe, dann fang ich mal auf Seite eins an. Viel Spaß dann heut abende mit dem 100 Seiten Thread...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. März 2007)

Na dann will ich mal versuchen meins auch mal reinzustellen.....

Technik:
Rahmen...Quantec SL in 23 Zoll mattschwarz 
Gabel...RockShox Duke XC U-Turn mit Harter Feder
Bremsen...Magura HS 33 EVO 2
Felgen...Mavic X 221 mit Nobby Nic in 2.25er Breite
Sattel...SLR Carbon Modell "Earth" 
Der Rest...XT und Ritchey
Gangschalter...Sram Rocket..halten schon ewig die Dinger

Ach übrigens....Flatbarlenker  mag ich gar nicht, nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## Sahnie (10. März 2007)

Black Mamba? Hört sich nach Puff an.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. März 2007)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Black Mamba? Hört sich nach Puff an.




 Oder aber auch sehr schnell und giftig wenns drauf an kommt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> schwarz 1 : für leichte strecken
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eins der geilsten Bike´s was ich je gesehen hab, schwarz schlicht schnell die ultimative Waffe in meinen Augen.....   

Rahmenmaterial.....Carbon....?


----------



## racejo (11. März 2007)

sicher carbon.

der sattelspanner gefällt mir nciht so. zu lang


----------



## Hellspawn (11. März 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> sicher carbon.
> 
> der sattelspanner gefällt mir nciht so. zu lang



der ist nicht zu lang, der ist entweder nach hinten gedreht, oder offen


----------



## Racer09 (11. März 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> der ist nicht zu lang, der ist entweder nach hinten gedreht, oder offen



nee, zu lang ist der nicht... einfach überflüssig. An nem CC Racebike hat nem Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze nichts zu suchen, oder senkst du vor jeder Abfahrt den Sattel ab


----------



## Focusbiker90 (11. März 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> An nem CC Racebike hat nem Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze nichts zu suchen, oder senkst du vor jeder Abfahrt den Sattel ab



Was ist daran bitte so schlimm? Wer sein Bike im Auto transportiert, muss ggf. den Sattel demontieren... Und die Sattelklemme erst auf zu schrauben, hätte ich auch keinen Bock zu...


Micha


----------



## michel33kg (12. März 2007)

Schnellspanner für Autotransport  hab ich auch.Bequemer.


----------



## Peter88 (12. März 2007)

aber auch schwerer

Jo das bike von bikehumanuest ist echt ne Waffe mit ordentlich Tuning potenzial. 
Ist ein Gaint, ne ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
peter


----------



## racejo (12. März 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> nee, zu lang ist der nicht... einfach überflüssig. An nem CC Racebike hat nem Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze nichts zu suchen, oder senkst du vor jeder Abfahrt den Sattel ab




im rennen sicher nicht. bei touren auf schwierigen trails allerdings schon. man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## michel33kg (12. März 2007)

Wollte auch mal ein Bild beisteuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> aber auch schwerer
> 
> Jo das bike von bikehumanuest ist echt ne Waffe mit ordentlich Tuning potenzial.
> Ist ein Gaint, ne ?
> ...



Ja nu was gibt es den da noch zu tunen, besser geht wohl nimmer....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2007)

michel33kg schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte auch mal ein Bild beisteuern



Ist das ein Specializedhai? Den Aufkleber würde ich abmachen. Sonst ganz hübsches Rad.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (13. März 2007)

Jetzt darf ich hier auch mal posten



knapp unter 10 kg


----------



## michel33kg (14. März 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das ein Specializedhai? Den Aufkleber würde ich abmachen. Sonst ganz hübsches Rad.



Bin Bekleidungstechnisch komplett mit Specialized ausgerüstet(ausser Hose ), kleine Hommage an diese Firma .


----------



## Johnny Rico (15. März 2007)

Meins...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (15. März 2007)

Geil 
Aber falsche Seite... 


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (15. März 2007)

Welch Faux Pas! Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## toschi (15. März 2007)

Bis auf die Ausfallenden ähneln sich die Rahmen doch sehr,






ist ein altes Foto und war auch schon mal hier eingestellt, hat sich mitlerweile einiges geändert, hab aber noch kein aktuelles Foto, sorry.

Edit: noch mal sorry, hab gerade gesehen das ich mit meinem Paradiesvogel im "*Eure schwarzen Xc-Lieblinge" *Thread gelandet bin, naja der Rahmen ist ja wenigstens schwarz* 
*


----------



## Johnny Rico (15. März 2007)

@Toschi: Ähnlichkeit ist da, allerdings ist bei dir die Zugführung anders gelöst. Die Ausfallenden am Nox Rahmen sind nett gemacht... Siehe unten


----------



## toschi (15. März 2007)

ja, schon fein, und so sauber . Klar Zugführung ist etwas anders, sicher gibts noch mehr Unterschiede, finde Dein Nox klasse


----------



## Natsch (15. März 2007)

@johny ricoletto
ein ganz feines bildchen hast du da gemacht


----------



## Peter88 (16. März 2007)

> Ja nu was gibt es den da noch zu tunen, besser geht wohl nimmer....


Auf dem ersten blick:
Vorbau
Stütze
Kettenblätter
Gabelschaft und Kabelbinder kürzen


Das Nox ist echt schön Fotografiert


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. März 2007)

@toschi: Der Umbau ist gerade erst fertig geworden. Deswegen ist es auch noch so sauber... 
@natsch,peter88: Danke! Bin gerade in der Ausprobierphase mit 'ner neuen Cam...
Tief im Inneren würde ja gerne noch die XT '04 Sachen im nächsten Jahr gegen XTR '07 Komponenten tauschen (Hebel, Bremse, Kurbel, Umwerfer), aber irgendwie funktionieren die alten Teile perfekt und von daher gibt es eigentlich keinen guten Grund das zu tun... Die Gabel muss aber wohl irgendwann mal dran glauber (2003er Duke SL)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. März 2007)

Eben warum Geld rausfeuern wenn die Teile noch top sind, fahre übrigens auch ne 2004er Duke XC U-Turn die ich mit ner harten Feder gepimpt hab, das funzt prima, hab ich günstigst geschossen.
Mal als Beispiel, hab mir grade für mein RR ne DuraAce Kurbel in Iiiiiibäääääääy geschossen für nen 70er, ist das Vorgängermodell von der jetzigen in einem absoluten Topzustand.


----------



## S-Racer (24. März 2007)

Angeregt von euren "schwarzen Lieblingen" habe ich mich nun auch dazu entschlossen ein Bike aufzubauen.
Mal sehen was draus wird.
Noch sieht es so aus.....................
Komponenten sind noch nicht alle klar, sicher ist:

Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Salsa
Laufräder: Mavic XC717 mit XTR Naben
Lenker: Duraflite Carbon
Vorbau: F99
Bremsen: XTR Disc 2007, 160mm
Gabel: RS Reba





M.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (24. März 2007)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Angeregt von euren "schwarzen Lieblingen" habe ich mich nun auch dazu entschlossen ein Bike aufzubauen.
> Mal sehen was draus wird...



Sehr chic, ist das der Superlight? Konntest du den Rahmen mal nachwiegen?

Bin mal aufs Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-Racer (24. März 2007)

Mit Canti-Sockeln (später entfernt) und den WCS Steuersatz Lagerschalen fast exakt 1600Gramm in 19 Zoll.

ja ist der aktuelle Superlight.

M.


----------



## badboy-rudi (24. März 2007)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Angeregt von euren "schwarzen Lieblingen" habe ich mich nun auch dazu entschlossen ein Bike aufzubauen.
> Mal sehen was draus wird.
> Noch sieht es so aus.....................
> Komponenten sind noch nicht alle klar, sicher ist:
> ...




Gratuliere.
Ich hab auch ein Quantec und finds klasse. 
Wecher Rahmen ist das (Scandium, superlight....)?
Kann man unter 10kg bekommen.
Schick mal Fotos wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Popeye34 (24. März 2007)

@S-Racer

Willkommen im Club und Gratuliere zu deinem Quantec SL, du wirst ganz bestimmt viel Freude mit deinem SL haben, ist ein tolles ding mit viel Potenzial...


XzippO


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (25. März 2007)

8,89kg


----------



## horstj (26. März 2007)

kein Vergleich zu den netten und teuren Radeln hier,
und Liebe wird nicht für ein Stück Alu verschwendet,
aber schwarz wie der Lavasand,
und hoch und runterfahren kann es auch.


----------



## Unrest (26. März 2007)

Endlich ein sinnvolles Raderl, horstj! 
Es muss nicht teuer sein, aber funktionell und das ist bei deinem Rad gegeben! =)

Warte noch auf Sattel/-stütze/-klemme, sowie Pedale, dann gibts auch ein Foto von meinem schwarzen Metallliebling.


----------



## S-Racer (29. März 2007)

Noch nicht ganz fertig... Leitungen kürzen...Lockout verlegen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch abstimmen.

was meint ihr? Was könnte ich noch besser machen???

M.


----------



## badboy-rudi (29. März 2007)

@S-Racer:
Ist perfekt. Ich würde es so lassen und keine Änderungen mehr vornehmen.
Sieht funktionell aus und vor allem ohne schnickschnack.
Serienteile sind-Shimano hin und her- nun mal einfach vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar.


----------



## bugxx (29. März 2007)

Rahmen ist nix besonderes aber schwarz ist er. XC auch. War ein schnäppchen. Aber sehr leicht ist das ganze aufgebaut mit der Scareb super air, Hügi/X317/DT Revo und sonst komplett XT und Ritchey WCS. Mitlerweile mit Conti Twister und Selle SLR. Ich mag mein HAI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (29. März 2007)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig... Leitungen kürzen...Lockout verlegen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch abstimmen.
> 
> was meint ihr? Was könnte ich noch besser machen???
> 
> M.



Ehrlich gesagt: Was willst du noch besser machen? Ist doch wunderschön. Ne XTR Kurbel währ halt noch was, wenns einem das wert ist. Ich finds gut...


----------



## Popeye34 (30. März 2007)

@S-Racer

schöner Part-mix, gefällt mir sehr gut dein Schmuckstück!
Ist das eine 31,6 Stütze? es kommt mir nämlich nicht so vor 
Wie viel bringt es denn auf die Waage?

 ich würde eine schwarze Klemme nehmen...

XzippO


----------



## IGGY (30. März 2007)

@S-Racer
Schickes Rad 
Folgende Teile würde ICH ändern.
1. Eine andere Sattelklemme in schwarz verbauen. Eine ohne Hebel
2. Die grünen Ventilkappen entfernen
3. Vorbau drehen, wenn das geht und den Spacer gegen einen 5er tauschen
4. Andere Griffe montieren
Aber wie gesagt. Schönes Rad!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. März 2007)

@S-Racer:

Des is mal en richtig feines Rädle.....sehr schick. 

Nur Vorbau rumdrehen dann passt es...


----------



## S-Racer (30. März 2007)

Danke für die Tipp´s.
Den Vorbau/Spacerhöhe habe ich eher für Marathon gewählt. Für reines CC könnte man ihn drehen.
Die Klemme ist als Kontrast zur Kurbel gedacht, deshalb silber.
Die grünen Kappen kommen weg (sind orig. Michelin Latex).
Die Griffe sind Syntace Moto´s.....
Die Stütze ist 31,6mm.


Hier noch Bilder während des Aufbaus.


----------



## Northern lite (30. März 2007)

die silberne Klemme ist genau richtig (würde ich auch so machen, allerdings ohne Hebel, da man ja eh ein kleines Multitool dabei hat. Sieht filigraner aus uns spart billig Gewicht)

Mein Vorschlag: eine matte Sattelstütze. mattschwart und glanzschwarz paßt nicht wirklich!

Ansonsten top!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (31. März 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> die silberne Klemme ist genau richtig (würde ich auch so machen, allerdings ohne Hebel, da man ja eh ein kleines Multitool dabei hat. Sieht filigraner aus uns spart billig Gewicht)
> 
> Ansonsten top!!!




Die althergebrachten Grundsätze des bikens, die nach alter Väter Sitte mündlich über Generationen zu Generationen überliefert wurden, sagen aber ganz klar:

"Du sollst die Sattelklemme in der Farbe des Steuersatzes wählen!!!! Ausnahmen sind blasphemie und nicht geduldet!!!!

Tja, kann man wohl nix machen. Sonst aber wirklich top, das bike!!


----------



## Northern lite (31. März 2007)

das ist auch wieder irgendwie richtig...

allerdings kann man (meiner Meinung nach) zu zeiten integrierter Steuersätze davon abweichen


----------



## Cubeflizer (3. April 2007)

hi,

dann will ich mein Bike nochmal in einer schönere Umgebung mit ein paar Updates zeigen








so wie das Rad ist ist es fertig für nen Rennen wodurch Satteltasche, Pumpe und Trinkflasche dran sind.
Die Hörnchen sind nur zu Testzwecken (wenn ich gefallen an Hörnchen finde kommen dann mal Tune RH1) und mit den Spacern bin ich mir acuh noch nciht so sicher. (Gibt es eigentlich für den FSA Orbit CE Steuersatz eine andere Dichtungskappe als die als Konischer Spacher??)

MfG
Cubeflizer

PS: Die unterschiedlichen Felgen sind, weil beim Hinterrad der Freilauf kaputtgegangen ist und ein neues Hinterrad günstiger war.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (3. April 2007)

Was hast du denn da auf dem Vorbau? Nen Spicker?...
Ansonsten nicht schlecht... Nur der Sattel passt absolut nicht...



Micha


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. April 2007)

Wieso passt der Sattel nicht? Gerade am Sattel kann man doch wunderbar "reisaus nehmen"!


----------



## Cubeflizer (3. April 2007)

Auf dem Vorbau das ist nen Aufkleber der mir bei der Technischen abnahme draufgemacht wurde sowas wie Starterlaubnis schätze ich
Der Sattel passt halt sehr gut zum meinem A**** und ist durch seine länge ganz Praktisch ein weitere Vorteil war das ich ihn sehr günstig bekommen habe. Was mich an ihm Stört ist aber sein Gewicht, mal sehn vielleicht läuft mir noch ein andere gut passender und leichterer über den weg. (irgendw welche tipps bei Sattel helfen nicht wirklich da ich ihn bei meinem Händler vor ort ausprobieren will und dann acuh kaufen der rest ist mir zu Stressig)

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## Focusbiker90 (3. April 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Gerade am Sattel kann man doch wunderbar *"reisaus nehmen"*!



Ich bitte um Übersetzung ...



Micha


----------



## Rerun (4. April 2007)

@S-Racer
Erstmal: Schönes Bike!
Welche Rahmengröße hat Dein Quantec und wie groß bist Du?


----------



## Einsteincrew (4. April 2007)

Hi,
hier mal mein neues Rad. Nichts besonderes, aber schwarz  
Andere Pedale und Schuhe sind schon bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (4. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (4. April 2007)

@ einsteincrew

Ein transalp24 bike, oder ? Welches denn?


----------



## Einsteincrew (4. April 2007)

Ja, is das Stoker Limited Edition. http://www.transalp24.de/d_726.htm

Rahmenhöhe is 53cm.

MfG
Robert


----------



## mainz05er (4. April 2007)

Hier mal meins, wobei ich demnächst einen neuen Rahmen und ne Gabel(die muss allerdings noch warten) kaufen will.


----------



## LeichteGranate (4. April 2007)

Schicke Bremsen, aber sicher etwas unterdimensioniert...


----------



## Cubeflizer (4. April 2007)

welche Rahmen größe ist das??
und zu den Bremsen würde ich sagen wenn jemand so einen großen Rahmen braucht und dazu auch ein normales gewicht hat was der Körpergröße entsprechend ist (ich persöhnlich bin für meine Körpergröße eigentlich viel zu leicht)
dann brauchen die Bremsen etwas mehr Power

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## mainz05er (4. April 2007)

Cubeflizer schrieb:


> welche Rahmen größe ist das??
> und zu den Bremsen würde ich sagen wenn jemand so einen großen Rahmen braucht und dazu auch ein normales gewicht hat was der Körpergröße entsprechend ist (ich persöhnlich bin für meine Körpergröße eigentlich viel zu leicht)
> dann brauchen die Bremsen etwas mehr Power
> 
> ...




Rahmenhöhe 60
Bin 1,98, 115Kg
Die Bremsen find ich in Ordnung.


----------



## Sahnie (4. April 2007)

mainz05er schrieb:


> Hier mal meins, wobei ich demnächst einen neuen Rahmen und ne Gabel(die muss allerdings noch warten) kaufen will.
> 
> Dann nimm aber bitte einen kleineren Rahmen. Das sieht ja aus wie bei einem Rennrad mit der kurzen Sattelstütze. Schätze ein 53-56 cm Rahmen würde es auch tun.


----------



## mainz05er (4. April 2007)

Sahnie schrieb:


> mainz05er schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier mal meins, wobei ich demnächst einen neuen Rahmen und ne Gabel(die muss allerdings noch warten) kaufen will.
> ...


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (6. April 2007)

Ramathon schrieb:


> meins darf hier natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
> --selbstaufbau--



Hi Ramathon


Sieht cool aus dein Bike! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (6. April 2007)

Ja, sehr fein !!!


----------



## bugxx (6. April 2007)

sch..ße, ist das geil...respekt


----------



## evilrogi (9. April 2007)

So, auch hier mein Votec NC-1 Carbon in der 2007er Edition. Viel schwärzer schaff ich nicht  !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. April 2007)

S-Racer schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig... Leitungen kürzen...Lockout verlegen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch abstimmen.
> 
> was meint ihr? Was könnte ich noch besser machen???
> 
> M.



z.B. die Syntace-Griffe richtig montieren !!!!!!!!


----------



## damonsta (9. April 2007)

Ich würde es mal mit einer schwarzen Kurbel probieren!


----------



## evilrogi (10. April 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal mit einer schwarzen Kurbel probieren!



Stimmt, aber das P/L-Verhältnis der XT war nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strunki (10. April 2007)

Ramathon schrieb:


> meins darf hier natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
> --selbstaufbau--



So viele super-edle Teile und dann ein Rahmen für 50 Euro  

Es kann ja jeder machen, was er will, aber ich habe selten ein Bike gesehen, wo Rahmen und Parts in einem derart eklatanten Missverhältnis standen


----------



## DKH (10. April 2007)

wo gibts denn den Rahmen?


----------



## jan84 (10. April 2007)

http://www.marathon-bikes.de/

~1400g in 19" (Herstellerangabe). 

grüße
jan


----------



## damonsta (10. April 2007)

strunki schrieb:


> So viele super-edle Teile und dann ein Rahmen für 50 Euro
> 
> Es kann ja jeder machen, was er will, aber ich habe selten ein Bike gesehen, wo Rahmen und Parts in einem derart eklatanten Missverhältnis standen



Er will halt den Namen nicht mitbezahlen, kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Beim Fahren ists ja egal, Hauptsache leicht und schnell.


----------



## XC_Freund (10. April 2007)

Ich finde das ist garkein missverhältnis.
meins:



nicht ganz aktuelles bild. momentan mit wcs-stütze und ultegra ritzel, ritchey pro pedale.
sonst sid worldcup tune lrs 70/190 mit dt aerolite und sun ufo-felgen. unter 9kg.
ich habs gerade gestern richtig schöne auf trails gefahren. wenn das jetzt z.b. ein klein-rahmen wäre, hätte ich wohl an manchen stellen gepinst.


----------



## Peter88 (10. April 2007)

> hätte ich wohl an manchen stellen gepinst.


Was heißt gepinst ?

Wenn die Felgenbremse auch noch weiß oder Schwarz wäre gäbe es  die volle Punktzahl
Klasse BIKE!

MfG
Peter88


----------



## XC_Freund (10. April 2007)

gepinst wenn halt steine und gestrüp am schönen klein-lack oder sonst nobelhobel entlangschrammeln würden. mit dem lutzi hab ich da weniger hemmungen.
die bremsen sind avids mit frm-kit und schrauben von jäger. quitschen nicht und funktionieren. die bleiben.
danke!

nicht das jemand denkt ich hätte was gegen klein. ein adroit ist für mich das schönste hardtail ever!


----------



## S-Racer (10. April 2007)

Die Syntace Griffe sind von mir absichtlich so montiert. Habe mehrere Positionen ausprobiert.
Andersrum montiert (Verschraubung nach unten/hinten) drückt mir der Knubbel am aüßeren Handballen, wenn man die Griffdurchmessererhöhung mittig so montiert, daß sie satt in der Hand liegt.
Die Verschraubung nach innen geht nicht wegen den Schalthebeln. 

So wie jetzt montiert rutscht man auch nicht so leicht nach außen ab.

Die Kurbel ist wirklich ein Verschleissteil und wird bei mir jährlich gewechselt.
Schade, dass die XT nicht in schwarz angeboten wird.

Habe letzte Woche damit ca. 10 000hm über dem Gardasee gemacht und das Bike lief super. Selbst bei 1000hm Abfahrten hat die 160mm Disc durchgehalten. Gut die Beläge sind nun alle fast weg....
Schaltung top, sowas von leichtgängig...
Gabel super.
Würde das Bike genau so wieder aufbauen.




M.


----------



## Captain S (10. April 2007)

strunki schrieb:


> So viele super-edle Teile und dann ein Rahmen für 50 Euro
> 
> Es kann ja jeder machen, was er will, aber ich habe selten ein Bike gesehen, wo Rahmen und Parts in einem derart eklatanten Missverhältnis standen



Ich finde ihn den Rahmen schlicht schön! Würde er tatsächlich nur 50 EUR  kosten hätte ich mir sofort einen gekauft. 

Die Sattelstütze und die Kurbel (auch wenn es ne XTR ist) würde ich noch tauschen! Ansonsten


----------



## fatboy (10. April 2007)

strunki schrieb:


> So viele super-edle Teile und dann ein Rahmen für 50 Euro



Könntest Du mir mal eben ganz schnell verraten, wo es den Team Racing SL für 50 EUR. gibt??

Laut homepage kostet der nämlich 380 EUR...

Hole ich mir sofort, wenn Du mir Deine Quelle preisgibst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (11. April 2007)

Man beachte bitte auch das der Post von ramathon fast ein Jahr alt ist...


----------



## evilrogi (11. April 2007)

Oh, Foto war plötzlich weg.


----------



## bardenberger (11. April 2007)

Dann will ich meine treue CC-Feile auch mal hier eintragen. Der Rahmen ist von Cinelli aus der Saison 2001/2002 und dürfte in Deutschland doch relativ selten sein. Die Ausstattung hat sich seit 2002 laufend verändert, aktuell ist es aber dann doch wohl ausgereizt ... vielleicht gibt es dann ja nächstes Jar doch mal ein Fully ... man wird ja nicht jünger  







... und noch die andere Seite...






Bis dann,
Bardenberger


----------



## bardenberger (11. April 2007)

... irgendwie wollte es nicht so recht, deswegen ein neuer Versuch:

Dann will ich meine treue CC-Feile auch mal hier eintragen. Der Rahmen ist von Cinelli aus der Saison 2001/2002 und dürfte in Deutschland doch relativ selten sein. Die Ausstattung hat sich seit 2002 laufend verändert, aktuell ist es aber dann doch wohl ausgereizt ... vielleicht gibt es dann ja nächstes Jahr doch mal ein Fully ... man wird ja nicht jünger  






[/url][/IMG]

... und noch die andere Seite...





Bis dann,
Bardenberger


----------



## keroson (12. April 2007)

sooo sieht ein Cube elite team aus, wenn man es schwarz eloxieren lässt...


----------



## fatboy (12. April 2007)

Sieht wie ein ungelabelter Kinesisrahmen aus. Schick, keine Frage....


----------



## skyphab (12. April 2007)

@bardenberger: Huch, dein Bike macht mir irgendwie Angst 
Bis auf die grosen Nasenhörner und den "Warning"-Aufkleber an der Gabel kommt das aber echt geil.


----------



## keroson (12. April 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Sieht wie ein ungelabelter Kinesisrahmen aus. Schick, keine Frage....



ich warte noch auf die Cube Labels, die sind diese Jahr (ganz schön) im Lioeferverzug, so gesamt gesehen...


----------



## foenfrisur (13. April 2007)

es ist leicht und schwarz....ich mag es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (13. April 2007)

auch wenns nicht im vergleich zu vielen anderen bikes hier ned so dolle ist  hier mal meins, ist mein schatzi  und wiegt 13,3kg. der rahmen is zwar eher so dunkel-dunkel silbrig-blau-matt (?), aber die carbonfolie is schwarz ^^


----------



## fatboy (13. April 2007)

Lege mal bitte ne Wasserwage auf den Sattel. Der steht doch vorne ein wenig hoch, gell? Das mögen die Klöten nicht so gerne...


----------



## Cpace (13. April 2007)

Ah, danke der Nachfrage, meinen Eieren geht's gut so ^^ Sieht durch die Perspektive nur so komisch aus...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (13. April 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Sieht durch die Perspektive nur so komisch aus...



Kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass es nur so komisch AUSSIEHT, sondern eher, dass es so komisch IST Aua 



Micha


----------



## Holiday (13. April 2007)

ciao
Holiday


----------



## Peter88 (13. April 2007)

> Ah, danke der Nachfrage, meinen Eieren geht's gut so ^^ Sieht durch die Perspektive nur so komisch aus...


BIn echt sprachlos, Klasse 

@bardenberger Der Rahmen sieht echt geil aus, irgendwie Böse.
Doch als aus gereizt würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.
Da geht noch was. 

@Keroson Schlichtes bike, aber sehr schön 

@Holiday Da passt jedes teil zum nächsten. Fährt sich sicher 1a, aber optisch find ich es ein ganz kein wenig zu langweilig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (14. April 2007)

Das Cinelli ist bis auf die dicken barends ein sehr schönes Bike!!!!

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## - H - K - P - (14. April 2007)

Habe das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin mit meinem kleinen Engel ne Runde gefahren.


----------



## Lanoss (14. April 2007)

Sweet alles!!!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (14. April 2007)

@ -H-K-P

Haste ganze Arbeit geleistet  
Bike geht auch stark in Ordung 


Micha


----------



## bardenberger (15. April 2007)

@ skyphab

Das mit dem "Warning"-Aufkleber ist mir noch nie so richtig aufgefallen, baber Du hast natürlich recht, der muss weg!!! Das mit den Barends ist so 'ne Sache ... die Dinger sehen sch*** aus, sind aber wirklich bequem, gerade auf längeren Strecken, sind halt Ergon, damit gewinnt man keinen Schönheitspreis, aber die Hände danken es einem.
Nur eine Frage noch, warum macht das Bike Dir Angst ... ich habe vollstes Vertrauen in das Ding  

@ Peter88

Die Sache mit den Barends ist klar, aber sie erfüllen ihren Zweck! Was wären denn Deine sonstigen Vorschläge?

Weiterhin einen sonnigen April,
Bardenberger


----------



## der_schwabe (16. April 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Scherflein beitragen...
Cannondale Taurine komplett Custom Aufbau 9,6 kg inkl. aller Anbauteile





[/url][/IMG]
Falls Interesse besteht, ich kann noch ein weiteres Taurine 3 SL in Grösse Large liefern - allerdings in Serienausstattung! Bei Interesse bitte Email oder PM
Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## Focusbiker90 (16. April 2007)

Die Bremsscheiben sehen aber sehr filigran aus 
Ansonsten nett, die CD Gabeln mag' ich aber generell überhaupt nicht...


Micha


----------



## badboy-rudi (16. April 2007)

@der schwabe: Geiles Teil und die CD-Gabel (Fatty)ist eine der leichtesten und besten Gabel (m.M.) auf dem Markt.
Ich habs in natura gesehen und finde es klasse.


----------



## Johnny Rico (16. April 2007)

Das Taurine ist ein ein echter Hingucker. Leider beißen sich die Roten Naben und Decals an der Sattelstütze total mit dem Orange des Rahmens.

Von solchen Kleinigkeiten abgesehen, ein tolles Rad. Gratuliere!


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. April 2007)

müsing heute fertig geworden.für leichte marathons...

von vorne:




von rechts:




joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (17. April 2007)

Darf ich Kritik loswerden?
Anderen Vorbau, andere Aussenhüllen (schwarz), und eine Federgabel verbauen. Dann ist es in meinen Augen perfekt!


----------



## Cpace (17. April 2007)

Wenns doch für leichte Marathons ist, brauchts keine Federgabel


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (17. April 2007)

@bikehumanumest: 


welche Rahmenhöhe hat das Müsing?
hast du den Rahmen vorher gewogen?


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. April 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Darf ich Kritik loswerden?
> Anderen Vorbau, andere Aussenhüllen (schwarz), und eine Federgabel verbauen. Dann ist es in meinen Augen perfekt!



nur zu...deshalb setzte ich es ja rein...

vorbau + länge wird noch getauscht wenn ich perfekt sitze...

nokons...hatte grad nur noch silberne rumliegen...sieht aber in echt nicht schlecht aus,das rad wird dadurch schwarz mit silber aber in ganz schwarz sieht es bestimmt auch nett aus...

das silberne ist zb auch auf den xtr teilen drauf...die hab ich genommen weil sie zu der DC passen, die noch im keller lag...wird aber evtl. auch noch gegen XO getauscht wg.gewicht und funktion...obs aber besser aussieht wie jetzt ?

für rennen wo man eine gabel braucht hab ich das canyon...das ist aber ein kilo schwerer...

joe


----------



## M4d_K3kz (18. April 2007)

wieviel wiegts denn?


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. April 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> wieviel wiegts denn?



also sehr ungenau (mit mir auf der körperwaage) zuletzt 7,5kg mehr als ich alleine...da fehlten aber noch pedale,flaschenhalter und griffgummis...

ich schätze mal fahrbereit so knapp über 8kg...

dafür ziemlich hartes fahrgefühl mit der starrgabel heute den kandel runter bei der ein oder anderen wurzel...

joe


----------



## dkiki (21. April 2007)

@bikehumanumest
also ich würd ne grüne SID gabel dran baun! hätt eine SID team mit grünen tauchrohren zu verkaufen   ist ein umbau von einer WorldCup


----------



## M4d_K3kz (22. April 2007)

ach alles spalter  die pace muss dran bleiben *g* gerade das macht das bike ja so hübsch *find ich*


----------



## alphatester (22. April 2007)

Ich hab auch noch was beizutragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (22. April 2007)

So, meine 2007er Evolutionsstufe wäre dann auch so weit fertig:


----------



## Unrest (28. April 2007)

Sooo, jetzt, da mein Bike staubig und kampferbrobt von Sunderaner Erde hier steht, griff ich zur Kamera und schoss zwei Fotos...
Aber sehet selbst:

TO FOLLOW

Kritik ist erwünscht - Sinnbefreite jedoch nicht!

Gruß
Unrest


----------



## jones (28. April 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> *Kritik* ist erwünscht - Sinnbefreite jedoch nicht!



selten so schlechte bilder in solch schlechter qualität gesehen

man erkennt überhaupt nix.

außer, dass du eine startnummer durch die gegend fährst


----------



## Sahnie (28. April 2007)

Für Kritik muss ich mir erstmal einen 30 Zoll Monitor kaufen. Solch Scheißbilder einstellen und dann noch Ansprüche an die anderen.


----------



## B.Z. (28. April 2007)

Schwarze Scotties von der Stange sind in diesem Thread kaum zu finden... 

Also dann, meine Beiden heute auf die Schnelle fotografiert:











Genius MC 10






Scale 10

LG

Bernd


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

8,8kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> 8,8kg.



Was lange wärt wird auch fertig. Auf dem Foto erkennt man nicht viel die Hälfte fehlt. Ist der Rahmern panzergrau?


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Was lange wärt wird auch fertig. Auf dem Foto erkennt man nicht viel die Hälfte fehlt. Ist der Rahmern panzergrau?



Genau!  
Der Rahmen ist in Echt etwas satter, aber ein tiefes Schwarz ist das nicht. Macht aber auch nichts, so gefällt der mir noch viel besser!


----------



## racejo (3. Mai 2007)

sehr schön. und sogar innenverlegte züge.


----------



## toschi (3. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> 8,8kg.


unglaubwürdig...


----------



## matou (3. Mai 2007)

...was ist daran unglaubwürdig??

Ich habs mal kurz überschlagen und bin schon bei knapp 9kg...



_Ok, Änderung - hab den Rahmen fast 200g zu schwer geschätzt...also passt doch!_


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> unglaubwürdig...



Teileliste kommt, keine Angst. Sogar durch Bilder belegt wenn du willst. Ich betrüge mich doch nicht selbst beim Gewicht!

@racejo

Danke. Deshalb habe ich den Rahmen auch den 0815 Konsorten vorgezogen, der ist da schon eigen. Und es ist auch gut so.


----------



## fatboy (3. Mai 2007)

Hast Du den bei der Fa. "chaka" gekauft oder wo ist der her?


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

Hier mal die Teileliste für die Zweifler. Ohne Tacho 8,8kg.





@fatboy

Es war mal ein Poison.


----------



## toschi (3. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> ...Sogar durch Bilder belegt wenn du willst...


OK, ein Bild reicht, Komplettbike am Haken ohne Dich selbst zu betrügen.


----------



## damonsta (3. Mai 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> OK, ein Bild reicht, Komplettbike am Haken ohne Dich selbst zu betrügen.



Ich schicke dir mal meine Adresse als PM, dann kannst du mir mal so eine Waage schicken  
Ich mache eins wenn ich beim Kumpel bin, der hat eine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. Mai 2007)

Also nehmt´s mir net übel bitte sind ja fette Bikes hier vertreten, aber bei manch einem hab ich das Gefühl er hat nen Geld*******r. 
Wie macht ihr das teilweise, denn wenn ich bedenke was hier für Werte gezeigt werden.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## damonsta (4. Mai 2007)

Arbeiten. Auch mal Sonntags. Auch mal Nachts. Ausserdem Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## B.Z. (5. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Arbeiten. Auch mal Sonntags. Auch mal Nachts.


[spassmodus]So wird das nie was, Du must arbeiten lassen!    [/spassmodus]

dito. Habe heute Morgen schon wieder den Mist meiner Mitarbeiter ausgebügelt...  

LG

Bernd


----------



## damonsta (5. Mai 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> [spassmodus]So wird das nie was, Du must arbeiten lassen!    [/spassmodus]
> 
> dito. Habe heute Morgen schon wieder den Mist meiner Mitarbeiter ausgebügelt...
> 
> ...



[spassmodus] Soll man Job und Freizeit nicht trennen?  [/spassmodus]


----------



## pug304 (5. Mai 2007)

so, hier mal neuer Racer:


----------



## damonsta (5. Mai 2007)

Eine Biene! Ich sehe eine Biene! Angst!  

Im Ernst: Mir gefällt das Gelb auf dem Bild nicht. In Echt kanns aber ganz nett aussehen.


----------



## pug304 (5. Mai 2007)

tja das gelb: so sind nun mal die Teamfarben des IBC DIMB RT...


----------



## toschi (5. Mai 2007)

und, schon geknipst?


----------



## damonsta (6. Mai 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> und, schon geknipst?



Kommt noch, keine Angst. Wird hier gepostet. Extra für Zweifler, Neider und andere Engstirnige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (6. Mai 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> ...Neider und andere Engstirnige.


Na Na Na


----------



## andhyde (10. Mai 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## spidermarkus (10. Mai 2007)

Ein schönes Bike, bis auf die roten Bremsen. Mir würden Schwarze besser gefallen.Aber ist ja geschmackssache


----------



## andhyde (10. Mai 2007)

spidermarkus schrieb:


> Ein schönes Bike, bis auf die roten Bremsen. Mir würden Schwarze besser gefallen.Aber ist ja geschmackssache



ja, in schwarz gibt es die marta aber leider nicht. und ich finds gerad so sehr gut, zusammen mit den dezenten tune-parts in schwarz und den agro-candys von crankbrothers. evtl. die textlastigen reifen stören noch und die ganzen decals auf der felge.


----------



## damonsta (10. Mai 2007)

andhyde schrieb:


> ja, in schwarz gibt es die marta aber leider nicht. und ich finds gerad so sehr gut, zusammen mit den dezenten tune-parts in schwarz und den agro-candys von crankbrothers. evtl. die textlastigen reifen stören noch und die ganzen decals auf der felge.



Das mit der Marta halte ich aber für ein Gerücht


----------



## spidermarkus (10. Mai 2007)

Gibts schon was länger in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (10. Mai 2007)

@ andhyde
Hallo!
 Hast du auch Probleme mit der Sattelstütze ?
Meine Sattelstütze rutscht und beim Sattelrohr,ich glaub oben beim Spanner knaxt es fürchterlich


----------



## andhyde (11. Mai 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> @ andhyde
> Hast du auch Probleme mit der Sattelstütze ?
> Meine Sattelstütze rutscht und beim Sattelrohr,ich glaub oben beim Spanner knaxt es fürchterlich



nein. habe keine probleme. hast du die richtige größe (31,6)?  verzeih die blöde frage. oder ist da noch irgendwo das falsche fett am falschen ort?
naja und ansonsten gilt: kunststoff auf kunststoff knarzt halt schon mal. auch nicht zu fest anziehen, weißt du ja.

und die marta in schwarz, wenn es die gibt? ja, wäre ne alternative.


----------



## trailblaster (11. Mai 2007)

das was du hast sind marta sl die gibts in der tat so nicht in schwarz, die marta mit alubremshebeln aber dagegen sehr wohl!


----------



## chrikoh (11. Mai 2007)

andhyde schrieb:


> nein. habe keine probleme. hast du die richtige größe (31,6)?  verzeih die blöde frage. oder ist da noch irgendwo das falsche fett am falschen ort?
> naja und ansonsten gilt: kunststoff auf kunststoff knarzt halt schon mal. auch nicht zu fest anziehen, weißt du ja.
> 
> und die marta in schwarz, wenn es die gibt? ja, wäre ne alternative.





31,6 mm USE-Alien Alu


----------



## Silencium (18. Mai 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man es als Kunstwerk sehen kann, deshalb poste ich es mal hier im schwarzen Thread. 

Ich möchte noch die Sattelkleme sowie -stütze tauschen, die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter machen und die zwei Spacer vorne raus machen.

Beim Klick auf die Thumbnails gehts zu den größeren Fotos


----------



## Focusbiker90 (18. Mai 2007)

Geiles Geschoss...
Aber:
1. Vorbau umdrehen
2. Leitungen kürzen
3. heftige Bremshebelstellung 


Weiter so 




Micha


----------



## damonsta (18. Mai 2007)

Die roten Martas sind wirklich schick so in "echt". Da hat sich Produktlebensdauer Verlängern gelohnt. Ansonsten: schick. 

Ach, ich mag das Bike. Sieht meinem etwas ähnlich.


----------



## Northern lite (18. Mai 2007)

sehr chick!!      

ein flacherer Vorbau würde dem Bike wirklich gut stehen (wenn es für Dich fahrbar ist)

optische Potential ist auch noch da, so dass Du weiterhin noch freude qam schrauben haben kannst!

Ich würde ein paar rote Alu-Schrauben benutzen, zB für den Flaschenhalter, etc. Auch ein roter Sattelspanner (zB von Hope) würde  sich sicher gut machen oder rote Speichennippen....


----------



## GlanDas (18. Mai 2007)

sieht das auf den Fotos nur so aus, oder sind die Marta Bremshebel zu Klötze?
(durch eine schmalere Bauweise hätte man auch noch mal Gewicht einsparen können)


----------



## Silencium (18. Mai 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Geiles Geschoss...
> Aber:
> 1. Vorbau umdrehen
> 2. Leitungen kürzen
> ...



Mal schauen wie das mit dem Vorbau ist wenn ich die zwei Space raus habe.
Aber es sähe auf jeden Fall besser aus. 

Leitungen kürze ich bei Gelegenheite mal.

Bremshebelstellung passt  



damonsta schrieb:


> Die roten Martas sind wirklich schick so in "echt". Da hat sich Produktlebensdauer Verlängern gelohnt. Ansonsten: schick.
> 
> Ach, ich mag das Bike. Sieht meinem etwas ähnlich.



Hast ja auch ein feines  , so ein paar Teile von deinem sähen an meinem auch noch gut aus  



Northern lite schrieb:


> sehr chick!!
> 
> ein flacherer Vorbau würde dem Bike wirklich gut stehen (wenn es für Dich fahrbar ist)
> 
> ...



Das mit den roten Schrauben ist ein interessanter Tipp, der rote Sattelspanner ist schon geplant 
Rote Nippel waren von Actionsports leider nicht möglich, daher jetzt schwarze. Wenn irgendwann mal was getauscht wird kommen rote Nippel dran!



GlanDas schrieb:


> sieht das auf den Fotos nur so aus, oder sind die Marta Bremshebel zu Klötze?
> (durch eine schmalere Bauweise hätte man auch noch mal Gewicht einsparen können)



Die Hebel sind keine Klötze sind nach hinten offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headake (18. Mai 2007)

Mal aus der Kategorie: "Hauptsache fährt und ist günstig"

Gleich vorweg ... Vorbau, Griffe und Sattel werde ich noch ändern.

Aus schlichtem Geldmangel und wenig Überzeugungskraft bei meiner Frau (  ) musste eben bei allem gespart werden. Doch was dabei rausgekommen ist, mach echt ne menge Spass!

















Tja, die SR XCR LO wird irgentwann mal ner MZ weichen und bei den Rhyno Lite`s habe ich es wohl auch übertrieben. Auch der Rahmen ist sicher nicht das gelbste vom Ei, aber auch hier wird wohl was besseres folgen. Egal, hier mal die Ausstattung:

Rahmen - Birira Ultimate
Gabel - Suntour XCR Lockout 2007
LRS - SUN Rhyno Lite auf Deore
Bremsen - Avid Single Digit 7
Züge - Jagwire Stahlflex
Kurbel - Truvativ Five D
Umwerfer - SRAM X-9
Schaltwerk - SRAM X-7
Shifter - SRAM X-7 Trigger
Kassette + Kette - SRAM
Reifen - IRC Mythos XC II draht vr/hr


So, Steine bereit machen ... und los ...


----------



## klogrinder (18. Mai 2007)

@Silencium:Was is das für ein Rahmen?Gewicht?Preis?


----------



## Popeye34 (19. Mai 2007)

*@Silencium*

Geiles Teil!
Ist das ein Quantec Rahmen??

XzippO


----------



## Unrest (19. Mai 2007)

Ich denke, dass das ein Fun Works Team Zero 5 ist. Kann mich aber auch tÃ¤uschen.
Preis wÃ¤re dann 169â¬ und Gewicht um die 1,6kg.


----------



## Silencium (19. Mai 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> @Silencium:Was is das fÃ¼r ein Rahmen?Gewicht?Preis?



Kinesis Superlight, gepulvert ca. 1600gr., 180â¬





xzippo schrieb:


> *@Silencium*
> 
> Geiles Teil!
> Ist das ein Quantec Rahmen??
> ...



Nein kein Quantec Rahmen, der hÃ¤tte mir aber auch gut gefallen.



Unrest schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das ein Fun Works Team Zero 5 ist. Kann mich aber auch tÃ¤uschen.
> Preis wÃ¤re dann 169â¬ und Gewicht um die 1,6kg.



Zonk  , falscher Tipp, hÃ¤ttest du auch an der Zugverlegung erkennen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## Unrest (19. Mai 2007)

Jou, hast Recht.. Ist mir vorhin, bei nochmaligem Ansehen, aufgefallen, wollts aber net editieren. Auch das Steuerrohr ist anders bei den beiden Rahmen.
Wo hast du den Superlight her?


----------



## Escobar78 (20. Mai 2007)

Hier mein erstes Bike. Bin noch ein Frischling in diesem Sport.


----------



## Focus1802 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal meines. Lenker wird noch geändert.
Etwas grösser ist es bei meinen Foto´s. Irgendwie klappt das wieder nicht anders.

MfG


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Mai 2007)

Juuuungs, Juungs! Räder IMMMER von RECHTS fotografieren!

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass man dann die Disk-Bremse nicht mehr so deutlich erkennt. Die sind heutzutage eh Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4d_K3kz (20. Mai 2007)

echt?

******** muss doch mal mein bike standardisieren *g*

carnifex der witz ist gut mit dem standard


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Mai 2007)

Standard nicht im Sinne von "muß jeder haben", sondern im Sinne von "nix besonderes" mehr.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Mai 2007)

headake schrieb:


> Mal aus der Kategorie: "Hauptsache fährt und ist günstig"
> 
> Gleich vorweg ... Vorbau, Griffe und Sattel werde ich noch ändern.
> 
> ...





Na ich würde vielleicht den Lenker noch ändern der hat durch sein Chrom so was von Tourenbike.....mir gefällt schwarz halt besser.
Ansonsten is des "Rädle" doch net schlecht. hab mit nem Kettler Alu Bike angefangen mei o mei is des lang her.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. Mai 2007)

Silencium schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man es als Kunstwerk sehen kann, deshalb poste ich es mal hier im schwarzen Thread.
> 
> Ich möchte noch die Sattelkleme sowie -stütze tauschen, die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter machen und die zwei Spacer vorne raus machen.
> 
> Beim Klick auf die Thumbnails gehts zu den größeren Fotos



Da würde sich noch ein schicker schlichter Carbonflaschenhalter gut machen. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## headake (20. Mai 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na ich würde vielleicht den Lenker noch ändern der hat durch sein Chrom so was von Tourenbike.....mir gefällt schwarz halt besser.
> Ansonsten is des "Rädle" doch net schlecht. hab mit nem Kettler Alu Bike angefangen mei o mei is des lang her.
> Gruß
> Stolli




Den Lenker hab ich ganz vergessen, wollt ich nat. auch ändern ... nen flat bar in schwarz nehmen, hatte eben diesen noch übrig und wollte erstmal damit fahren.


Aber Anfänger bin ich eigentlich nicht, nur knapp bei Kasse  . Angefangen habe ich vor mehr als 10 Jahren mit nem Univega (und vorher als Bub einfach drch Wald geradelt). Bin dann später kurzweilig ins DDD eigestiegen, musste aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zurück zum CC. Naja und da hatte ich die Wahl, lange sparen und lange warten oder erstmal was zum Fahren kaufen um Fitness aufbauen zu können und derweil für was Vernünftiges zu sparen. Letzteres erschien mir einfach sinvoller.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Mai 2007)

SO, hier nochmal, weil´s schwarz ist und mein Liebling.



Dafür kommt´s nicht auch noch in den Cross Country Bikes Thread, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (25. Mai 2007)

So nu mit neuem Cockpit:







edit: Die Klingel muss hier in der TouriGegend Tegernsee sein, sieht ******* aus, aber besser als mit einem Rentner zamzurumpeln


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2007)

So hier mal meins. Sattelstütze wird noch getauscht. Hat noch jemand eine in 31,4 rumliegen? Und wenn Kohle da ist kommt noch ne Reba rein. Werde dann neue Bilder posten.


----------



## mirko010 (28. Mai 2007)

hallo 
so hier ist nun auch noch was  in schwarz

http://freetime-biker.de


----------



## Focusbiker90 (28. Mai 2007)

Du, mirko010... Ich glaube deine Gabel ist falsch herum eingebaut worden...
Oder doch nicht?
Sieht irgendwie merkwürdig aus...



Micha


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2007)

@mirko: Ein XC-Bike mit MZ 4-X? Sieht eher nach nem Dualbike aus. Trotzdem schön.
@focus: Die Gabel sitzt richtig.
Mein Radl hatte gestern Rennpremiere. Hat mich glatt auf Platz eins getragen. Ein richtig guter Racer.


----------



## Deichradler (30. Mai 2007)

Meine kleine mattschwarze Perle !


----------



## keroson (30. Mai 2007)

ouch, sry. aber des Bike gefällt mir überhaupt net...
Sind zwar viele teuere Leichtbauteile dran, dann aber n sackschwerer Rahmen, nix gegen Cube, ist nunmal schwer, und da du (davon geh ich jetzut mal aus) nicht sponsor noch Geldgebunden bist (bei der Ausstatung) würd ich mir ganz schnell n anderen Rahmen zulegen...

mal Frage wie rießig bist du, weil des ist ja n 22" Rahmen oder??


----------



## damonsta (30. Mai 2007)

Der ist einfach zu groß. Viele teuere Teile machen kein schönes Rad, sonst hätten hier so Einige ein richtig geiles.


----------



## Deichradler (30. Mai 2007)

bin nun mal kein Fan von wolkenkratzenden Sattelstützen und bei 189cm darf es daher auch ein 22 Zöller sein, welcher wie ein Handschuh sitzt.
Zu schwer finde ich den Team Rahmen mit seinen knapp 1,4 Kilo auch nicht.
Ich bin zufrieden, und das sollte doch jeder mit seinem sein - sonst würden wir doch alle von der Stange kaufen


----------



## damonsta (30. Mai 2007)

22" bei 1,89m hat mit Cross Country nix zu tun. Ich bin 1,90 und finde 20" das Maximum. Will nicht sagen dass der Rahmen dir nicht passt, aber so richtig sportlich mit dem unterwegs sein könnte ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (30. Mai 2007)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Zu schwer finde ich den Team Rahmen mit seinen knapp 1,4 Kilo auch nicht.



Wie sicher bist du dir, dass der *Cube* Rahmen in *22"* *1400g* wiegt*???*



Micha


----------



## damonsta (30. Mai 2007)

Glaube ich auch nicht, aber darum gehts ja primär nicht.


----------



## Deichradler (30. Mai 2007)

Um genau zu sein 1372 Gramm !
Für mich ist die Geometrie sportlich genug, wie Du schon sagtest, jeder hat da seine eigenen Fahrambitionen.


----------



## chri5 (30. Mai 2007)

Da gebe ich damonsta und anderen Recht, der Rahmen geht locker 2 Nummern kleiner....also 20"

Dann lieber lange Stuetze und Spacerturm.
Haust Du Dir da nicht die Eier am Oberrohr an!?


----------



## damonsta (30. Mai 2007)

Chris, bitte! Gleich stellt er Bilder davon ein und schon haben wir den (Eier-)Salat!


----------



## Unrest (30. Mai 2007)

Lange angekündigt und aufgeschoben, doch heute Realität. Hier ist meine schwarze Selbstbaufeile.

Schokoladenseite:





(Schaltwerk istn XT, kA, warum aber meine Kamera wollte es nicht wirklich erkennbar ablichten... )

Cockpit:




(Zughülle wird noch gekürzt, ebenso, wie der silberne (Not)Schaltzug am Umwerfer gewechselt wird. Keine Sorge!  )

Und hier noch die Disc-Seite:




(Sattelüberhöhung wirkt nur so groß!)

Und nun, sagt mir eure Meinung!  


Gruß
Unrest
PS: 21" Rahmen für 195cm Mensch mit 96cm Bein.


----------



## keroson (30. Mai 2007)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein 1372 Gramm !
> Für mich ist die Geometrie sportlich genug, wie Du schon sagtest, jeder hat da seine eigenen Fahrambitionen.



dann geht deine Waage aber grottenfalsch, 1372 grammm, nie und nimmer, kein Cube Reaction in 22" wiegt weniger als 1500 gramm.

des ist doch einer aus der 06er Serie.

weißt du was ein nicht lackierter (Rohling) 18"er elite der 06er Serie wiegt, um die 1500gr. 18 Zoll wie gesagt. Und die elite Rahmen sind leichter als die Reaction. ich schätze mal das n durschnittlicher 22" Reaction um die 1650 gr. wiegt. Und jetzt erklär mir mal wie so ne Streuung  von fast 300 gramm zusatnde kommen soll...

und 22" ist bei 190 wirklich kein cross-country mehr, ich fahr bei 186 18", mit leichter Sattelüberhöhung, und Sattelüberhöhung gehört beim cc einfach dazu.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2007)

Jetzt hört doch mal auf rumzumotzen. Wenns ihm gefällt lasst ihn doch. Aber das mit dem Gewicht stimmt schon. Mein 17" wiegt gepulvert mit Schaltauge knapp 1500g (ist ne Wunschanfertigung von Kinesis für meinen Händler).
@ Unrest: Gefällt mir. Sieht meinem recht ähnlich.


----------



## B.Z. (30. Mai 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> ouch, sry. aber des Bike gefällt mir überhaupt net...
> Sind zwar viele teuere Leichtbauteile dran, dann aber n sackschwerer Rahmen, nix gegen Cube, ist nunmal schwer...



Guck mal auf den Nick: "Deichradler"  An der Küste gehts nirgends bergauf, ist er erst mal in Schwung, isses doch egal!  

LG

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (31. Mai 2007)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein 1372 Gramm !
> Für mich ist die Geometrie sportlich genug, wie Du schon sagtest, jeder hat da seine eigenen Fahrambitionen.



schöner Rahmen, die Gewichtsangabe ist aber... hüstel. Der Aufbau gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, weil weder design noch rohrdurchmesser des rahmens irgendwie beachtet werden. auch finde ich, dass sich das matt glänzende silber/schwarz der xtr mit gold glänzend überhaupt nicht verträgt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Mai 2007)

B.Z. schrieb:


> Guck mal auf den Nick: "Deichradler"  An der Küste gehts nirgends bergauf, ist er erst mal in Schwung, isses doch egal!
> 
> LG
> 
> Bernd



Genau das dachte ich auch, daß man im Flachland auf die zusätzliche Beinfreiheit verzichten kann. Aber wie wär's mit ein paar Klickpedalen?

@Unrest: Ist das 'ne BB7 ? Schaut schmuck aus, das Rad.


----------



## Unrest (31. Mai 2007)

Nein, ist ne BB5 in 160/160. Ne 7er schenk ich mir wohl - in 180/160 - zu Weihnachten.
Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## toschi (4. Juni 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Kommt noch, keine Angst. Wird hier gepostet. Extra für Zweifler, Neider und andere Engstirnige.


Na, ist's jetzt doch zweistellig vor dem Komma?


----------



## damonsta (4. Juni 2007)

Ich schicke dir meine Adresse per PM, dann kannst du mir gerne eine Hängewaage zukommen lassen.

Ist momentan bei 9,0. Habe Nobbys draufgezogen.


----------



## Peter88 (4. Juni 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Mit dem werde ich 2007 (durch)Starten.
> 
> Das HR mit denn Rehflecktoren ist nicht endgültig.



Hier ein paar bessere Bilder.

Kleine Teileliste:
Rahmen NOX SLT 1486g
Gabel G:A:              1300g
VR Nabe Tune
HR Nabe AC
Felgen AC 360&362g
Kassette XT 282g  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. Juni 2007)

Also die GA-Gabel muß ja ein geiles Teil sein, viel hier haben die......
isse wenigstens blockierbar oder welche Besonderheiten hat se...?
Die Fragen sind ernst gemeint also bitte net grinsen denn ich kenne die gar net so.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Aison (4. Juni 2007)

Ok, nicht wirklich schwarz, aber hat viel schwarz drin


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ok, nicht wirklich schwarz, aber hat viel schwarz drin



nochmal ich , was wiegt es denn


----------



## damonsta (5. Juni 2007)

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob ein Zebra schwarz ist 

Im Ernst-bessere Bilder!


----------



## Aison (5. Juni 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> nochmal ich , was wiegt es denn



ca. 9.5kg, kann da aber noch einiges optimieren 



damonsta schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob ein Zebra schwarz ist
> 
> Im Ernst-bessere Bilder!



Hab jetzt noch die schwarzen Crossmax SLR Räder montiert, jetzt siehts schon schwarzer aus ^^
Werde dann noch bessere Fotos machen, das sind eher ein paar Schnellschüsse  Hier noch ein Bild vom Hersteller, das wirkt aber schlecht:


----------



## Peter88 (5. Juni 2007)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also die GA-Gabel muß ja ein geiles Teil sein, viel hier haben die......
> isse wenigstens blockierbar oder welche Besonderheiten hat se...?
> ...


Jep bin mit der G:A: echt zufrieden.
Das richtige set up zu finden ist super easy.
Besonderheiten- nein einen Lock out hat sie nicht.

Habe mir die kürzeren hebel zur Reduzierung der Einbauhöhe gekauft und eingebaut. Geile Nebenwirkung: Das gewicht ist von 1396g auf ziemlich genau 1300g gefallen.
1300g bei der Geilen performec, das würde ich schon einen Besonderheit nennen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Hellspawn (6. Juni 2007)

such mal nach den Beiträgen von real_nbk zur GA-Gabel, soo dolle scheint die nicht zu sein


----------



## sackletti (7. Juni 2007)

So, endlich ist mein "buntes" Rad fertig und die ersten Probefahrten absolviert!


----------



## sackletti (7. Juni 2007)

hmm, kann ich hier irgendwie größere bilder als 60 kb hochladen???


----------



## Unrest (7. Juni 2007)

Lad sie in deine Galerie und verlink die Bilder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (7. Juni 2007)

@Aison
dein BMC ist ja wohl der Oberhammer!!!
Mein Persönliches Traumbike, wäre da nicht der etwas hohe Rahmenpreis, hätte ich das Geile teil schon lange!!!

XzippO


----------



## CanfoxDirt (11. Juni 2007)

Hi hier ist mein schwarzer Xc-Liebling.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/375542/cat/17881


----------



## damonsta (11. Juni 2007)

Ich bin mal so nett, sein Rad:






XC ist das nicht.


----------



## Unrest (11. Juni 2007)

Ne, da haste Recht mit. Sieht mir eher aus, wie ein günstiger Hardtail-Freerider.
Aber jeder so, wie er mag.


----------



## CanfoxDirt (12. Juni 2007)

Aber jeder so, wie er mag. [/QUOTE]

Ja so ist es ich hab eben lieber etwas mehr Federweg und billig ist das Bike nicht.

CanfoxDirt

PS: Warum ist es kein Xc Bike?


----------



## Unrest (12. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß, dass die Karre nicht billig ist. Lies den ganzen Satz noch mal, vielleicht verstehsts dann. 
Im Übrigen hab ich auch gerne mehr Federweg. Deswegen hab ich ne Gabel mit 100mm und nach mehr sieht deine auch nicht aus - nein, das soll kein virtueller Schwanzvergleich sein.

Gut, man kann nicht sagen, dass es kein CC-Bike ist, denn "CC-Bike" beschreibt nur den Einsatzzweck. Ich könnte auch mit 200mm Federweg vorne und hinten CC-Rennen fahren und sagen, dass es mein CC-Bike ist. Aber wenn du den großteil der Räder, die hier schon gepostet wurden mit deinem Rad vergleichst, wird dir sicherlich auffallen, warum wir sagten, es sei kein CC-Bike. Ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (12. Juni 2007)

e:hat sich geklärt


----------



## CanfoxDirt (12. Juni 2007)

Hi ja ich weiß, es sieht nich ganz so au ist es aber für mich. Ach ja die gabel kann man von 100mm auf 70mm treffeln das ist ja das gute. 
Ich habe verstanden was du oben gemeint hast. 

CanfoxDirt


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Juni 2007)

Trotzdem würde ich den Sattel tauschen. Sonst travelst du irgendwann rückwärts vom Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanfoxDirt (12. Juni 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich den Sattel tauschen. Sonst travelst du irgendwann rückwärts vom Rad.



Ja, ich weiß. Aber ich muss erst mal einen guten Sattel finden.
CanfoxDirt


----------



## damonsta (13. Juni 2007)

Trüffel oder traveln. Die Sitzposition ist nicht CC tauglich. Wo wir mit Sattelüberhöhung den Berg recht locker und schnell hochkommen ist dein VR auf Kopfhöhe. Und der Sattel macht dich, wenn du schon über sexuelle Merkmale verfügst, ganz schnell zum anderen Geschlecht.


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (13. Juni 2007)

Das ist meins: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=382518&cat=500
Ich weiß, das Rad ist mir noch etwas zu groß, darum ist der Sattel so niedrig, doch ich möchte es verkaufen, weil ich mih umorientiert hab und jetzt Dirt fahren will. Morgen kommen auch wider die Gudereit Aufkleber dran, nur heute hatte ich sie noc nicht.
Wenn Jemand Interesse hat, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## headake (14. Juni 2007)

UPDATE:

Nun mit neuem Sattel (Selle Italia Trans Am XO), Neuem Vorbau+Lenker (Stevens Oxygen Driver) und Barends (Amoeba Borla) ...

Das ledierte K800i lässt leider keine besseren Bilder zu ... wie auch immer "here it is":


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. Juni 2007)

hattest du keine schwarzen Spacer mehr und vorallem weniger....?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## B.Z. (15. Juni 2007)

... und nimm bitte die arme, unterernährte Zimmerpflanze aus dem Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headake (15. Juni 2007)

Was gibts an den Spacern auszusetzen? Finde das silber-poliert passt ganz gut. Aber Carbon würde sich sicher auch gut machen.

Und weniger Spacer ... hmm ... wäre eigentlich machbar, glaube eh nicht daß ich die Gabel nochmal in nen anderen Rahmen bauen werde. Mal gucken ...


@B.Z. Das ist Basilikum (das ist ein Gewürz  ), zwar könnte der auch fülliger sein, aber für nen Eigenzögling ist der garnicht mal schlecht.




Was mir auffällt:

Ich würde die Gabel ja gerne auf 80 oder sogar 60mm tieferlegen. Die 100mm wirken mir zu "stelzig". Aber ob das so einfach machbar ist?


----------



## horstj (15. Juni 2007)

headake schrieb:


> Ich würde die Gabel ja gerne auf 80 oder sogar 60mm tieferlegen. Die 100mm wirken mir zu "stelzig".


wie das basilikum?  du kannst die gabel auch flach hinlegen. dir ist aber schon klar, das ein rahmen für eine bestimmte gabelhöhe gebaut ist (mit einem gewissen spielraum natürlich)?


----------



## headake (15. Juni 2007)

horstj schrieb:


> bla...
> Dir ist aber schon klar, das ein rahmen für eine bestimmte gabelhöhe gebaut ist (mit einem gewissen spielraum natürlich)?



Ehhm ... JAA ... das ist mir klar! 

Habe leider keine Angaben zum Lenkwinkel, aber laut Berechnung liegt er bei 100mm bei ~69° ... demzufolge (Fausformel 20mm=1°) würde er sich bei 80mm auf 70° und bei 60mm auf 71° ändern. Das dürfte ja mal ne wesentlich sportlichere/agilere Geometrie sein!

Die 100er war eine Fehllieferung ... blöde Geschichte

edit: 
Nach ner Testfahrt mit dem neuen 110er Vorbau muss ich sagen daß der Eindruck noch verstärkt wird. Das Bike wirkt jetzt ziemlich träge, das war mit dem alten 80er nicht so auffällig. Möchte aufgrund der Sitzhaltung aber nicht auf den 110er verzichten, also bleibt ja nur den FW zu reduzieren.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (15. Juni 2007)

nicht mehr ganz xc, aber wenn ihc mir das gewicht von anderen bikes hier anschaue sicherlich noch im grünen bereich


----------



## FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 (15. Juni 2007)

Ich würde in deinem Fall die Pedalen auch noch tauschen, denn Bärentazten Padale an einem XC Bike? Ich weiß net, entweder Clikies oder zarte Padalen


----------



## headake (15. Juni 2007)

FrEeRiDeFrEaK92 schrieb:


> Ich würde in deinem Fall die Pedalen auch noch tauschen, denn Bärentazten Padale an einem XC Bike? Ich weiß net, entweder Clikies oder zarte Padalen




Klickies sind geplant, muss nur finanziell erstmal wieder was übrig sein ...


So, hier noch ein kleines Update. Hab die Gabel mal auf 80mm runtergedrückt und die Spacer sind nun draußen (sieht wirklich besser aus). Muss jetzt aber feststellen daß ich die Leitungen kürzen muss ...


----------



## BiNo (17. Juni 2007)

Dann passt ja meins auch hier rein, leider nur eine Handy Aufnahme.


----------



## CanfoxDirt (17. Juni 2007)

Mein Bike Verbessert:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## sackletti (17. Juni 2007)

verbessert???

xc???

sieht mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal wirklich schwarz aus das rad, oder hab ich nen augenfehler???


----------



## CanfoxDirt (17. Juni 2007)

sackletti schrieb:


> verbessert???
> 
> xc???
> 
> sieht mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal wirklich schwarz aus das rad, oder hab ich nen augenfehler???



Es ist schwarz nur die sonne läßt es heller aussehen.
CanfoxDirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headake (17. Juni 2007)

Was hast du überhaupt verändert? Sieht aus als hättest du es nur von der anderen Seite fotografiert. Irgentwie wirkt auch der Radstand bzw. der Rahmen insgesamt etwas kurz (kann aber auch täuschen).

Konntest du das Teil schon wiegen?


----------



## CanfoxDirt (17. Juni 2007)

headake schrieb:


> Was hast du überhaupt verändert? Sieht aus als hättest du es nur von der anderen Seite fotografiert. Irgentwie wirkt auch der Radstand bzw. der Rahmen insgesamt etwas kurz (kann aber auch täuschen).
> 
> Konntest du das Teil schon wiegen?



Ich hab einen neuen Lenker hingemacht und den Sattel eingestellt. Es täuscht der Rahmen ist nicht kurz.Und ja ich habe es wiegen lassen es wiegt 12,6kg.

CanfoxDirt


----------



## sackletti (17. Juni 2007)

bei dem gewicht liegt meins im moment auch, ist aber ein fully  

und hoffentlich bald unter 12 kg


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Juni 2007)

eigentlich überflüssig...


----------



## Mini-Martin (18. Juni 2007)

So gerade richtig fertig geworden und hat mein Superbow Race abgelöst.

Gewicht 9,3 kg.







Martin


----------



## Holiday (18. Juni 2007)

einfach nur geil !


----------



## Focusbiker90 (18. Juni 2007)

Holiday schrieb:


> einfach nur geil !



Nichts hinzuzufügen... 


Micha


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2007)

Hmmmm ich weiß nicht. Der Schriftzug ist zu groß und Kurbel und Gabel gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. Der Rest:


> einfach nur geil !


----------



## fatboy (19. Juni 2007)

@ mini-martin

Das Superbow hat mir aber besser gefallen. Dagegen sieht das Principia "gewöhnlich" aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2007)

Das Superbow sieht wirklich sehr geil aus.


----------



## Mini-Martin (19. Juni 2007)

> Das Superbow sieht wirklich sehr geil aus.



Sah geil aus... Der Rahmen hängt nun im Keller und wartet auf einen eventuell Neuaufbau als Singelspeeder oder so. Auf jeden Fall mit schmalen Reifen und Starrgabel. Wird wahrscheinlich weiß gepulvert...

@Lord Shadow
Wenn du beim Principia den Schriftzug zu groß findest, wieso denn nicht beim Superbow? Dort ist außerdem auch ein halber Duden drauf geschrieben... 

@fatboy
Ich find das Superbowdesign immer noch geil. Aber ich wollte eben was dezenteres, von mir aus auch was "gewöhnliches". Eben was, was nicht so auffällt und nicht auch Leuten ohne Ahnung ins Auge springt.  Außerdem ist der Rahmen satte 670g leichter... 

Die roten Schrauben werden noch gegen silberne getauscht.

Martin


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2007)

Bei Superbow hat der Schriftzug nicht so reingehauen, weil das Gesamtkonzept stimmt.


----------



## radlpower (20. Juni 2007)

Schaut schön aus!
Respekt


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2007)

So, hier sind aktuelle Bilder von meinem:


----------



## FeierFox (7. Juli 2007)

Was ist denn das für ein Kettenblatt ? Das sieht echt unglaublich hässlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (7. Juli 2007)

find ich auch


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Juli 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Kettenblatt ?



Ich glaub nicht, dass das ein Kettenblatt ist... Eher 'nen Bashguard... 
Denn so hässliche Kettenblätter gibt es ja nun wirklich nicht:kotz: 



Micha


----------



## Aison (7. Juli 2007)

Sieht nach Marke "Eigenbau" aus


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juli 2007)

Is Marke eigenbau. Hat mir schon mehrfach das Kettenblatt gerettet. Aber keine Angst: Rennen fahre ich ohne.


----------



## specter (7. Juli 2007)

Mein GIANT...


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

Wehe, hier hat jemand was gegen meine weisse Gabel...


----------



## toschi (8. Juli 2007)

Brrrrrr, mich frierts...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juli 2007)

Also du solltest sie schon schwarz lackieren.....


----------



## clickvieh (9. Juli 2007)

Mein erster Selbstaufbau, hat Laune gemacht....  
Leitungen muss ich noch kürzen, kommt aber erst im Herbst/Winter...


----------



## toschi (9. Juli 2007)

Wie fährt sich der Rassman Rahmen?
Kauf Dir ein Entlüftungskit für die Juicy, da sind Anschlusssets für zwei Leitungen drin, ich hätte auch noch Stahlflexleitungen für die Juicy 75/145cm, nagelneu mit allen Anschlüssen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clickvieh (9. Juli 2007)

Bin sehr zufrieden damit und RTR hat mir einen tollen Preis gemacht für den Rahmenkit mit Dämpfer/Gabel und Noir-Kurbel, da kann ich nicht meckern.
Die Bestellung ging auch fix, eine knappe Woche von der Überweisung bis ich das gute Stück in den Händen hielt.


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Juli 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also du solltest sie schon schwarz lackieren.....



*fzzzzzz*  



toschi schrieb:


> Brrrrrr, mich frierts...



Wieso? Ist doch schwarz auf weiss...


----------



## cool_aj (14. Juli 2007)

Oh, ein Thread für schwarze Bikes... Schööön... Hier meins. Da ich schon ein Bild in der CC-Galerie gepostet hab, hier ein anderes:


----------



## Unrest (14. Juli 2007)

Schickes Rad, muss man ehrlich zugeben!
Allerdings hier ein paar Kritikpunkte:
-Ventilkappen: Alles ausser gelb! 
-Kurbel: Mach den Hollowtech II Sticker ab 
-Bremsleitung: kürzen! 
-Barends: würd ich etwas flacher stellen
-Gabel: Schaft kürzen! 

Wie viel wiegts? Ich tippe mal so um die 11,8kg?!

Gruß
Unrest
PS: Das Kissen passt imho nicht zum Sofa


----------



## cool_aj (15. Juli 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, muss man ehrlich zugeben!
> Allerdings hier ein paar Kritikpunkte:
> -Ventilkappen: Alles ausser gelb!
> -Kurbel: Mach den Hollowtech II Sticker ab
> ...



Ventilkappen: hast du recht! Wird gemacht!
Kurbel: auch richtig, kommt weg!
Bremsleitung: Hm... sooo schlimm?
Barends: Echt, noch flacher?
Gabel: bin noch in der Probephase, habe allerdings etwas skrupel etwas unwiderruflich abzuschneiden!  

Laut Transalp wiegt es ohne Pedale 11,6kg. Allerdings habe ich nicht den Transalp Sattel drauf sondern einen etwas schwereren Specialized Avatar, der besser zu meinen Sitzknochen passt. 11,8 könnte also hinkommen.

Und das mit den Kissen nimmt dir meine Freundin seeehr übel!!!


----------



## Unrest (15. Juli 2007)

"sooo schlimm" ists nicht, aber in der Seitenansicht stichts halt heraus. Stört für mich die "Harmonie"... Aber für mich stören ja auch schon leicht schief hängende Bilder die Harmonie, also nimm zumindest das nicht zuu Ernst 
Das mit dem/n Kissen ist meine ehrliche Meinung. Wenn sie keine Kritik vertragen kann.. *lach* Wie stehst DU denn zu dem/n Kissen?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (15. Juli 2007)

Leute...   


Micha


----------



## Unrest (15. Juli 2007)

Focusbiker, wie wäre es denn, wenn du mal gepflegt den Rand hieltest?
Ich denke mal, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der dich als leicht theatralisch-nervig empfindet. Aber hey, ich nehms dir nicht übel, du meinst ja auch Kunst geht nur in teuer und exquisit... Frag mal Herrn Warhol.
Wenn du dich dran störst, dass wir hier, ausser Bilder zu posten, auch noch "reden" (diskutieren), dann ist das dein Ding, öffentlich kundtun brauchst du das nicht. Heck lieber Mordpläne aus und gestalte eine "Tötet Unrest"-Seite.
Wenn du die Diskussionen hier nicht aushalten kannst, dann gibt es einen "nur Bilder"-Thread für dich.


Genug des OT.
Michael aka "Unrest"


----------



## - H - K - P - (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo leutz,

Ich finde gepflegte Kritik positiv, genau so sollte man die Kritik auch abkönnen, sonst sollte man vielleicht keine Bilder ins netz stellen...

Nur was Ich überhaupt nicht mag , sind diese ewigen sätze wie:
Du musst den Vorbau drehen,
die leitungen kürzen,
die Bar Ends stehen zu steil,



Leute überlegt doch mal,
Die Leute sind froh das sie endlich mit Ihrem Bikeprojekt fertig sind, bzw endlich das neue Bike da ist, und wollen es euch zeigen, und dann kommt Ihr und fangt an Ihnen zu sagen wie sie damit fahren sollen, und wie sie auf dem Bock zu sitzen haben. 

Im grunde genommen nur hirnloses Bla Bla.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (15. Juli 2007)

@ unrest

Jo... Du mich auch...

Meine Kissen passen allerdings zum Sofa 



Micha


----------



## bähr83 (16. Juli 2007)

Überlege die Gabel in dem Blau oder Gelb vom Rahmen zu lackieren
was meint ihr dazu?






[/URL]]


----------



## Focusbiker90 (16. Juli 2007)

Gelb auf gar keinen fall! Blau, naja... Ich würd sie schlicht Schwarz lackieren lassen... Weil für eine blaue Gabel finde ich, ist zu wenig Blau am Rahmen...


Micha


----------



## bähr83 (16. Juli 2007)

schwarz war sie vorher schon sah recht unspektakulär aus
muss nochmal schauen mit gelb könntest du recht haben


----------



## Focusbiker90 (16. Juli 2007)

Gut... Wenn du vorher schon 'ne schwarze hattest... 
Aber die Gabel in Blau? Ich weiss ja nicht... Vielleicht mit Photoshop mal bearbeiten? (Wobei ich sowas nicht kann  )


Micha


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juli 2007)

Wenn du es spektakulärer haben willst, besorg dir ne neue Kurbel und Sattel. Das macht schon einiges her. 

Die Gabel würd ich lassen wie sie ist. Wenn du sie aber unbedingt neu lackieren willst, dann würde ich sagen nimm das Blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-scott (16. Juli 2007)

Hier mein schwarzes bike

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/393909/cat/500/ppuser/79571

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/393909/cat/500/ppuser/79571

es wiegt ca. 10,5 kg


----------



## Focusbiker90 (16. Juli 2007)

Also das rad ist mehr als spektakulär... 
Slicks, Flat Pedale und eine leichte Syncros Stütze...

Was fährst'n damit?



Micha


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. Juli 2007)

hardcorestreetdownhill


----------



## M4d_K3kz (17. Juli 2007)

junge junge ... wenn er in der stadt fährt gibs nix besseres ausserdem guck dir mal an was eine syncros stütze wiegt dann nimmst du das leicht schnell zurück


----------



## LeichteGranate (17. Juli 2007)

Das Schwarze Kona sieht sehr....hmmm...verwegen, ja, es sieht sehr verwegen aus! Eine kunterbunte Bikeparts-Mischung, aber das ist diesem Bike egal! Es strotzt dem harten Stadtalltag, und wird niemals aufgeben!
Ein geiles Bike, dass in meinen Augen mehr Style, Klasse und Seele hat, als die meisten, Bikes die grade im Kunstwerke-Thread gepostet werden!

MfG Moritz


----------



## t-scott (17. Juli 2007)

ich find 185g für ne sattelstütze nich schwer und die ist 12 jahre alt
ich hab ja auch noch ein zweiten laufradsatz aber mit slicks fährt es sich in der stadt besser
und der rahmen ist auch schon 10 jahre alt 
ich fahr damit jeden tag zur schule und in der schule macht es sich schlecht mit klick-pedalen


----------



## Focusbiker90 (17. Juli 2007)

t-scott schrieb:


> ich find 185g für ne sattelstütze nich schwer und die ist 12 jahre alt
> ich hab ja auch noch ein zweiten laufradsatz aber mit slicks fährt es sich in der stadt besser
> und der rahmen ist auch schon 10 jahre alt
> ich fahr damit jeden tag zur schule und in der schule macht es sich schlecht mit klick-pedalen



Ok, als Statdschlampe ist es dann ganz aktzeptabel  

@Hepatitis

Ich finde eine Sattelstütze um die 200g nicht gerade schwer! Erkundige dich lieber vorher 



Micha


----------



## minni_futzi (17. Juli 2007)

restekiste?


----------



## cool_aj (17. Juli 2007)

Ist jetzt aber nicht jeder Thread hier auf Kunstwerke angelegt, oder? Man darf auch hier und da einfach sein Fahrrad zeigen, oder?


----------



## tbird (17. Juli 2007)

nachdem nach dem rahmentausch meins auch schwarz is, kann ichs ja mal posten 























und jetzt zerrupft mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (17. Juli 2007)

Dich braucht man hier nicht zerrupfen, aber das bike ist ja der letzte Schei$$...  









Nein Scherz!  Ist zwar nicht High-End, aber funktioniert sicher trotzdem gut. Schwarz ist es und CC kann man damit auch fahren, also warum sollte man dich zerrupfen? Wir sind hier ja nicht im Kunstwerke-Thread!


----------



## tbird (17. Juli 2007)

high-end soll das auch gar nicht sein. okay, die nächsten monate kommt noch ne neue gabel (revelation oder so was) und neues schaltwerk / umwerfer / shifter (XTR) und neue kurbel / kassette (XT) ran, dann isses schon einiges hochwertiger. 

leicht isses aber dennoch nicht


----------



## Peter88 (17. Juli 2007)

> Ist jetzt aber nicht jeder Thread hier auf Kunstwerke angelegt, oder? Man darf auch hier und da einfach sein Fahrrad zeigen, oder?



Nix Kunstwerk.
Nur viel schwarz und CC.
Also her mit deinen bike!
Da fällt mir ein.........


----------



## Peter88 (17. Juli 2007)

...meins passt auch.
Ich liebe es   auch wenn mir die schwarz- gold- Prono Farbkombi langsam auf dem sack geht.
Im winter werde ich wohl Rahmen, Kurbel, Gabel entlacken....silberfeil..mal schauen..

Je nach Reifenwahl 9kg +/- 100g
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## tbird (18. Juli 2007)

schönes bike!


----------



## xc-mtb (18. Juli 2007)

@Peter:

Silberpfeil hört sich gut an.

Biste am Sontag am Start?

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Peter88 (18. Juli 2007)

Danke

jo bin das Wochenende in Wetter Sa. und So. am start.
Hoffentlich hält das gute wetter an ...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2007)




----------



## Unrest (20. Juli 2007)

Ein Wort zu dem Bike: Geil!

Wie fühlt sich die Kurbel an, bzw. wie fährt sie sich? Im Speziellen das 
Carbon/Stahl 32Zähne Blatt..

Gruß
Unrest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (20. Juli 2007)

Flext der Hinterbau?


----------



## Mini-Martin (20. Juli 2007)

Ich find den Lapierre-Rahmen sehr geil. Wenn die Franzosen auch Rahmenkits verkaufen würden, wäre er in meiner engeren Wahl gewesen....
Kurbel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind aber nicht mein Fall, müssen sie aber auch nicht.

Martin


----------



## Peter88 (20. Juli 2007)

Ja die stütze stört mich auch...
ansonsten ein feines rad. besonders der rahmen


----------



## Popeye34 (21. Juli 2007)

Geiles Bike, der Rahmen vor allem sticht heraus, nur die neue XT Kurbel macht auf dem Foto einen "komischen" eindruck, muss dazu sagen das ich sie nie in Natura gesehen habe!

Was hat den das schöne Bike gekostet, und was sagt die Waage (wenn man fragen darf) ?

XzippO


----------



## FeierFox (21. Juli 2007)

Nicht schlecht ! Der Rahmen sieht echt gut aus. Die Kurbel passt allerdings nich wirklich ...


----------



## Focusbiker90 (21. Juli 2007)

Sehr schick! Der Rahmen sieht geil aus! Der Hinterbau sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus... Und die XT sieht einfach nur potthässlich aus, aber sonst ein Traum 



Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

So

Rahmen ist Top, genug stahl und trotzdem dämpft Vibrationen gut.

Stütze überlege ich noch.
XT Kurbel nehme keine Kritik an, die gefallen mir und müssen bleiben.

Was Preis und Gewicht angeht habe leider keine genaue angaben.

Gewicht liegt ungefähr bei 10,9 mit ergon Griffen und shimano 540 Pedalen.
Preis unter 2500 bestimmt, aber über  2000 auch sicher.


----------



## 2fast4you (27. Juli 2007)

Meins
10,9kg ohne Rücklicht


----------



## 2fast4you (28. Juli 2007)

Und hier noch eins von einem kumbel

sein Schwarzes





und sein blaues





xD


----------



## tbird (28. Juli 2007)

die pedale


----------



## - H - K - P - (28. Juli 2007)

Schön diese zwei farben Rahmen. Da könnte man was richtig schönes raus machen....


----------



## - H - K - P - (28. Juli 2007)

@ tbird: Du sagst es.....


----------



## crossmäxer (28. Juli 2007)

wieso crossride?  sonst ist fast (pedale*g*) überall an den beiden räder leichtes material verbaut und dann ein so schwerer lrs......
greetz


----------



## - H - K - P - (28. Juli 2007)

@ crossmäxer,

Ich finde es echt gelungen, sich soviel mühe zu machen und beide Bikes gleich auszustatten.....


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> @ crossmäxer,
> 
> Ich finde es echt gelungen, sich soviel mühe zu machen und beide Bikes gleich auszustatten.....



Ich finde es ziemlich unsinnig   Wenn ich schon so viel Kohle über hab, bau ich mir doch lieber verschiedene bikes auf.
Da hat jemand zu viel Geld


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Juli 2007)

hab hier lange nicht mehr provoziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (28. Juli 2007)

imho sind die beiden treks doch nur mit ps bearbeitet

so viel genau gleiches gibt es doch gar nicht


----------



## damonsta (28. Juli 2007)

Die "beiden" Trek sind hübsch


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Juli 2007)

die schwarze gummikuh von meiner frau...






ist sicherlich cc, den zusatz *racing* übersehe ich jetzt mal...


----------



## - H - K - P - (28. Juli 2007)

Es Ist Ein Und Das Gleiche Trek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damonsta (28. Juli 2007)

Ach echt.


----------



## Arndtbarnd (30. Juli 2007)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt den erhöhten Silberanteil und die Klingel aktzeptieren.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. Juli 2007)

Arndtbarnd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt den erhöhten Silberanteil und die Klingel aktzeptieren.



waren die schwarzen Pingeln bereits vergriffen? ^^


----------



## fatboy (30. Juli 2007)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> waren die schwarzen Pingeln bereits vergriffen? ^^




Jetzt bist Du aber pingelig...


----------



## Felixxx (30. Juli 2007)

@ Mikeonbike - sieht absolut fantastisch aus  

Neidischbin, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfgelse (10. August 2007)

Nachdem alles zusammengeschraubt ist, habe ich eben auch mal die Reifen von meinem kleinen Schwarzen Paniert:


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. August 2007)

Nettes Rennpferd hast da  

Bekommt es noch Barends, oder wieso is da n Stück neben den Griffen frei? 
Stütze und Sattel wären nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Kampfgelse (11. August 2007)

Der Sattel ist Resteverwertung, bis ich mir was vernünftiges leisten kann.  
Auf meiner Einkaufsliste stehen Selle SLR oder Specialized Alias und Nox Race Stix.


----------



## 4l3x (12. August 2007)

will ich auch mal..


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. August 2007)

paar Teile werden noch getauscht:
der Lenker baut zu hoch und die roten Ecken vom Sattel passen nicht...

ein paar mehr Bilder sind in meiner Galerie


----------



## Popeye34 (12. August 2007)

und der weise Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (12. August 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> und der weise Vorbau?



der ist eigentlich silber und passt so ein bisschen zur reba, könnte aber sein, dass da doch noch ein schwarzer Thomson draufkommt.
Kommt Zeit, kommt Thomson.


----------



## Popeye34 (12. August 2007)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> der ist eigentlich silber und passt so ein bisschen zur reba, könnte aber sein, dass da doch noch ein schwarzer Thomson draufkommt.
> Kommt Zeit, kommt Thomson.



Ja, so ein schwarzer Thomson wurde deinem Bike gut stehen...


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Hier mein neues, extra dunkel


----------



## GlanDas (12. August 2007)

Ich hätte die Schwalbe Logos nach oben gemacht und die Kurbel steht auch nicht waagerecht!


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Du auch, Brutus?


----------



## FeierFox (12. August 2007)

Tausch mal das Foto gegen das andere, das hier sieht doch arg nach "ich spiel mal mit Photoshop rum ohne was zu kapieren" aus. Schwarz - und schön genug isses doch.


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Tausch mal das Foto gegen das andere, das hier sieht doch arg nach "ich spiel mal mit Photoshop rum ohne was zu kapieren" aus. Schwarz - und schön genug isses doch.



Na gut, dann poste ich auch das andere hier, wollte halt nur nicht überall dasselbe Bild posten...
Übrigens hat dieses Bild jemand gemacht, der seit Jahren in der CarFake (wenn das einem was sagt) Szene aktiv ist. Also sie hat schon ein bisschen Ahnung


----------



## Racer09 (12. August 2007)

Echt schönes Rad, aber muß es denn in jeder Kategorie eingestellt werden. Könntest ja noch bei den weißen einstellen (ist ja auch im Rahmen vertreten), Geltungsbedürfniß


----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Ne, extra deshalb habe ich ja ein anderes Bild eingestellt, extra dunkel


----------



## Milass (12. August 2007)

Geiles bike Boris, hab ich dir ja schon geschrieben. Die Stuetze passt auch 1A!
was wiegts eigentlich mit dem neuen Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (12. August 2007)

Noch 9,1. Ende nächster Woche 8,x. Da kommen ja noch ein Paar andere Teile dran. Spätestens wenn ich sie vom Zoll erlöst habe.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (12. August 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Schwalbe Logos nach oben gemacht und die Kurbel steht auch nicht waagerecht!



Du hast Probleme... Immer was zu meckern...  

Top Rad  



Micha


----------



## Silencium (14. August 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Na gut, dann poste ich auch das andere hier, wollte halt nur nicht überall dasselbe Bild posten...
> Übrigens hat dieses Bild jemand gemacht, der seit Jahren in der CarFake (wenn das einem was sagt) Szene aktiv ist. Also sie hat schon ein bisschen Ahnung



Hi,

schicken Rahmen hast du dir da geleistet.
Ist aber wahrscheinlich so teuer wie mein gesamtes Bike


----------



## damonsta (14. August 2007)

Danke!
Wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Popeye34 (14. August 2007)

XzippO


----------



## Johnny Rico (19. August 2007)

...neue Gabel & Kleinkram. Wie gefällts?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (19. August 2007)

Wieso keine Manitou R7 genommen? Die ist auch glänzend schwarz und hätte besser zum Rahmen gepasst find ich.

Aber ok... schlecht macht sich die Reba nun auch nicht... Schaut jedenfalls insgesamt ganz gut aus der Hobel!


----------



## Unrest (20. August 2007)

Auch, wenn ich den Rahmen an sich nicht schön finde - das Unterrohr hätte man seiner Bestimmung zuführen (Baseballschläger) und nicht in einen Fahrradrahmen einschweissen müssen -, muss ich sagen:
Gut geworden!  
Ob jetzt wegen der guten Zusammenstellung robuster und guter Komponenten, oder weil ich rot und schwarz (Gabel/Felgen) mag, ist egal. 

Gruß
Unrest
PS: Das Gelb/Sand des Rahmens passt nicht, in meinen Augen


----------



## cluso (21. August 2007)

Nicht ganz schwarz ein wenig Silber ist auch noch mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (21. August 2007)

und noch ein Principia.
Jetzt ist es eigentlich fertig...






Martin


----------



## M4d_K3kz (21. August 2007)

genial schön dieser rahmen aber immer diese zugverlegung bei den bremsenkabeln/-leitungen sind echt ein rückschritt wie ich finde das das alles so rumbaumeln muss


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2007)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber trotzdem ein Liebling 

Mein Psyclone





Stahlrahmen fillet brazed mit DuPont-Lack. Gemacht für die Ewigkeit


----------



## Popeye34 (21. August 2007)

@cluso & @Mini-Martin

Geile Bikes habt ihr da! Wobei die Gabel von cluso, nicht so ganz mein fall ist. 
Der PRINCIPIA Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut, wie sieht es aus mit Gewicht/Preis??


----------



## Mini-Martin (21. August 2007)

Mein Rahmen: 18,5" und 1370g ohne Bremssockel. Gibt es im Principia Webshop fÃ¼r 799â¬. (ursprÃ¼nglich lag der Preis wohl bei verrÃ¼ckten 1400 â¬ oder so...)

Martin


----------



## Popeye34 (21. August 2007)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen: 18,5" und 1370g ohne Bremssockel. Gibt es im Principia Webshop für 799. (ursprünglich lag der Preis wohl bei verrückten 1400  oder so...)
> 
> Martin



Danke dir für die Info! 
Der "ursprüngliche" von 1400 uronen ist ja mal  , da bekommt man ja locker einen leckeren  Simplon Gravity Rahmen..... 

XzippO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (21. August 2007)

meine beiden in der aktuellen gabel+bremse konfiguration:




joe


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> meine beiden in der aktuellen gabel+bremse konfiguration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sehr schöhne Bike´s!!! *Und kurze Meinung zum Speed King


----------



## cluso (21. August 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> @cluso & @Mini-Martin
> 
> Geile Bikes habt ihr da! Wobei die Gabel von cluso, nicht so ganz mein fall ist.
> Der PRINCIPIA Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut, wie sieht es aus mit Gewicht/Preis??



Die Gabel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Funktioniert aber einwandfrei bei mir.

Und welche andere Gabel, außer der GA, verkraftet 180er Scheiben bei 1400gr Gewicht?



bikehumanumest schrieb:


> meine beiden in der aktuellen gabel+bremse konfiguration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah, für die grüne Sid würde ich ...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. August 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Und welche andere Gabel, außer der GA, verkraftet 180er Scheiben bei 1400gr Gewicht?



Fatty und Lefty


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Sehr schöhne Bike´s!!! *Und kurze Meinung zum Speed King



speed king vorne ok...hinten auch...ok auf asphalt gibts reifen mit weniger subjektivem rollwiderstand aber zb. sk vorne und racing ralf hinten kommt im moment ganz gut...wenns trocken ist

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. August 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Boah, für die grüne Sid würde ich ...



ich hätt auch gerne 2 davon, dann würde sogar die german answer im keller geschont werden... 

joe


----------



## muol (29. August 2007)

Hot Chili Lite Rage von 2000.


----------



## Northern lite (29. August 2007)

bei nem kürzeren Vorbau kommt der Sattel auch in ne vernünftige Position....

so geht das ja nun mal gar nicht

was sind denn das für fürchterliche Pedale??? zumindest haben die nichts mit XC zu tun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muol (29. August 2007)

Also ich sitze eigentlich sehr bequem so. Ausserdem mag ich Bikeschuhe, die ich auch im Alltag tragen kann, daher die Pedale (DMR V12).


----------



## 0624ts (30. August 2007)

Hier mal meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0624ts (30. August 2007)

Hier etwas größer...


----------



## 3rr0r (31. August 2007)

Mhh... 180er Scheibe an ner Sid ?


----------



## LeichteGranate (5. September 2007)

Das Bike habe ich die letzte 3 Monate als...hmmm...nicht Stadtschlammpe...mehr als Stadtedelnutte missbraucht. Jetzt werde ich es einem guten Freund verkaufen. Aber ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten.





Moritz


----------



## fatboy (5. September 2007)

Ja schei-ss die Wand an! Ziemlich geiles Teil!


----------



## Hellspawn (6. September 2007)

Aah, tu es weg, bitte. Exotec, die Ramschhausmarke aus dem Bikemax.
Wahrscheinlich nichtmal sonderlich schlimm, die Rahmen. Das das löst posttraumatische Erinnerungen aus ...


----------



## _stalker_ (6. September 2007)

ich finds geil. vor allem der sun ringle lrs und die kinesis maxlight rocken ohne ende


----------



## Kampfgelse (10. September 2007)

Kleines update zum Curtis - neu hinzugekommen:

Evolve XC Stütze
SLR T1
Combat Grips







Fehlt nur noch ein Satz gescheite Barends.


----------



## Philon (13. September 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=132699&stc=1&d=1189707281
Scale 2 .jpg
Zum Glück kann man nicht erkennen, dass der Tacho von Aldi iist. Bitte nicht wegen der schweren UST Schlappen meckern, aber ich brauche das Rad zum Fahren


----------



## GlanDas (13. September 2007)

Ui die Gabel passt mal garnicht, genauso wie der Turm auf der gabel und die Hörnchen.
Aber wir sind hier ja nicht im Kunstwerk thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (13. September 2007)

Super die Gabel in der Rahmengeometrie !
würd gern eine Probefahrt machen!(allerdings vorn etwas tiefer)

nach jeder Fahrt kannst du dich beim Gabelschaft rantasten !
 - sonst mach die Spacer doch oberhalb, dann bekommst du ein Eindruck wie sich die Gabel bei größerer Last verhält - (und dein Rücken auch)


----------



## damonsta (14. September 2007)

Da ist doch gar keine Sattelüberhöhung, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Ansonsten sind manche Parts Perlen vor die Säue, aber ist nicht meine Kohle.


----------



## Onkel Matt (14. September 2007)




----------



## Schmittler (14. September 2007)

DAS hat doch was  ist das die reba, oder was sind das für gelbe streifen auf den rohren?


----------



## Onkel Matt (14. September 2007)

korrekt, is ne reba sl.


----------



## xas (14. September 2007)

Schade, dass die goldene Marta SL nicht zu dem Gold von Tune passt (ich hatte mir die gleiche Kombination überlegt). Was wiegt das Cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Matt (14. September 2007)

das ding wiegt komplett ca. 9600 g.
da sind aber genügend teile verbaut die ordentlich was auf die waage bringen.

ausbaufähig!


----------



## mete (15. September 2007)

Von der holden Weiblichkeit, Bremse hinten kommt noch und wahrscheinlich ein anderer Sattel und ne schwarze Kurbel, zum Ausprobieren hat sie gereicht...:


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. September 2007)

Was ist denn das für ne Kettenführung? Und welcher Sinn steht dahinter?


----------



## mete (15. September 2007)

Das ist ein retro- direct- Antrieb, vorwärts Treten = vorwärts fahren mit großem Gang, rückwärts Treten = vorwärts fahren mit kleinem Gang.
Siehe hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1Syu0aI9G0


----------



## Hellspawn (15. September 2007)

oO
das ist das krasseste, was ich seit langem hier im Forum gesehen hab.
Hast Du da mehr Infos drüber? Wer baut(e) sowas? Wann? Wie teuer? Was braucht man dazu alles? Wo kann man das kaufen?

Und würde man nicht viel Kette sparen, wenn man den unteren Kettenteil nicht bis ganz nach vorne laufen lässt sondern irgendwas an's Schaltauge oder an die Kettenstrebe friemelt?


----------



## mete (15. September 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> oO
> das ist das krasseste, was ich seit langem hier im Forum gesehen hab.
> Hast Du da mehr Infos drüber? Wer baut(e) sowas? Wann? Wie teuer? Was braucht man dazu alles? Wo kann man das kaufen?
> 
> Und würde man nicht viel Kette sparen, wenn man den unteren Kettenteil nicht bis ganz nach vorne laufen lässt sondern irgendwas an's Schaltauge oder an die Kettenstrebe friemelt?



Man braucht eine Nabe, auf die man zwei Freilaufritzel bekommt, zwei Freilaufritzel unteschiedlicher Größe, eine lange Kette und eine Spannrolle, ist alles Gebastel, zu Kaufen gib es sowas nicht. die Ritzel sind 2cm gegeneinander versetzt, deshalb kann man die Spannrolle nicht so weit nach hinten machen, sonst ist der Kettenschräglauf zu stark. Das System stammt aus den 20er Jahren und wurde teilweise vorn mit Umwerfer gefahren, was insgesamt vier Gänge ergab:
http://members.westnet.com.au/rjharrop/recumbents/retro-direct/Retro-Direct2.htm


----------



## _stalker_ (16. September 2007)

tighter shit O_O
mind blowing sozusagen

edit: aber das ist multispeed und somit teufelswerk


----------



## mete (16. September 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> edit: aber das ist multispeed und somit teufelswerk



Wie gesagt, das ist ein Frauenrad....und Frauen mögen Luxus .


----------



## Hellspawn (16. September 2007)

vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## Jaypeare (21. September 2007)

Kampfgelse schrieb:


> Kleines update zum Curtis - neu hinzugekommen:



Der Rahmen ist so schön schlicht, Understatement pur. Da darf man doch nicht so viele bunte Aufkleber draufpappen. Sonst schön. (Warum haste dir eigentlich kein Nox geholt?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (22. September 2007)

Bitte sehr:


----------



## Popeye34 (22. September 2007)

Danke sehr!

nicht Persönlich nehmen, aber mir gefällt der S-Works Rahmen einfach nicht. Die Ausstattung ist erstklasse, nur nicht mit dem Rahmen...


----------



## Kampfgelse (22. September 2007)

@Jaypeare 

Hatte ursprünglich einen Eclipse SLT Rahmen als Ausgangsbasis ins Auge gefasst, d.h. bis ich über Multicycle/ Curtis gestolpert bin - deren P/L Verhältnis war letzlich ausschlaggebend. Wird wahrscheinlich mein nächster Aufbau - kommt Geld, kommt NOX. 

Aufkleber - dienen nur zum Schutz der Eloxalschicht - ganz ehrlich 
Werde die in nächster Zeit durch eigene Dekore ersetzen, ein wenig Individualität darf sein.  

P.S.: die Materialqualität des SLR T1 scheint mehr als dürftig, da schon nach ein dutzend Ausritten im Bereich des Gelkissens der Lorica Bezug abbröselt. Montagsmodell? Werde jedenfalls versuchen den bei H&S zu Reklamieren.


----------



## neosphere (22. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:



@007ike
Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter an deinem Bike? Sind so zweifarbig oder nur beklebt?

Gruß, neosphere.


----------



## Hellspawn (22. September 2007)

neosphere schrieb:


> @007ike
> Was sind denn das für Flaschenhalter an deinem Bike? Sind so zweifarbig oder nur beklebt?
> 
> Gruß, neosphere.



ich bin mal so frei:
Das sind Specialized Rib Cage Flaschenhalter rot, Kunststoff und die sind so. gibt's auch in rot mit schwarz und grau mit schwarz


----------



## tobsewerner (24. September 2007)

Hier mal mein Radel, derzeit leider bis auf die Gabel (erst 3 Tage alt) ein wenig dreckig  








Und hier noch mal die Variante vom Juni dieses Jahres, als ich es ein wenig für ein Straßenrennen wenig umgerüstet hatte...


----------



## neosphere (24. September 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei:
> Das sind Specialized Rib Cage Flaschenhalter rot, Kunststoff und die sind so. gibt's auch in rot mit schwarz und grau mit schwarz



thx für die Info @ Hellspawn. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen Flaschenhalter, möglichst ohne viel "Gestänge".
Anbei ein Pic von meinem schwarzen. Sorry für die schlechte Quali, hatte nur Handycam dabei. Gibt auch noch einiges zu tun (Pedale, Sattelstütze etc.), aber es rockt schon ganz gut.


----------



## Jaypeare (24. September 2007)

neosphere schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch einiges zu tun (Pedale, Sattelstütze etc.)



KURBEL!! 

Gefällt mir sonst gut, aber ein paar kleine Farbtupfer täten dem Radl noch gut.


----------



## neosphere (24. September 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> KURBEL!!
> 
> Gefällt mir sonst gut, aber ein paar kleine Farbtupfer täten dem Radl noch gut.



Das mit der Kurbel ist mir natürlich auch klar, aber das wird noch ein bisschen dauern.  
Farbtupfer schweben mir persönlich erstmal nicht vor. Schwarz soll schon das Motto bleiben für die nächste Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. September 2007)

schwatz habsch auch:






und quer durchs Land (=XC) fahre ich noch lieber mit dem:


----------



## Re-spekt (25. September 2007)

@neosphere & Cannondale

schönes Rad - bestimmt Renntauglich ! Gewicht ??

würd so gern mal ne Fatty fahren !

Bitte keine Farbtupfer (außer schwarz) !!! neeevveer !


----------



## neosphere (25. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> @neosphere & Cannondale
> schönes Rad - bestimmt Renntauglich ! Gewicht ??
> würd so gern mal ne Fatty fahren !
> Bitte keine Farbtupfer (außer schwarz) !!! neeevveer !



Gewicht ist noch unklar, da ich momentan keinen Zugang zu einer entsprechenden Waage hab. Gefühlt ist es aber viel(!) leichter als mein altes Bike.  
Farbtupfer sind nicht geplant, eher noch mehr schwarze Teile... (Kurbel, Pedale...). Bunt ist nix für mich, da bin ich eher puristisch eingestellt.


----------



## CrashOversteel (25. September 2007)

Mein Giant XTC Composite 2006















Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 9360g.
Weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## cluso (25. September 2007)

tobsewerner schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Radel, derzeit leider bis auf die Gabel (erst 3 Tage alt) ein wenig dreckig
> 
> 
> Und hier noch mal die Variante vom Juni dieses Jahres, als ich es ein wenig für ein Straßenrennen wenig umgerüstet hatte...




Sagen wir mal so, meinen Geschmack trifft es nicht.


Oder....grauslig


----------



## tobsewerner (25. September 2007)

Das ist doch mal ne ehrliche Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (26. September 2007)

aber interessiert doch keinen  - - das es ihm nicht gefällt !
wer ist er denn ?

mir schon !

ist sicher nicht das beste - oder schönste - aber sehenswert - und gut !
Danke für die Bilder !


----------



## Buaman (26. September 2007)

Das sind meine zwei lieblinge


----------



## tobsewerner (26. September 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ist sicher nicht das beste - oder schönste - aber sehenswert - und gut !
> Danke für die Bilder !



Danke für die aufbauenden Worte   Ich mag mein Rad auch und außerdem fährt es sich enorm gut!

Hab eines der beiden Fotos versehentlich gelöscht, darum hier noch mal im Anhang...


----------



## cluso (26. September 2007)

tobsewerner schrieb:


> Danke für die aufbauenden Worte   Ich mag mein Rad auch und außerdem fährt es sich enorm gut!
> 
> Hab eines der beiden Fotos versehentlich gelöscht, darum hier noch mal im Anhang...



Zur Klarstellung:

Ich fand/finde die beiden geposteten Aufbauten einfach grausam und eines MSLe Pro nicht würdig.

Dein letztes Bild sieht schon besser aus und wie ein Mountainbike. 

Gruß und


----------



## tobsewerner (26. September 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung:
> 
> Ich fand/finde die beiden geposteten Aufbauten einfach grausam und eines MSLe Pro nicht würdig.
> 
> ...



Nur zur Info: Das letzte Bild zeigt den gleichen Aufbau, der auch schon im ersten Bild zu sehen war. Nur ist in diesem Bild das Rad von links und nicht wie im ersten Bild von rechts abgelichtet worden...


----------



## cluso (26. September 2007)

Stimmt...


...einfach noch zu früh am Morgen. 

Okay, also der Straßenaufbau...


----------



## FeierFox (26. September 2007)

tobsewerner schrieb:


> Danke für die aufbauenden Worte   Ich mag mein Rad auch und außerdem fährt es sich enorm gut!
> 
> Hab eines der beiden Fotos versehentlich gelöscht, darum hier noch mal im Anhang...


Wenn ich dir noch nen Tipp geben darf: "Schließ" die Barends einfach zu nem rumdumlaufenden Bügel, ist ja nur noch ein kleiner Schritt und die Griffpositionen werden garantiert noch besser


----------



## tobsewerner (26. September 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir noch nen Tipp geben darf: "Schließ" die Barends einfach zu nem rumdumlaufenden Bügel, ist ja nur noch ein kleiner Schritt und die Griffpositionen werden garantiert noch besser



Ja nee is klar  Ich werde morgen den Schweißer/Rohrverleger meines Vertrauens aufsuchen und die Lücke überbrücken. 

Ich glaube du überschätzt die Krümmung des Corratec Bullbar ein wenig. Die Griffpositionen des Lenkers sind auch so schon wesentlich besser als mit Barends, besonders weil keine Klemmung im Weg ist.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Oktober 2007)

bitteschön:

















endlich ist es fertig!  gewicht so wie am foto: 9,7kg


----------



## IhJochen (1. Oktober 2007)

Hm, joa meinst?!: 






Wenn wa schon bei Simplon sin  Allerdings kein Kohlefaser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (2. Oktober 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> bitteschön:
> 
> endlich ist es fertig!  gewicht so wie am foto: 9,7kg



Schönes Gerät - arg langer Sattelauszug allerdings! Muss ja Dir wohl sein.


----------



## CrashOversteel (2. Oktober 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> bitteschön:
> 
> endlich ist es fertig!  gewicht so wie am foto: 9,7kg



Wieso ist das denn so schwer. Stell mal bitte eine Teileliste rein. Ist ja schade drum wenn das schöne Rad Übergewicht hat.


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. Oktober 2007)

wirklich schwer find ich's nicht  es muss mich ja mit gut 80kg aushalten 
egal, teileliste:

2006er gravity (RH 49)
xtr kurbel
PDM540 pedale
X0 schaltwerk
X0 gripshift
XT umwerfer
XTR kette
DT XR1540 LRS
schwalbe 130g schläuche (2x)
racing ralph / nobby nic 2,1
slr xp sattel
syntace P6
syntace f139 vorbau
ritchey wcs low riser
reba worldcup & poploc adjust
magura marta 160/160
08/15 FSA steuersatz
...und mindestens 100g an überflüssigen zügen


----------



## MPK (2. Oktober 2007)




----------



## CrashOversteel (2. Oktober 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> wirklich schwer find ich's nicht  es muss mich ja mit gut 80kg aushalten
> egal, teileliste:
> 
> 2006er gravity (RH 49)
> ...



Ja, ist klar das es fahrbar bleiben soll. Fands nur Schade das es so schwer ist. Simplon Rahmen mit ca 1200g, Reba WC, Marta. Schaut schon aus als würdest du aufs Gewicht schauen.
Mal Vorschläge wie es etwas leichter wird. 
Schläuche gegen Schwalbe XX-Light -60g
Syntace F139 gegen F99 -40g
WCS Low Riser Carbon? Wenn nicht gegen einen Easton oder Syntace tauschen
Pedale, die XT wiegen sicher 360g, ein paar leichterer Eggbeater 2Ti machen -140g


----------



## KleinerHirsch (2. Oktober 2007)

Die beiden Simplons sind schon sehr hübsche Räder (Glückwunsch!), aber wenn ich mir die Sattelauszüge beim ersten und die ellenlangen Vorbauten bei beiden anschaue kommt es mir so vor, daß die Rahmen nicht ganz passen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. Oktober 2007)

dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich prinzipiell kleinere rahmen bevorzuge (beim fully sogar einen 44er!), ganz einfach wegen der wendigkeit! der vorbau ist mit 100 (oder doch 110? ) mm hingegen mMn nicht übermäßig lang, sonst bekommt man ja zu wenig druck aufs vorderrad...


----------



## michaduke (4. Oktober 2007)

Mein Cube Reaction :


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (5. Oktober 2007)

8,9kg mit allem was man braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaduke (6. Oktober 2007)

Sehr geiles Rad !!!

Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen ??


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (6. Oktober 2007)

Danke,

ist ein Aeolus Carbon Rahmen in 18"


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. Oktober 2007)

Der LRS passt doch gut.


----------



## Re-spekt (6. Oktober 2007)

ein Rad wie es mir gefällt !!!!


----------



## *Thunder (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarz-silbern aber eine Bereicherung für den Thread und heute fertig aufgebaut:


----------



## Northern lite (7. Oktober 2007)

was sind denn das für häßliche Felgen???

dann auch noch mit roten Nippeln???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (7. Oktober 2007)

sind shimanos... nur XT oder XTR das weiss ich nich!


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Oktober 2007)

ich schon. xt. steht doch da
hässlich sind sie wirklich.


----------



## racejo (7. Oktober 2007)

@ thunder. kann man die aufkleber der xt  laufräder auch abmachen?


----------



## matsch (7. Oktober 2007)

und was wiegt der xt laufradsatz nun wirklich???


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Oktober 2007)

Komische Barends...



Micha


----------



## daniel77 (7. Oktober 2007)

Rahmen:No Saint Luzifer Scandium
Gabel: Manitou R7 Super 80mm
Kurbel: XT
Schaltwerk,Umwerfer, Shifter: XTR
LRS: Mavic XM317, Xt, Michelin XCR A.T.
Lenker: Specialized S-Works Carbon
Vorbau, Sattelstütze. Ritchey WCS
Bremsen/Hebel: XTR, Avid SD SL


----------



## g-star79 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir so ein Carbon Renner zu Schade zum Wald heizen, bei jedem Steinschlag kämen mir die Tränen...
Ich würde mir so ein Teil ins Schlafzimmer hängen oder halt nur Sonntags auf der Strasse fahren, damit das Teil auch jeder sieht, aber niemals CC oder Marathon Rennen.


----------



## _stalker_ (8. Oktober 2007)

^
kommentar des monats


----------



## racejo (8. Oktober 2007)

g-star79 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir so ein Carbon Renner zu Schade zum Wald heizen, bei jedem Steinschlag kämen mir die Tränen...
> Ich würde mir so ein Teil ins Schlafzimmer hängen oder halt nur Sonntags auf der Strasse fahren, damit das Teil auch jeder sieht, aber niemals CC oder Marathon Rennen.





auserordentlich geistreiches kommentat  



edit: ich sehe stalker war schneller


----------



## michel33kg (8. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar nicht schön mit Lackschäden aber wo gehobelt wird fallen eben manchmal Späne.Wenn Du mit sowas Prob hast kannst ´de ja Schutzaufkleber kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (8. Oktober 2007)

Was ist das für ein Sattel? Ne Speedneedle?!
Und: "Knack sprach der Sattel". Oder: Besorg dir ne gerade Sattelstütze, so macht das der Sattel net lange mit.


----------



## michel33kg (8. Oktober 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Sattel? Ne Speedneedle?!
> Und: "Knack sprach der Sattel". Oder: Besorg dir ne gerade Sattelstütze, so macht das der Sattel net lange mit.



Speedneedle hält bombig , aber schön das Du dir Gedanken machst .
Ist jetzt aber auf`ner Kerze,hab halt mal prob. , ok ?
Bleibt doch mal immer `n bisschen locker.


----------



## Unrest (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin locker, sehr locker.  War nur nett gemeint. Schließlich will ich hier nicht irgendwann "Speedneedle mach Sattelstütze für den Ar*ch" oder vergleichbares lesen..


----------



## fatboy (9. Oktober 2007)

Es sieht aber nun mal wirklich so aus, als ob der Sattel sehr weit im hinteren bereich seiner Halterung geklemmt wird. Wenn man dann bergauf noch ein wenig nach vorne auf die Spitze des Sattels rutscht, ist die Stütze aber echt bald "im Ar-sch", worrtwörtlich gesehen 

Aber vieleicht liegts ja auch am Foto... Das Rad selbst find ich übrigens geil.


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. Oktober 2007)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Speedneedle hält bombig , aber schön das Du dir Gedanken machst .
> Ist jetzt aber auf`ner Kerze,hab halt mal prob. , ok ?
> Bleibt doch mal immer `n bisschen locker.



der klassiker:  bike posten und wenn nicht alle hurra schreien direkt beleidigt sein. zumal der einwand zu 100% berechtigt ist!


----------



## michel33kg (10. Oktober 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> der klassiker:  bike posten und wenn nicht alle hurra schreien direkt beleidigt sein. zumal der einwand zu 100% berechtigt ist!



 Immer erst alles lesen und dann tippen 
War zum ausprobieren wegen Vorbaulänge und ist inzwischen , wie jeder  hier lesen kann geändert .wenn ich zeit habe mach ich für Dich ein aktuelles Foto und jetzt kontrolliere lieber Deinen Adrenalinspiegel Dein Pseudonym 
passt echt gut zu Deinem kommentar.


----------



## Clemens (11. Oktober 2007)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Immer erst alles lesen und dann tippen
> War zum ausprobieren wegen Vorbaulänge und ist inzwischen , wie jeder  hier lesen kann geändert .wenn ich zeit habe mach ich für Dich ein aktuelles Foto und jetzt kontrolliere lieber Deinen Adrenalinspiegel Dein Pseudonym
> passt echt gut zu Deinem kommentar.




Lass mal lieber mit dem Foto! Schadet nur Deinem offensichtlich wirklich starkem Selbstbewustsein, wenn dann nicht wieder jeder in Beifallstürme ausbricht, sondern anhand der abgebildeten Konfiguration gut gemeinte Ratschläge abgibt.


----------



## cluso (11. Oktober 2007)

Ein bisschen Silber und Gold mit dabei. Hoffe das ist erlaubt.


----------



## Unrest (11. Oktober 2007)

Leichtbausattel und -Scheibe, aber vorne "nur" ne MX Comp *lach*
Der musste einfach sein, tut mir Leid. 
Davon ab: Schönes Rad, schön schlicht vor allem.
Wie lange (in Jahren und Kilometern) fährst du die Gabel schon? (Will das Lebensende meiner Gabel in etwa abschätzen können..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (11. Oktober 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> Leichtbausattel und -Scheibe, aber vorne "nur" ne MX Comp *lach*
> Der musste einfach sein, tut mir Leid.
> Davon ab: Schönes Rad, schön schlicht vor allem.
> Wie lange (in Jahren und Kilometern) fährst du die Gabel schon? (Will das Lebensende meiner Gabel in etwa abschätzen können..)




Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 

ist keine MX-Comp 

(Zu deiner: Kumpel fährt ne MX-Comp seit guten 3 Jahren, inkl. Alpencross und einigen (Vor)alpentouren. Noch nie was dran gemacht und auch keine Probleme gehabt.)


----------



## Gorth (11. Oktober 2007)

Sieht mehr nach ner 2003er Marathon S aus (mein Monitor ist so dunkel, mit Stahlfeder?).

Schönes Rädchen und schööne Gabel!


----------



## Unrest (11. Oktober 2007)

Ok, ok, my f*cking fault..


----------



## Principia (11. Oktober 2007)

nicht ganz schwarz - aber dafür schnell  mittlerweile aber mit etwas leichteren schlappen...


----------



## cluso (11. Oktober 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Sieht mehr nach ner 2003er Marathon S aus (mein Monitor ist so dunkel, mit Stahlfeder?).
> 
> Schönes Rädchen und schööne Gabel!



Gutes Auge. 

Ja 2003 Marathon S mit Stahlfeder.



Unrest schrieb:


> Ok, ok, my f*cking fault..



Kein Problem. Die ist zwar auch so schwer wie eine MX Comp. Aber das Ansprechverhalten.....*zucker*.



Principia schrieb:


> nicht ganz schwarz - aber dafür schnelll


----------



## Dr.Dos (11. Oktober 2007)

Principia schrieb:


> nicht ganz schwarz - aber dafür schnell  mittlerweile aber mit etwas leichteren schlappen...


Schwere Gabel?!? Aber gut, das Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (11. Oktober 2007)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Schwere Gabel?!? Aber gut, das Teil!



ja, leider. 1686 ungekürzt, aber die funktion entschädigt etwas.


----------



## damonsta (11. Oktober 2007)

Ist nicht harmonisch aufgebaut. Weder die Gabel noch die Kurbel passen zum sonst schicken Rad. Die Bremse passt auch nicht richtig, zumal es die Marta in schwarz gibt. Was hast du denn für eine dicke Singlespeed Nabe?


----------



## Gorth (11. Oktober 2007)

Mensch, sieht doch jeder dass das ne Sachs ist *duckundweg*


----------



## klogrinder (11. Oktober 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine dicke Singlespeed Nabe?



Boris meinst du das ernst?
Fängt mit R an und hört mit ohloff auf


----------



## damonsta (11. Oktober 2007)

s. unten.


----------



## Re-spekt (11. Oktober 2007)

Ein Hoch auf die "Ironie" - zu guter letzt kann man sich auf sie berufen !


----------



## damonsta (11. Oktober 2007)

Stfu.


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Oktober 2007)

das nennt man dann wohl "nicht kritikresistent".


----------



## damonsta (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich? Immer. Aber ich muss sie mir nicht von jedem gefallen lassen. Und da manche nur kritisieren, bekommen sie auch was zurück.


----------



## michel33kg (11. Oktober 2007)

Clemens schrieb:


> Lass mal lieber mit dem Foto! Schadet nur Deinem offensichtlich wirklich starkem Selbstbewustsein, wenn dann nicht wieder jeder in Beifallstürme ausbricht, sondern anhand der abgebildeten Konfiguration gut gemeinte Ratschläge abgibt.



Leute , Leute .
Hat doch nix mit Beifallstürme zu tun wenn ich ständig darauf hinweisen muss , dass diese Konfig. nur zum ermitteln meiner opt. Vorbaulänge gedient hat.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

                                    Der Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel33kg (11. Oktober 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich? Immer. Aber ich muss sie mir nicht von jedem gefallen lassen. Und da manche nur kritisieren, bekommen sie auch was zurück.



Sauberes Statement!


----------



## fatboy (12. Oktober 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ist nicht harmonisch aufgebaut. Weder die Gabel noch die Kurbel passen zum sonst schicken Rad. Die Bremse passt auch nicht richtig, zumal es die Marta in schwarz gibt. Was hast du denn für eine dicke Singlespeed Nabe?




Du könntest die Formulierung "meiner Meinung nach" ab und zu mal in Deine statements mit einbauen. Dann passt es wieder. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach 

(Falls sich die Ironie nicht nur auf die SSP Nabe bezog, sondern auf alles, dann nehme ich alles zurück....)


----------



## meffister (8. November 2007)

Das *Endorfin* sieht ganz gut aus. Hab den selben schwarzen Schriftzug auf dem speed 2sl, Rahmenfarbe ist bei meinem Endorfin verkehrsschwarz. Mann erkennt die  "E`s" erst auf den zweiten Blick - und das ist gut so!!!!
Die schwarze Marta sieht besser aus-hab den direkten Vergleich.
Werd wohl ein Foto machen müssen........


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. November 2007)

Da war gerade bei Endorfin sind und ich zufällig  ein aktuelles Pic habe:


----------



## Slow (9. November 2007)

Hi,

weißt du, wie viel dein Endorfin als Komplettrad und/oder der Rahmen wiegt?
Und hast du die schwarze Schwinge nachgerüstet?
Ansonsten bis auf die Aufkleber an der Vorderradfelge wunderschön! Da kann sich meins ne Scheibe abschneiden ;-) War aber bestimmt auch nur halb so teuer... ;-)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. November 2007)

Slow schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weißt du, wie viel dein Endorfin als Komplettrad und/oder der Rahmen wiegt?
> Und hast du die schwarze Schwinge nachgerüstet?
> ...


 
Hab den Rahmen einzeln nie gewogen, die letzte offizielle (Komplett-)Messung an einer Kernwaage liegt schon länger zurück. Jetzt dürfte ich so knapp unter 11,5 kg liegen. 
Die Schwinge war schon immer schwarz, hab nur gleich nach dem Kauf die Wippe getauscht (Pics mit der silbernen Wippe gibts im Album)
Mich stören die Mavic-Aufkleber weniger, am HR sind sie links angebracht, deshalb siehts vielleicht etwas unharmonisch aus


----------



## tbird (9. November 2007)

meins. 

nicht besonders, weil bulls. oder gerade deswegen?

einige teile werden dieses jahr noch getauscht. 5200km in einem jahr nagen gewaltig...


----------



## E=MC² (9. November 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> einige teile werden dieses jahr noch getauscht. 5200km in einem jahr nagen gewaltig...



Was denn?


----------



## tbird (9. November 2007)

unter anderem der komplette antrieb (kurbel, schalwerk, umwerfer, ritzelpaket, schalthebel & züge)...das ist ein XT / LX / Deore - Mix der total verschlissen ist....und der wird noch nächsten Monat gegen komplett XTR (ja mir gefällt das halt ) getauscht. 

Laufräder kommen wohl dieses Jahr auch noch neue , die verbauten sind Bleischwer (es kommen wohl Mavic Crosstrail dran).

Und wenn ich dann noch Geld hab kommen auch noch neue Bremsen (irgendwie mag ich die Juicy 7... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (9. November 2007)

fatboy schrieb:


> Du könntest die Formulierung "meiner Meinung nach" ab und zu mal in Deine statements mit einbauen. Dann passt es wieder. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach
> 
> (Falls sich die Ironie nicht nur auf die SSP Nabe bezog, sondern auf alles, dann nehme ich alles zurück....)



Klar ist es immer meine Meinung, wessen denn noch? Meinst du ich hocke hier in einer Jury? (Das jetzt ist Ironie, das mit der Nabe wars auch!)

Hier mal mein schwarzes Ding:


----------



## E=MC² (9. November 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> unter anderem der komplette antrieb (kurbel, schalwerk, umwerfer, ritzelpaket, schalthebel & züge)...das ist ein XT / LX / Deore - Mix der total verschlissen ist....und der wird noch nächsten Monat gegen komplett XTR (ja mir gefällt das halt ) getauscht.
> 
> Laufräder kommen wohl dieses Jahr auch noch neue , die verbauten sind Bleischwer (es kommen wohl Mavic Crosstrail dran).
> 
> Und wenn ich dann noch Geld hab kommen auch noch neue Bremsen (irgendwie mag ich die Juicy 7... )



XTR-Kassette würde ich mir an deiner Stelle nochmal überlegen.
Eine Kassette ist ein Verschleißteil und die XTR ist dafür viel zu teuer 
Nimm lieber ne XT.


----------



## tbird (9. November 2007)

hm auch wieder wahr...gewichtsmÃ¤ssig geben die beiden sich auch nicht wirklich viel. und 110â¬ fÃ¼r eine kassette, da hast du recht, mÃ¼ssen wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## OGNitsche (11. November 2007)

Kritik erwünscht !

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=435768&cat=13496


----------



## Arndtbarnd (11. November 2007)

ähm, hüstel.
Der Lenkwinkel???


----------



## Jaypeare (11. November 2007)

Lass mich raten. Der Rahmen ist schon ein bisserl älter, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OGNitsche (11. November 2007)

Nee der Rahmen ist ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahre alt

Ist der Lenkwinkel eurer Meinung nach nicht mehr fahrbar oder einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## _stalker_ (12. November 2007)

fahrbar ist so einiges - schaut allerdings doch schon sehr flach aus. wichtig ist, dass du vom gefühl her mit klar kommst.

ein schwarzes fahrrad habe ich auch:


----------



## oliversen (12. November 2007)

Wou, stealthfighterâ¦. Affengeil! Die Beschichtung absorbiert Radarstrahlen, nicht wahr? Chuck Norris wuerde sich so ein Bike kaufenâ¦.. ach was, beschlagnahmen wuerde er es sich. Und damit das Boese besiegen und die Welt von Ausserirdischen befreien.

Nein ganz im Ernst. Du zeigst uns das Mountainbiken so einfach sein kann. Sicher, Federgabeln, 3 x 9 speed und hydraulische Scheibenbremsen machen einem das Leben angenehm, aber brauchtâs das? Ich meine mein Opa war, nachdem er aus Russischer Gefangenschaft nach Hause kam, mit nicht viel anderem auf dem Trail. Ok, er hatte nicht so ein Style-Geraet zur Verfuegung, jedoch war es technisch nicht viel weniger. 

Back to the roots, so soll es sein. Vielleicht nicht immer, aber als jedem ernsthaften Biker wuensche ich so ein Zweitbike.

Weiter so!

oliversen


----------



## Mais (12. November 2007)

@oliversen: bla?

@_stalker_ : geiles bike


----------



## damonsta (12. November 2007)

Richtig, geile Kiste!


----------



## GlanDas (12. November 2007)

*meckern*ich frag mich wo die Sattelüberhöhung geblieben ist . . .*meckerff*

heißes Teil
funktioniert sicher bestens.


----------



## damonsta (12. November 2007)

Es steht auch recht ungünstig. Aber viel Überhöhung ist das nicht, das stimmt.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (12. November 2007)

...hoffe das wenige Rot findet hier Gnade 
Gruß Zoid


----------



## GlanDas (12. November 2007)

Very Nice
sogar die Klingel sieht mal Klasse aus!
gibts eine Seitenansicht?


----------



## IGGY (12. November 2007)

Ja! Aber die blaue Klingel nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (12. November 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Very Nice
> sogar die Klingel sieht mal Klasse aus!
> gibts eine Seitenansicht?


Die Klingel ist zwar uncool, aber auf dem Weg zu meinen Lieblingsecken wegen der Spaziergänger leider nötig. Hier mal von der Seite:





Gruß Zoid


----------



## IGGY (12. November 2007)

Ich findes es schön. Ich würde nur ein paar schwarze Barends verbauen!


----------



## damonsta (12. November 2007)

Das Rot schon- aber gabs die Klingel nicht in anderen Farben?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (12. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Rot schon- aber gabs die Klingel nicht in anderen Farben?


...die stammt noch von meinem letzten hellblauen MTB und lag halt rum. Ich mach sie für das nächste Bild wohl besser ab 
Gruß Zoid


----------



## _stalker_ (12. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Es steht auch recht ungünstig. Aber viel Überhöhung ist das nicht, das stimmt.



der vorbau ist schon 17° negativ und kein spacer drunter. ich habe einfach für meine körpergröße verhältnismässig extrem kurze beine - kann ichnun mal nichts dran ändern. mehr überhöhung wäre mir auch lieber.


----------



## jetos15 (13. November 2007)

Müsing X-Lite Offrad 9.45kg frisch nach ner dusche


----------



## GlanDas (13. November 2007)

Aufkleber lässt grüßen


----------



## jetos15 (13. November 2007)

ich find dir felgen so schöner also^^


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2007)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Aufkleber lässt grüßen



Lass dran sieht geil aus....und Bike toll!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (15. November 2007)

@Zoidberg:

schönes Rad. Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?

Grüsse


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (15. November 2007)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> @Zoidberg:
> 
> schönes Rad. Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?


Nix Besonderes: Fun Works Team Zero (ca. 1600g, 7005 Alu), wie ihn zB Actionsports vertreibt. Das silberne Dekor war nur aufgeklebt und daher konnte man es leicht ab machen.
Gruß Zoid


----------



## damonsta (15. November 2007)

Das Rad ist schön II. Das Foto ist geil!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (15. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Rad ist schön II. Das Foto ist geil!


...welches jetzt?
Gruß Zoid


----------



## damonsta (15. November 2007)

Das letzte.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (16. November 2007)

Danke, Zoid  

Der Rahmen ist mMn schon sehr schön, keine drangepatschten Gussets, die Schweissnähte sehen recht sauber aus und der S-bend Hinterbau gefällt mir auch immer. Dummerweise ist es mir bei Actionsports nicht klar, ob das die effektive Oberrohrlänge ist oder die tatsächlich am Rohr gemessene. Wenn es den auch in lang gibt, könnte ich mir glatt vorstellen, auf der Basis etwas zusammenzubauen.

Grüsse
Hirschl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (16. November 2007)

Ist bei meinem Fun Works Team Zero 5 die am Rohr gemessene. In 19" messe ich horizontal Mitte Lenkkopf bis Mitte Sattelstütze 590mm.
Verarbeitung braucht sich absolut nicht zu verstecken...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx 

P.S. sorry - Fehlfarbe


----------



## Der P (16. November 2007)

Dafür dass das die gleichen Rahmen sind, sehen die schon a bissl anders aus...also bei dem weißen ist ja jetzt so ein Gußset am Unterrohr zB. 
Gefallen mir aber auch ganz gut ,und der Preis ist fair. 

@Felixxx (Edger?  ) : Hast du deinen Rahmen in 19" gewogen?

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Felixxx (16. November 2007)

1740g inkl. Schaltauge. Ist allerdings kein Gusset - Unterrohr wurde hydroformed, um eine größere Kontaktfläche zum Steuerrohr herzustellen. Hatte auch bisher keinen Rahmen bei dem das Sattelrohr so perfekt ausgerieben und das Tretlagergewinde so sauber nachgeschnitten wurde...
... richtig fettes Lob an actionsports  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (16. November 2007)

Der P schrieb:


> Dafür dass das die gleichen Rahmen sind, sehen die schon a bissl anders aus...also bei dem weißen ist ja jetzt so ein Gußset am Unterrohr zB.
> Gefallen mir aber auch ganz gut ,und der Preis ist fair.
> 
> @Felixxx (Edger?  ) : Hast du deinen Rahmen in 19" gewogen?
> ...


..meiner ist ein Team Zero Two!
Gruß Zoid


----------



## Unrest (20. November 2007)

Wo wir grade bei Fun Works Rahmen sind..
Hier die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meiner Rennfeile:
Da ich übern Winter nur auf der Rolle bin, mangelts am Outdoor-Hintergrund und Stollenreifen, dafür ist da aber ein zweiter Tacho und ein Tacx-Spanner am HR, also nicht wundern.. 













So, wies auf den Fotos dasteht, wiegt es 11,7kg. (Auf ner Personenwaage, festgehalten, also eher ungenau.. Muss es mal in die Firma mitnehmen..)
Kommt Zeit, kommt Geld. Kommt Geld, kommt Menja und neuer LRS.

Gruß
Unrest


----------



## FietVujagig (22. November 2007)

Hier mein gestern fertiggestelltes Quantec Superlight in 15" für meine bessere Hälfte. Komplett gecleant (fast) im günstigen Aufbau und zu großen Teilen aus der Restekiste. Spacer-Turm wird noch gefällt, nachdem die endgültige Position gefunden ist.
Nach dem ganzen Rumgesäge (Gabelschaft, Lenker, Stütze) dürfte ich wohl die angepeilten sub 11kg erreichen. Liegt zur Zeit bei 11,1kg.


----------



## CrashOversteel (22. November 2007)

Gabel noch mattschwarz lackieren und die Logos auf der Stütze runter. Dann ist es komplett schwarz.


----------



## toschi (23. November 2007)

Auch für den schlanken Geldbeutel gibt es schöne Bikes 


Gruss toschi


----------



## Redkap (23. November 2007)

nur noch gabel kürzen


----------



## FietVujagig (23. November 2007)

Danke Leute,

die Idee mit der matt lackierten Gabel ist eine Überlegung wert. Die Logos von smica (Sattelstütze und Vorbau) sowie Syntace (Lenker) sind leider gelasert. Da wird es schwer zu cleanen.
Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einer 170mm Hone Kurbel inkl. Blätter. Falls wer eine Idee hat... bitte melde dich  .
Ansonsten wird es wohl eine 08er Deore Kurbel mit Alu Blättern und Schrauben werden, die kommt vom Gewicht und Preis ungefähr gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (23. November 2007)

Die Hone gibt es doch bei H&S für 79,- oder so, das ist doch schon recht günstig.


----------



## FietVujagig (23. November 2007)

Das stimmt, die gibt es dort und das auch günstig aber eben nicht mit 170mm Armlänge.


----------



## CrashOversteel (24. November 2007)

Wenn du auf die integrierte Geschichte verzichten kannst, dann ist die 08Deore eine sehr gute Alternative. Hat mittlerweile auch Hollowtech (457,5g) in 170mm.
Dazu noch ein Token 4-Kant Innenlager fÃ¼r 20â¬ (210g).
Alu KB-Schrauben (7,5g) und AluKurbelschrauben 14g
22, 32 TA Specialites KetteblÃ¤tter aus Alu (17g+30g) und das originale 44er (80g)
Insgesamt ca. 816g und bleibt zusammen unter 100â¬. MMn eine sehr gute Alternative zur Hone.


----------



## FietVujagig (25. November 2007)

Ja, die Idee mit dem Token Innenlager und Alu-Blättern sowie -Schrauben ist mir auch schon gekommen.
Zwar stand auf den jetzigen Kurbelarmen ebenfalls Hollowtech, die genaue Bezeichnung lautet allerdings FC-M460. Eine Waage zum genauen Messen besitze ich leider nicht. Außerdem brauch die FC-M460 Kurbel mindestens 115mm Achslänge und selbst das ist schon sehr knapp.
Aber danke für dein Bemühen, ich werde wohl den bequemen Weg gehen. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## basto (28. November 2007)

Ist auch ein bischen schwarz dran:


----------



## MPK (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollte auch nochmal  









War zwar bei den CUBE-Bikes schon drin, aber naja.......


----------



## Sascha1000 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hier ist mal mein neuer schwarzer  Liebling


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. Dezember 2007)

durch die neue Sattelstütze habe ich jetzt doch etwas mehr rot am Rad als ich wollte,
was meint ihr, soll ich wenn ich die Noir mit den TA Kettenblättern montiere rote oder schwarze Schrauben nehmen, 
außer einem neuem Lenker und vielleicht einer weißen MD wollte ich nichts mehr machen


----------



## crossmäxer (3. Dezember 2007)

die Noir mit TA blättern und roten schrauben sieht einfach hammer aus!
siehe an Iggy´s ehemaligem s-works im spezithread oder im müsingthread am müsing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (3. Dezember 2007)

ich finde, hier passen die roten Schrauben nicht. Eloxalrot ist eben anders, als das lackierte rot, das du hast. Wenn rote Schrauben, dann am ganzen Rad.
Was ist MD?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem, wenn auch etwas dreckig. Den roten Flaschenhalter brauch ich im Moment für den Akku. Sonst ist nochn Monocage dran.




Es kommen noch:
-eine schwarze Eloxierung für die Schalthebel,deren Lenkerklemmung und den MC-Knopf
-Rock Shox Aufkleber für die Gabel im Rahmenbeschriftungsgelb
-schwarzes Schaltwerk
-U-Turnknopf aus Alu
-XT-Pedale
etwas später:
-Syntace F119/Thomson 4x + Syntace Duraflite Carbon 620mm
-ordentliche Laufräder
-Thomson Elite/Masterpiece
-evtl. Windcutter


----------



## Gorth (3. Dezember 2007)

@DülmenerMTBer: Würde ich mir ein Specialized HT aufbauen, es würde wahrscheinlich so aussehen wie deins! Sieht in meinen Augen sehr schön aus!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Dezember 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> ich finde, hier passen die roten Schrauben nicht. Eloxalrot ist eben anders, als das lackierte rot, das du hast. Wenn rote Schrauben, dann am ganzen Rad.
> Was ist MD?



MD = Magura Durin


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Dezember 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> @DülmenerMTBer: Würde ich mir ein Specialized HT aufbauen, es würde wahrscheinlich so aussehen wie deins! Sieht in meinen Augen sehr schön aus!




in echt und geputzt siehts noch besser aus, und es fährt sich super


----------



## IGGY (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke das das paßt mit den Schrauben. Habe ich ja selber auf dem Rahmen auch gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Dezember 2007)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> die Noir mit TA blättern und roten schrauben sieht einfach hammer aus!
> siehe an Iggy´s ehemaligem s-works im spezithread oder im müsingthread am müsing...


 Wo seht ihr ne Noir mit Ta Blättern und Roten Schrauben.
BEi Iggy ist ne Stylo verbaut.


----------



## IGGY (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja  aber die roten Schrauben paßen wie ich finde! Sieht auf der Noir bestimmt auch gut aus!


----------



## Lion82 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal meiner:  
















Ausgestattet mit XT 2008 Kurbel und Umwerfer ,Sram X0, Reba Team, Avid Juicy Carbon, DT Swiss Laufrädern mit Nobbys, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze mit SLR XP, Yeti Schraubgriffen mit goldenen Connectors, haufenweise Goldschrauben und goldenen Hope Schnellspannern... 

Bremsscheiben brauch ich hier im Mittelgebirge auf alle Fälle, weil ich auch mal (meist im Winter) auf der Strasse fahr und 12% Gefälle, über einen km, kein Fremdwort ist...


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Dezember 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ja  aber die roten Schrauben paßen wie ich finde! Sieht auf der Noir bestimmt auch gut aus!



Mit Sicherheit 

@Lion wasn das fürn Rahmen? Wieso Scott Aufkleber?


----------



## Lion82 (4. Dezember 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit
> 
> @Lion wasn das fürn Rahmen? Wieso Scott Aufkleber?



Ein Kinesis Superlight (naja 1630 Gramm  ).

Die extra in schwarz gehaltenen Aufkleber waren ein Gag meinerseits, da ich ein CR1 mein Eigen nenne und ich ihm einen MTB Bruder schenken wollte. Da es aber keine einzelnen Scottrahmen gibt, die bezahlbar und leicht sind, hab ich mir eben diesen Spass geleistet!


----------



## Slow (4. Dezember 2007)

Hej,

hier mein neues Rad mit neuem Rahmen. Ein Nox Eclipse SLT in 19".
















Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2007)

Der Nox-Rahmen ist ja mal der Hammer=>Will haben!
Wie breit ist der Advantage? Rollwiderstand?


----------



## Slow (4. Dezember 2007)

Abend,

jap, der Rahmen ist toll. Sieht wirklich super edel aus und wiegt auch die angegeben 1380 g in 19". Ob sich das mit dem nicht so tollen Lack bemerkbar macht, wird sich zeigen.

Der Advantage ist bei der breitesten Stelle, auf meiner Felge, 5,3cm breit. Durchgehend ist er 5,2cm breit. Er hat allerdings auch ein relative großes Luftvolumen. Also er baut z.B. höher (ca. 0,5 cm mehr im Radius), als der Ignitor vorne. Der Rollwiderstand ist für einen XC-Reifen allerdings hoch. Ich hatte den mir mal zum Ausprobieren gekauft und wird, wenn er runtergefahren ist, gegen einen anderen Reifen eingetauscht mit weniger Widerstand und geringerem Gewicht ausgetauscht. 
Aber der Grip beim Anfahren, sowie Bremsen und Seitenhalt in den Kurven, ist echt top. Selbst "meine" 2,1 er Version geht schon fast eher in Richtung AllMountain. Die Mischung ist relativ hart, was der Abnutzung allerdings zu gute kommt. Ich bin selten einen Reifen gefahren, der so wenig Verschleiß hatte. Auch die Pannensicherheit ist wirklich top! Ich habe die Reifen seit einem knappen Jahr und noch keinen einzigen Platten. Obwohl ich einmal ausversehen durch ein Scherbenfeld gefahren bin. Auch mit Durchschlägen/Snakebites hatte ich früher oft zu kämpfen, mit dem Reifen, gar nicht.

PS: Danke für die Bewertung im Fotoalbum! Klar ist der Rest Standard, aber mehr kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten. Aber ich denke der Rahmen und die Gabel bildet ne gute Grundlage um aufzurüsten. ;-)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die ausführliche Info. Das Radl is wirklich klasse.


----------



## tbird (5. Dezember 2007)

so...mit der neuen schaltung darf das auch wieder hier rein 







jetzt noch neue laufräder und neue bremsen und ich bin annähernd zufrieden *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi. Wie setz ich mein schwarzen XC-Liebling hier rein?


----------



## jetos15 (7. Dezember 2007)

1. bild in dein photoalbum.
2. rechtsklick auf das photo und dann eigenschaften dann den quelltext rauskopieren und bei bild einfügen einsetzen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (7. Dezember 2007)

Nebenan gibt es eine Videoanleitung:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=34050
Gruß Zoid


----------



## tbird (7. Dezember 2007)

keine kommentare zu meinem?


----------



## Northern lite (7. Dezember 2007)

nicht wirklich   

ein Bulls zieht hier halz nichts vom Tisch


----------



## MPK (7. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn hier jedes Bike, wo es keinen Kommentar zu gibt "nicht so berauschend" sein soll, dann bin ich schon etwas deprimiert , da meines ne Seite vorher drin steht. (Und auch ohne Kommentar)


----------



## Northern lite (7. Dezember 2007)

so war das nicht gemeint....

sicher ein solides Bike... aber Bulls hat nun mal keinen wirklich klangvollen Namen, so dass man sich "genötigt" fühlt Komentare abzugeben...


----------



## tbird (7. Dezember 2007)

ich gebe zu dass bulls in der biker-szene keinen guten namen hat. das ist aber eindeutig nicht zu recht. 

ich bin für konstruktive kritik immer offen!


----------



## MPK (7. Dezember 2007)

schon o.k.. Ich denke das jeder der hier sein Bike reinstellt eine Reaktion auf dieses erwartet.( Da bin ich sicherlich auch nicht ausgeschlossen) 

Aber auf der anderen Seite lieber keine Bemerkung als irgendeine dusselige. ((Denn die Leute die ihre Bike´s hier reinstellen machen das ja weil sie schon ein wenig stolz auf ihre zweirädigen Gefährte sind.))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (7. Dezember 2007)

****. Seit fast zweieinhalb Stunden poliere ich nun mein Radl für diesen Thread und jetzt fällt mir ein dass ich meine Kamera bis Montag verliehen hab


----------



## Casey Riback (7. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist das ****-wort???


----------



## Casey Riback (7. Dezember 2007)

So ein **** aber auch


----------



## MPK (7. Dezember 2007)

--...nur mal so am Rande:

Ich sehe Du bist ein Weizenbierfreund - Ich habe grade mein zweites Erdinger Weißbier aus


----------



## Casey Riback (7. Dezember 2007)

Weizenbier komm her zu mir


----------



## MPK (7. Dezember 2007)

von Land Brandenburg muß mein Hefeweizen wohin? Habe noch 4 Franziskaner im Kasten. (Waren dann doch 4 Schöffehofer - sorry)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (8. Dezember 2007)

Weizen - wie eckelig ! tut mir leid für euch - vor mir steht gutes Düsseldorfer Altbier - Hausbrauerei  Schuhmacher!


----------



## schuberth1 (8. Dezember 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> keine kommentare zu meinem?



Geile Gardine.


----------



## tbird (8. Dezember 2007)

jaja ich weiss 

die hat meine frau rausgesucht *gg*


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (9. Dezember 2007)

die hat meine frau rausgesucht *gg*[/QUOTE]


das macht mir etwas angst, meine Kunden die solche Gardinen raussuchen sind alle über 60,


----------



## tbird (9. Dezember 2007)

hm ... war halt billig


----------



## Redkap (9. Dezember 2007)

mal so am rande an alle preißn hier...

es heißt immer noch weißbier!
und hört auf die erdinger pisse zu saufen...des hält man ja ned im kopf aus!

zu dem bulls:

solides teil. nicht mehr nicht weniger.

aber was sucht es in dem fred? was is daran xc?
zuviel federweg und n rizer?


greetz


----------



## tbird (9. Dezember 2007)

xc kann man auch mit 130mm an der front fahren 

zumal das dingens ja absenkbar ist auf 100mm ...

und rizer? weils mir halt gefällt. 

solide? ja, leider ... noch zu sehr solide ...


----------



## Northern lite (9. Dezember 2007)

gegen solide ist ja auch nichts auszusetzen...

ich bau mir ja auch grade ein solides schwarzes Hardtail auf... auch mit nem Rahmen der vermutlich hier nicht viele Lobeshymnen ernten wird....

wenn es ferzig ist werde ich es dann auch hier einstellen....


----------



## Re-spekt (9. Dezember 2007)

jedes geländetaugliche schwarze Rad gehört hier rein !
wir wollen doch was sehen.
ich find das Bulls nicht schlecht - und wenn er den Federweg doch so liebt.

ach der gekröpfte Lenker - ist doch ok, 
muß ja nicht jeder auf dem Rad liegen !

ist denn Erdinger nicht so gut ? kenn das, in Alkoholfrei vom Nürburgring (Rad am Ring 24h) das hat gut geschmeckt !(war übrigens für alle mit Startnummer frei)
Bestellen würd ich sowas nie - ist aber verständlich wenn man aus dem Rheinland kommt!


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Dezember 2007)

Erdinger und dann auch noch Alkoholfrei? Wenn dir das schmeckt kaufst du mir bestimmt auch mein Spülwasser ab... Schlimmer als das ist nur noch Schöfferhofer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (9. Dezember 2007)

So so, welches Weißbier ist denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## Redkap (9. Dezember 2007)

allerdings... 

erdinger alk-frei is reine vergewaltigung an der bier kultur...
wenn dir das trinkt kannste dir deine halbe das nächste ma wirklich gleich ausm dixi schöpfen! prost! 
aber  nem rheinländer kann mans auch net verübeln keine ahnung von vernünftigem weißbier zu haben 


greetz

edit:

empfehlenwert sin meiner meinung nach das weiße von augustiner, hop und vieleicht noch franziskaner. ich schwör auf gutes aus einer der 2 städtischen brauereien.


----------



## Re-spekt (9. Dezember 2007)

geht doch nur in Alk frei - was glaubst du was da Nachts auf der Rennstrecke passiert wenn die Fahrer angetrunken sind !

Topspeed 100 km/h  - da willste kein Alk ! und wasser / cola / säfte u.s.w. sind dir in 24h schnell über !!!
P.S.
und wie gesagt richtiges Bier gibts nicht ohne Alk - und unter der vorraussetzung war das erdinger lecker


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Dezember 2007)

MPK schrieb:


> So so, welches Weißbier ist denn zu empfehlen?



Kuchlbauer Alte Liebe  
Oder auch Weismainer (Püls Bräu) 

Beide leider nicht allzu weit verbreitet. 
Das war jetzt aber genug offtopic


----------



## MPK (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Tip´s. Werde die mal probieren.

Nun wird´s aber wieder Zeit das hier jemand sein schwarzen Drahtesel präsentiert.


----------



## Northern lite (9. Dezember 2007)

sobald meins komplet fertig ist werde ich es natürlich einstellen.

Habe heute die erste Proberunde gedreht...GEIL!!!!

Ich warte jetzt aufden passenden schwarzen Vorbau und die Bremse die entgültig dran soll. Momentanist es halt nur ne zwischenstufe um die richtigen maße für die letzten Teile zu ermitteln.


----------



## chris29 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal meins...... 






Ca 9,8 Kg, mit RR

PS: Der Sattel ist waagerecht montiert, sieht auf dem Bild nicht so aus.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir trotz meiner schlechten Stevenserfahrungen.
Übrigens: Pass auf, dass dein radl nicht abgeschleppt wird.


----------



## Racer09 (10. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt, einzigst die Schlauchreste auf der Kettenstrebe sehen zum :kotz: aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (10. Dezember 2007)

Sieht ******** aus, ist aber kostenlos und funktioniert.
Entweder ordentlich wickeln, oder nen Neoprending kaufen - damits ordentlich ausschaut. 
Sonst siehts durchaus gut aus.


----------



## Sascha1000 (10. Dezember 2007)

wow sehr geil gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## chris29 (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Schlauch ist schon seit Monaten entfernt, hatte aber leider kein aktuelleres , schöneres Bild, wie auch bei dem sch**** Wetter.


----------



## nordharzer (13. Dezember 2007)

schwarz, hoch, neu


----------



## Hellspawn (13. Dezember 2007)

wow. Wie groß muss man sein, um sowas fahren zu können?


----------



## Casey Riback (13. Dezember 2007)

Du musst den SAG der Sattelstütze ja noch abziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich tippe mal so auf 1,95-2m.
Finde es aber irgendwie net schön.
Die (eigentlich etwas dickere) TORA sieht in dem Rahmen aus, wie ne SID.
Die Züge, spez. den vom Poplockhebel, kürzen.
Den Lenker tiefer setzen - testweise die Spacer übern Vorbau - und schaun, ob du damit klar kommst; dann ggf. den Schaft ablängen.
Wenn das nicht mehr geht, den Vorbau evt. umdrehen. 
Sind alles in meinen Augen kleine Mäkel, aber wenns dir so gefällt ists gut so. 
Wie gesagt: Dein Körper - speziell Rücken - muss das abkönnen..!

Gruß
Unrest


----------



## nordharzer (14. Dezember 2007)

Bin genau 2mtr. Lenker und Vorbau haben wir extra so angebaut, mir passts von der Geometrie so am besten. Sattelstütze ist eine Maverick Speedball!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2007)

Wie funzt die denn so?


----------



## nordharzer (14. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du genau hinschaust, kannst du unter dem Sattel den kleinen Hebel sehen, den man einfach hochzieht und sich dann wie bei einem Bürostuhl absenkt. Andersherum klappts auch wie beim eben beschriebenen, Hebel ziehen, entlasten und oben biste. Bringt 8 cm, bei meiner Größe bei Bergabtrails ne tolle Erfindung, Schwerpunkt ist tiefer, das Bike fährt sich deutlich stabiler!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2007)

WIE sie funzt war schon klar, nur ob sie auch dauergaht tut was sie soll, wollte ich wissen.


----------



## nordharzer (14. Dezember 2007)

Fahr sie jetzt ein Jahr, vorher an meinem Scott, bis jetzt funktionierts noch einwandfrei, wie lange noch, dazu kann ich nix sagen, bei dem Preis, den das Teil gekostet hat, sollte man aber auch etwas Lebensdauer erwarten.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Dezember 2007)

.........nicht mein Liebling, eine wiedergewonnene alte  Liebe zum HT  meiner Frau, habs mit alten (nos) LX Teilen bestückt, es werden noch kultige silbrige  Kurbeln und kürzerer Vorbau im 08 folgen... ist ihr drittbike für Windhundetaugliche Ausfahrten  ......darum auch die klobigen Pedalen, mit unseren Hunden muss man auch gut zu Fuss sein.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2007)

Der Rahmen hat was. Der Rest gefällt mir garnicht.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (19. Dezember 2007)

ein alter wiessmann oder? welches baujahr hat der? oder ist nur der aufkleber-jahrgang wichtig?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Dezember 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> ein alter wiessmann oder? welches baujahr hat der? oder ist nur der aufkleber-jahrgang wichtig?


 ja eines der ersten  von florian
 jahrgang 93


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich schrieb ja letztens, dass ich mein neues Hardtail hier einstellen werde, wenn es fertig ist. Es ist das erste Bike das ich KOMPLETT selbst zusammengeschraubt habe. Es sind so einige Teile neu, anere sind vom alten Hardtail.

Es nimmt langsam gestalt an. Einige Dinge werden in nächster Zeit noch geändert. Die silberenen Barends werden gegen identische in schwarz getauscht; die Kurbel wird gegen eine komplett schwarze ersetzt (damit lasse ich mir aber noch etwas Zeit bis die Blätter verschlissen sind) evtl. tausche ich das XT-Schaltwerk noch gegen ein aktuelles XT oder XTR. Die Pedale sind auch nicht mehr wirklich das wahre, ich denke da kommen die 540er vom Fully dran und dieses bekommt XTR-Pedale (würde 65g an diesem einsparen).

Wenn ich dann wieder etwas flüssiger bin kommt auch ne andere Gabel, da denke ich an Manitou R7, Magura Menja oder Rock Shox Reba Team. Die MX Comp ist mit 2010g doch etwas übergewichtig.

Ziel ist es dar Rad auf 10,5 kg (fahrbereit) zu bekommen. Jetzt wiedt es zeimlich exakt 11,2 kg.

So nun ist kritik gern gesehen.



















Natürlich verschwindet der Spacerturm über dem Vorbau noch. Ich will aber erst die richtige Lenkerposition ermitteln. Ich habe extra silberne Spacer genommen, da mich grade dort das Silber extrem stört


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## IGGY (19. Dezember 2007)

Was soll denn der Hebel am Barend?


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (19. Dezember 2007)

was isn das für ne bremse, sieht nach julie aus aba der hebel ???


----------



## Northern lite (19. Dezember 2007)

der Hebel am Barend sind XTR-Remote-Shifter... man kann dadurch im Wiegetritt von den Barends aus schalten... hab ich am Fully auch und möchte da nicht mehr drauf verzichtren (besonders weil man diese sehr sehr selten sieht)

Die Bremse ist die Magura Louise 2008 (allerdings keine die für den Aftermarket bestimmt ist, deswegen ohne BAT)


----------



## Sahnie (19. Dezember 2007)

11,2 Kilogramm finde ich aber sehr optimistisch. Sind ja fast nur schwere Teile dran.


----------



## Northern lite (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab grad nochmal geschaut...sind doch fast 11,3 kg....

aber wieso fast nur schwere Teile?

Jedes Teil ist von mir gewogen worden..... siehe Teileliste

Natürlich ist da sicher noch so einiges möglich.... Die Umbauaktion sollte halt recht kostengünstig sein, da es sich bei dem Hardtail eh um das Zweitrad handelt.

Aber Potenzial ist definitiv noch reichlich vorhanden (insb. die Gabel)


----------



## toschi (20. Dezember 2007)

@Northern lite
Gratuliere zum ersten Selbstaufbau, die Shifter sind ja hier im Forum sehr umstritten aber auch selten, will ich mich auch weiter nicht zu äußern.
Eine R7 würde ich glaub ich an Deiner Stelle nicht nehmen, gehörst ja wie ich auch nicht gerade zu den Leichtgewichten, ich glaub mit der Menja oder Reba bist Du besser beraten.
Mit Deinen angekündigten Veränderungen gefällt mir das Bike gut, da muss noch nicht mal die Gabel getauscht werden.  
Beim letzten mal bist Du ja aufgrund der Verletzung schnell wieder weg gewesen, wird man Dich mit dem Bike beim TCR am Montag sehen?


----------



## Northern lite (20. Dezember 2007)

die Schulter ist wieder auskuriert.

Ich hab mir vorgenommen am Montag in Schierke an den Start zu gehen. Allerdings dann vermutlich mit Spikes (zumindest werde ich nen LRS mit Spikes mitnehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (20. Dezember 2007)

Mit ner R7 (am besten eine 06er Super oder Platinum, die mit den schwarzen Standrohren, würde perfekt passen), einer leichteren Kurbel (neue XT?) und ein bisschen Feinarbeit dürftest du schon fast an die 10,5 Kilo rankommen - falls die 11,3 Kilo stimmen, was ich arg bezweifle. Ich hab mir den gleichen Rahmen (in rot) aufgebaut, mit leichterer Gabel (Duke SL 1840g), leichterer Kurbel (Aerozine Integral, noch mit schweren LX-Blättern, deshalb ziemlich genau bei 800g inkl. Lager) und vor allem leichterer Bremse (Avid SD7), ansonsten bis auf Sattel (Flite) und Sattelspanner (Hope) auf den ersten Blick keine schwereren Teile als bei dir. Hatte eigentlich zumindest auf ne 10 vor dem Komma gehofft, aber meine Waage sagt ebenfalls 11,3 Kilo  . Deshalb würde ich bei dir eher auf 11,7 bis 12 Kilo tippen. Hast du das Komplettrad schon mal gewogen?

Sonst ein prima Teil. Der Rahmen ist schön einfach und schlicht, gefällt mir.


----------



## Northern lite (20. Dezember 2007)

leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, das komplette Rad zu wiegen (mir fehlt auch die entsprechende Hardware)

Da es jetzt mit Spikes ausgerüstet ist lass ich das auch lieber, da die Dinger echt bleischwer sind....


----------



## GlanDas (20. Dezember 2007)

Northern lite schrieb:


> leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, das komplette Rad zu wiegen (mir fehlt auch die entsprechende Hardware)
> 
> Da es jetzt mit Spikes ausgerüstet ist lass ich das auch lieber, da die Dinger echt bleischwer sind....



Personwaage:
1)Einmal ohne Bike drauf
2)Einmal mit Bike auf der Schulter drauf

1) - 2) = Gewicht Bike


----------



## tbird (20. Dezember 2007)

so wie du das beschrieben hast, hab ich aber nen negatives gewicht 

besser ist: 

2) - 1) = gewicht Bike


----------



## Northern lite (20. Dezember 2007)

schon klar.... nur das die Präzision dieser Methode sehr zu wünschen übrig läßt...

Ich übertreib jetzt mal, wir ermitteln das Gewicht eines Kapitäns einmal indem wir ein Kreuzfahrtschiff mit Kapitän und einmal ohne wägen.....

da warte ich doch lieber, dass ich das Bike mal an ne Kern-Waage hängen kann...


----------



## dvt (21. Dezember 2007)

So, meins. Gerade fertig geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (21. Dezember 2007)

sehr nett....

ist das ein SLR Fire???


----------



## dvt (21. Dezember 2007)

Danke!

Das ist die "Herbstlaub"-Edition des SLR. Ist mal was anderes. Ich hatte auch mal einen in "Schlangenleder"-Optik, der hätte bestimmt besser mit der Gabel harmoniert, aber leider ist der bei einem Sturz geschrottet worden...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenns noch ein Hardtail wäre, gäbs ein Super.
Von mir gibts auch bald neue Bilder, aber Hartje liefert erst wieder ab dem 5.1.08 und ich muss deshalb noch ein bisschen auf meine Teile warten.


----------



## tbird (21. Dezember 2007)

SEHR lecker!

gewicht?


----------



## dvt (21. Dezember 2007)

So wie es da steht 11,05kg, inkl. Klingel und Tacho.   Mal schauen, ob ich es diesen Winter unter 11kg bringe, oder nicht. Lenker, Vorbau und Flaschenhalter haben da noch Potential.


----------



## heka (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, dies ist mein XTC Hybrid. Habe den Rahmen im Frühjahr ersteigert (ist glaube ich von 2004) und das Bike aus Gebrauchtteilen aufgebaut. Fährt super und hat komplett 550 Ocken gekostet.


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Dezember 2007)

eine wunderschöne Idee   -  das Foto ! Toll ! 

das Rad gefällt auch - aber das Gelbe - machen es kaputt !

klar, laß es dran (außer den Sattel) und in 2 Jahren ist gelb wieder in !!!


----------



## heka (21. Dezember 2007)

@ Re-spekt: Danke für die Blumen! Mit dem Gelb hast du natürlich recht, aber Giant hat die gelben Streifen lackiert. So einfach ist das nicht wegzukriegen. Ich sehe es mittlerweile als historisches Dokument.


----------



## MPK (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das Bike nicht übel. Nur den Sattel hätte ich in Schwarz genommen. (Der in Gelb ist zuviel des Guten)


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds schön. Und der Sattel stört jetzt nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvt (22. Dezember 2007)

@heka: Sieht nicht schlecht aus! Und das Gelb finde ich nicht sooo schlimm. Da der Sattel und die Mavic-Aufkleber auch gelb sind harmoniert es wieder. Nur der Vorbau finde ich zu steil, eventl. drehen? Spacer sind ja auch noch genug da, für den Höhenausgleich, wenn es darauf ankommt.


----------



## heka (22. Dezember 2007)

Den Sattel finde ich gut, leider verliert er langsam seine Farbe und wird Grau.
Der Vorbau ist wirklich sehr steil. Vielleicht sollte ich einen flacheren aber kürzeren versuchen.


----------



## IhJochen (23. Dezember 2007)

Mein schwarzer Liebling,

wurde gestern erst die neue Fox und die WCS Sattelstütze eingebaut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Dezember 2007)

Geil Einfach perfekt abgestimmt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Dezember 2007)

Schööön! Könntest du noch mehr Fotos machen? Von der Seite, von schräg hinten usw.?


----------



## IhJochen (23. Dezember 2007)

Jop, morgen geh ich s erste mal auf Tour, da gibts hoffentlihc schöne Sonnenbilder, stell sie moin dann rein!


----------



## S-Racer (25. Dezember 2007)

Mensch IhJochen sehr geiles Bike, das Simplon.

Kompliment.





wie hast du das mit dem Rasen gemacht??
Puderzucker oder eingesprüht mit was??

M.


----------



## Jonez (25. Dezember 2007)

S-Racer schrieb:


> wie hast du das mit dem Rasen gemacht??
> Puderzucker oder eingesprüht mit was??
> 
> M.



Das nennt man Frost. Gibt es im Winter ab und zu.


----------



## IhJochen (25. Dezember 2007)

Joa da wars n bissl arg gefroren bei uns hier "unten" auf 200 hm! Gestern kam die erste richtige Tour, Bilder werd ih heut Abend evlt noch einstellen! Vielen dank für die Komplimente  Freut mich dass es euch gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IhJochen (25. Dezember 2007)

So wie versprochen gibts jetzt nochmal drei Bilder, hoffe sie gefallen euch!

P.S.: Auf 1000hm oben war wunderschönes Wetter bei 6°+!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2007)

Einfach schön.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Dezember 2007)

Danke! Klasse Bilder! Besonders gut gefällt mir der Übergang Oberrohr-Monostay. Einfach schön...

Samy

PS: Gibt es Ventilkappen in dem Rot deiner Schnellspanner?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2007)

War mal so frei zu gucken. Bei Hope habe ich nix gefunden.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (25. Dezember 2007)

shaman racing hat welche, die man einfach über die original rot schrauben soll. habe ich zumindest bei bike-mailorder gesehn. 

gruß arnd


----------



## IhJochen (26. Dezember 2007)

Hm, wär mal ne lustige Idee noch so als kleiner I-Tupfen! Vielleicht kommt mal noch n weißer SLR Sattel drauf, aber das steht bis jetzt noch in den Sternen! Wenn jemand den Link zu den roten Ventilkappen findet, wär sehr nett wenn mir den jemand per PM schicken könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (26. Dezember 2007)

Leute - wo sind eure 2 rädrigen Weihnachtsgeschenke ?


----------



## Aison (26. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Leute - wo sind eure 2 rädrigen Weihnachtsgeschenke ?



Die sind noch nicht ausgeliefert   BMC Carbon RR und Fully


----------



## mucho (28. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Nox Eclipse SLT


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Dezember 2007)

an Aison : 
ne das glaub ich nicht ? zeig Fotos wenn sie kommen ! würd mich für dich freuen ! (bisschen Neid ist schon dabei )


----------



## S-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> Hier mein Nox Eclipse SLT



mucho: sehr schöner Rahmen, sieht edel aus!
schade, dass der NiPack Halter die Linie stört.

M.


----------



## Ulrich S. (30. Dezember 2007)

Das Nox gefällt mir,hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema.


----------



## schuberth1 (30. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Leute - wo sind eure 2 rädrigen Weihnachtsgeschenke ?


Na da.


----------



## mucho (30. Dezember 2007)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Na da.



FARBENBLIND????


----------



## schuberth1 (30. Dezember 2007)

mucho schrieb:


> FARBENBLIND????



Ne, 2 rädriges Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (31. Dezember 2007)

@ ulrich S.
wusste gar nich das Red Bull so geile Rahmen hat ... nur die alten parts wie Schaltwerk und kurbel sehen irgendwie seltsam aus an dem modernen carbonrahmen
ansonsten top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no-pogo11 (31. Dezember 2007)

Wie Bearbeite ich das Bild so das ich es Euch zeigen kann?


----------



## Re-spekt (31. Dezember 2007)

in dein eigenes fotoalbum hochladen - und den link(adresse) des fotos hier in den text kopieren !


----------



## dvt (31. Dezember 2007)

Finde auch, das die Kurbel und der Vorbau (überhaupt das Silberfarbene) nicht so richtig zum RedBull-Carbonrahmen passen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Dezember 2007)

@Ulrich S.: Endlich mal ein Red Bull, die Teile sieht man hier viel zu selten, wie ich finde. Ein dünnerer sattel würde dem Xeon stehen.

Samy


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Januar 2008)

So, erstes schwarze Bike für 2008


----------



## damonsta (3. Januar 2008)

Rahmen sieht aus als sei er eine Nummer zu gross. Kurbel und Bremshebel passen optisch gar nicht. Sonst... irgendwie nicht homogen aufgebaut.


----------



## fatboy (3. Januar 2008)

Große bikes haben´s immer schwerer, gut auszusehen.

Allerdings würde ich persönlich nicht unbedingt das Rot der Naben ausgerechnet in der Sattelstütze aufnehmen, das sieht imho absolut panne aus.
Ansonsten sicher funktionell, dass das bike gut ist, steht ja fest.


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Januar 2008)

Die Größe des Rahmens muss nun mal so sein. Ich mit meinen 1,90 m brauche die  21 Zoll. Über eine schwarze Sattelstütze und nur die rote Klemme hab ich auch schon mal nachgedacht. Vielleicht doch die Syntace P6 passend zum Lenker. Die Kurbel ist noch die original Kurbel, diese wird im Frühjahr gegen ne neue ausgetauscht. 
Vielen Dank für die Kritik. Hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht. 
Und mir wieder neue Gründe geliefert weiter an dem Bike rum zu schrauben.
Was besseres gibt`s ja sowieso nicht. Macht mindestens genau soviel Spaß, wie das Biken selbst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Januar 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Macht mindestens genau soviel Spaß, wie das Biken selbst.



Wie wahr, wie wahr. Besonders bei dem Wetter. Aber der Geldbeutel klagt drüber. Von mir gibts auch bald neue Bilder. Morgen kommen neuer Vorbau und Lenker und neue Sattelstütze. Nächste Woche Schaltwerk und Umwerfer und hoffentlich die Lieferung von MCG mit den Time Pedalen.

Zum Bike:
schwarze Sattelstütze sähe gut aus. Und die Bremshebel schwarz zu lackieren wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (4. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Zum Bike:
> schwarze Sattelstütze sähe gut aus. *Und die Bremshebel schwarz zu lackieren wäre auch nicht verkehrt*.



 Was soll da denn noch mit der Kurbel harmonieren???




* Verkaufe TACX FLOW+SKYLINER:
*http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270199973878&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Imo stört es das Gesamtbild nicht so sehr, wenn die Kurbel raussticht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Bitte einmal Kunstberatung! Ich stehe kurz vor dem Abschluss des Biketunings und möchte wissen welche Nabenfarbe ich verbauen soll. Ich hatte, passend zu den gelben Schriftzügen am Rahmen an goldene gedacht, ansonsten auch schwarz. Rot kommt nicht in die Tüte. Was meint ihr?


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

Gold würde passen. Aber: wie lange willst du den Dirt Jump Rahmen denn behalten? Ich würde schwarz nehmen, weil du sie auch am nächsten Rahmen verwenden kannst!


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Dirtjump???? Wie bitte? Das ist ein reiner XC/Tourenrahmen mit 1500g. Den gibts sogar noch in einer leichteren Version.
Ansonsten danke für den Tipp.


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

War nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Sieht wegen der Grösse halt so aus. Apropos Grösse: hätte es einer in höher nicht getan? Sind die 1500g gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Die 1500 sind mit einer Waage gewogen, die auf +-50g genau geht. Die größe finde ich so perfekt, da trotz 115mm Federweg noch ca. 5cm Sattelüberhöhung möglich sind.
Habe mich jetzt auch aufgrund deines  Tipps für die goldenen Naben (erstmal nur vorne) entschieden, da deine Räder zeigen, dass du ein ausgeprägtes ästhetisches Verständnis hast.


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

115mm wurden als ich mit Biken anfing nicht mal an Dh Rädern gefahren. 5cm Überhöhung fuhren damals schon die 50J. alten Zahnärzte (jetzt aber genug Ironie!) Aber jedem das Seine. Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, das die goldenen Naben zum gelben Schriftzug passen. Zwei verschiedene Töne beißen sich. Habe mittlerweile auch mal ne auch mal ne schwarze Sattelstüzte und nur die rote Klemme an meinem Bike getestet und es sieht wirklich besser aus.(Fotos kommen noch)
Habe auch zwei verschiedene Rot-Töne an meinem Bike, deshalb wäre ich vorsichtig mit den goldenen Naben und lieber eine schwarze Maschine draus machen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Evtl. haste recht. Ich werde nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Die Hope Naben sind ja nicht grad billig.


----------



## damonsta (4. Januar 2008)

Gute Wahl!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Januar 2008)

Preislich günstige Hope Pro-Naben gibts bei www.bike-components.de. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Liefern schnell uns sind immer etwas günstiger als andere Online-Shops. Und die Farbauswahl für Hope-Naben ist riesig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2008)

Ist mein standard Onlineshop Bleibe jetzt erstmal bei den alten und mache den Rest im Frühjahr.


----------



## zuspät (5. Januar 2008)

hallo,
@ lord : G R Ü N !!!   sieht toll aus und hat net jeder


----------



## hdamok (6. Januar 2008)

Wenns um schwarz geht.. muss hier auch mal posten...







Gruß


----------



## 4l3x (6. Januar 2008)

sehe ich richtig? der nope LRS von actionsport mit rohloff hinten eingespeicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (6. Januar 2008)

ist ein Roland LRS 
Ridiga mit Rss und Sapim XC-Ray Speichen
Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2008)

Sehr feines Radl! Nicht super edel, dafür super funktionell und robust


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Nur die Sattelstellung wäre nicht so meine. 

Vekaufe bei ebay:
Mavic 321 Disc mit XT-Nabe: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230210304610&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=013
und einen Syntace Ecoriser Lenker:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230210295777&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=013


----------



## hdamok (6. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Blumen^^ 

Die Sattelneigung ist 1 - 2° flacher als auf deisem älteren Bild  Fällt trotzdem noch nach vorne ab.


----------



## s.schwabe (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo hier kommt dann mal meins. Ist zwar nur hellschwarz aber immerhin...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2008)

Geil Einfach perfekt. Will haben. Gewicht?


----------



## GlanDas (9. Januar 2008)

bischen bunt.
gold blau rot

+neidisch+


----------



## crossmäxer (9. Januar 2008)

genial!!! ist das edel verdammt, so gut kommt es in den katalogen und magazinen nicht rüber, auch schön aufgebaut, aber der rahmen, ein traum.
viel spaß damit


----------



## s.schwabe (9. Januar 2008)

Gewicht ist genau 12kg, siehe auch Beschreibung im Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.schwabe (9. Januar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> bischen bunt.
> gold blau rot
> 
> +neidisch+



Ich hatte erst das normale Mojo und habe es dann gegen das SL getauscht. Da waren die Links am Rahmen noch nicht blau. Die Schnellspanner werde ich wohl noch gegen blaue tauschen. Gegen das Rot an Sattelstütze, Lenker, Gabel und Dämpfer kann man halt nichts machen. Hauptsache es fährt.


----------



## CrashOversteel (9. Januar 2008)

Doch dagegen kann man was machen. Versuche mal mit Spiritus oder Bremsenreiniger die Schriftzüge an der Stütze/ Lenker zu entfernen. Am Dämpfer das ist glaub ich sogar nur afgeklebt. 

Ansonsten sehr geiles Gerät. Damit es Perfekt (optisch) dasteht fehlt eine matte Pace Gabel


----------



## Markus996 (9. Januar 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Gegen das Rot an Sattelstütze, Lenker, Gabel und Dämpfer kann man halt nichts machen. Hauptsache es fährt.


Lass' es doch so. Mich würde es nicht stören. Hast dann wenigstens ein paar Farbkleckse und kein langweiliges Einheitsschwarz (bzw. Grau). Hauptsache die Kiste rockt!


----------



## flix f (10. Januar 2008)

also die Decals der Easton müssen ab, s

was ist das für eine kurbel? passt imho nicht so perfekt zu glänzendes Finnisch im Vergleich mit dem Rest eine  XTR oder Clavikula wären der Hammer 

Funktioniert das mit den Schnellspannern auf der Antriebsseite? - würde vieleicht keine blauen Verbauen, könnte zu viel werden, insbesondere mit den Goldenen Naben. eher schwarz oder silber, das ist neutral

wie wäre es mit den Heylight - sind super leicht, sehen gut aus  oder schwarze tune

Der DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer ist nicht standard bei dem Rahmen oder?

sehr geiles rad, nur ein Flaschenhalter würde mir sehr feheln.


----------



## #easy# (10. Januar 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Hallo hier kommt dann mal meins. Ist zwar nur hellschwarz aber immerhin...
> 
> Ganz geiler Rahmen ich hatte auf der Eurobike den Rahmen in der Hand echt sehr edel. Viel spaß damit.
> 
> ...


----------



## s.schwabe (10. Januar 2008)

@flix f
Die Kurbel ist ne Race Face Deus XC. Die habe ich genommen weil ich meine Räder immer gern Shimano frei habe (beim Umwerfer gibt es halt nicht viele Alternativen). Die XTR Kurbel fiel also aus und die Clavikula wäre natürlich schon der Hammer aber der Preis ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu abgehoben. Und ich wollte nicht komplett durchdrehen .

Die Schnellspanner auf der Antriebsseite werden wohl funktionieren, zumindest  sehe ich keinen Grund warum nicht. Der Gedanke dabei war eigentlich nur, dass ich mir beim Radausbau im Pannenfall nicht die Finger an den Scheiben verbrenne. Da es aber eh UST Reifen sind, ist das wahrscheinlich nicht so entscheidend und vieleicht mache ich sie auch wieder auf die linke Seite.
Die Heylights sind echt sehr geil, ich habe die an meinem Hardtail. Für meinen Geschmack sind die aber ein bisschen fragil für den Einsatzbereich des Mojo.

Ich habe eigentlich bei allen Komponenten darauf geachtet, nur stabiles Zeug zu verbauen (UST, 2,4er Reifen, den Lenker mit etwas mehr Wandstärke, 180er Scheiben usw.). Sonst wären wahrscheinlich auch 10 statt 12kg drin gewesen. Aber wer baut sich ein ultraleichtes Bike mit 140mm Federweg? Ich möchte es ja benutzen und nicht nur angucken. Für das Leichtbauwettrüsten mit den Kumpels habe ich ja noch ein Hardtail.

Der DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer ist Standart bei der SL Version des Mojo. Die normale Version trägt Fox RP32 Dämpfer.

Ein Flaschenhalter lässt sich unten am Unterrohr anbringen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich das machen werde.

Ansonsten Dank an alle für Eure Tips, ihr überschlagt Euch ja förmlich , sehr cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmäxer (10. Januar 2008)

also ein blauer lrs wäre meiner meinung sehr geil dazu, nur dann müssen die rot und gold akzente weg  ...ne pace wäre dann natürlich das optimum..mhhh, ist glaub ich eine rc 41 fighter im bikemarkt


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

Nicht ganz so edel wie das Ibis   aber auch größtenteils schwarz:
Winterschleuder aus der Restekiste (Sattelstütze wird noch gegen eine schwarze getauscht):


----------



## Casey Riback (11. Januar 2008)

Werden wir noch sehn ob Du ne schwarze bekommst


----------



## daniel77 (11. Januar 2008)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Werden wir noch sehn ob Du ne schwarze bekommst



Wenn du sie nicht rausrückst, wird die silberne eben mit schwarzem Gaffa umwickelt


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (11. Januar 2008)

Ein paar Änderungen im Detail: Die SID von den Aufklebern befreit, Barends demontiert, Lock-on Griffe montiert, SRAM PG990 wegen des roten Abschlussringes und des roten Spiders. Die letzten Shimanoteile sind der XT Umwerfer und die HG-7700. 











Gruß Zoid


----------



## Mais (12. Januar 2008)

das ist einfach so schön...da kommen mir die tränen!


----------



## fatboy (12. Januar 2008)

Ja, sehr geil.

Da sehe ich mal wieder, wie geil der glänzende Rahmen ohne decals im Vergleich zu (m)einem matten Rahmen aussieht...
Ich brauch nen neuen Rahmen...


----------



## dawncore (12. Januar 2008)

was wiegt denn das schöne Stück  ?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Januar 2008)

Ein schwarzes Bike mit roten Elementen


----------



## Jonez (12. Januar 2008)

Sieht feurig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (12. Januar 2008)

wenn die Farbe passen sollte, wäre ein roter Hope Vorbau zur Use Sattelstütze der absolute Hammer!!!!

Ich denke das dürfte sehr stimmig aussehen!!!


----------



## Silencium (12. Januar 2008)

Auf keinen Fall einen roten Hope Vorbau!
Sieht bestimmt schrecklich aus - das meine ich ernst!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Januar 2008)

Einen roten Hope Vorbau hatte ich schon überlegt, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden um die rot schwarze Linie mit den FSA Komponenten einzuhalten, dabei ist natürlich auch ein Carbon Flat Bar montiert und der OS 115 Vorbau mit Carbonkappe und Titanschrauben


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube besser kann man diesen Rahmen nicht aufbauen


----------



## Northern lite (12. Januar 2008)

das Argument mit der rot-schwarzen Linie der FSA-Komponenten ist nachzuvollziehen und dann doch vermutlich die bessere Lösung


hast Du schon an rote Schaltrollen gedacht?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Januar 2008)

Ja, rote Schaltrollen werde ich mir noch beschaffen, ebenso einen roten Schaltwerksbolzen.


----------



## Sahnie (12. Januar 2008)

Ich würde eine schwarze Sattelstütze nehmen. Die rote sieht auch etwas kurz aus durch den langen Sitzrohrüberstand vom Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich mal wieder eine FSA K-Force Stütze schießen kann, dann kommt eine solche dran, hatte ich schonmal am Fully.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Januar 2008)

Carnifex schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder eine FSA K-Force Stütze schießen kann, dann kommt eine solche dran, hatte ich schonmal am Fully.



Ne lass die rote Stütze dran kommt einfach nur gut....noch den Schaltwerkbolzen und die roten Röllchen...ansonst Topp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2008)

Sehr sehr schön, auch wenn der Rahmen etwas klotzig wirkt. Sattelstütze passt mMn sehr gut und der Vorbau sowieso.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2008)

So hier mal mein Bike im aktuellen Zustand. Pedale fehlen leider noch. Es kommen außerdem noch silber Hopeschnellspanner und silber KB-Schrauben.







Suche noch dringend ne R7 oder MZ Marathon mit schwarzen Standrohren...


----------



## Casey Riback (15. Januar 2008)

Mein Radel, mal aus ner anderen Pespektive. Anderes Bild kommt die Tage mal


----------



## Casey Riback (15. Januar 2008)

Mit dem Hochladen das hab ich wohl immer noch nicht ganz geschnallt, sieht total pixelig aus, jetzt wo das Bild komprimiert ist


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Bike im aktuellen Zustand. Pedale fehlen leider noch. Es kommen außerdem noch silber Hopeschnellspanner und silber KB-Schrauben.



Das Bike könnte jetzt noch etwas Pflege brauchen, vor allem der Rahmen, aber ansonsten ist es ganz gut geworden. Naben kommen wohl erst später? Meine schwarze Sattelstütze von tune kommt heute oder morgen. Paket ist seit gestern unterwegs. freu!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2008)

so, heute kam ne schwarze Sattelstütze von tune. Hab sie jetzt ml gegen die rote tune ausgetauscht, und ich finde jetzt wirkt`s schon viel besser, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilkinssohn (8. Februar 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal. Habe mein altes schrottreifes Bike seit 1,5 Jahren Stück für Stück umgebaut (War mal ein Marin Muirwood oder sowas von ca. 94). Jetzt ist seit einem halben Jahr nichts mehr davon übrig. War zwar total unrentabel, aber ich bin ein armer, armer Student und schlechter Sparer und wollte immer fahrbereit bleiben. Hatte dafür viel Spaß beim Schrauben und hab in der Zeit eigentlich alles gelernt, was so damit zu tun hat (in dem Sinne das ich vorher keinen Plan hatte). 
Außerdem macht das fahren mit jedem neuen Teil was man dran hat mehr Spaß. Also würde fast behaupten, dass es das Geld dann doch wert war.

Leider ein  bißchen unscharf:










Was ich noch verändern möchte sind die neuen Crossride ohne Disc-Aufnahme drauf (in schwarz, -200g), und wenn die Mythos-Reifen hinüber sind kommen vielleicht Nobby Nics (-200g) drauf. Als nächstes probiere ich zunächst die leichten Exustar-Plattform-Pedale aus. (-180g) Irgendwann wird vielleicht noch der Steuersatz gegen einen Crane Creek oder sowas getauscht.

Den Schaltzug hinten bitte ignorieren, das wird gerade gemacht ;-) Ansonsten bitte nur zu mit der Kritik! 


Teileliste:

Laufrad vorne	Mavic Crossride
Laufrad hinten	Mavic Crossride
Schlauch vorne	Schwalbe xxlight
Schauch hinten	Schwalbe xxlight
Gabel	        Marzocchi Bomber MX Pro Eta
Reifen vorne	XC Mythos
Reifen hinten	XC Mythos
Schaltgriffe	XT Rapidfire SL-M  770 oA
Schaltwerk	XT
Kassette	XT 34-11
Kurbelgarnitur	LX-HTII
Umwerfer	LX 07
Bremsen Avid Single Digit 7
Bremsgriffe	Avid Single Digit 7
Lenker	        Ritchey Comp
Lenkergriffe	Ritchey WCS
Lenkerhörnchen	Roox Litehorns 106
Vorbau	Ritchey WCS 130mm
Rahmen	        Kinesis Superlight 23" (meine Schrittlänge sind 96 cm, bin superzufrieden mit der Größe des Rahmens)
Sattelstütze	XLC
Sattel	        Selle San Marco SNK pro
Pedale	        Shimano PD-M 324
Steuersatz	Ritchey Comp
Kette	        XT
Flaschenhalter  2x Specialized Cage Pro
Spacer	        Radon (noname) Carbon
Schnellspanner	Lite Axes schwarz
Sattelklemme	XLC Ultralight

Sind zusammen 11380g. Fehlen natürlich Züge und sowas.


----------



## LariFari (10. Februar 2008)

So, da gestern mein erstes selbstaufgebautes Radl fertig geworden ist und es auch vorwiegend schwarz ist, poste ich es auch mal hier.







Bitte keine Schläge wegen der Pedale, sind nur ne Übergangslösung!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Februar 2008)

@LariFari


Nettes Bike, schön aufgebaut, aaaaabbbeeeerrrr.........ist ein Fully 
Bin halt absoluter Hardtail Fan, ansonsten sehr hübsch anzuschauen. 
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## karstb (11. Februar 2008)

Ich kapier das nicht, wie Flat Pedale mit Sachen wie X.0 zusammenpassen. Leider sieht man das recht oft und es ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass das Bike nicht artgerecht gehalten wird. Mit Deore, billigen Drahtreifen und Klickies biste schneller als mit Flat Pedalen, Nobby Nic und X.0.
Ansosnten hübsch, Lenker vielleicht etwas hoch.


----------



## karstb (11. Februar 2008)

sry


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2008)

karstb schrieb:


> Ich kapier das nicht, wie Flat Pedale mit Sachen wie X.0 zusammenpassen. Leider sieht man das recht oft und es ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass das Bike nicht artgerecht gehalten wird. Mit Deore, billigen Drahtreifen und Klickies biste schneller als mit Flat Pedalen, Nobby Nic und X.0.
> Ansosnten hübsch, Lenker vielleicht etwas hoch.





> Bitte keine Schläge wegen der Pedale, sind nur ne Übergangslösung!



Flatbar würde ich allerdings auch mal probieren.


----------



## jones (11. Februar 2008)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## Speedster (11. Februar 2008)

Sorry, falscher Thread.


----------



## LariFari (11. Februar 2008)

Danke erstmal für das nette Feedback!

KarstB, ich muss dir vollkommen zustimmen, da ich aber noch keine ordentlichen Pedale habe und trotzdem schonmal loswollte, musste ich diese (wie auch Geisterfahrer schon erkannt hat ;-) ) als Übergangslösung anbauen.
Da ich mir was Clickies im Gelände angeht noch nicht sicher bin, werde ich mir wohl solche Dual-Pedale holen und mal schauen was mir besser passt.

Wozu nen Flatbar? Wegen sportlicherer Haltung?


----------



## Loli.. (17. Februar 2008)

Da ist meins.   

Edit: Klick!

Das Bild ist irgendwie n bisschen zu groß, daher mal als Link, sonst nimmt das den ganzen Thread auseinander.

MfG Loli..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (17. Februar 2008)

@ Carnifex
seeehr geiles rad


----------



## Lateralus (18. Februar 2008)

So, hier mein neues.

Sollte ich wohl ne Reba WC in schwarz oder weiss dranbauen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2008)

1.Geil!
2.Schwarz!


----------



## Flo7 (18. Februar 2008)

sieht echt TOP aus!!!

Was wiegt es denn?? Ne schwarze Reba Wc mit der roten schrift passt sicher perfekt rein.

Mfg flo


----------



## amila (18. Februar 2008)

Dann darf ich auch mal:





Ist nicht ganz schwarz, aber sollte doch passen. Ich überlege gerade ob es 1-2 Sachen in Rot machen soll, wie zb. Schnelspanner am Sattel oder die Spacer? Kennt jemand ein Kettestrebenschutz der Schwarz ist mit ganz wenig Rot?


----------



## Lateralus (18. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 1.Geil!
> 2.Schwarz!


Danke


Flo7 schrieb:


> sieht echt TOP aus!!!
> Was wiegt es denn?? Ne schwarze Reba Wc mit der roten schrift passt sicher perfekt rein.
> Mfg flo


Momentan 10,2 kg. Liegt an den bleischweren Laufrädern (2 kg).

Meint Ihr nicht, dass ne schwarze Reba WC das Ding zu dunkel macht? 

Ich suche immer noch nen fähigen Photoshopper, der mir schnell mal beides bastelt - muss ja nicht perfekt sein...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. Februar 2008)

Oh wie schön, ein Voitl 

Rote Akzente kämen sicher gut! Schnellspanner, Kurbelschrauben, Schaltwerkrädchen und Schaltzüge könnte man überlegen in Rot zu gestalten.

Was aber meiner Meinung nach farblich garnicht ins Bild passt ist die Fox. Ne DT Swiss oder die Durin würde sich da besser machen. Oder was silbernes, was den Hinterbau farblich aufgreift. Die Fox ist dafür aber zu dunkel. Sonst sicher ne tolle Gabel!


----------



## amila (18. Februar 2008)

Das Bild täuscht etwas, die Gabel ist zwar nicht die gleiche Farbe aber schon sehr nahe dran. Ich versuche die Tage ein besseres Bild zu machen. Eine schwarze Gabel ... weiss nicht so recht.


----------



## Silencium (19. Februar 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Momentan 10,2 kg. Liegt an den bleischweren Laufrädern (2 kg).
> 
> ...



Schwarze Durin wäre doch auch nicht schlecht?
Ich mag die Schrift auf Casting der schwarzen Reba WC nicht.
Die Durin ist auch leichter als die Reba.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2008)

Silencium schrieb:


> Schwarze Durin wäre doch auch nicht schlecht?
> Ich mag die Schrift auf Casting der schwarzen Reba WC nicht.
> Die Durin ist auch leichter als die Reba.



Da gehört ne weiße Fox dran oder als Kompromiss eine DT Swiss XRC in schwarz/weiss. 
Eine schwarze Reba macht das Bike meiner Meinung nach zu dunkel.


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Februar 2008)

BEES-Custom

Mein Arbeitsrad mit wildem aber funktionalem Komponentenmix 

Bild 1:   60mm FW 

Bild 2: 120mm FW


----------



## Tundra HT (19. Februar 2008)

Moin Jungs, mal das von meinem Mädel.
Hat se alles selber gemacht (mit nem bisschen Hilfe).
Ich mags aber lieber weiß, gruß an alle Schwarzen MTB Piloten!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## .: nils :. (20. Februar 2008)

okay... dann versuche ich mich auch mal.
bitte sehr - mein trek fuel ex 6 aus dem vergangenen jahr


----------



## avant (20. Februar 2008)

Auch von meiner Black Beauty ein Pic:






... an dem Spacerturm wird noch gearbeitet 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## drivingghost (22. Februar 2008)

Allererstes Foto, noch gar nichts dran gemacht ausser zusammengesteckt. Also nicht prügeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caliban (22. Februar 2008)

Also das Stevens ist entweder ca. 10 Nummern zu groß, oder die Sattelstütze is nur vom letzen DH noch so weit drinne.
Also fahren könnt ich mit sowas nicht...


----------



## Sahnie (22. Februar 2008)

Caliban schrieb:


> Also das Stevens ist entweder ca. 10 Nummern zu groß, oder die Sattelstütze is nur vom letzen DH noch so weit drinne.
> Also fahren könnt ich mit sowas nicht...



Kleiner wird es den Rahmen wohl nicht geben.


----------



## maSk (22. Februar 2008)

Das bedeutet also - ab auf die Streckbank Tundra!


----------



## jones (22. Februar 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Allererstes Foto, noch gar nichts dran gemacht ausser zusammengesteckt. Also nicht prügeln.



sieht gut aus


----------



## Milass (22. Februar 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Allererstes Foto, noch gar nichts dran gemacht ausser zusammengesteckt. Also nicht prügeln.



sieht echt schick aus, aber der sattel...nein.....der muss weg


----------



## Tundra HT (22. Februar 2008)

Caliban schrieb:


> Also das Stevens ist entweder ca. 10 Nummern zu groß, oder die Sattelstütze is nur vom letzen DH noch so weit drinne.
> Also fahren könnt ich mit sowas nicht...



Tach der Herr,

der Rahmen hat eine RH von 37cm,
meine Freundin ist knapp 1,50m groß also glaube ich doch, das der Rahmen mal super passt, hast du schon mal ein Ladybike gesehen, was zum rumtouren ne Sattelüberhöhung von 10cm hat? Ich glaub ja wohl nicht?!?! 
Also, erst denken dann schreiben !
Gruß Jan.


----------



## jruckdeschel (23. Februar 2008)

So, der Winter ist rum und mein Update ist fertig.

Gabel und Laufräder sind neu.














Gruß Jörg


----------



## Der P (23. Februar 2008)

Die Menja ist schon schick. Was wiegt denn das aktuelle Modell?
Ist ein sinnvoll aufgebautes, schickes Radl  

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Allererstes Foto, noch gar nichts dran gemacht ausser zusammengesteckt. Also nicht prügeln.



Is geil! Besonders den Rahmen finde ich sehr schick!


----------



## Northern lite (24. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte vor nem Weilchen ja schon mal meinen bis dato noch nicht fertigen Neuaufbau gepostet.

Hier nochmal das entsprechende Bild:





Seit dem hab ich das meiste der angekündigten Umbauten erledigt und möchte Euch das jetzt (vorläufige) Endergebnis nicht vorenthalten.

Ich finde es schon krass, wie ein paar kleine Veränderungen ein Bike optisch reichlich verbessern können.





Es soll dann noch irgendwann eine Reba in mattschwarz oder eine Magura Menja folgen um das mattschwarze weiter durchzuziehen. Aber momentan bau ich mir ein neues Rennrad mit nem Curtis EmotionTeam-Rahmen in anthrazit-anodisiert auf, so dass die Gabel noch etwas warten muß...

Gewicht ist jetzt ziemlich exakt 11,3Kg  (so wie es dasteht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Februar 2008)

Ist n grundsolides bike! Die Änderungen waren wirklich gut, vor allem die Kurbel. Ist zwar nicht die leichteste die Hone, aber optisch für mich eindeutig die schönste aus dem Hause Shimano  
Mit schwarzer Gabel sicher nochmal ne Ecke hübscher das ganze.


----------



## Northern lite (24. Februar 2008)

so Ã¼bel schwer ist sie aber auch nicht...

820g die Kurbel und 100g das Lager, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich dafÃ¼r dann auch nur 60 â¬ bezahlt habe, nenne ich das optimales P/L...... (hab sie dann auch gleich noch eine an mein Storck geschraubt)

viel schlimmer ist die Gabel (2010g)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Februar 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal..... 
Sind noch ein paar Änderungen vorgesehen, LRS, Kurbelgarnitur und Gabel(Starr,Carbon) raus mit der federforke.


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Februar 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> so übel schwer ist sie aber auch nicht...
> 
> 820g die Kurbel und 100g das Lager, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich dafür dann auch nur 60  bezahlt habe, nenne ich das optimales P/L...... (hab sie dann auch gleich noch eine an mein Storck geschraubt)
> 
> viel schlimmer ist die Gabel (2010g)



Na, die Gabel muss sowieso raus. Passt gar nicht, aber das hast du ja vor. Sonst echt schick, würde vlt. noch das Schaltwerk gegen ein schwarzes (oder zumindest eines mit mehr schwarz) tauschen.

Ich frag mich gerade, was ich eigentlich falsch mache. Gleicher Rahmen, leichtere Gabel, leichtere Kurbel, leichte Laufräder (Nope Atmosphere), V-Brake und auch sonst nur relativ leichte Teile, und meines steht bei 10,9 Kilo .


----------



## Northern lite (25. Februar 2008)

Schaltwerk soll auch noch gegen das aktuelle XT (kein Shadow) getauscht werden... (wenn das Rennrad fertig ist)

@Jaypeare: hab mir Dein Curtis in der Galerie angeschaut. Potenzial hab ich bei Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Barends und Flaschenhalter gesehen.... das ist alles bei mir jeweils leichter...  da seh ich Potenzial von mind. 200g

mein Laufradsatz ist auch nicht der schwerste (DT Onyx Disk mit Mavic 317) ca. 1800g


----------



## 3rr0r (25. Februar 2008)

Das Trek is obergeil! Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen?


----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2008)

mal ein aktuelles bild von meinem "kleinen" in freier wildbahn:


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Februar 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> @Jaypeare: hab mir Dein Curtis in der Galerie angeschaut. Potenzial hab ich bei Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Barends und Flaschenhalter gesehen.... das ist alles bei mir jeweils leichter...  da seh ich Potenzial von mind. 200g



Hmm. Na gut, das summiert sich dann. Ist sicher auch an anderen Stellen noch verstecktes Übergewicht vorhanden, zudem dürfte dein Rahmen mindestens 1 Nummer kleiner sein. Danke für die Analyse


----------



## Delgado (25. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (25. Februar 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> so übel schwer ist sie aber auch nicht...
> 
> 820g die Kurbel und 100g das Lager, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich dafür dann auch nur 60  bezahlt habe, nenne ich das optimales P/L...... (hab sie dann auch gleich noch eine an mein Storck geschraubt)
> 
> viel schlimmer ist die Gabel (2010g)



Die Hone kann auch weniger wiegen als eine serienmäßige XT.....





und auch noch besser aussehen....





Bei dem Bild auf der Waage sind noch Tiso KB-Schrauben drin.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Flo7 (25. Februar 2008)

HI
Hier kommst nun mein neues sub 8kg Bike.

Teileliste: 
Teil	Hersteller & Bezeichnung	Gewicht
Rahmen:	NoSaint MaxAri 17" inkl. Kleinzeug	1013.0
Gabel:	Sid Worldcup mit Poploc	1325.0
Steuersatz:	Ritchey WCS Carbon Press Fit	92.0
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Ritchey Carbon+Tune GumGum	24.0
Spacer:	Alu Superlight 5mm	2.0
Vorbau:	Syntace F99 105mm ohne Titanschrauben	104.0
Lenker:	Easton EC 90	104.0
Griffe:	BBB Tour inkl. Endkappen	18.0
Sattelklemme:	Soul Kouzak	8.0
Sattelstütze:	AX Lightness Europa	125.0
Sattel:	Tune Speedneedle Leder	92.0
Spanner:	Control Tech TI Spannachsen	42.0
VR-Nabe:	DT-Swiss 240S Cl 28l	647.0
HR-Nabe:	DT-Swiss 240S Cl 28l	727.0
Speichen:	DT-Swiss Revolution 2.0-1,5 verlötet!	
Nippel:	DT-Swiss Alu 2.0 56stk	0.0
Felgen:	Notubes Olympic´s 28l	0.0
Felgenband:	Notubes Yellow Tape	12.0
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:	Notubes Stan´s 2x80ml+ 2 Ventile	174.0
Vorderreifen:	Maxxis High Roller 2.1 Excepition	460.0
Hinterreifen:	Maxxis Flyweight 2.1	328.0
Innenlager:	XX-Light 68x113mm	95.0
Kurbeln:	Race Face Next LP	408.0
Kettenblätter:	TA Compact 44(82g), 30(26g)+ Action Tec Titan 20Z(14g)	124.0
Kettenblattschrauben:	Tiso	14.0
Kurbelschrauben:	XX-Light 	24.0
Pedale:	Egg Beater TI	236.0
Kassette:	XTR 11-34 _ Dura Ace kommt ca. 180g	249.0
Kette:	Dura Ace 7801  	256.0
Schaltgriffe:	Sram 9.0sl Custom inkl. Schaltzüge	182.0
Schaltwerk:	Sram X-0 medium	198.0
Umwerfer:	Xtr 970er	148.0
Schaltaußenhüllen:	Nokon mit Inliner	30.0
Schaltinnenzüge:	Shimano	0.0
Bremshebel:		0.0
Vorderbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro 160er inkl. Center Lock Adapter	320.0
Hinterbremse:	Hope Mono Mini Pro 140er inkl. Center Lock Adapter	320.0
Flaschenhalter:	Tune Wasserträger inkl. Schrauben	10.0
Luft:	Öl und Fett	30.0
Summe:		7941.0

und nun die Fotos:











Mfg flo


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Februar 2008)

Schön zusammengestellt, häßlich find ichs leider trotzdem.


----------



## -XC- (25. Februar 2008)

ich finds klasse! das einzige was ich an den no saint rahmen nicht mag sind diese prolligen Aufschriften...


----------



## maggi>B (26. Februar 2008)

Nicht schlecht, vorallem gefällt mir die Kurbel.
Gruß
Maggi


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Februar 2008)

Schickes Bike. Aber diese furchtbare Kurbel geht mal sowas von überhaupt nicht, außerdem habe ich gelesen das Ding sei völlig asbestverseucht. Montiere die bitte sofort ab und schicke sie an mich, damit ich sie der ordnungsgemäßen Entsorgung zuführen kann...


Im Ernst: Ich kann mich mit der wuchtigen Optik der meisten Carbonrahmn nicht so recht anfreunden, insbesondere nicht in Verbindung mit einer so schmächtigen Gabel wie der Sid. Der Rahmen wirkt - zumindest auf den Fotos - auch irgendwie nicht besonders wertig. Sonst ein sehr schöner, ruhiger Aufbau. Die Next LP ist natürlich der Knaller, darf ich fragen wie lange du danach suchen musstest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (26. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schickes Bike. Aber diese furchtbare Kurbel geht mal sowas von überhaupt nicht, außerdem habe ich gelesen das Ding sei völlig asbestverseucht. Montiere die bitte sofort ab und schicke sie an mich, damit ich sie der ordnungsgemäßen Entsorgung zuführen kann...
> 
> 
> Im Ernst: Ich kann mich mit der wuchtigen Optik der meisten Carbonrahmn nicht so recht anfreunden, insbesondere nicht in Verbindung mit einer so schmächtigen Gabel wie der Sid. Der Rahmen wirkt - zumindest auf den Fotos - auch irgendwie nicht besonders wertig. Sonst ein sehr schöner, ruhiger Aufbau. Die Next LP ist natürlich der Knaller, darf ich fragen wie lange du danach suchen musstest?



Hi
was meinst du damit, da der Rahmen nicht besonders wertig ist??? Der rahmen ist sehr schön verarbeitet und wiegt nur 1005g. Über die Optik lässt sich streiten, vorallem weil keine Sichtvarbonschicht verwendet wurde, aber deshalb ist er halt so leicht.

Also mir gefällt der Rahmen sehr gut, sonst hätte ich ihn mir nicht gekauft  

Die Race Face hab ich ungefähr ein halbs jahr gesucht. Schwierig war halt die Farbe und der Zustand. Diese ist NEU und weiß.

Mfg flo


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Februar 2008)

Flo7 schrieb:


> was meinst du damit, da der Rahmen nicht besonders wertig ist???



Ich habe nicht gesagt IST sondern WIRKT. Wenn ich das konkret an irgendwas festmachen könnte, hätte ich nicht "irgendwie" geschrieben. Es fehlt auf den Fotos halt irgendwie der "BOAH!" Effekt. Ist aber nur mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck, schlecht machen wollte ich ihn damit keineswegs.


----------



## Kampfgelse (28. Februar 2008)

Dann poste ich auch mal den aktuellen Aufbau von meinem Curtis;

Der 100mm /10° Nox ist einem Megaforce 254 120mm/ 6° Vorbau gewichen, nicht zuletzt da der Nox sich bei Lastwechseln öfters lautstark mit dem Lenker unterhält.   Hauptgrund war allerdings eine bessere Sitzposition zu erreichen.
Die Larsen TT's sind vorerst gegen NN Evo's in 2.25 ausgetauscht. Mit eher schlammigen Bodenverhältnissen kommen die NN's wegen des offeneren Profils besser zurecht. Im Sommer kommen dann wieder TT's ran.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2008)

DAS ist mal schick.


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (28. Februar 2008)

nur leider die falsche seite :-(
kannste nomma die andere bitte


----------



## herr.gigs (29. Februar 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Allererstes Foto, noch gar nichts dran gemacht ausser zusammengesteckt. Also nicht prügeln.




Warum vom Fully zum HT? (ich habe es auch so dieses Jahr gemacht)


----------



## drivingghost (29. Februar 2008)

@error: Keine Ahnung, wie schwer der Rahmen ist. Hatte das Rad noch nicht demontiert. 
@herr.gigs: Heisst ja nicht, dass ich nur noch HT fahre. Wenn ich weiss, die Strecke ist hart, wird weiterhin das Fully genommen. Aber es gibt einige Strecken, da würde selbst ein Starrbike reichen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Februar 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Warum vom Fully zum HT? (ich habe es auch so dieses Jahr gemacht)



Sehr vernünftig, nur die Ht´s sind die wahren MTB´s.....   ..na ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Mathias7D (29. Februar 2008)

mein altes Cannondale Scalpel 2000 MY2006....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Februar 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> mein altes Cannondale Scalpel 2000 MY2006....



Na endlich wieder mal ein Cannondale, auch wenns ein Fully ist.
Dachte schon die Dinger sind ausgestorben.....
Sag mal ist das ne´Carbon-Lefty oder täuschen sich meine müden Äuglein da....?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias7D (29. Februar 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na endlich wieder mal ein Cannondale, auch wenns ein Fully ist.
> Dachte schon die Dinger sind ausgestorben.....
> Sag mal ist das ne´Carbon-Lefty oder täuschen sich meine müden Äuglein da....?
> Gruß
> Stolli



Sie täuschen nicht, ist eine Lefty Speed Carbon 110 DLR2... hat gute Dienste getan und war super zu fahren!  

Gruß Mathias


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2008)

Ja, Cannondale sieht man irgendwie immer seltener. Liegt wahrscheinlich an dem schlechten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Viele Hersteller verbauen meist höherwertige Teile in den unterschiedlichen Preisklassen an ihren Bikes als Cannondale.


----------



## guese (1. März 2008)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Wochen habe ich nun mein neues bike.fährt Super und klettert wie eine eins.Hoffe es gefällt euch genau so gut wie mir.

Gruß vom guese


----------



## Northern lite (1. März 2008)

wenn man denn was auf den Bildern erkennen könnte..............


----------



## guese (1. März 2008)

keine Ahnung warum aber größer gingen sie nicht hochzuladen sorry bin Mtb ler kein infomatiker


----------



## Popeye34 (1. März 2008)

guese schrieb:


> keine Ahnung warum aber größer gingen sie nicht hochzuladen sorry bin Mtb ler kein infomatiker




Also sorry,
ich kann auch nix erkennen.....schade!


Verkaufe:
SLR CARBONI, FIZIK GOBI WINGFLEX, DURAFLIGHT LENKER 9°, SIMPLON SUPERLIGHT LENKER...
http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZsidnef


----------



## schuberth1 (2. März 2008)

guese schrieb:


> keine Ahnung warum aber größer gingen sie nicht hochzuladen sorry bin Mtb ler kein infomatiker



Bearbeite die Bilder mit einem Grafikprogramm. Einfach auf eine Größe von 1280 x 1024 und dann als jpg speichern. Evtl noch etwas komprimieren, wenn es über der zulässigen Größe an MB ist.


----------



## guese (2. März 2008)

OK dann versuche ich es nochmal,vor meiner heutigen Ausfahrt noch mal neue Bilder gemacht und bearbeitet.


----------



## Jonez (2. März 2008)

@ guese:
Lade die Bilder einfach in dein Fotoalbum hier im Forum. Dann werden sie automatisch auf die richtige Größe gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guese (2. März 2008)

so Bilder sind im Album schaust du hier 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/3594


----------



## guese (2. März 2008)




----------



## guese (2. März 2008)




----------



## guese (2. März 2008)




----------



## Tundra HT (2. März 2008)

@guese: Schönes Bike, aber mach doch bitte deinen 2006er MHR bitte auf den Vorbau!
Gruß Jan.


----------



## Northern lite (2. März 2008)

also mir gefällt es gar nicht...

XTR und WCS machen noch kein schönes Bike...

sorry, ist aber meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (2. März 2008)

muss man halt noch ein paar curtis-aufkleber drauf machen  ...


----------



## jazzy1133 (3. März 2008)

Hi,

hier mal mein aktuelles MTB: Stevens Manic 08 mit Racing Ralph. Muss demnächst noch mal bessere Fotos machen.











Gruß Dirk


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2008)

Sauber! Schön und schlicht. Ich finds toll!
Samy


----------



## Der P (3. März 2008)

Meins ist auch ziemlich schwarz....









 



Die Kurbel und die Klemmteile der Stütze werden noch schwarz eloxiert.
Hoffe es gefällt 

Gruß 
Pascal


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. März 2008)

Schönes Gerät!

Einzig die gelben Scott-Schriftzüge sind mir persönlich a) zu viele und b) zu prollig in dem gelb. Aber ansonsten passt alles gut zusammen.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Kurbel ne Ritchey WCS ist?  

Und noch was zu den Reifen: wie macht sich die Kombi so? Fahre vorn auch den MK in 2.2 und hatte hinten den SK in 2.1 drauf, der mir aber auf Asphalt viel zu doll "brummte", als wär ich n Traktor  Und fand den auch zu schmal. Hatte dann drüber nachgedacht, ihn mir in 2.3 zu besorgen, hab dann aber doch ein Race King bestellt.
Brummt der 2.3er SK auch so heavy? Und welcher ist eigentlich breiter: dein SK oder der MK? Denn auf die Zoll-Angaben ist bei Conti ja kein wirklicher Verlass...


----------



## guese (3. März 2008)

Also mir gefallen die bikes von beiden ausgesprochen gut.Sehr schöne Linien und  beide sehr stimmig.tolle bikes.

Gruß vom guese


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2008)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> muss man halt noch ein paar curtis-aufkleber drauf machen  ...



Das sind keine Aufkleber, das ist gelasert


----------



## r0ckZ (3. März 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> also mir gefällt es gar nicht...
> 
> XTR und WCS machen noch kein schönes Bike...
> 
> sorry, ist aber meine persönliche Meinung


ich glaube mit vorbau umdrehen und satteltasche weg, ist das ganze auf jeden fall zu retten


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. März 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Kurbel ne Ritchey WCS ist?



Nö, sieht mehr nach Stronglight Oxale aus.

Mir gefällt das Scott sehr gut.


----------



## Der P (3. März 2008)

Danke.  

Also wie schon gesagt sind das keine Aufkleber. Ich hatte am Anfang auch schon über komplettes eloxieren nachgedacht, aber als ich es dann mal fertig aufgebaut vor mir stehen hatte, fand ich es live sehr geil. Außerdem sieht man den Rahmen nicht gerade an jeder Ecke und finde mittlerweile er "darf" so aussehen 

Zu den Reifen: Stimmt schon, der SK ist auf Asphalt ein bissl rau. Aber im Wald bin ich mit der Kombi sehr zufrieden. Rollen beide sehr leicht (sind sehr leicht) und haben trotzdem immer guten Grip. Einzig der Verschleiß läßt mich jetzt nochmal ne andere Kombi testen ( kommen wohl Crossmark/Larsen drauf, da passt der gelbe Schriftzug auch besser   ). Von der Breite her nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Wenn du es genau wissen willst kann ich auch mal nachmessen gehen. Hatte zuerst auch schon überlegt mir hinten der RK drauf zu machen, war mir dann aber nicht sicher ob die Kombi mit einem einzelnen dieser "Ballonreifen" so prickelnd aussieht. Hast du die Kombi MK/RK schon montiert? Da würd mich ein Bild interesseiren....

Ach so, es ist keine Ritchey WCS.... 

Edit: Wurde ja schon richtig erkannt, Stronglight Oxale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. März 2008)

Ahh Stronglight!   Sieht der Ritschey von der Form irgendwie sehr ähnlich, nur die Farbe hatte mich stutzen lassen... Mag die WCS nämlich sehr gerne, kam nur leider an keine schwarze mehr ran. 

Der RK ist auf dem Weg zu mir, müsste morgen ankommen. 
Ich hoffe das stärkere Profil des MK hebt die bullige Optik des RK irgendwie auf...
Ich knips dann mal ein Bild und du misst mal die Breiten ok?


----------



## Der P (3. März 2008)

Also mein Messschieber sagt: 

Speed King 2.3 
Karkasse: 51,5 mm
Profil: 54 mm

Mountain King 2.2
Karkasse: 50 mm
Profil: 54,5 mm


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. März 2008)

@Der P

Lass dir nix einreden von wegen prollig, die fetten Scottaufkleber sind rattengeil könnten sogar noch en eck fetter sein......geiler Schriftzug
Man soll ruhig sehen wenn einer was geiles unterm Hintern hat...sorry meine Meinung..
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. März 2008)

Also kein wirklich großer Unterschied...

Dank dir!


----------



## guese (4. März 2008)

@r0ckZ


also das mit dem Vorbau habe ich auch schon überlegt,ohne Satteltasche nur wenn du mir das Taxi nach Hause spendierst beim nächsten Platten 


Gruß vom guese


----------



## crush-er (4. März 2008)

jazzy1133 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein aktuelles MTB: Stevens Manic 08 mit Racing Ralph. Muss demnächst noch mal bessere Fotos machen.
> 
> ...



PERFEKT!!


----------



## Tundra HT (4. März 2008)

@crush er
Gibts so wie es da steht, bis auf die Klingel, den Bottlecage und den VDO Computer bei deinem freundlichen Stevens Dealer um die Ecke.


----------



## gemini900 (4. März 2008)

Meins






















andere Kurbeln müssen noch dran


----------



## jazzy1133 (4. März 2008)

@Tundra HT

nee, nicht ganz. Vorher waren Nobby Nic Stevens Edition mit grauen Flanken drauf. Haben mir aber nicht so gefallen. Denke momentan daran die Sattelstütze und den Lenker gegen Syntace Carbonteile zu tauschen. Auf jeden Fall werden ich den Vorbau noch drehen. Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (4. März 2008)

Auch wenn es Off Topic ist 
Was ist das für ein "Radständer" ?
Haben die Bikes beim Händler auch alle


----------



## jazzy1133 (4. März 2008)

StÃ¤nder ist glaube ich von "Monroe" fÃ¼r Ausstellungen. Den habe ich beim Kauf direkt vom HÃ¤ndler dazubekommen. Einfach mal deinen HÃ¤ndler fragen, sollte so um die 10-15â¬ kosten. Achte aber darauf eine stabile AusfÃ¼hrung zu bekommen. FÃ¼r kleine rep. Arbeiten usw. einfach perfekt.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. März 2008)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehrliche Meinung? Mir hat die Headshok Super Fatty Ultra noch nie gefallen. Und irgendwie ist mir das Bike zu unauffällig schwarz. Keine Aha-Effekte. Und meiner Meinung nach gehören MTB`s in Gelände und nicht mit Strassenreifen auf die Strasse. Dafür gibt`s Fitnessbikes. Aber wem`s gefällt durchaus für Radwegtouren geeignet.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. März 2008)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber den tuffigen Front und Rückstrahler entfernst du noch......


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. März 2008)

So jetzt meins mit neuer Gabel und Kurbel....
















Gabel wiegt um die 750 gramm mit nem 250er Schaft....will die erst ma testen, Carbon kommt dann ggf. später....


----------



## gemini900 (5. März 2008)

Dafür ist es doch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (5. März 2008)




----------



## razor-toothed (11. März 2008)

Hi,

ich will zwar (noch) kein Rad hier vorstellen, hätte aber ne Frage. Hab mir vor kurzem einen neuen Rahmen(Giant Xtc Team) gekauft. Meine Größe 1,84m und 86cm Schrittlänge. Hier kann man die Geometrie einsehen(21Zoll ist meiner):
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/mountain/1807/30856/
Frage: ist das noch Cross Country?

MfG,
r-t


----------



## Unrest (11. März 2008)

Ob das Rad "Cross Country" ist weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß aber, dass es auf die Größe nicht immer ankommt.
Will meinen: Die Größe ist rotzpiepegal, es kommt auf die Geometrie des Rahmens an. Und die ist bei gleichen Rahmen eigentlich in allen Größen - speziell in der Relation der einzelnen Längen - meist annähernd gleich.

Bin etwas (11cm) größer als du, meine Beine sind etwas (10cm) länger als deine und ich fahre auch nen 21"-Rahmen..
Will meinen: Der Rahmen könnte dir wohl oder übel zu groß sein. Aber da du ihn schon hast, probier einfach, ob er dir nicht doch passt.. Man kann ja auch einiges mittels Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker rausholen..

Gruß
Unrest


----------



## MTB007 (15. März 2008)

Ihr dürft mal raten was dat is:


----------



## Stump1967 (15. März 2008)

Hallo,

hat zwar etwas Rot dabei aber doch mehrheitlich Schwarz.  





Gruß,
Stump


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. März 2008)

hier mal meins.





beschreibung im album

mfg
frank


----------



## schuberth1 (16. März 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat zwar etwas Rot dabei aber doch mehrheitlich Schwarz.
> 
> ...



... zum glück hab ich ein rotes, das ist ja wie die schwarze Pest hier. 

Natürlich Glückwunsch, ich weiß wie sich das Teil fährt, von daher kein Kommentar.


----------



## mucho (17. März 2008)

so hier mal meins zum derzeitigen standpunkt. die leitungen werden bei zeit noch gekürzt


----------



## jmr-biking (17. März 2008)

Schönes Bike! Bist du zufrieden mit dem Nox-Rahmen? Ist es ein Satellite oder  ein Eclipse SLT Rahmen? Der Satellite ist ja recht günstig und sieht super aus. Überlege mit nämlich ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel für leichtes Terrain aufzubauen.


----------



## mucho (18. März 2008)

ist n eclipse slt...bin mit dem rahmen zufrieden, 
der lack hat eben die schwächen, die typisch für nasslack sind und das geringe gewicht ging ein bisschen auf kosten der steifigkeit, was ich allerdings nicht als schlimm empfinde
fahre den rahmen mit 85-87kg nackgewicht
mit dem satellite habe ich keine erfahrungen gemacht aber ich denke, dass der rahmen für ein zweirad reicht, wenn man nicht allzu kräftig gebaut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2008)

Ich tendiere eher zu einem Satellite-Rahmen, da es ein Winterbike werden soll. Die Starrgabel wird eine Pace sein, dachte deshalb auch an den höherwertigen Rahmen um Leichtbau zu betreiben. Aber das kostet ja schon wieder alles.   Alle anderen Komponenten habe ich noch von einem anderen Bike. Gewichtsmäßig habe ich da auch keine Probleme, da mein Gesamtgewicht auch so um die 83 kg schwankt. Danke für die Info.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. März 2008)

no saint maxari r

19 zoll mit "richtiger" 2.25er bereifung: 8,93 kg


----------



## CSB (27. März 2008)

Schönes Bike, noch viel schönere Photos


----------



## amg 2 (27. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]so, will dann auch mal.
das HT ist noch nicht fertig. bin am überlegen ob ich weisse felgen mit schwarzen speichen kaufen soll , oder ganz in schwarz . was meint ihr??


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. März 2008)

Hä, hä, hä, die Idee mit dem alten Reifen als Kettenstrebenschutz ist nicht schlecht, das hat was.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> weisse felgen mit schwarzen speichen



Das sieht glaube ich saugeil aus


----------



## amg 2 (27. März 2008)

die "normale kettenschutz" waren mir bei meinem fully zu kurz und bei meinem alten HT sind sie immer wieder verutscht.
deswegen bin ich auf die idee gekommen mit den alten reifen , kann ich passend schneiden und auf dem fully ist es jetzt 3 jahre drauf und es hat sich noch kein millimeter bewegt.


----------



## kona86 (28. März 2008)

Ich hole immer ein Stück Schlauch - ist a bissel leichter!!!


----------



## mucho (28. März 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/7/7/5/_/large/bike.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spendier dem hardtail n vernünftiges schaltwerk dann ist das n richtig gutes trainingsrad...
bei dem NRS gefällt mir nur der aufbau den cockpits nicht...ich würde bei hardtail und fully die kurbeln tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (28. März 2008)

das fully hat inzwischen einen anderen vorbau mit carbonlenker und das HT bekommt nächste woche auch ein anderes schaltwerk. sind halt noch teile aus meinem alten HT .


----------



## müsing (29. März 2008)

@mauntenbeiker: sehr hübsch!


----------



## Il Capitano (10. April 2008)

.


----------



## Il Capitano (10. April 2008)

Es wird Zeit, adss ich mal meins vorstelle:


----------



## mucho (10. April 2008)

sieht sehr funktionell aus...fänds aber schicker wenn der rahmen nicht matt wäre


----------



## Slow (11. April 2008)

@Il Capitano: 
Hi, schönes Zoulou. Mein Kupel hat sich zur Zeit auch so einen Rahmen zugelegt. Bis auf die Logos, die schnell abgehen nicht schlecht. ;-)

Aber sag mal, sehe ich das richtig, dass bei dir ganz normale Zuggegenhalter dran sind? Weil bei meinem Kollegen habe ich die Züge durchgängig verlegen müssen, weil der Gegenhalter offen war. Wie hast du das gemacht?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (11. April 2008)

Ich denke mal, hier passt es rein  






.


----------



## mucho (11. April 2008)

kurbel in schwarz mit roten kb-schrauben und dann stimmt das gesamt bild noch ein bisschen besser...das gewicht würde mich interessieren. von komplettrad, rahmen und LRS


----------



## Cpace (11. April 2008)

Und wie oft kriegen wir das Rad im Forum noch zu sehen?? ^^


----------



## bugmtb (11. April 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> kurbel in schwarz mit roten kb-schrauben und dann stimmt das gesamt bild noch ein bisschen besser...das gewicht würde mich interessieren. von komplettrad, rahmen und LRS



Stimmt, bin eh am überlegen  
Gewicht  9610g  
Rahmen 1125g
LRS 1720g 



Cpace schrieb:


> Und wie oft kriegen wir das Rad im Forum noch zu sehen?? ^^



Einmal hier, und einmal bei den Bildern.....so wie es sein soll bei sovielen Threads   Aber Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Cpace (11. April 2008)

Ist ja auch ein süßres Radel...


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. April 2008)

Hier meins nach nem Update
Fuji Team Carbon 9,98 KG


----------



## Northern lite (12. April 2008)

schon seltsam, dass hier alle Bikes 9,98 oder 10,96 kg wiegen aber NIE eins 10,03 oder 11,05


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. April 2008)

Das Fuji könnte man noch schön erleichtern.


----------



## Il Capitano (14. April 2008)

@slow
Mein Rahmen ist einer der so ziemlich ersten also von Anfang 07, der hat noch normale Zughalter


----------



## Kampfgelse (20. April 2008)

@ mauntenbiker
wie steht's mit der Verarbeitungsqualität des MaxAri-R Rahmen. Für knapp 600 Eur dürfte das so ziemlich einer der günstigsten Carbon Rahmen sein.

BTW, der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut. 



rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> nur leider die falsche seite :-(
> kannste nomma die andere bitte



Bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downtown16 (1. Mai 2008)

hi, hier mein spielkamerad........


----------



## müsing (1. Mai 2008)

Kampfgelse schrieb:


> @ mauntenbiker
> wie steht's mit der Verarbeitungsqualität des MaxAri-R Rahmen. Für knapp 600 Eur dürfte das so ziemlich einer der günstigsten Carbon Rahmen sein.
> 
> BTW, der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut.
> ...



hübsches rad. bist du damit in steele gewesen?


----------



## Kampfgelse (4. Mai 2008)

Bin meist eher in südlicher Richtung unterwegs ... hab aber auch in Düsseldorf schon ein schwarzes Curtis gesehen.

BTW. Multicycle hat umgelabeled  
http://www.capic-bikes.de


----------



## dvt (4. Mai 2008)

Update meines Bikes:


----------



## Cuberia (4. Mai 2008)

Mein Pferdchen nach einem kleinen Update :


----------



## mucho (4. Mai 2008)

@dvt:
technisch ein sehr sinniger ausbau
optisch: 
finde den rahmen nicht so schön
die eloxierten teile scheinen zumindest auf dem foto unterschiedliche rottöne zu haben
bitte einen anderen sattel, entweder richtig rot, schlicht schwarz oder beides 

hast du geld übrig, so bau doch bitte mit dein teilen einen anderen rahmen auf

@Cuberia
warum so eine leichte, spiddelige gabel?? 
nette idee mit den blauen und roten akzenten in den zughüllen 
du scheinst deine ludftpumpe nicht zu mögen...


----------



## dvt (4. Mai 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> @dvt:
> technisch ein sehr sinniger ausbau
> optisch:
> finde den rahmen nicht so schön
> ...



Die vielleicht unterschiedlichen Rottöne kommen durch das Foto. In real sind sie gleich. Beim Sattel denke ich an einen weißen. Wegen der Gabel.
Geld für einen anderen Rahmen ist leider nicht drin...


----------



## Cuberia (4. Mai 2008)

@mucho : Die R7 ist schon okay...eben gerade weil sie leicht ist. Spricht in 100 mm auch sehr fein an...bei meinem Gewicht..76kg...geht die Steifigkeit auch noch in Ordnung. 
Ja, hab ein bißchen mit Nokon Perlen rumgespielt 
Nunja, meine Pumpe mag ich immer dann, wenn ich mir mal wieder nen Platten gefahren hab  Ansonsten verstecke ich sie so gut es geht. Zwar genau im Dreckbeschuss am Unterrohr, aber passte gerade so gut da.


----------



## Jan-Ove (12. Mai 2008)

So hier mal mein schwarzer Liebling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus Cypress (12. Mai 2008)

zeig ich euch auch ma mein kleines schwarzes


----------



## mucho (12. Mai 2008)

schwarz und grün-gefällt mir nicht...
kurbel hätte ich nach möglichkeit was richtig schwarzes rand gebaut oder ne grüne tune...vielleicht sieht das grün dann nicht mehr aus wie zufällig gewählt. wäre auch dafür soeviel rotes wie möglich aus dem rad raus zunehmen. aber leicht wirds wohl sein


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Mai 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> So hier mal mein schwarzer Liebling!



Die Sattelstellung is aber nicht dein Ernst......oder...?


----------



## mucho (12. Mai 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Die Sattelstellung is aber nicht dein Ernst......oder...?



zweckentfremdung


----------



## Jan-Ove (12. Mai 2008)

Geb zu die Sattelstellung sieht sehr extrem aus. Ich fahre den Sattel seit vielen Jahren auf allen meinen Bikes in dieser Sattelstellung, selbst 8 Stunden Ausfahrten mit dem Rennrad sind kein Problem.


Laut Personenwaage 8.7 Kg


----------



## Silver79 (12. Mai 2008)

Hier mal mein neues MTB, ist noch alles original, hab grad erst wieder angefangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (12. Mai 2008)

war  mit meinem schwarzen heute auch unterwegs , und habe sogar noch ein bischen matsch gefunden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Mai 2008)

@amg 2

Na das möcht ich nicht putzen müssen......puuuuäääähhhh..


----------



## Northern lite (12. Mai 2008)

das nenne ich mal Artgerechte Haltung   

nur Barends an nem Rizer gehen gar nicht.... besonders nicht in Silber....


----------



## amg 2 (12. Mai 2008)

nächste woche kommt mein neuer lenker, vorbau und barends in schwarz ,  barends brauche ich einfach.....

2 stunden später hats noch besser ausgesehen.
so muss das sein , schwarz , schnell und dreckig............


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Mai 2008)

Hattest Du Deinen Kleinen auch auf der Tour dabei?


----------



## amg 2 (13. Mai 2008)

nöööö, der hats puzten müssen....


----------



## Milli (17. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meine schwarze Luzi  mit 7,5 kg:


----------



## Penny (17. Mai 2008)

Die Magische 8 Kilo Grenze ist endlich gefallen! Lange hat´s gedauert!!


----------



## mucho (17. Mai 2008)

beides sehr schicke bikes!!!
würde aber den RS aufkleber am no saint ab nehmen
bei dem scott finde ich es schade, dass du einen so kurzen vorbau montiert hast


----------



## Milli (17. Mai 2008)

Danke, danke. Aber das Scale stiehlt meiner Luzi echt die Show.
Wegen des Rock-Shox-Aufklebers:
So richtig glücklich bin ich auch nicht damit. Darunter befindet sich so ein No-Saint-Teufel, der ech billig aussah und leider nicht abging, also musste der überdeckt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Penny (17. Mai 2008)

Danke Euch! Der kurze Vorbau muß leider sein, mein Rücken macht da nicht mehr mit! Er wurde leider immer kürzer und zum schluß auch noch gedreht


----------



## Il Capitano (17. Mai 2008)

Das Luzifer is echt geil, gefällt mir sehr gut! Was hast du für Naben und was für einen Lenker?
Das Scale ist natülich auch der HAMMER


----------



## Milli (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Naben sind Ringlé Country Flea und Lenker ein ungelabelter Pazzaz Carbon mit 112 g (inkl. Stopfen)


----------



## IGGY (19. Mai 2008)

He Penny
Was hast du denn mit der Reba gemacht?
Sieht schick aus 
Ich werde es ja in Natura in Kelmis nächstes WE sehen oder?


----------



## Penny (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Iggy!

Die Reba liegt im Keller und bekommt nichts mehr zum essen das sie etwas abspeckt! 

Ne die bleibt auf reserve liegen, weiß ja nicht ob die sich bei Manitou gebessert haben und die Dinger jetzt mal halten! Drum bleibt die Reba in Bereitschaft!

Fahre nicht in Kelmis die sind doch DOOF mit der neuen Reglung da!
Denke mal das ich nur noch Einruhr fahren werde!

Fahre am WE ein anderes Rennen!

Gruß Penny


----------



## IGGY (19. Mai 2008)

Welche Regelung meinst du? War doch nur in Eupen so. Wo fährst du denn dann? Ich drücke dir die Daumen mit der Manitou!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. Mai 2008)

Milli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Naben sind Ringlé Country Flea und Lenker ein ungelabelter Pazzaz Carbon mit 112 g (inkl. Stopfen)



Hast du irgendwo eine Teileliste? Ich habe versucht zu überschlagen wo du im Vergleich zu meinem MTB die 2.5 kg raus geholt hast. 
1kg mehr stecken in meinem Rahmen (+300g), meiner Kurbel (+200g) und Reifen (+350g). Wo sparst du den Rest? Vielleicht inspiriert mich das ja zu den nächsten Käufen.  Wie schwer ist der schöne Laufradsatz?
Gruß Zoid
Edit: Habe eben deine Bilder auf der Waage entdeckt, das erklärt einiges.


----------



## Penny (22. Mai 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Welche Regelung meinst du? War doch nur in Eupen so. Wo fährst du denn dann? Ich drücke dir die Daumen mit der Manitou!



Die mit der Fun Klasse! Jetzt haben wir ja schon keine Punkte bekommen!
Fahren nach Rhens zum Marathon! Hoffe das Wetter hält sich!

Gruß und viel Glück in Kelmis


----------



## IGGY (24. Mai 2008)

Achso! Dir auch viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainBob (26. Mai 2008)

hier mal meins, nicht so teuer wie andere, aber meins 






grüssle Robi


----------



## Sahnie (26. Mai 2008)

CaptainBob schrieb:


> hier mal meins, nicht so teuer wie andere, aber meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch ein schönes Teil. Bei Gelegenheit mal Sattel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau gegen schönere und leichtere gewechselt und dein Rad ist ein echter Bomber.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2008)

Penny schrieb:


> Die Magische 8 Kilo Grenze ist endlich gefallen! Lange hat´s gedauert!!



Dafür sieht es noch sehr fahrbar aus. Nur die silber Speichen...BRRRRRRR...


----------



## CaptainBob (26. Mai 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ist doch ein schönes Teil. Bei Gelegenheit mal Sattel, Sattelstütze und Vorbau gegen schönere und leichtere gewechselt und dein Rad ist ein echter Bomber.



hättest du da ne Idee was da passen könnte,
ich seh bei meinem Bike den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht
und bin da wirklich Betriebsblind, was das Optische angeht, 
deswegen nehm ich da gern jede Hilfe an die ich bekommen kann.

ich hätte da gernen nen Vorschlag für nen Sattel, ne Stütze, nen Vorbau und nen Lenker, was Optisch besser passt, aber auch ca der "LX Klasse" in etwa vom Wert her entspricht.

schon mal besten Dank und Grüssle von der Alb
Robi


----------



## Wolfsblut (26. Mai 2008)

MAINZ:

Gerade zusammengeschraubt, nach der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt. Bremsleitungen noch ungekürzt, Gabel / Vorbau / Lenkersystem wird noch herumprobiert, deshalb die Spacertürme. Aber sonst ...


----------



## keroson (26. Mai 2008)

Willst du mich heiraten??   
Ganz nettes Bike, auch wenn man sieht, dass es noch "ausgebaut" wird  Ich sag mal nix, wegen den spacern, weil du ja doch noch ne Federgabel reinbaust.. Mir gefallen Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau nicht, F99 und passender Lenker (und bitte nicht oversized). Ausserdem n getunete Ec90 mit ner Adapterhülse (im Leichtbauforum verkauft einer gerade eine von Scott MAss auch 31,6). Verräts du uns, was das für ein LRS ist?

Das ist das 1. Bike das ich gesehen hab, an den die Ergon Griffe einigermassen passen. Wenn du noch n tublesskit reinmachst könnte es (fast) meins sein. Ein richtig schnelles Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Mai 2008)

Jule, das ist super!


----------



## easyrider92 (26. Mai 2008)

Hey Klasse Rad.
Ich hab des weißen WCS Vorbau bei s-tech geshen aber leder nur in 90mm
villeicht passt der ja.

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...8023/Categories/"special offer"/MTB/Vorbauten


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Mai 2008)

easyrider92 schrieb:


> Hey Klasse Rad.
> Ich hab des weißen WCS Vorbau bei s-tech geshen aber leder nur in 90mm
> villeicht passt der ja.
> 
> http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...8023/Categories/"special offer"/MTB/Vorbauten



Verfügbare Längen: 90 mm, 100 mm, 110 mm, 120 mm

Kann man auch auswählen.


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2008)

Schick aber noch bissi farblos.


----------



## Wolfsblut (27. Mai 2008)

Danke euch!

Das gute Stück sieht leider nur auf diesem Foto etwas farblos aus. Ich werde noch ein anderes posten. Dann sieht man, wie es wirklich aussieht.

Zur Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker: Die mag ich auch nicht. Aber die Easton kommt auch nicht rein, sondern 34,9 er Schmolke TLO! 
Vorbau teste ich noch. Bin mir da mit der Länge noch nicht sicher. Hab hier einen Syntace F99 in 80 mm liegen und einen Easton Monkey Lite Lenker. Aber leider einen Rizer. Das wär erst mal ne Möglichkeit.

Der weisse Ritchey Vorbau gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut! Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich einen weissen daruf packe oder doch eher schwarz. Mit so viel schwarz siehts halt super schlicht aus, aber auch edel. 
Zu viel weiss sollte es auch nicht werden.
Denk gerade über die weissen Nokons nach 

Und das mit dem Laufradsatz wollt ihr gar nicht wissen  Der ist schwerer als alles andere zusammen  Aber was anderes hab ich im Moment nicht. Wenn ich die XTR Kurbel und meine zwei Rebas verkauft bekomm, ist wieder Luft. Bin am sparen für was schönes, leichtes 

Wie gesagt ... Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker werden getauscht. Dauert nur etwas. 

Und ich such noch jemanden, von dem ich pinke Schrauben für so alles mögliche bekommen kann. Mehr pink würde dann aber nicht aussehen. Lieber ein paar dezente Farbtupfer. Vielleicht noch pinke Schnellspanner. Am besten wäre, wenn das Pink so ein wenig dezent ist. Nicht wie früher, dass man Augenkrebs bekommt, sobald man drauf schaut 

Hier erst mal ein Foto, als noch nicht alles fertig war. Aber da sieht man die Farbe besser:


----------



## Wolfsblut (27. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub, dass die Ergon-Griffe nur deshalb gut aussehen, da das ganze erste Bild so mehr grau in grau ausschaut. Entspricht nicht so ganz der Realtität. Aber ich liebe die Dinger.

Problem: Ich brauch die Teile doch mit Hörnchen. Und der Lenker muss breiter!


----------



## Sahnie (27. Mai 2008)

CaptainBob schrieb:


> hättest du da ne Idee was da passen könnte,
> ich seh bei meinem Bike den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht
> und bin da wirklich Betriebsblind, was das Optische angeht,
> deswegen nehm ich da gern jede Hilfe an die ich bekommen kann.
> ...



Anbauteile sind immer günstig über eBay zu erwerben. Mir würden an deinem amerikanischen Bike Easton EA70 Teile gefallen. Ich habe mir meinen Vorbau z.B. hier bestellt. Bei dem geringen Wert kommt auch kein Zoll hinzu.

http://cgi.ebay.de/80-EASTON-EA70-MOUNTAIN-ROAD-BIKE-STEM-100-25-4-6d_W0QQitemZ300227183969QQihZ020QQcategoryZ42333QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Unrest (28. Mai 2008)

So, wie es da steht wiegt es knappe 11,9kg (mit Personenwaage),
aber das ist bei dem riesigen Rahmen für den riesigen Fahrer auch in Ordnung. 
(21" Rahmen, 195cm und 91kg Fahrer)

Wenn mal zu viel Geld da ist, dann kommt ne neue Gabel, aber sonst ist das die vorerst letzte Ausbaustufe.

Wie ich beim bearbeiten des Fotos gemerkt habe ist die Disc-Seite ein wenig "unterbesetzt", was Rot angeht..
Da sollte ne rote Tiso für die Kurbel abhelfen können, was meint ihr?
Hat vielleicht jemand ne rote Hope mit Schraube in 34,9 die er/sie gegen selbige in Schwarz tauschen würde?
Auf der Antriebsseite ist eigentlich genug vorhanden mit Klemmschrauben und Schaltröllchenschraube..
Gruß
Unrest


----------



## Tundra HT (28. Mai 2008)

@Jule
Bitte bau da ne Federgabel rein (weiß!), mit der Plastik Starrgabel sieht´s nicht schön aus. Das mit dem Vorbau passt gut, nur sollte der Sattel dann auch weiß sein (SLR, Speedneedle oder Fizik den gibts mit pinken Streifen).
Sonst gefällt es mir gut und ich freu mich Fotos vom fertigen Bike zu sehen.
Gruß Jan
P.s. mach das mit den Nokons!


----------



## Wolfsblut (28. Mai 2008)

Ja ... ich würde gern viel mehr machen. Aber mein finanzieller Spielraum fehlt im Moment leider ...
Irgendwie scheint niemand Interesse an meinen zwei Rebas zu haben. Dabei sind sie wirklich neuwertig. Wären beide "unter", dann könnte ich mir eine weisse Gabel leisten. Das genau ist ja mein Traum. Aber ich befürchte, dass das noch etwas dauert.

Die Plastegabel ist eigentlich gar nicht für's Scale gedacht, sondern für mein Straßenbike. Das ist auch schön leicht und wird dadurch noch leichter und schneller 

Deshalb ist das Teil ja auch nicht gekürzt 

Nokons? Weiss oder schwarze? Was meint ihr? 
Bin mir mit den Teilen doch sehr unsicher. Manche meinen, dass ich zwei ganze Sets und ein Verlängerungskit bräuchte   Ich hab doch kein Tandem  

Na ja ... aber ich kann euch sagen: Das Teil ist so verdammt schnell und macht verdammt viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (28. Mai 2008)

Wer auch immer weiß am MTB als Modefarbe eingeführt hat, gehört öffentlich gevierteilt.


----------



## Tundra HT (28. Mai 2008)

@Mete
Manche Menschen fahren schon weiße Bikes, da war das noch keine Mode!
Außerdem find ich´s geil wenn dieser silber-anthrazit-schwarz Einheitsbrei mal aufgerissen wird. Jedem das seine!

@Jule
Du brauchst bei deiner Rahmenhöhe nur das Basispacket (Schaltungskit MTB). Bei mir sind jede Menge übrig geblieben.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Wolfsblut (29. Mai 2008)

Mehr als eins brauch ich auf alle Fälle. Grund: Ich muss die Züge durchgehend verlegen. Beim Scale gibts keine Gegenhalter!

Und dann müssen diese Alu-Nokons auch noch zusammen mit der Bremsleitung durch spezielle Schellen, die unter dem Oberrohr angebracht sind. Alles nicht so einfach 

Da muss ich mir allein schon was überlegen, damit der Rahmen da nicht Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Mehr als eins brauch ich auf alle Fälle. Grund: Ich muss die Züge durchgehend verlegen. Beim Scale gibts keine Gegenhalter!



Hmmm das ist so ne Sache. Die Nokons sind nicht fürs durchgängige Verlegen ausgelegt, haben durch die Kugelgelenk-Konstruktion auch immer ein wenig Spiel (minimalst, was sich auf der Gesamtlänge aber doch bemerkbar macht.). Hab an meinem Fully auch aufgrund fehlender Gegenhalter die Nokons durchgängig verlegt und krieg die Schaltung einfach nicht vernünftig eingestellt - das geht immer ne Weile ganz gut und irgendwann fängt sie wieder an zu spinnen. Deshalb überleg ich grade ernsthaft, Optik hin oder her wieder auf normale Zughüllen umzurüsten.


----------



## Tundra HT (29. Mai 2008)

@Jule

Ups, da weißt du mehr wie ich! Dann rate ich dir von den Nokons ab, da sie die neigung haben, das sie sich verdrehen. Hab ich mal für nen Kunden an einem Fully machen müssen, sah nicht schick aus.
Aber es gibt von Jagwire weiße und pinke Schaltaussenhüllen bei (MCG).
Wäre ne gute alternative.
Gruß!


----------



## Wolfsblut (29. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank euch!

Dann werd ich es lassen. War eh schon die ganze Zeit unschlüssig. Also keine Nokons. 

Was meinst du denn mit MCG? Noch nie gehört ...


----------



## Tundra HT (29. Mai 2008)

Merida Centurion GmbH Deutschland, Vertrieb für Manitou, FSA, Jagwire uvm.


----------



## Wolfsblut (29. Mai 2008)

Super. Weisst du auch zufällig, wo man die online bekommt? Bin grad am suchen. Bislang leider noch ohne Erfolg!


----------



## mete (29. Mai 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Mete
> Manche Menschen fahren schon weiße Bikes, da war das noch keine Mode!
> Außerdem find ich´s geil wenn dieser silber-anthrazit-schwarz Einheitsbrei mal aufgerissen wird. Jedem das seine!



Weiß ich, mir geht es eher um den praktischen Nutzen...da ist weiß bei den meisten Teilen einfach ...nennen wir es "ungünstig".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (29. Mai 2008)

Manche putzen halt lieber als andere 

Ich finde weiss allerdings auch echt schön. Und das schon, als Weiss am Bike noch wirklich keine "Mode" war. Hab z.B. an einem meiner anderen Räder noch ne weisse Magura ...

Und das Tundra von Tundra HT find ich echt farblich super gelungen.

Aber es ist doch ne ganz klare Sache: Die Farbe ist Geschmacksache. Und da ist es doch ganz gut, dass es mehrere Geschmäcker gibt


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Super. Weisst du auch zufällig, wo man die online bekommt? Bin grad am suchen. Bislang leider noch ohne Erfolg!



Jagwire Schaltzüge und alles was man sonst noch braucht gibt`s bei www.bike-components.de. 
z.B. das Jagwire - Schaltzugsset Ripcord L3 in den Farben schwarz, orange, rot, grün pink, weiß, braun.

Bei denen kaufe ich fast nur ein, weil sie günstig sind, ne super Auswahl haben und auch recht schnell liefern.


----------



## Wolfsblut (29. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank!
Das Pink ist ja schon verlockend. Aber ich will nicht, dass das Radl dann irgendwann so ne Tussenkutsche wird 
Mal sehn ... aber die haben echt ne klasse Auswahl. Da wirds wohl bei Schaltzügen bleiben


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Das Pink ist ja schon verlockend. Aber ich will nicht, dass das Radl dann irgendwann so ne Tussenkutsche wird
> Mal sehn ... aber die haben echt ne klasse Auswahl. Da wirds wohl bei Schaltzügen bleiben



Ich denke zur Zeit über Nokon Schaltzüge oder Gore Ride On Schaltzüge nach. Kann mich aber wie du noch nicht für die richtige Farbe entscheiden. 
Mein Schwarzes Cube mir roten Nokon`s. Ich glaube, das ist zu viel Rot, oder?


----------



## crush-er (29. Mai 2008)

@wolfsblut
Mehr als eins brauch ich auf alle Fälle. Grund: Ich muss die Züge durchgehend verlegen. Beim Scale gibts keine Gegenhalter!

...hab mir im Laden Hülsen geholt, die in die Zughalterungen am Rahmen passen und so als Gegenhalter funktionieren. So muss ich das Nokon nicht mehr durchgängig verlegen und es reichte ein set für Schaltung und eins für Bremse. Investition 60 Cent!!


----------



## Wolfsblut (30. Mai 2008)

Was für Teile sind das denn genau? Magst du mal ein Bild posten? Kennst du die genaue Bezeichnung? Wär ja richtig klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (30. Mai 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Was für Teile sind das denn genau? Magst du mal ein Bild posten? Kennst du die genaue Bezeichnung? Wär ja richtig klasse!



also eine genaue bezeichnung hab ich nicht. werd schauen, das ich am we mal ein bild mache. ist echt simpel, eine runde hülse. auf der einen seite nur ein kleines loch für den zug, auf der anderen passt das nokon rein und ein rand hält  sie an den zugführungen am rahmen fest. ich mach mal ein foto.

gruß crusher


----------



## Wolfsblut (30. Mai 2008)

Prima! Freu mich drauf!

Aber trotz allem gehts wohl richtung Jagwire. Das passt ganz gut und ich werd mal den Farbton Pink an mein Radl halten. Dann seh ich, ob es wirklich passt. Möchte auf gar keinen Fall zu viel verschiedene Pinktöne verbauen!


----------



## crush-er (31. Mai 2008)

ist nicht das allerbeste bild, aber zur verdeutlichung wohl brauchbar.

gruß crusher


----------



## Tundra HT (31. Mai 2008)

@crusher

Beim Scale sind andere Zugklemmungen/Führungen verbaut, eine Schale sitzt oben und die andere unten, sie werden mit Linsenschrauben zusammen gezogen. Zusätzlich läuft da noch die Bremsleitung hinten mit durch, ich bezweifle das deine Zuggegenhalter da passen und feßt sitzen können.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Wolfsblut (31. Mai 2008)

Ja leider ist das so ... das wird nicht passen. Klasse Idee, aber bei meinem Scale leider nicht umsetzbar...
Es gibt Jagwires


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (1. Juni 2008)

11,9? also ich hab die gleichen maße (bisschen größer aba nen bisschen leichter).
meins wiegt nur 10,6 insofern find ich 11,9 recht schwer. naja, ich weiß ja nich was bei dir im vordergrund stand. Ich würde auf jeden fall ne neue gabel reinhauen... dann wäre es wahrscheinlich bei 11,5 oder drunter.


----------



## Wolfsblut (1. Juni 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> 11,9? also ich hab die gleichen maße (bisschen größer aba nen bisschen leichter).
> meins wiegt nur 10,6 insofern find ich 11,9 recht schwer. naja, ich weiß ja nich was bei dir im vordergrund stand. Ich würde auf jeden fall ne neue gabel reinhauen... dann wäre es wahrscheinlich bei 11,5 oder drunter.



??? Versteh ich grad was nicht ???


----------



## Wolfsblut (1. Juni 2008)

Alles klar! Bezieht sich auf das Bike von Unrest ...

Sorry!


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (1. Juni 2008)

ups... mein fehler
hatte irgendwie vergessen den namen mit hinzuschreiben ... hehe^^
kommt nich wieder vor


----------



## prinz_f (3. Juni 2008)

ca. 9,75 kg fahrbereit (Flaschenhalter, Computer, Pedale). Wenn wieder etwas Kohle da ist: Ritchey WCS Pedale, Tune (od. Carbon-Ti, od. DT) Schnellspanner. Wenn massig Kohle da wäre, könnte ich mit der Durin od. der neuen SID liebäugeln  
Was noch kommt ist eine dezente (leichte) Sattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Juni 2008)

Auch so schon klasse!
Ich liebe die Simplon, sind einige der wenigen Carbon Rahmen, die ich mag.
Die Federgabel läuft ja nicht weg und die Reba reicht doch erstmal vollkommen aus 

Ein richtiges Foto von der Schokoladenseite wäre noch schön...


----------



## Popeye34 (4. Juni 2008)

Ein Geiles Teil!

Mein lieblingsrahmen.....


----------



## Markus82 (5. Juni 2008)




----------



## Sahnie (5. Juni 2008)

Für ein Versenderbike mal richtig schick. Aber die Brakebooster würde ich abmachen. Sowas habe ich auch schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Aber viel Spaß beim Kilometer keulen.


----------



## amg 2 (5. Juni 2008)

und noch schwarze kabelbinder für den kettenschutz .


----------



## MatzeRockt (5. Juni 2008)

Grüße an die Radlergemeinde...


----------



## Markus82 (5. Juni 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Für ein Versenderbike mal richtig schick. Aber die Brakebooster würde ich abmachen. Sowas habe ich auch schon seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Aber viel Spaß beim Kilometer keulen.



Man merkt leider, trotz XTR Vbrakes, das der Druckpunkt ohne die Brakebooster sehr schwammig wird, daher sind die noch dran. Sonst bin ich mit dem Vbrakes super zufrieden




amg 2 schrieb:


> und noch schwarze kabelbinder für den kettenschutz .



Die habe ich noch, nur kurz vor der Tour ned gefunden und wollte mir die Kettenstrebe nicht versauen mit Katschern  Kommen aber noch schwarze dran, versprochen


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Juni 2008)

prinz_f schrieb:


> Was noch kommt ist eine dezente (leichte) Sattelklemme.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So was?
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/45859][IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/9/4/1/0/_/medium/CIMG0487.JPG[/URL]


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (6. Juni 2008)

wo bekommt man die her un was kostet/ wiegt der spaß denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (6. Juni 2008)

Sowas bekommt man beispielsweise beim User "coparni".
Und den fragst du am Besten per PM..


----------



## HypnoKröte (6. Juni 2008)

Wenn du sowas bei Coparni bekommst, schenke ich dir meine


----------



## cluso (6. Juni 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Sowas bekommt man beispielsweise beim User "coparni".
> Und den fragst du am Besten per PM..



Falsch, müsste von "Charliemike" sein.

Aber der Rest passt soweit.


----------



## prinz_f (6. Juni 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> So was?



die original vom Scale würde mir reichen - die ist wie meine Extralite, die ich bisher auf meinem vorigen hatte. Schön, leicht und elegant...


----------



## pug304 (7. Juni 2008)

ein Update von dem meinen:


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (8. Juni 2008)

RK in 2.0 hättens auch getan  

Der rote Schnellspanner ist ein Außenseiter an dem bike, der arme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (8. Juni 2008)

beim Tegernsee Marathon war ich gang froh über die 2.2 

die reoten Schnellspanner werden gegen irgendwelche Tune-Schnellspanner getauscht, wenn mir meine Frau wieder mal Taschengeld gibt


----------



## Tundra HT (8. Juni 2008)

Frau....? Taschengeld????? HAHAHAHA!
Kommen die nicht auf einmal ganz plötzlich unbemerkt ans Bike?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juni 2008)

@pug304

Hmm, erinnert mich irgendwie an die Surly-Bikes die in Alaska gefahren werden..... 
Die haben auch so dicke Reifen für den Tiefschnee, würde dünnere wählen aber ansonsten isses okay.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Boondog (13. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein kleines Schwarzes






[/URL][/IMG]

ich weiß, der Spacerturm... der kommt noch weg.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (14. Juni 2008)

Gefällt gut!  
Andere Stütze käme noch besser und n paar blaue Teile (Schaltröllchen, KB-Schrauben etc...)


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2008)

Das Curtis kommt mal verdammt gut!


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Juni 2008)

Sehr schick, das Steppenwolf. Finde den Rahmen immer wieder toll. Das Curtis sowieso .


----------



## Slow (14. Juni 2008)

Hier nochmal mein Eclipse nach einpaar kleinen Veränderungen.


----------



## tramal (15. Juni 2008)

so noch ne zoulou 11.1 kg da geht noch was!*G


----------



## Fusion-Racer (15. Juni 2008)

Jetzt will ich Euch mein neues Bike mal zeigen: 




Poison Mescalin Rh 48 in MTBvD-Teamlackierung
Rock Shox Sid Worldcup
komplett XTR-Antrieb und Bremse
DT 240er-Naben/Revo-Speichen/4.2-Felge, 160er Windcutter-Discs, Michelin-Latexschläuche, Racing Ralph 2.1
DT RWS-Schnellspanner
Syntace P6-Sattelstütze/F119-Vorbau/Duraflite OS-Lenker
Coparni-Sattelklemme
Look Quartz Carbon
CYXS-Flaschenhalter

Gewicht wie oben abgebildet 9,3 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2008)

tramal schrieb:


> so noch ne zoulou 11.1 kg da geht noch was!*G



Konntest Du dich nicht zwischen Dirtbike und Rennsemmel entscheiden?
Schaut so etwas merkwürdig aus.
Würde zumindest die Stütze weiter raus machen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Konntest Du dich nicht zwischen Dirtbike und Rennsemmel entscheiden?
> Schaut so etwas merkwürdig aus.
> Würde zumindest die Stütze weiter raus machen.



Vor allem die Kombination aus R7 und Singletracks finde ich sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Tundra HT (15. Juni 2008)

@ tramal

Steuerrohr- und Sitzrohrwinkel sehen auch fragwürdig aus !


----------



## tramal (16. Juni 2008)

hm ja ist alles ne frage des budgets lenker und lrs werden noch gewechselt


----------



## sixhand (20. Juni 2008)

*Es ist da und macht viel Spaß,​*(sorry für Bildqualität/Mobil-Foto!)

Viele Grüße & take care​


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (20. Juni 2008)

Das Bild ist in der Tat mies.

Die Sache mit dem Dämpfer bei den Focus Rahmen gefällt mir aber gut. Sieht elegnat aus und der Däpfer ist recht gut vor Dreck geschützt an der Stelle.

Das Foto lässt vermuten, dass es n ganz schickes Bike ist  Obwohl es eher All Mountain ist als XC...


----------



## Nimrev (20. Juni 2008)

Derzeit noch Stangenware, soll sich aber möglichst schnell ändern!


----------



## Biker in Not (21. Juni 2008)

hier mein schwarzes nox-bike.

handmade 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photo...otos/1/1/8/3/6/2/_/thumb/bike.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## OpelAstraXtreme (21. Juni 2008)

Die Planungen laufen schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker in Not (22. Juni 2008)

mein schwarzes nox

handmade 



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/123973]
	
[/URL]


----------



## prinz_f (22. Juni 2008)

Nimrev schrieb:


> Derzeit noch Stangenware, soll sich aber möglichst schnell ändern!



Sehr schön! Die XT Kurbel passt viel besser als ich angenommen hätte. Fährt sich gut das Gravity, gell!


----------



## Kendooo (22. Juni 2008)

OpelAstraXtreme schrieb:


> Die Planungen laufen schon wieder



Schaut fein aus. Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn und wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel? Mehr könnte schon fast wieder grenzwertig sein.


----------



## Nimrev (22. Juni 2008)

> Sehr schön! Die XT Kurbel passt viel besser als ich angenommen hätte. Fährt sich gut das Gravity, gell!



Macht sich wirklich super die Kiste...etwas schwer ist sie noch!


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Spacerturm weg, VB, Lenker, Stütze und Sattel tauschen, irgendwann mal die Laufräder, mehr würd ich nicht machen.
Ich bin ja kein großer Carbon Freund aber die Simplon Rahmen gefallen mir immer noch mit Abstand am Besten.
Schönes Bike.


----------



## prinz_f (22. Juni 2008)

Nimrev schrieb:


> Macht sich wirklich super die Kiste...etwas schwer ist sie noch!



naja. Die Laufräder sind ziemliche Bleigewichte. Evtl. Actionsports oder einen Custom-Satz. Da würdest du ohne Probleme ein halbes Kilo rausholen. Und Tyler1977 muss ich auch recht geben, was die Stütze und den Sattel betrifft. Ansonsten echt Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OpelAstraXtreme (22. Juni 2008)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Schaut fein aus. Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn und wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel? Mehr könnte schon fast wieder grenzwertig sein.



Rahmengröße ist 22". Musste sein, ich bin 193 groß . Die Reba ist auf 85mm eingestellt, also Minimum. Das liegt glaube ich eher an der Perspektive - wenn ich davor stehe kommt es mir nicht so riesig vor


----------



## Nimrev (23. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Spacerturm weg, VB, Lenker, Stütze und Sattel tauschen, irgendwann mal die Laufräder, mehr würd ich nicht machen.
> Ich bin ja kein großer Carbon Freund aber die Simplon Rahmen gefallen mir immer noch mit Abstand am Besten.
> Schönes Bike.





prinz_f schrieb:


> naja. Die Laufräder sind ziemliche Bleigewichte. Evtl. Actionsports oder einen Custom-Satz. Da würdest du ohne Probleme ein halbes Kilo rausholen. Und Tyler1977 muss ich auch recht geben, was die Stütze und den Sattel betrifft. Ansonsten echt Top.



Laufräder sind noch nicht geplant, allerdings hatte ich mir einige Syntace Parts vorgestellt:

Vorbau: F119
Lenker: Duraflite Carbon
Sattel: SLR TT
Stütze: P6

Das Spacertürmchen kommt natürlich auch noch weg...hatte bisher nur Zeit für ne kleine Runde, daher ist noch nichts weiter am Bike getan .


----------



## XR2 (26. Juni 2008)

Ist nicht nur schwarz...

Mehr Fotos davon gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=343820


----------



## Unrest (26. Juni 2008)

Gabel weg und ja keine weisse Gabel.
Ne schwarze Durin oder Menja dürfte dem Rad gut stehen.

Davon ab wirkt das durch den "Farb"mix und die Sticker recht unharmonisch, aber das ist Geschmackssache - und ich mags nicht. 

Welche Carbonkurbel ist denn beim Lackierer?


----------



## XR2 (26. Juni 2008)

Siehe den verlinkten Thread...

Es war eine weiße Manitou SX drin am Anfang. Aus Gewichtsgründen wurde dann die rote SX Carbon eingebaut. Ich will aber wieder eine weiße weil das spitze ausgesehen hat. Durin weiß oder R7. Die "Sticker" sind überlackiert. Finde sie aber gut und bleiben auch 

Eine Truvativ. Gabs recht günstig in der Bucht weil eben schön verkratzt aber kaum gefahren


----------



## Unrest (26. Juni 2008)

Habe ich gesehen sonst wär ich nicht auf die Kurbel eingegangen..


----------



## XR2 (26. Juni 2008)

Carbonsattelstütze ist schon drin, mit dem Vorbau muß ich mir noch was überlegen. Auf jeden Fall kein Carbon...


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (26. Juni 2008)

@ OpelAstraXtrem
du brauchst bei 193cm nen 22? ich bin 196 und hab nen 20er ... also wieso denn so groß?


----------



## OpelAstraXtreme (26. Juni 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> @ OpelAstraXtrem
> du brauchst bei 193cm nen 22? ich bin 196 und hab nen 20er ... also wieso denn so groß?



Ich komme damit gut klar. Aber unabhängig davon...es ist momentan ein neuer Rahmen im Gespräch - mal abwarten


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Juni 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> @ OpelAstraXtrem
> du brauchst bei 193cm nen 22? ich bin 196 und hab nen 20er ... also wieso denn so groß?



Also ich kann´s nachvollziehen, bin selber 1,95 m hoch und hab so um die 98 kilo Kampfgewicht.
So ein langer Ochse auf nem kleinen Rädchen.... 
Da sieht so ein Kinderrahmen in 20" nun mal nix aus, fahr selber immer so um die 58er bis 60er Rahmen.
Wenn ich die 20" umrechne also mal 2,54 dann komm ich auf nen 50er Rahmen, das ist ein Kinderfahrrad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (26. Juni 2008)

Rahmenhöhe wird in Zoll angegeben, Stolli... 
Ich fahr mit meinen 195 nen 21" Rahmen..


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (27. Juni 2008)

naja... wenn du meinst... der rahmen an sich sieht auf jeden fall besser aus
und is auch steifer bei weniger gewicht. un wendiger da nich so lang auch noch ... ich sehe keinen grund für was über21 Zoll.


----------



## homopus (27. Juni 2008)

Hier mal das "kleine schwarze" meiner Gattin...ist zwar kein XC, aber ich denke es ist trotzdem ganz nett geworden. Ist ein 2008ér Santa Cruz Heckler in S und wiegt dank der feinen Zutaten lediglich ehrliche 12,6kg


----------



## flix f (27. Juni 2008)

homopus schrieb:


> Hier mal das "kleine schwarze" meiner Gattin...ist zwar kein XC, aber ich denke es ist trotzdem ganz nett geworden. Ist ein 2008ér Santa Cruz Heckler in S und wiegt dank der feinen Zutaten lediglich ehrliche 12,6kg



Geil

- allerdings finde ich den Sattel super Klobig selbst wenns kein CC ist - muss aber wohl passen, Satt den  Race Face hätten mir Syntace parts auch gefallen, die Hope kommt echt edel

wieviel FW hat der Hinterbau? 140/150mm? kann man die Pace eigentlich absenken?


----------



## homopus (27. Juni 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> - allerdings finde ich den Sattel super Klobig selbst wenns kein CC ist - muss aber wohl passen, Statt den  Race Face hätten mir Syntace parts auch gefallen, die Hope kommt echt edel
> 
> wieviel FW hat der Hinterbau? 140/150mm? kann man die Pace eigentlich absenken?



Tja finde ich auch, aber was soll dir wegen des Sattels sagen, ist ein Terry Butterfly und der ist wie fast alle Damensättel ziemlich breit und kurz...

Hinterbau hat 150mm Federweg, Gabel ist ´ne Pace RC 41 mit 40 - 130mm Federweg, die ist per Druck auf den blauen Knopf stufenlos absenkbar


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Juni 2008)

Mich irritieren die fetten Pedalen etwas. Wären Klickies nicht sinnvoller?

Aber ansonsten lädt das bike einfach zum draufsetzen und losradeln ein. Besonders die Pace steht ihm gut. Hoffe die funktioniert auch im Regen


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2008)

Das Heckler wirkt mir deutlich zu überladen.
Die meisten Teile find' ich sehr schick, zusammen passen tut in meinen Augen vieles trotzdem nicht.


----------



## owdtaucher (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin einfach zu blöd meine Bilder hier reinzubekommen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Juli 2008)

In Deinem Fotoalbum unter dem Bild auf BBCode Ein-/Ausblenden gehen.

Dann einfach den Link kopieren und hier einfügen. Kannst Dir dabei aussuchen, ob Du den Thumbnail, die mittlere Größe (die ich jetzt hier verwende) oder das ganz große Bild nimmst.
owdtauchers Hot Chili Zymotic:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (4. Juli 2008)

aber is schon ma ein sehr geiles bike^^


----------



## owdtaucher (4. Juli 2008)

Oh vielen Dank.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> aber is schon ma ein sehr geiles bike^^



Aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## faketreee (5. Juli 2008)

Neid.


----------



## rAd' N r0ll3r (5. Juli 2008)

Neid? Bewunderung triffts wohl eher. aber was wiegt denn das komplettrad bzw der rahmen?


----------



## owdtaucher (5. Juli 2008)

rAd' N r0ll3r schrieb:


> Neid? Bewunderung triffts wohl eher. aber was wiegt denn das komplettrad bzw der rahmen?



Der Rahmen hat 1620 gramm und das Komplette Rad 10300 gramm.

Mit XTR wären noch ein paar gramm drin, aber ich finde die gruppe past optisch nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (5. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mit einem X.O Schaltwerk samt RF Turbine LP noch einige Ecken schöner anzusehen  Aber geiles Bike! Nur der Rahmen erscheint mir schwer etwas...ok, sind auch keine 17".


----------



## brösmeli (14. Juli 2008)

Und das ist meins:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/4/5/7/_/large/PICT0441.JPG


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juli 2008)

Jetzt wirds langsam was.....
















Kleinere Änderungen folgen noch......Kurbel(Carbon), Schaltwerk(XTR Carbon), Pedale und Stütze(WCS).
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Juli 2008)

Die Reifen passen nicht ganz zum edel schwarzen Look des Rests.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ja geb ich dir bis zum gewissen Grad Recht, aber hab die Dinger gewonnen.....nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht in den "na du weißt schon".
Hätte auch lieber die Cube Edition von Schwalbe(Racing Ralph) mit dem weißen Streifen gehabt, aber na ja.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Sahnie (17. Juli 2008)

Yippie Yei heih, Yippy heih hoh, Ghostrider`s in the sky...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Juli 2008)

Tja ich gebs zu ich find den Film mit dem Nicolas Cage klasse.
Daher diese Geschichte.
Geht halt ma in ne andere Richtung, und hat net jeder.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Yippie Yei heih, Yippy heih hoh, Ghostrider`s in the sky...



ich hab zwar den ghostrider film nich gesehn aber war das nich ne anspielung auf den einen blus brothers film? o jedenfalls eins von deren liedern?
gruß


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar den ghostrider film nich gesehn aber war das nich ne anspielung auf den einen blus brothers film? o jedenfalls eins von deren liedern?
> gruß



Nein garantiert nicht....das ganze basiert auf eine Comic-Verfilmung mit Nicolas Cage in der Hauptrolle.....
Bin selber ein Comic Fan(Marvel etc.) und deren Verfilmungen.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Nein garantiert nicht....das ganze basiert auf eine Comic-Verfilmung mit Nicolas Cage in der Hauptrolle.....
> Bin selber ein Comic Fan(Marvel etc.) und deren Verfilmungen.
> Gruß
> Stolli



hmm...clickst du weißt du was ich meine. klasse lied
das dein rad auf ghostrider anspielt is ja nu klar
aber die zeile von sahnie kommt bestimmt von den bluesigen brüdern
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (21. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hmm...clickst du weißt du was ich meine. klasse lied
> das dein rad auf ghostrider anspielt is ja nu klar
> aber die zeile von sahnie kommt bestimmt von den bluesigen brüdern
> gruß




Klar, ich bin doch ein alter Sack!


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Klar, ich bin doch ein alter Sack!



ich bin keiner u habs verstanden. is das jetz n gutes zeichen


----------



## Sahnie (21. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich bin keiner u habs verstanden. is das jetz n gutes zeichen




Guter Musikgeschmack ist immer ein gutes Zeichen. Denn böse Menschen singen keine schönen Lieder. Sagt man jedenfalls so.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Guter Musikgeschmack ist immer ein gutes Zeichen. Denn böse Menschen singen keine schönen Lieder. Sagt man jedenfalls so.


----------



## XR2 (21. Juli 2008)

Das Original von "Ghost riders in the sky" ist von Stan Jones und ist aus den 40ern. Der wohl bekannteste Interpret mit diesem Lied dürfte allerdings Johnny Cash gewesen sein.


Und zum Rest... wo man singt, da laß Dich fröhlich nieder, denn böse Menschen haben keine  Lieder... steht jedenfalls so in einem Livealbum von den Onkelz im Booklet


----------



## Deleted61137 (21. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein kleines schwarzes

*GT Zaskar mit RockShox IndyXC, Spinergy und XT M739*







[/URL][/IMG]

*...und aktueller Zustand mit P-Bone, DT Hügi+Mavic217*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juli 2008)

Das Zaskar gefällt  Mit Spinergy, der Indy und ohne Slambar am Lenker sieht's allerdings besser aus, finde ich.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2008)

na endlich mal ein schwarzes GT! der thread war ja bis jetz deutlich unterbesetzt im bezug auf GTs
die brakebooster sind ziemlich groß aber so lange sie ordentlich boosten is ja alles i.o.
gruß


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällt die Version mit den cleanen Rahmen und den Spinergys auch deutlich besser...
Aber schön das mal in schwarz zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (21. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Version mit den cleanen Rahmen und den Spinergys auch deutlich besser...
> Aber schön das mal in schwarz zu sehen!



...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. version 1 sieht man nicht alle tage, bitte wieder zurückbauen!


----------



## Hellspawn (21. Juli 2008)

da schliesse ich mich an. Auf dem ersten Bild wirklich toll. Auf dem zweiten Bild nur noch "geht so"


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. Juli 2008)

Ja auf dem ersten siehts zwar besser aus aber auf dem zweiten ist es fahrbarer. Mit den Spinergys kann man halt nicht so bedenkenlos fahren wie mit dem anderen LRS. Werde es aber trotzdem wohl bald wieder auf ganz schwarz (mit etwas silber) umbauen.


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Juli 2008)

Moin,
aus dem Norden. Ich hoffe es ist "dunkel" genug!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Northern lite (23. Juli 2008)

das ist grün!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oder wie mein schwuler Frisör sagen würde: Pistazie mit einem Hauch Kaktus


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Juli 2008)

Northern lite schrieb:


> das ist grün!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oder wie mein schwuler Frisör sagen würde: Pistazie mit einem Hauch Kaktus




schwuler Frisör????? Du hast Probleme, mein Frisör ist blond, 90-60-90 und ist kein Mann Haare schneiden tut nicht weh......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> schwuler Frisör????? Du hast Probleme, mein Frisör ist blond, 90-60-90 und ist kein Mann Haare schneiden tut nicht weh......



fährst du nen manta?


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> fährst du nen manta?



Klar, ey. Was den sonst. Mit ´nem fetten Fuchs. Hier auf dem Kiez ist das der Burner Natürlich in schwarz,.....matt!


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juli 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Klar, ey. Was den sonst. Mit ´nem fetten Fuchs. Hier auf dem Kiez ist das der Burner Natürlich in schwarz,.....matt!



 u natürlich mörder breit versteht sich u immer n kavalierstart damits ordentlich quietscht ne?


----------



## Der P (26. Juli 2008)

Meins ist irgendwie auch recht schwarz.








 

 

8,58 kg. Warte aber noch auf eine Tune Lieferung


----------



## gtbiker (26. Juli 2008)

wasn das seltsames graues aufm oberrohr???? lichtreflexion oder doch was richtiges?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (26. Juli 2008)

Krasse Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## Der P (26. Juli 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> wasn das seltsames graues aufm oberrohr???? lichtreflexion oder doch was richtiges?



Lichtreflexion vom Carbon.

Die Sattelüberhöhung is doch normal....


----------



## gtbiker (26. Juli 2008)

ok, danke!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2008)

Verdammt schön! Schlicht schwarz. Welche Farbe sollen die Tune Teile haben?


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Juli 2008)

@Der P

dein Bike finde ich auch richtig lecker. Ich hoffe nur, dass Deine Familienplanung ist bereits abgeschlossen ist. Hast bei der Sattelstellung keine Probleme mit dem besten Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (29. Juli 2008)

ok gefahren wird es nicht mehr im groben gelände
für das hab ich aktuelleres im fuhrpark


----------



## Unrest (29. Juli 2008)

Ich würds dir vom Fleck weg abk(l)aufen...


----------



## BierBaron (29. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein Frisch aufgebautes NoSaint!

Keine Sorge! Die Pedale sind von meinem alten^^
Ich gedenke in wenigen Wochen auf XT Klickies umzusteigen 













Gabel wird noch gegen eine Magura Menja ausgetauscht. Die Tora dient nur als Übergangslösung!
Bremsleitung vorne wird selbstverständlich ebenfalls noch gekürzt sobald mein Entlüftungskit bei mir eintrifft 
MfG


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön das No Saint!


Gerade mit den schon angesprochenen Änderungen.
Hab mir die Menja auch bestellt (hoffe Magura kommt endlich aus'm Quark damit ich mein Bike nächste Woche bekomme).
Könntest Du vielleicht nochmal ein Foto von der Seite machen?

Die SLX Kurbeln sehen wirklich verdammt gut aus...könnte mich ja fast durchringen 30 zu sparen und statt der XT 40g mehr mit mir durch die Gegend zu schleppen 

Warum hast Du denn die Hayes genommen und nicht die SLX Bremsen? Die sollen ja ähnlich gut wie die XT sein und sind preislich auch sehr gut...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (29. Juli 2008)

Das No Saint gefällt. 
Die roten Akzente der RaceFace-Teile sehen richtig klasse zum matten Rahmen aus.


----------



## toschi (29. Juli 2008)

BierBaron schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Frisch aufgebautes NoSaint!
> 
> Keine Sorge!...


Deine angesprochenen Sachen sind entschuldigt aber ein AM Gruppe und dann negativer Vorbau mit Spacern und Flatbar, nen SLR Sattel und was ist das da für eine Zugverlegung am Sattel-Oberrohr 
Wenn Dir die roten Teile wirklich gefallen o.K. aber ich find die Hopeklemme zu klobig für den Rahmen.

Ich hätte da noch nen nagelneuen SLX Umwerfer für Dich...

Gruss toschi


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juli 2008)

Die SLX wird zwar so vermarktet, hat aber von Gewicht und Funktion keinen wirklichen  Nachteil gegenüber einer LX...


----------



## BierBaron (29. Juli 2008)

Wie oben schon erwähnt ging es mir in diesem Fall eher um die Optik. Die 40 Gramm sind mir dann doch egal, weil ich nicht wirklich auf extremen Leichtbau aus bin!

Umwerfer wollte ich sowieso noch auf SLX aufrüsten... Im moment aber nicht so viel Kohle in der Tasche wegen dem Bikeaufbau (Bin Azubi^^)
Die Hayes Bremsen sind von meinem verunfallten Radon ZR Team, welches ich vorher gefahren bin.
Übernommen vom Radon habe ich lediglich die Bremsen, Schalthebel und den Umwerfer.

Vielen Dank noch fürs Lob 

MfG


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juli 2008)

Lasst doch den BierBaron sein Rad so aufbauen wie er will!

Aber einigen fällt das hier sichtlich schwer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juli 2008)

Warum Mehrzahl?
Bislang hatte doch nur einer massive Probleme damit


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juli 2008)

@Tyler1977
Das ist so ne Art Zitat des einen, in dem er sich vllt. wiedererkennt!


----------



## BierBaron (30. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Könntest Du vielleicht nochmal ein Foto von der Seite machen?



Dieses hab ich noch gefunden!


----------



## Unrest (30. Juli 2008)

Finde nur ich das, oder passen die Schwarztöne von Gabel, Rahmen und Kurbel wirklich nicht zusammen?


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Finde nur ich das, oder passen die Schwarztöne von Gabel, Rahmen und Kurbel wirklich nicht zusammen?



das würde ich schon fast als haarspalterei ansehen nachher sollen die reifen noch nen anderen schwarzton haben...
gruß


----------



## BierBaron (30. Juli 2008)

Rahmen und Kurbel passen farblich soweit zusammen!
Scheint wohl am Licht zu liegen, dass die etwas unterschiedlich wirken

Die Gabel die im Moment drauf ist dient nur als übergangslösung. 
In 1-2 Monaten baue ich eine Magura Menja 100 ein. Die passt farblich besser zum Rahmen als die Tora 

Außerdem will ich noch ein paar Schrauben gegen rot eloxierte tauschen!
Das sind unter anderem die Flaschenhalterschrauben.

Welche ich noch tausche muss ich noch überlegen... (Vielleicht Kettenblattschrauben)
Soll nicht zu viel Rot werden. Schön dezent soll es sein!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. August 2008)

Rahmen:No Saint Luzifer Scandium:
Gabel:Rock Shox SID Team
Schaltung: XTR
Kurbel: XT
Bremsen: XTR/Avid SD SL
LRS: Mavic Crossride
Reifen: Michelin XCR A.T.
Vorbau, Sattelstütze. Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Specialized S-Works
BarEnds: XLC
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Gewicht: sub 10


----------



## Kunibert (6. August 2008)

...mein Stadtflitzer: gebrauchtes Nicolai Argon CC in "L" von 2004.


Mit vielen alten Teile, die hier recycled wurden: 
Pace VR-Nabe, Bullseye HR-Nabe mit Schraubkranz, alte Deore Daumenshifter, Pace RC 31 Carbongabel, Coda Kurbeln (kommt noch ein größeres Blatt ran) usw.

Für die kleine Feierabend-Runde in der City genial!


----------



## prinz_f (6. August 2008)

Kunibert schrieb:


> ...mein Stadtflitzer: gebrauchtes Nicolai Argon CC in "L" von 2004.
> 
> 
> Mit vielen alten Teile, die hier recycled wurden:
> ...



man muss das Rad aber nicht notwendigerweise in jedem zur Verfügung stehenden Thread präsentieren... einmal hätts allemal getan - noch dazu im selben Unterforum!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. August 2008)

@Kunibert

Saugeiles Ding, dein Nicolai Argon.....gefällt mir supie.
Vorallem die Retroparts.....Daumenschalter....wie genial.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Hellspawn (7. August 2008)

hm, mir gefällt der zusammengewürfelte Look nicht. Genausowenig wie Slicks am "MTB"


----------



## crush-er (7. August 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> hm, mir gefällt der zusammengewürfelte Look nicht. Genausowenig wie Slicks am "MTB"



...ich denke "mein Stadtflitzer" sagt doch alles. Da dürfen auch slicks drauf, weil stadt und kein gelände.

mir gefällts ausgesprochen gut.ist natürlich immer eine frage des persönlichen Geschmacks...

guß
crusher


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

ist aber mehr ein Allmountainhardtail als ein Crosscountrybike


----------



## kona86 (8. August 2008)

Cool! Nur die Grünen Griffe stören das Gesamtbild. Würde vllt. noch die Mavicaufkleber entfernen.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2008)

täuscht das oder steht dein sattel etwas schief? (von hinten gesehen etwas nach links)
gruß


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

die mavics mach ich mal schnell ab, da hast du recht. in echt passen die grünen griffe wunderbar. die lassen , dass gesammtbild nicht so streng wirken. außerdem ist der rahmen nicht komplett schwarz. es sind blaue outlines um die schrift rum. es kommt auf dem bildern nur doof rüber.

@ agressor als ich es gemerkt habe, war der akku leer ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> @ agressor als ich es gemerkt habe, war der akku leer ^^


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

ich spar mir mal noch , dass zeigen in:
"Eure Studentenbikes"
und
"Eure XC-Kunstwerke"

achja so sah es mit alten rahmen aus





ich finde es eine ernsthafte verbesserung


----------



## DirtyHarry83 (17. August 2008)




----------



## hhninja81 (17. August 2008)

DirtyHarry83 schrieb:


>




Es ist Sommer und wir haben eigentlich gutes Wetter, warum kannst Du das nicht ausnutzen und dort ein "netteres" Foto machen? Stattdessen quetscht Du das Ding in eine Ecke und machst dieses ........ Bild! Warum?-
Möchtest Du von dem Rad ablenken?


----------



## DirtyHarry83 (17. August 2008)

Lol an dem Tag war scheiss Wetter... und auf was sollte ich den lenken auf die Bambusmatte im Hintergrund ...wow schon schick

ich mach neue Heute und dann bekommst eins mit ner schönen Location ;-)


----------



## Nuggets (17. August 2008)

Hier mein schwarzer Flitzer:






Kommentare Willkommen


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2008)

Gabel geht gar nicht, Sattel auch nicht.


----------



## Christian Back (17. August 2008)

Aber das Satteltäschchen korrepondiert farblich ungeheuer gut mit dem Lockouthebel der Gabel... 
Ansonsten: alles schön, weil nicht aus Tupperware!!!


----------



## Mais (17. August 2008)

bis auf satteltasche und bar ends ganz gut
was ich käsig finde ist reifenkombi vorne smart sam hinten albert
???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuggets (17. August 2008)

Dass die Gabel nichts ist, weiß ich. Sobald ich wieder Geld fürs Rad habe, kommt ne neue Gabel. Evtl. auch ein neuer Sattel, wobei ich daran nichts auszusetzen habe.
Was habt ihr gegen die Satteltasche!?
Die größte Kritik an den Barends war bisher, dass sie zu groß seien. Ich mag sie, weil man bei einem Sprint mal richtig "anziehen" kann. Wirken hier aauf dem Foto überprop. lang.
Fand die Kombi der Reifen sinnvoll, da Smart Sam gut abrollt und trotzdem einigermaßen Grip hat und der Albert hinten sehr starken Grip hat und sich angeblich nicht so leicht abfährt wie der Ralph.
Hab auch schon mal den Conti Mountain King ins Auge gefasst.

Danke für die ehrliche Meinung!


----------



## Christian Back (17. August 2008)

Ach Mensch, wir machens ja auch nicht besser. Und, ich hab´ noch nicht mal ein schwarzes Rad.....


----------



## Mais (17. August 2008)

idealerweise hast du aber hinten geringen rollwiderstand (da kommt schließlich die kraft auf die straße) und vorne viel grip weil das vorderrad die gesamte führungsarbeit erledigt.


----------



## LDT-Pro08 (17. August 2008)

Jo, hier mal mein Cube!!! vom Deore/LX/tora zum XT/reba+ein paar andere tolle parts

zum XC-racen für mich SUPER, es könnten nur ein XTR LRS drauf und eventuell Sram X.O schaltwerk und Twister aber bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden...zuverlässiges bike...



mfg dominik

ps. villeicht könnte mir bitte mal einer Pn´en wie man die bilder in das textfeld einfügen kann danke!!!!


----------



## S-Racer (20. August 2008)

meines nach dem neuesten Update...Reifen...Schrauben....übrigens in südlichem Sonnenlicht aufgenommen. Mühe gegeben.

M.


----------



## LDT-Pro08 (20. August 2008)

S-Racer schrieb:


> meines nach dem neuesten Update...Reifen...Schrauben....übrigens in südlichem Sonnenlicht aufgenommen. Mühe gegeben.
> 
> M.




schick, fast wie meins sie gleichen sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (20. August 2008)

Schön.
Sind die Decals beim eloxierten Superlight eigentlich auch nur aufgeklebt?


----------



## LDT-Pro08 (20. August 2008)

Ne, die sind gelasert, leider weiß ich nich wie man die fotos so groß ins textfeld hier einfügen kann dann könnte man alles besser sehen!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. August 2008)

Danke!
Reicht mir schon


----------



## S-Racer (20. August 2008)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (21. August 2008)

Ich glaube so bleibt es erst mal eine Weile. 








Ich habe jetzt ´ne neue Baustelle 
Gruß Zoid


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (21. August 2008)

Sehr schön......schlicht, schwarz, elegant......gefällt sehr.
Gewicht.....?
Du bist ein kleiner.....gell....?
Sieht man an der Rahmengröße.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (21. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Sehr schön......schlicht, schwarz, elegant......gefällt sehr.
> Gewicht.....?
> Gruß
> Stolli


Sehr genau 10 KG. Ist ja nichts wirklich leichtes verbaut, außer der SID SL vielleicht. Der Rahmen (Funworks) hat 1600g und es fehlen ja noch die Flaschenhalter. Habe aber noch einen LRS rote Rolf Satellite mit Panaracer Trailblaster 1.8, die sparen noch mal 300g. Dann bleibt es auch mit Flahas unter 10kg 
Gruß Zoid


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (21. August 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> S
> Gewicht.....?


_Aktuell gut 67 kg, wenn ich mehr Zeit für das radfahren habe auch weniger. _


> Du bist ein kleiner.....gell....?


_174 cm_


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. August 2008)

Schön, schlicht.
Was sind das denn für Lock On Griffe (ODI?)?
Wusste gar nicht, daß es welche gibt, die für Grip Shifts passen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (21. August 2008)

Hallo!


Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schön, schlicht.
> Was sind das denn für Lock On Griffe (ODI?)?
> Wusste gar nicht, daß es welche gibt, die für Grip Shifts passen...


Das sind Propalm. Ich finde sie preiswert und gut. Es gibt sie in sehr vielen Farben und Formen. Schau mal hier: http://www.propalm.de oder bei Ebay.
Gruß Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal das Rad von meinem Sohn. Stütze ist nun auch schon etwas weiter draußen. Die kleinen wachsen aber auch so schnell.

Kommentare willkommen.










Und hier nochmal mein kleines:





Gruß,
Stump


----------



## aggressor2 (22. August 2008)

ich wäre gern dein sohn. bei dem rad


----------



## Christian Back (22. August 2008)

wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs? Haste den Kleinen aber nich den Tremalzo ´raufgeprügelt?


----------



## IGGY (22. August 2008)

Das S-Works ist ein Traum


----------



## Tanic (28. August 2008)

So, hab die Tage mein Winterbike zusammengeschraubt....


----------



## Northern lite (29. August 2008)

hast Du da etwa noch diesen Kunststoffschutzring zw Kassette und Speichen?

ich hoffe ich täusche mich da, denn das Ding geht ja gar nicht....


----------



## Tanic (29. August 2008)

Nene, muss ne optische Täuschung sein

Iss mittlerweile schon ab, ist irgendwie so geliefert worden.


----------



## Northern lite (29. August 2008)

wie geliefert??

ich dacht Du hättest selbsz zusammengeschraubt


----------



## Tanic (29. August 2008)

Yo zusammengebaut hab ichs, die Laufräder und Kassette hab ich allerdings komplett erworben. Unglücklicherweise wurde es ,it der "Plastikscheibe" geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (4. September 2008)




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (4. September 2008)

Tanic schrieb:


> Yo zusammengebaut hab ichs, die Laufräder und Kassette hab ich allerdings komplett erworben. Unglücklicherweise wurde es ,it der "Plastikscheibe" geliefert.




Abmachen.....aber schnellstens.....


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2008)

ca 75% schwarz....


----------



## fredyhany (6. September 2008)

So hab meine low-budget-zivi-bike ne neue alte gabel(Black Platinum RTWD für 55 ^^) gegönnt bei der alten (Skarep Comp) hatte ich mit meinem Gewicht (80kg) en bissl shiss die irgendwann zu überlasten.


----------



## racejo (6. September 2008)

Also bei mir ist seit dem Zivi einiges weniger Low Budget geworden


----------



## M4d_K3kz (6. September 2008)

das lasso würde ich am lenker zusammenrollen ...  die reifen sind für cc wohl nicht so der hit oder? 

gruß arnd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joreg (8. September 2008)




----------



## gerar (8. September 2008)




----------



## #easy# (8. September 2008)

Hier mal mein HT:






easy


----------



## Unrest (8. September 2008)

Die Gabel würd ich dir vom Fleck weg klauen. 
Wie kommts, dass du dich für das schwere Ding entschieden hast?
Imho solltest du drüber nachdenken dir ne schwarze Krone zu besorgen, wenn du die Gabel behalten willst, denn das Silber passt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zum Rest des Rads. Ansonsten: Drei Daumen hoch von mir!


----------



## aggressor2 (8. September 2008)

Das Giant fetzt!
Die Carbonstrukturen passen echt toll zusammen.
Und das Simplon gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Das Steue- und Unterrohr und das Tretlager sind extrem dick und der Hinterbau so dünn.
Geschmackssache.
gruß


----------



## Northern lite (9. September 2008)

die Tachoposition am Giant finde ich mal..... mmmh sagen wir leicht unpraktisch


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2008)




----------



## Waschhausernst (18. September 2008)

Servus!
Zur Abwechslung mal ein Black Pepper:











Vorbau wird noch ein Ritchey mit weniger Neigung besorgt (Gabel baut doch etwas höher als erwartet).
BrakeBooster ist optisch ziemlicher Mist - habt ihr ne Idee (evtl. Schwarz lackieren)?
Ansonsten, was meint ihr?


----------



## Lateralus (18. September 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


>



Super Bike Iggy. Wie biste mit den Scheiben zufrieden? Hab die auch hier liegen. Und weisst Du, obs rote KB-Schrauben auch für die 960er XTR gibt?
Anworten ruhig per PM.


----------



## supasini (14. November 2008)

sorry - hab nicht gesehen, dass das hier "leichtbau" ist - da wollte ich meine Räder doch gar nicht zeigen, weil Leichtbau sind sie nicht. Kommt davon, wenn man im Forum hin- und herklickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (14. November 2008)

"MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes  > Cross-Country Racing" << Steht da irgendwo "Leichtbau"..?
Trau dich und zeig sie her!


----------



## supasini (14. November 2008)

Nagut - war noch im Cache, wär mir sonst zu viel Arbeit gewesen.
das erste ist für meine Verhältnisse LEichtbau und passt definitiv in nen Fred schwarze XC-Racebikes.
die beiden anderen nur mit großem Klimmzügen 
hier also meine OrschinalPosting von heute nachmittag:

=================================================================


ich fahr nur schwarze Räder, XC (im Sinne von "durch den Wald und alles was ich runter fahre auch vorher selber rauf") natürlich auch - insofern sind meine MTB alle XC-Bikes und passen hier rein!

Race-Hardtail Quantec superlight, RS Raba race 2008 100 mm, kompl. XT 770, Marta SL 160/160, DT Swiss 240s/Comp/4.1d, Syntace F119 titan/Duraflite OS carbon/P6 Carbon etc. 10,7 kg (wie auf dem Bild)






Liteville 301 XL, RS Lyrik Coil 115-160 mm, kompl. XTR 970, Formula the one 180/180, DT 240s/Comp/EX5.1, Syntace F119 titan/Vector carbon OS, 13,5 kg






okee, das ist am wenigsten XC, fahr ich aber auch lange Touren mit, ist mein Winter- und Techniktrainingsrad: Brave FRX large, RS Pike team (Stahlfeder) 2005 95-140 mm, Antrieb: Mischung von SLX bis XT mit 22-36-bash, Louise FR mit Shimano 180/180, LRS XT/DT Comp/Brave D-Lux, Syntace VRO S mit 680er Flatbar,... kompl. 14,2 kg







=====================================================================

und was mir gerade noch auffällt: die Räder haben alle ne Sattelüberhöhung (trotz langer Gabeln), das kommt auf den großen Pics nicht so rüber:


----------



## Berrrnd (14. November 2008)

hier mein neuer aufbau.
teile sind alle vom radon zr team only 7.0. nur der rahmen wurde getausch.


----------



## Waschhausernst (15. November 2008)

Was hat der schwarze Quantec denn für ne Rahmenhöhe?
Schicke Radeln sonst, auch wenn ich bei so vielen Rädern mal ein paar kleine Farbspielchen probiert hätte.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2008)

hier mal ein paar bessere bilder.
vorbau, sattelstütze und lenker werden wohl demnächst noch getauscht. hab nur noch keine ahnung gegen was. vielleicht gegen ritchey wcs oder smica.


----------



## Northern lite (15. November 2008)

ich würde Smica nehmen... bzw. ich habe für mein Curtis (jetzt heißen sie ja Capic) genommen und bin überaus zufrieden damit (Sattelstütze 245g und Vorbau in 110mm OS 111g)


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2008)

was ist das fürn lrs den du da hast? 
guck mal nen paar einträge weiter oben.


----------



## Northern lite (15. November 2008)

wenn Du mich meinst....

am Storck den Mavic CrossRide und am Element DT Swiss Onyx mit Mavic X317


----------



## supasini (15. November 2008)

Waschhausernst schrieb:


> Was hat der schwarze Quantec denn für ne Rahmenhöhe?



Quantec 21"/53 cm, Oberrohr waagerecht 610
passt mir genau. Ich weiß, dass kleine Rahmen schöner sind, aber ich bin ja auch ein hässlicher Vogel, da passt das wieder 



Waschhausernst schrieb:


> Schicke Radeln sonst, auch wenn ich bei so vielen Rädern mal ein paar kleine Farbspielchen probiert hätte.



Farbspielchen hab ich doch probiert: schwarz mit Gold (LV), schwarz mit Rot (Q), schwarz mit Gold (Brave), schwarz mit Rot (Rennrad)






Ic hfinde, ein Fahrrad sieht in jeder Farbe gut aus, Hauptsache, es handelt sich um schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (15. November 2008)

@ k-star: Schickes Capic 

Der LRS kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor .


----------



## Zerschmetterlin (20. November 2008)

@kstar Geiles Teil...kann mir jetzt das posten meiner Mühle sparen.....außer dem LRS auf den ersten Blick fast identisch. Hast ja sogar die Aufkleber von der Gabel abgefummelt.....so wie ich. Ich muß sofort in den Keller und nachschaun ob meins noch da ist. ;-)


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. November 2008)

Waschhausernst schrieb:


> Was hat der schwarze Quantec denn für ne Rahmenhöhe?



Müsste ein 21er sein.
Hatte das auch erst ausprobiert, mich aber dann doch für das 19er entschieden.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2008)

@Zerschmetterlin
trotzdem zeigen!


----------



## eiji (21. November 2008)

Reichlich Tuning-Potenzial, aber der Winter ist auch noch lang.


----------



## jones (22. November 2008)

eiji schrieb:


> Reichlich Tuning-Potenzial, aber der Winter ist auch noch lang.



wirklich eine sehr schöne basis (der rahmen )

hast ne teileliste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (22. November 2008)

oh alte sid und 180er scheibe... geht das gut??


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. November 2008)

Das Simplon... zu geil!


----------



## eiji (22. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh alte sid und 180er scheibe... geht das gut??



Wir werden sehen. Um der Vernuft willen habe ich mein altes Bike dafür "ausgeschlachtet". Bei 68kg sollte die Sid einige Monate mitmachen.

Meine Erfahrung zum Rahmen: 

Der Hinterbau dämpft stärker als ich erwartet habe. Im Vergleich zum alten Stahlrahmen sehr komfortabel.
Ab Werk war hinten die Marta mit Adapter auf 180'er, aber die hat sehr starke Vibrationen in den gesamten Rahmen gesendet. Sehr unangenehm. Bin jetzt runter auf 160 (ohne adapter), und sehr zufrieden.

Sind übrigens CrossRides mit beschnittenen Aufklebern .


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. November 2008)

Hi, hi, süß....68 kilo......da hält ne Sid allemal...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## mystahr (22. November 2008)




----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2008)

ah, der bruder von meinem bike. 

schade dass der schnee hier nicht liegen bleibt. alles am tauen.


----------



## MetalWolf (22. November 2008)

Wow, bisher echt spitzen Bilder dabei. 
Hier mal mein NPL500:


----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2008)

bin hier grade am basteln:




morgen gehts weiter. 
die hr-bremse kann ich woh erst mittwoch montieren, da die schrauben zwischen adapter und sattel fehlen.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. November 2008)

So gehört sich das! Starr!

Aber ich will nich hoffen, dass starr jetz noch zum Trend wird

gruß


----------



## mucho (23. November 2008)

ganz und garnicht starr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (23. November 2008)

Meins passt auch hier rein.






Großes Bild

Gruß CBiker


----------



## gtbiker (23. November 2008)

finds geil!


----------



## CSB (23. November 2008)

Richtig geiles Scalpel!

Was bringt das Schätzchen denn auf die Waage?


----------



## CBiker (23. November 2008)

9.3 so wie es da steht.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## volki3 (24. November 2008)

Gude.

Die erste Tour im Schnee




















Das war Geilo 

Gruss Volki


----------



## SollingTourer (2. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein Spark, dieses Jahr gebaut. 11 kg


----------



## amg 2 (6. Dezember 2008)

meins.....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## th1nk (7. Dezember 2008)

Denke mal meines ist schwarz genug:










Specialized Epic Marathon
- Marta SL Bremsanlage
- Fox Terralogic Gabel
- Brain Dämpfer
- Sram X.0, X.9, Shimano XT Schaltung
- XT Kurbel
- Speci Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Sattelschnellspanner, Naben
....


----------



## SollingTourer (7. Dezember 2008)

sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ikimasu (7. Dezember 2008)

roadrunner:


----------



## th1nk (7. Dezember 2008)

ikimasu schrieb:


> roadrunner:


hammer Bike


----------



## SollingTourer (7. Dezember 2008)

ein schickes bike, hab ich schon ein paar mal bei rennen gesehen, was wiegt deins?

Gruss Frank


----------



## SollingTourer (7. Dezember 2008)

Heir mein Spark


----------



## ikimasu (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke 

Das Stomp wiegt, wie es da steht 10,7 kg. Kein Leichtbau...

Edit: Das Spark finde ich auch geil. Habe im Frühjahr zwischen dem Stomp und Spark geschwankt. Ausschlaggebend war für mich dann die etwas komischen Proportionen des Spark bei der RH 54.


----------



## SollingTourer (7. Dezember 2008)

dieses bike wiegt auch 10,7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Dezember 2008)

CBiker schrieb:


> Meins passt auch hier rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gail  
gewicht? 
lg DaViD


----------



## CBiker (7. Dezember 2008)

Und fährt sich auch so 
Gewicht so wie auf dem Bild 9.3kg

Gruß CBiker


----------



## [email protected] (7. Dezember 2008)

CBiker schrieb:


> Und fährt sich auch so
> Gewicht so wie auf dem Bild 9.3kg
> 
> Gruß CBiker



Das glaube ich direkt ;-) 
Das Gewicht ist auch 
lg DaViD


----------



## daniel77 (8. Dezember 2008)

Winterbike:


----------



## homopus (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch noch was schwarzes...Gewicht aktuell bei 11,0kg


----------



## H.R. (8. Dezember 2008)

...müsste schwarz genug sein[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/236352]
	
[/URL]


----------



## thoralfw (8. Dezember 2008)

homopus schrieb:


> Hab auch noch was schwarzes...Gewicht aktuell bei 11,0kg



was sind das für pedalen? kannst du was zum gewicht und preis sagen?

danke


----------



## homopus (8. Dezember 2008)

thoralfw schrieb:


> was sind das für pedalen? kannst du was zum gewicht und preis sagen?
> 
> danke



Klar kann ich, sind NC 17 Sudspin III Pro. Wiegen zusammmen 398g und liegen preislich bei rund 80,-


----------



## De Vingard (8. Dezember 2008)

...bisher unterwegs mit einem 2003er PRINCIPIA MSL e Pro:







...das P. steht wohl schweren Herzens zum Verkauf... der Platz wird langsam eng in der Stube, neu eingezogen ist das SIMPLPON Stomp:






Beleuchtung, Luftpumpe, Sattel"täschen" muss man sich jeweils wegdenken, sind halt Schnappschüe auf meinen abendlichen Touren.


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Dezember 2008)

De Vingard schrieb:


> ...bisher unterwegs mit einem 2003er PRINCIPIA MSL e Pro....neu eingezogen ist das SIMPLPON Stomp



aha....erwischt, doch schon das alter für Fullys erreicht

sag altert man in SG schneller als ein wenig südöstlicher

geiles Teil, über die Gabel müssen wir mal ein wenig schwätza


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (9. Dezember 2008)

homopus schrieb:


> Klar kann ich, sind NC 17 Sudspin III Pro. Wiegen zusammmen 398g und liegen preislich bei rund 80,-



dank dir!


----------



## maze665 (10. Dezember 2008)

is ja auch schwarz.


----------



## Acker (13. Dezember 2008)

Mein Scale


----------



## Der P (13. Dezember 2008)

Wär vielleicht auch ne Nummer größer gegangen, hm?

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, Hut ab. Gibt ja echt viele Scales hier, aber das ist schon auffallend ungefällig. Sorry, Geschmackssache. 

Aber das dir der Rahmen zu klein ist steht mal fest.


----------



## CSB (13. Dezember 2008)

Selbst für ein Scale richtig übel!!:kotz:


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Bike:

musste auf die schnelle die Pedalen von meinem Fully dranschrauben das ich überhaupt fahren konnte, und der Spacerturm wird auch noch entfernt.
Im übrigen ist es sowieso 08/15 und noch einiges an Potential drin 
Für einen Notkauf finde ich es nicht schlecht

So, und jetzt her mit dem Lob und Tadel!


----------



## mucho (24. Dezember 2008)

jo ist n vernunftsrad... mir gefällts aber besser als so manchanderes rad auf dieser seite....


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Dezember 2008)

Das Scale is echt 'n Witz.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (24. Dezember 2008)

Acker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 151622
> Mein Scale



das scale grenzt an vergewaltigung!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel 1967 (24. Dezember 2008)

Acker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 151622
> Mein Scale




Ich wuste gar nicht das man so einen schönen Rahmen so versauen kann,aber das ist hier geglückt.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Dezember 2008)

> Mein Scale



Aua ​


----------



## HypnoKröte (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (24. Dezember 2008)

@HypnoKröte:Sehr schöner Aufbau!Krasses Gegenteil zum Scale von Acker.....


----------



## Peter88 (25. Dezember 2008)

Sind das King naben?
Sehen sehr nobel aus..


----------



## BikeViking (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich fänds mit siberfarbenen Speichen noch schicker. 
Oder mir Schwarzen Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Dezember 2008)

Jops sind King Naben  1 2 andere Bilder


----------



## Deleted 64507 (26. Dezember 2008)

Meins.
Geändert werden in den nächsten Tagen noch Flaschenhalter Specialized S-Works Rib Cage Carbon, Kette KMC X9SL Superlight Gold, Kassette XTR, 
Sattel Specialized Toupé Team.


----------



## Der P (26. Dezember 2008)

...und die Farbe der Gabel bitte 

Ich hab meinem dann jetzt nach langem hin und her jetzt auch mal ne WC gegönnt.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Dezember 2008)

@ma3032
die gabel geht garnicht und ich glaube nicht das eine goldene kette dem rad gut stehen würde ;-)
aber sonst schönes rad 

@ Der P 
dein Rad ist einfach ein *TRAUM*

lg DaViD


----------



## Acker (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

mein Fahrrad kommt ja echt gut an!!!
KÃ¶nnt ihr mir bitte sagen was daran so katastrophal ist, bin nÃ¤mlich totaler anfÃ¤nger auf dem Gebiet, darum bitte ich um hilfe.
Ich hab das Fahrrad so wie es steht anfang Sommer von nem Bekanten gekauft und daher kann ich leider nichts fÃ¼r die zusammenstellung der Komponenten dafÃ¼r.

Aber ich finde das fÃ¼r nen Scale 20 mit der Ausstattung und gerade mal gefahrenen 100KM ( Wegen AchillessehnenverkÃ¼rzung musste ehr sein Hobby aufgeben) 1000â¬ kein schlechter Preis ist, oder wie sieht ihr des?
Aslo ich dachte mir das ich damit schon einen guten fang gemacht habe!!!!


----------



## escezet (26. Dezember 2008)

@acker
da gibts so einiges: als erstes sticht so ziemlich grausam der nicht gekürzte Gabelschaft hervor.Die Gabel ansich ist echt n gutes Teil(wenns ne super air ist erstrecht)Aber trotzdem harmoniert sie garnicht mit dem Rahmen.Dann die breiten Reifen und diese Pedale sind mir auch ein Grauen. Kannst du mit klickpedalen fahren? wenn nicht versuchs mal hast echt enorm viel mehr an Vortrieb und günstige xt Pedalen sind leichter als die Bärentatzen


----------



## Acker (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja das mit dem erhötem Vorbau ist echt nicht der Brüller da geb ich dir recht. Die Pedale sind auf einer Seite mit Clicker ausgestatet, die ich auch benutze! Da werd ich mir aber auch noch reine Clicker dranschrauben.

MFG Acker


----------



## gtbiker (27. Dezember 2008)

Heute weitestgehend fertig geworden.
Marathon Team Racing SL


----------



## felixthewolf (27. Dezember 2008)

schwarz genug?

















für große bilder draufklicken.
mehr details hier

gruss, felix


----------



## Peter88 (27. Dezember 2008)

*Geil!*

 wenn nicht sogar mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (28. Dezember 2008)

Geile Parts Auswahl. Bis auf Shimano genau mein Ding.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Dezember 2008)

Bremsen die Scheiben?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2008)

hier mal mein starrbike.
die kurbel wird demnächst gegen eine slx ersetzt, wenn diese hier nicht mehr vernünftig funktioniert.


----------



## dvt (28. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal ein Marathon-Bike...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Slow (28. Dezember 2008)

dvt schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Marathon-Bike...



Hui und dann ohne Sattel unterwechs. ;-)

Ich glaube ein schwarzer Sattel käme nicht nur wegen dem Foto gut.
Ansonsten aber ein nettes Gerät!

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## dvt (29. Dezember 2008)

Werde den Sattel demnächst gegen einen schwarzen tauschen. Der weiße ist noch ein Überbleibsel vom Aufbau mit der weißen Reba.
Pedale werden auch noch gegen welche ohne "blau" getauscht.
Und vielleicht noch ein paar schwarze Aerozine-Kurbeln, würde nochmal 120g sparen und mit der neuen SASO-Stütze und der KMC-Kette müsste ich auch 10,3 - 10,4kg kommen...


----------



## dvt (29. Dezember 2008)

k_star schrieb:


> hier mal mein starrbike.
> die kurbel wird demnächst gegen eine slx ersetzt, wenn diese hier nicht mehr vernünftig funktioniert.



Fahr mal eine aktuelle Hollowtec-Kurbel. Der Unterschied ist für mich gewaltig gewesen - bin damals von Deore-Vierkant auf LX-Hollowtech gewechselt. Viel steifer!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2008)

dvt schrieb:


> Fahr mal eine aktuelle Hollowtec-Kurbel. Der Unterschied ist für mich gewaltig gewesen - bin damals von Deore-Vierkant auf LX-Hollowtech gewechselt. Viel steifer!



werde ich mir heute wohl mal bestellen. brauche eh noch dickere handschuhe und ne neue sturmhaube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix f (29. Dezember 2008)

dvt schrieb:


> Werde den Sattel demnächst gegen einen schwarzen tauschen. Der weiße ist noch ein Überbleibsel vom Aufbau mit der weißen Reba.
> Pedale werden auch noch gegen welche ohne "blau" getauscht.
> Und vielleicht noch ein paar schwarze Aerozine-Kurbeln, würde nochmal 120g sparen und mit der neuen SASO-Stütze und der KMC-Kette müsste ich auch 10,3 - 10,4kg kommen...



die teure KMc macht doch erat in Gewichtsregionen um ca 8kg beim Ht bzw um 9.5 beim Fully  Sinn, eine schnellverschleißende Kette für ca 40? 

dann eher einen leichten XTR 952 Umwerfer oder die Leichten Eggbeater 

ohne Teileliste lassen sich nur schwer Tipps geben

es gibt rote Eggbeater Federn - meine sogar als Teil eines Rebuild Kit separat


----------



## dvt (29. Dezember 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> die teure KMc macht doch erat in Gewichtsregionen um ca 8kg beim Ht bzw um 9.5 beim Fully  Sinn, eine schnellverschleißende Kette für ca 40?
> 
> dann eher einen leichten XTR 952 Umwerfer oder die Leichten Eggbeater
> 
> ...



Beim Umwerfer kann ich nicht mehr viel sparen, die Preis/Gewichtsleistung bei den Eggbeater Ti ist mir zu gering.
Die Eggbeater-Farbproblematik hat sich gelöst. Hab jetzt die Vorgänger mit silberner Feder und schwarzen Kappen wieder dran.


----------



## flix f (29. Dezember 2008)

dvt schrieb:


> Beim Umwerfer kann ich nicht mehr viel sparen, die Preis/Gewichtsleistung bei den Eggbeater Ti ist mir zu gering.
> 
> 
> ok der 750 ist echt gut leicht
> ...


----------



## dvt (29. Dezember 2008)

Keine Aluschrauben am Vorbau. Ti-Schrauben. Das war wohl das "Auto-Ausfüllen" im Excel... 

Stütze wollte ich mal die SASO ausprobieren soll 200g für ca. 80 Euro wiegen.

Bin durch meine Größe auch nicht gerade Federleicht und leichter ginge es nur noch über Laufräder und Rahmen (bei 21" wirds auch wieder nicht sooo leicht vom Gewicht her), vielleicht noch Dämpfer (die Gewichtsangabe ist in der Liste mit Buchsen, die durch die Wippe ziemlich lang sind), aber das würde dann, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, richtig kosten. Zumal ich beim Rahmenmaterial kein Freund von Carbon bin. Beim Crash ist das richtig Geld, was weg ist.


----------



## Tanic (30. Dezember 2008)

Ein Kasseler Original   ;-)


----------



## enweh (30. Dezember 2008)

Fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschhausernst (30. Dezember 2008)

...die olle Plastikscheibe würde ich allerdings ab machen. Ansonsten schickes Bike - schwarze Speichen würden es noch abrunden.


----------



## Tanic (30. Dezember 2008)

Waschhausernst schrieb:


> ...die olle Plastikscheibe würde ich allerdings ab machen. Ansonsten schickes Bike - schwarze Speichen würden es noch abrunden.



Stimmt, bin aber zu faul die Kassette abzubauen....aha, mein erster guter Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr ;-)


----------



## mucho (30. Dezember 2008)

einschneiden und runterreißen...fertig


----------



## jf1985 (3. Januar 2009)

Hi. Hier mal mein schwarzer XC Liebling


----------



## flob.23 (7. Januar 2009)

Nach Langzeit-Passiv-Lesen poste ich nun (parallel zu Nachbar-Thread) hier mal mein MTB - ein Cube HPC vom Team Rothaus Cube. Der Rahmen ist im Vergleich zur Serie nur mit Klarlack lackiert - drunter ist das nackte Carbon. Damit soll der Rahmen nochmal ca. 100 - 150 Gramm leichter sein als die üppig lackierte Serie (nicht selbst nachgewogen). Die Austattung im Detail:

Rahmen: Cube HPC
Gabel: RockShox SID Team
Schaltung: Shimano XTR Dual Control
Bremsen: Shimano XTR
Laufradsatz: Shimano XTR
Bereifung: Schwalbe Nobby Nic (v) & Racing Ralph (h)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Sattelstütze: Syntace Carbon P6
Pedale: Shimano XT

Gesamtgewicht ist mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter bei ca. 9,3 - 9,5 kg. Leider habe ich nur eine recht unexakte Personenwaage (Differenzmessung). Vom Fahren ist das Ding wirklich sehr angenehm. Nur bei technischen Abfahrten könnte die Steifigkeit im Lenkkopf noch etwas höher sein. Da war ich von meinem Storck Rebel Pro anderes gewohnt.

Geplante Änderungen:

    * Neue Reifen (Schwalbe Rocket Ron)
    * Anderer Flaschenhalter


Wegen möglicher optischer Verschönerungen bin ich für konstruktive Vorschläge offen.


----------



## moraa (7. Januar 2009)

jf1985 schrieb:


> Hi. Hier mal mein schwarzer XC Liebling



Sieht leicht aus, was für ein Rahmen, Komplettgewicht?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. Januar 2009)

ich finde das Teil cool
Die Gabel passt sehr gut zum Bike


----------



## jf1985 (7. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Sieht leicht aus, was für ein Rahmen, Komplettgewicht?



Ist ein Kinesis Rahmen. Das Gesamtgewicht weiss ich nicht genau. Hab im Moment ne Raba drin. Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird kommt die Starrgabel wieder rein plus andere Kurbel und Sattelstütze. Dann kommt die Waage


----------



## NoBseHz (7. Januar 2009)

soo ihr Hardtailfahrer, damit ihr auch mal mein unter12kg-Fully seht das (fast) kein Carbon dran hat und auch fast kein Geld gekostet hat im Gegensatz zu euren sündhaft teuren Böcken  







P.S.: Ich liebe es!

und nochmal in sauber =) es jetzt etwas über ein Jahr alt und hat 6500km gesehen in der Rhön und ca 320 im Spessart.


----------



## Slow (7. Januar 2009)

Jetzt mit Schwalbe...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (7. Januar 2009)

schlauch am vorbau - wird er wenigstens nicht dreckig...

das NOX gefällt mir. für schmales geld ein super bike!
vllt , hauptsächlich aus optischen gründen, 'n xt shadow


----------



## Slow (7. Januar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> das NOX gefällt mir. für schmales geld ein super bike!
> vllt , hauptsächlich aus optischen gründen, 'n xt shadow



Danke! Ja, ist eher als Rad für geringeres Budged gedacht. Aber trotzdem mit Liebe selbst aufgebaut. ;-)

Schaltwerk soll auch geändert werden. Am liebsten aber XTR. Von miraus auch die Serie aus 2005. Mal schauen.
Und schwarze Kurbel irgendwann... wenns Geld nicht reicht, dann Truvativ Stylo oder vielleicht sogar eine Aerozine Kurbel in schwarz.
Überlege sogar an ner Marta... ;-)

Naja, hier noch ein kleiner Nachschlag im Anhang

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Tanic (7. Januar 2009)

Iss das der Satelite od. der Eclipse?


----------



## mucho (7. Januar 2009)

eclipse....wäre auch gar nicht so schwer das raus zu finden


----------



## Tanic (7. Januar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> eclipse....wäre auch gar nicht so schwer das raus zu finden



Warum die Arbeit ? Du antwortest doch ;-)


----------



## razor-toothed (8. Januar 2009)

@Slow

Schönes Fahrrad und schöne Bilder. Was für Naben sind das?


----------



## Slow (8. Januar 2009)

razor-toothed schrieb:


> Was für Naben sind das?



Hi, danke!

Die Naben sind schwarze 6-Loch Shimano XT Naben. Sollte Jahrgang 2006 sein.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## shog87 (9. Januar 2009)

Meins.


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Februar 2009)

--meine .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin. (9. Februar 2009)

Mein Voodoo:


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Februar 2009)

..das voodoo gefällt mir sehr - aber mit schwarzer gabel wärs noch stimmiger ....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Februar 2009)

.......und schwarzer Kurbel....


----------



## Northern lite (9. Februar 2009)

....und nen schlanken Sattel.....


Flite ist ja schon retro.....


----------



## maddin. (9. Februar 2009)

retro aber sau bequem, weil schon fast 10 jahre alt! also schön eingesessen.


----------



## Northern lite (2. März 2009)

dann will ich auch mal... nach so einigen Updates...

aber das Projekt ist noch lange nicht fertiggestellt...

vermutlich werde ich demnächst die Bremsen von Hardtail und Fully tauschen.... macht zwar das Fully schwerer, aber ich denke die Marta paßt besser ans Hardtail (ausserdem um einiges leichter als die 08er Louise)

momentan mit relativ schwerem LRS (1990g) liegt es bei 10,9Kg













geplante updates: - XTR-Schaltwerk
- Saso-Carbonsattelstütze
- LRS (evtl American Classic)
- Syntace Lenker

ich denke 10,4Kg sollten damit locker zu erreichen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawncore (2. März 2009)

ist dir eigentlich klar, für was deine Hone gedacht ist und was sie wiegt? 
Das wäre denke ich neben dem LRS der beste Punkt, um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## supasini (2. März 2009)

naja, die Hone is ne LX. Das Übergewicht kommt durch das kleine Stahlblatt und die Stahlkettenblattschrauben, sonst ist sie fast auf XT-Niveau. Die KB-Schrauben sind schon getauscht. Insofern ist da nicht mehr viel zu holen, außer er macht XTR oder sowas dran...


----------



## sHub3Rt (2. März 2009)

hone hin oder her, das curtis gefällt mir sehr.

(hei das reimt sich, und was sich reimt ist immer gut  )


----------



## Northern lite (2. März 2009)

eben....

das war mir schon durchaus klar, dass es im  Grunde eine LX-Kurbel ist.... aber ich wollte unbedingt eine mattschwarze Kurbel mit sehr gutem Schaltkomfort... das einzige was ich mir bei der Kurbel noch vorstellen kann ist ein großes KB von Stronglight oder TA

kleines KB aus Stahl finde ich völlig OK.... das kleine aus Alu verschleißt doch recht schnell...


----------



## cone-A (3. März 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> eben....
> 
> das war mir schon durchaus klar, dass es im  Grunde eine LX-Kurbel ist.... aber ich wollte unbedingt eine mattschwarze Kurbel mit sehr gutem Schaltkomfort...



Woher kenne ich diese Überlegung bloß?  (siehe unten) Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wiegt sie 5g mehr als die LX-Kurbel (wo immer das Gewicht auch herkommt). Außerdem tut sie bei mir seit über zwei Jahren völlig problemlos ihren Dienst.

Ach ja, hier mein schwarzer Beitrag:











Ist ein HT Transalp Rahmen (Reynolds 631 und "nur" 1980 g bei 19"). Mit einer Magura Ronin 80-Gabel auf extrem wendig getrimmt. Macht Spaß 

Dazu ein Komponentenmix, der Stabilität und vernünftigen Preis vereint und nicht allzu viel wiegt:

Schaltung X.9 Trigger, Umwerfer XT, Kurbel Hone  , Bremsen Avid SD 7 (leider sind keine Disctabs am Rahmen  ) Laufräder Mavic Crossland Tubeless, Lenkerkombi F139/EA 70, Stütze WCS Alu und Sattel - natürlich - Flite.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## chri55 (4. März 2009)

cone-A schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wiegt sie 5g mehr als die LX-Kurbel (wo immer das Gewicht auch herkommt).



wahrscheinlich von den Stahleinsätzen am Pedalgewinde. 

leichter und mattschwarz wäre z.B. die hier. den Schaltkomfort kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## Christian Back (5. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich von den Stahleinsätzen am Pedalgewinde.
> 
> leichter und mattschwarz wäre z.B. die hier. den Schaltkomfort kenne ich aber nicht.



Ihr habt ja Recht: leider gibt es, außer man steht auf Plaste und Elaste, keum noch schwarze MTB- Kurbeln am Markt, die alltagstauglich wären. In so fern ist die Entscheidung für die Hone schon  .
An den Kurbeln stört mich eher der große Pedalabstand, und zweifach fahren ist schlecht möglich.
Wie schön einfach war das damals mittels Vierkant oder Oktalink, kürzere Achsen zu fahren und durch den fünfarm- Spider mehr Auswahl bei den Kettenblättern zu haben... 
Aber, das soll ja kein Kurbelfred werden, also Ende...!


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> leichter und mattschwarz wäre z.B. die hier. den Schaltkomfort kenne ich aber nicht.



Hab die an 2 Bikes im Einsatz. Schaltkomfort ist sehr gut, m.M.n. vergleichbar mit Shimano. Das Gewicht stimmt.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Es gibt auch noch die Truvativ Firex, als mattschwarze Alternative...
Aber nu is wirklich gut mit OT


----------



## maddin. (8. März 2009)

Anbei ein Update meines Voodoo:



















Habe die RaceFace Evolve XC Kurbel gegen eine Truvativ Stylo OCT getauscht, auch habe ich eine 20th anniversary SRAM XO Schaltwerk montiert und neue hope Schnellspanner. Der Rest ist geblieben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SollingTourer (8. März 2009)

Hey hier mal mein xc


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. März 2009)

@SollingTourer: 
Nicht übel! Endlich mal wieder einer mit Dual-Control-Hebeln!  Ich fühl mich sonst immer so unverstanden.  Allerdings sagt mir die neue XTR um einiges mehr zu, da sie einfach filigraner wirkt.
Vielleicht nochmal ein Foto von der Antriebsseite und dann weniger aus der Vogelperspektive...

Gruß
Flo


----------



## volki3 (8. März 2009)

Gude.





Okay, die Handschuhe hätte ich vom Lenker nehmen sollen 

MFG


----------



## Berrrnd (17. März 2009)




----------



## Clemens (17. März 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2009)

Schönes Quantec!
Was wiegt es denn?
Und was wiegt der LRS?


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Quantec während der ersten Frühlingsfahrt bei gefühlten -5°C. Leider ist der Rahmen nicht so schön wie der Quantec SLR

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/308398]
	
[/URL]


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2009)

@Clemens 
Kannst du mal berichten wie der RK als UST ist?


----------



## Il Capitano (26. März 2009)

Hier mal meins











<8,8kg so wies da steht
ohne Pedale da es zum Verkauf steht
Mit Pedale (ritchey pro) anderer sattelklemme plastikstöpsel und flaschenhalter bei 9,06kg

Schießt los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a73 (27. März 2009)

black beauty:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Der P (27. März 2009)

Kleines Update, jetzt mit 8,32 kg.


----------



## cluso (28. März 2009)

a73 schrieb:


> black beauty:



Der Cousin dazu:


----------



## hhninja81 (28. März 2009)

@Der P

Das Bike ist einfach geil und deine Bilder sind auch immer toll.

Ich kann diese Handybilder zwischen Küchentisch und Wohnzimmercouch nicht leiden.


----------



## Clemens (28. März 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Clemens
> Kannst du mal berichten wie der RK als UST ist?



Bin positiv überrascht - rollt gut und hat relativ viel Grip auch auf losem Schotter (subjektiv besser als der Nobby auf meinem Fully). Nur etwas schwer. Für 2.2 optisch recht schmal.


----------



## Der P (28. März 2009)

Danke, werde die Tage auch nochmal ordentliche Bilder in dem Setup machen. Das Bild oben war nur mal schnell hinterm Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (29. März 2009)

schwärzer gings nimmer


----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. März 2009)

Die Principia sind wirklich schön!


----------



## sHub3Rt (29. März 2009)

als ich nachm radl geschaut habe fand ich diese c'dale federn total hässlich.... aber ich hab hier schon so viele schöne radels mit dieser feder gesehen (wie heißt sie noch genau? irgendwas mit fett oder so  ) dass ich da auch schon drüber nachgedacht hab, mich nächstes jahr mal in diese richtung umzusehen....


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Mein neues Teamrad: (9,4kg)
Sponsored by:




Zur Zeit ist meine Durin drin:
(Hörnchen sind noch ein bisschen zu steil und der Sattel kommt noch weiter nach vorne aber erst kommt ein neuer 









Und mit der Reba:






Was findet ihr schöner?

LG DaviD

p.s. Sorry das die Bilder so Schei$$e sind mache am Mittwoch wenn das Wetter mal besser wird auch bessere Bild mit einem sauberen Bike


----------



## sHub3Rt (29. März 2009)

jetzt kam ich glatt durcheinander, bei 2 identischen beträgen^^

schickes radl. und bikes gehören eingesaut! sauber kann jeder!


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

War eben mal auf Tour =) 
Achtet auf den Sattel =D (9,4KG) 
Neu sind Schnellspanner und abgezogener Sattel.








Rahmen,LRS,Kurbel muss drin bleiben!
Wo kann ich noch gewicht mit wenig Geld sparen?
Sattel kommt jetzt noch ein Speedneedle!
LG DaviD


----------



## cone-A (3. April 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> schwärzer gings nimmer
> e



Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst! http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,528990,00.html



Aber schick sieht die schwarz-rot-Kombi zweifelsohne aus!

Gruß cone-A


----------



## NoDope61 (3. April 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2009)

Geil.


----------



## Jagdfalke (3. April 2009)

Ist das schwarz? Sieht mir mehr nach anthrazit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystahr (3. April 2009)

könnte auch ein grünstichiges gelb sein


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2009)




----------



## razor-toothed (10. April 2009)

Mein Eigenbau. So bleibt es jetzt erstmal. 11,1 kg. Nicht superleicht, aber auch nicht wirklich schwer.





Sucht die Trinkflasche


----------



## amg 2 (12. April 2009)

hallo razor , 
das habe ich aus meinem xtc gemacht.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## razor-toothed (12. April 2009)

Gefällt. Die Hörnchen am Rizer stören nicht, aber die Gabel hätte ich in schwarz genommen, so ist's aber auch gut.
Interessant finde ich die entfernten Decals am Rahmen, passt gut, gibt dem ganzen ne aggressivere Note. Wie hast du das gemacht? Würd mich interessieren, nicht dass ich's nachmachen möchte.

P.S.: Hast du vor dem Einbau der XT-Kurbel dein Tretlagergehäuse planfräsen lassen?


----------



## CrashOversteel (12. April 2009)

Na dann schicke ich mein XTC mal hinterher. 
So wie auf dem Foto ist es die vorletzte Ausbaustufe. knapp 7,8kg


----------



## Hänschen (12. April 2009)

Schön clean, fehlt nur noch ein schwarzes Schaltwerk.


----------



## mtboma (12. April 2009)

so mal mein schwarzes Mountainbike






[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## Slow (14. April 2009)

Ein Fahrrad darf jede Farbe haben, hauptsache es ist schwarz... ;-))











...ne, Spaß bei Seite. Wenn man eine ganze Weile ein schwarzes Rad fährt, wünscht man sich wieder eins in Farbe. Zumindestens gehts mir so.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2009)

Das Eclipse ist einfach mal super. Die Farbe ist genau richtig.


----------



## chri55 (14. April 2009)

da passt einfach alles.    ...halt! der Vorbau ist zu matt.


----------



## Slow (14. April 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> da passt einfach alles.    ...halt! der Vorbau ist zu matt.



Das liegt am Bild! 
Ne, mir gefällt die chromfarbene-Klemmung am Vorbau nicht so gut. Sieht man aber beim Fahren eigentlich nicht. ;-)

Danke für die netten Kommentare!


----------



## Splatter666 (14. April 2009)

Moin!

Hab bei meinem kleinen Schwarzen mehr Wert auf Optik, als auf Gewicht gelegt (bei 95kg Kampfgewicht bringt Leichtbau mMn auch net viel). Da ich Classic-Liebhaber bin, hab ich es nur mit Teilen aus meinem Fundus aufgebaut. Die Cannondale V-Brakes gefallen mir nach längerem Betrachten und Testen irgendwie gar net mehr so gut, hätte lieber weiße Maguras 
Hoffe, es gefällt:






[/URL][/IMG]

Hügi Compact mit 217SUP:





[/URL][/IMG]

Die bleibt solange dran, bis mir was richtig blaues über den Weg läuft:





[/URL][/IMG]

SRT800 mit Cannondale Vs:





[/URL][/IMG]

MachineTech mit 217SUP:





[/URL][/IMG]

425mm Alu aus deutschen Landen:





[/URL][/IMG]

Bis auf das Rahmen-Set, Umwerfer und Vorbau is alles alt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Gorth (14. April 2009)

Was spricht gegen schwarze Maguras? Die Alten müsste man noch bekommen, schön unauffällig aber funktioniert!

Ich nehme an, die SRT bleiben nicht wegen der Schaltperformance dran, sondern weil Du bei 8fach bleiben willst? 

Ein sehr schönes Rad ist es geworden! Griffe würd ich noch an deiner Stelle tauschen, beißen sich in meinen Augen etwas mit dem Eloxalblau.


----------



## Splatter666 (14. April 2009)

Moin!

Ich hab die Griffe extra ausgewählt, weil sie genau das blau des Schriftzuges aufgreifen. Ich hätte auch noch nen blauen Eloxallenker hier, da hätten sich die "blaus" mächtig gebissen, aber so geht es - find ich 
Ausserdem hab ich die an allen meinen Bikes, komm ich am Besten mit klar 

Weiße Maguras wollte ich als weiteren weißen Farbtupfer haben, damit das Bike net nur 2farbig wirkt...

Aber zur Not werde ich wohl oder über schwarze nehmen müssen...

Zu den SRTs: ich find die Performance gut - sonst fahr ich Daumenschalter 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (14. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich kommt das Blau der Griffe nicht so gut auf den Fotos rüber, ist ja leider oft so.


----------



## alexftw (14. April 2009)

Wie haste die Ritchey-Decals vom Lenker entfernt? Ich überleg' mir auch mein Radl nochwas cleaner zu gestalten und wollte mit den Decals auf Vorbau und Lenker anfangen.

Achja, weils ja auch recht schwarz is:


----------



## Splatter666 (15. April 2009)

Moin!

@gorth:
Ja, die Sonne hat ihren Teil zur Verfälschung der Bilder beigetragen, in Natura ist das blau der Griffe identisch mit dem CD-Schriftzug 

@alexftw:
Nagellack-Entferner und ne 1/4 Stunde rubbeln 
Man sieht aber immernoch die Schatten der Logos, aber das gibt sich erfahrungsgemäß mit der Zeit...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Philanderer (17. April 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Marathon Boliden hier vorstellen:





Habe ich als Canyon Nerve XC 7 gekauft, aber mitlerweile schon ne Menge Teile geändert. Demnächst kommt noch eine Race Face Next LP mit TA Blättern dran, damit der silberne Fleck da weg kommt.
Teileliste gibts im Fotoalbum.
Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Berrrnd (17. April 2009)

nettes canyon. sieht schnell aus.


----------



## mikeonbike (17. April 2009)

sieht nicht so schnell aus  - ist dafür mehr so die fetzvariante...


----------



## LoB (18. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Nerve XC - und das mit der Kurbel hast du gut erkannt ...


----------



## Slow (18. April 2009)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> sieht nicht so schnell aus  - ist dafür mehr so die fetzvariante...



Ich finde schon, dass es schnell aussieht. Aber der Rahmen ist sehr schwer, oder? Was wiegt dein Jekyll denn?

Ansonsten ist es hübsch aufgebaut. Habe dami auch mal eine Weile geliebäugelt, aber mir war der Rahmen dann doch viel zu "verbaut".

Das Canyon sieht auch sehr cool aus. Setzt sich wenigstens etwas von den anderen Canyons ab. ;-)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## mikeonbike (18. April 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass es schnell aussieht. Aber der Rahmen ist sehr schwer, oder? Was wiegt dein Jekyll denn?
> 
> Ansonsten ist es hübsch aufgebaut. Habe dami auch mal eine Weile geliebäugelt, aber mir war der Rahmen dann doch viel zu "verbaut".
> 
> ...



ist im gegensatz zu meinen anderen rädern tatsächlich nicht so wirklich schnell. so wie das rad da steht, hat's lt. waage 12,3 kg. der rahmen selbst in s liegt bei ca. 2,7 kg und die lefty in der stahlfeder-öl variante funktioniert zwar ausgezeichnet ist aber ebenfalls mit knapp über 2 kg dabei. hinten noch die bleischwere xt-nabe und die 0815 kurbel und schon hat man das gewicht beisammen.

grüsse mike


----------



## cipo (2. Mai 2009)

Die erste Votec-Stunde war Schwarz und das Bike hat inzwischen viel sichtbare Erfahrung gesammelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (3. Mai 2009)

Hier stell ich mal mein...

No Saint
MaxAriR

komplett 8,93kg

... vor





Feedback erwünscht


----------



## neoripper (3. Mai 2009)

mein schatzi  12,5 kg, nicht die leichteste aber ich mag sie trotzdem ^^


----------



## CrashOversteel (3. Mai 2009)

Das MaxAri ist für die Teile die ich sehe recht schwer, hast mal ne Teileliste?


----------



## de_hippi (3. Mai 2009)

Teileliste habe ich gerade in meinem Bilderalbum hochgeladen.
Wieso kommt es dir so schwer vor?


----------



## CrashOversteel (3. Mai 2009)

Ach ich hätte es einfach ein halbes Kilo leichter eingeschätzt, Sid, Marta, Speedneedle, RoRo RR...


----------



## Tanic (3. Mai 2009)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Hier stell ich mal mein...
> 
> No Saint
> MaxAriR
> ...





Einfach nur Geil!!!!!

.......bis auf den Turm......


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2009)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Hier stell ich mal mein...
> 
> No Saint
> MaxAriR
> ...




Ein Wunderschönes Rad mehr im Saarland 
Können ja mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## Sunset (3. Mai 2009)

mir gefällt´s immer noch


----------



## eiji (4. Mai 2009)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Feedback erwünscht



Schoenes Teil 

Aber:

Die "zwei" Tuerme sehen boese aus. Der Spaceturm is ja nur das halbe problem.
Und taeuscht hier die optik, oder hast du vorne 160 und hinten 185?
Wenn ja gehoert das getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124102 (4. Mai 2009)

Sieht eher aus als hätte er vorne und hinten 160.

Sehr schönes Rad, gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## de_hippi (4. Mai 2009)

@ CrashOversteel
Nee leider nit
Aber ne Idee wo ich sinnvoll was einsparen könnte? Oder einer von euch?

@ Tanic
Thx und jepp  Der kommt ab, sobald eine neue Gabel vorhanden ist. Die SID wandert wieder in mein 2. Rad, und da passt sie ohne Spacer... 

@bueschi
thx, haben wir doch schon in Mehren 
Aber können wir gerne mal machen. Du könntest mir z.b. paar schöne Trails am Hoxberg und Umgebung zeigen. Ich durfte ja immer nur eine bestimmte Strecke laufen

@sunset
den Rahmen kann halt nichts entstellen 

@eiji
Keine Panik ist 160/160.
Spacerturm siehe oben  Der Tacho hab ich so bestellt und damit muss ich nun leben...

@Pipe_Zero
richtig & thx


----------



## 4l3x (4. Mai 2009)

Mein derzeitiges 3. Rad...




Gabel steht im übrigen zum Verkauf. Zum rummstehen zu schade..


----------



## Sunset (4. Mai 2009)

@de_hippi:
grundsätzlich ist der aufbau wirklich stimmig und im optimalen p/l verhältniss aufgebaut. 
so viel würde ich nicht machen, wenn´s aber um gewichtsreduzierung geht, würde ich spontan mal an den schnellspannern (tune) und den pedalen (2ti, 3ti) arbeiten.
da kann man bereits (je nach ausführung und goldesel) mal um die 150g einsparen.


----------



## de_hippi (4. Mai 2009)

Die Tunespanner werden wohl kommen, wenn die SID raus ist. Ich merke jetzt schon bei starken Bremsmanövern wie sich die SID windet, da gibt mir ein stabiler Schnellspanner am meisten Sicherheit...

2Ti kommen in vermutlich in 2 oder 3 Monaten.
Kommt drauf an wann der Urlaub in die USA stattfindet


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2009)

Wir können gerne mal eine "kleine" Runde über den Hoxberg machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (5. Mai 2009)

Ui meinst du damit dass die Tuneschnellspanner nicht stabil sind? Ich hab die DC16+17 bestellt mit dem neuen LRS und ich hab nicht gedacht dass das überhaupt instabil sein kann (weil sonst würds doch brechen??)? In wie fern machen sich die Schnellspanner auf das Bremsverhalten bemerkbar? Oder meinst du das wegen der SID? Ich fahre sie dann an ner 80ger Durin..


----------



## de_hippi (5. Mai 2009)

Ich denke halt einfach, dass die Gewichtsersparnis durch weniger Material zurückzuführen ist. Das müsste sich doch in der Stabilität, bzw dem Klemmverhalten widerspiegeln. Oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## NoBseHz (5. Mai 2009)

Dazu kann ich nix sagen aber rein theoretisch: Wenn du bremst und du merkst es ist schwammig und das kann nur an den Schnellspannern liegen, dann müsste das heißen dass die Achse nachgibt und das glaube ich nicht. Ich denke das ist auf die SID zurückzuführen!


----------



## chri55 (5. Mai 2009)

die leichten Spanner haben Titanachsen, die schwereren (meistens) Stahlachsen. Titanachsen bauen weniger Klemmkraft aufgrund der Materialeigenschaften auf. bei schlechterer Klemmung verwindet sich die Gabel mehr und bei Disc "wandert" die Achse mehr im Ausfallende.

hat also schon mit dem Spanner zu tun, ebenso wie mit der Gabel.

Shimano Spanner sind gut, haben glaube ich alle samt Stahlachsen. und die paar Gramm gilt es dann halt in die Performace zu investieren.


----------



## NoBseHz (5. Mai 2009)

uiuiui das ist ja ganz harte Materie, heißt das also dass ich wenn ich die Schnellspanner härter Spanne dadurch Probleme vermeiden kann? Sorry bin echt kein brauchbarer Physiker  ich werd gleich mal nen Fred eröffnen der mal fragt ob jemand Durin und die DCs fährt...


----------



## chri55 (5. Mai 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> heißt das also dass ich wenn ich die Schnellspanner härter Spanne dadurch Probleme vermeiden kann?



was meinst du mit Problemen? durch härteres spannen müsste die Steifigkeit rein theoretisch größer und das Bremsschleifen bei langen Abfahrten weniger werden, ob man das tatsächlich merkt ist eine andre Geschichte. außerdem geht das logischerweise nur bis zu einem bestimmten Grad. und nach fest kommt ab, keine Ahnung wie man solche Leichtbauteile belasten kann


----------



## NoBseHz (5. Mai 2009)

ich weiß es nicht genau, mich hat das nur stutzig gemacht, dass die SID (s.o.) sich schwammig mit leichtbau Spannern fahren lässt. Ich möchte zuverlässige Teile für meine 90 haben!! Ich schick gleich mal ne Mail an Tune und hoffe auf gute Neuigkeiten da. Ich fahre die Magura Marta SL und die schleift ja sowieso gerne v.a. dank der Scheibe...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ich weiß es nicht genau, mich hat das nur stutzig gemacht, dass die SID (s.o.) sich schwammig mit leichtbau Spannern fahren lässt. Ich möchte zuverlässige Teile für meine 90 haben!! Ich schick gleich mal ne Mail an Tune und hoffe auf gute Neuigkeiten da. Ich fahre die Magura Marta SL und die schleift ja sowieso gerne v.a. dank der Scheibe...



Fahr die Spanner doch erstmal.
Also meine Marta schleift nie.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2009)

Meine schwarze.

Kommt noch eine Ashima Scheibe und ein par andere Schrauben dann ist es feritg.



9,3 KG

LG DaviD


----------



## Der P (8. Mai 2009)

Hey David, 
sieht schick und schnell aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2009)

So,

anbei mein neues Sorglos-Hardtail. Gestern entjungfert, ich war und bin begeistert:































Gruß Thorsten


----------



## scapin-biker (24. Mai 2009)

Sehr, sehr schön. Perfekte Abstimmung !

Eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch: Warum ist eine "Hone" montiert ??


----------



## scapin-biker (24. Mai 2009)

Ach und noch was !
Kürze hinten den Schaltzug. Ist optisch nicht der Hit, und zum einfädeln in irgendwelchen Ästen, o.ä. vorprogrammiert.
 Ansonsten sehr schön !


----------



## Johnny Rico (24. Mai 2009)

@TI-Max: Super stimmiger Aufbau. Für mich seit längerem der schönste Beitrag hier.

Dunke Pedale - wie das aktuelle XT oder XTR Modell - wären noch schön. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## chri55 (24. Mai 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch: Warum ist eine "Hone" montiert ??



weil schwarz.


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> weil schwarz.



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund


----------



## scapin-biker (24. Mai 2009)

Ist ein Argument ! Versteh ich.


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Ach und noch was !
> Kürze hinten den Schaltzug. Ist optisch nicht der Hit, und zum einfädeln in irgendwelchen Ästen, o.ä. vorprogrammiert.
> Ansonsten sehr schön !



Moin,

zunächst vielen Dank. Mit dem hinteren Schaltzug bin ich immer so hin- und hergerissen. Ich glaube, daß ein nicht zu enger Radius den Schaltkomfort verbessert. Probleme mit Hängenbleiben hatte ich bisher noch nie (seit fast 20 Jahren mittlerweile)

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> @TI-Max: Super stimmiger Aufbau. Für mich seit längerem der schönste Beitrag hier.
> 
> Dunke Pedale - wie das aktuelle XT oder XTR Modell - wären noch schön. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau.



Moin,

auch Dir vielen Dank zunächst. Optisch auf jeden Fall eine Aufwertung, aber die 25 Euro Standard-SPD wie verbaut funktonieren leider zu gut, sind gewichtsmäßig auch nicht so schwer, daß ich mich bisher nicht dazu durchringen konnte, mehr Geld für Pedale auszugeben.

Da die Dinger auch nicht kaputtgehen, werde ich sie wohl noch eine Weile fahren müssen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elwoodblues23 (27. Mai 2009)

so, dit war mal meins... wer's gefunden hat: bitte wiederbringen, kaputtes Schloß kannste behalten


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2009)

Gestohlen?!


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2009)

@Ti-Max: Toller Aufbau 

Wie macht sich die Avid BB?


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Mai 2009)

Ti-Max: 
 für ein alu ht , echt gelungen, die nähte eine wucht
 wie wäre es mit alligator scheiben in gold vorne 180 er hinten 160er....


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Mai 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @Ti-Max: Toller Aufbau
> 
> Wie macht sich die Avid BB?




Danke.

Die BB7 habe ich zunächst am Serotta gefahren (nur vorne, hinten V-Brake, da der Rahmen von 95 ist), um zukünftig auch noch aktuelle Gabeln fahren zu können. Von der Bremsleistung, Einstellbarkeit und Problemlosigkeit absolut überzeugend. Die üblichen Probleme der hydraulischen Systeme entfallen hier bei vergleichbarer Leistung. Wichtig jedoch sind die Zugaußenhüllen. Ich nehme Schaltaußenhüllen von Shimano, bohre die schwarzen Endkappen etwas auf, damit der Bremszug durchpasst. Der Innendurchmesser der Schaltaußenhülle passt für den Bremszug. So spart man sich die sündteuren Bremskabel von Jagwire & Co. Am Serotta habe ich die BB7 nach gut einem halben Jahr weder justieren, noch sonst wie warten müssen.

Der Druckpunkt der hinteren Bremse beim Nicolai ist trotz der langen Zugstrecke knackig. Hier hatte ich einen weicheren Druckpunkt erwartet. Auch hier entsprechend mit Schaltaußenhülle verlegt. Bremszugaußenhüllen verwende ich wegen dem Flex seitdem nicht mehr.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ti-Max:
> für ein alu ht , echt gelungen, die nähte eine wucht
> wie wäre es mit alligator scheiben in gold vorne 180 er hinten 160er....



Dank Dir. Von Titan kommend und den angenehmen Flex gewöhnt, schon eine derbe Umstellung. Mit den Reifen noch gerade akzeptabel, ggf. muß ich hier mal eine mehr flexende Stütze nachrüsten, die Syntace bewegt sich keinen Millimeter. Ggf. eine Rewel, entsprechend schwarz gepulvert.

Taugen die Alligator-Scheiben was? Meines Wissens soll sich die Beschichtung schnell ablösen, was dann nicht mehr so schön aussieht.

Für mich reichen 160 vorne bei weitem aus, trotz 100 kg Fahrergewicht. Hatte zunächst mal 185er probiert, war mir aber zuviel Bremspower am Vorderrad.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (27. Mai 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die üblichen Probleme der hydraulischen Systeme entfallen hier bei vergleichbarer Leistung.



ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren hydraulischen Bremsen macht, aber meine Louise FR funzt schon ewig wartungsfrei und haut einen mit ihrer Bremsleistung um.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren hydraulischen Bremsen macht, aber meine Louise FR funzt schon ewig wartungsfrei und haut einen mit ihrer Bremsleistung um.



Wenn ich mir den Tech-Talk Bremsen so anschaue, dann scheint dies eher seltener der Fall zu sein.

Aber Hydraulik wollte ich nicht. Jedem also, wie es beliebt. Wobei man dazu sagen muß, daß die BB7 die einzigen, vernünftigen mechanischen Disks sind. Gäbe es sie nicht, würde ich auch Hydraulik fahren (müssen).

Bremsen werden eh überbewertet

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## chri55 (27. Mai 2009)

stimmt, ist eher seltener. ich Glückspilz.  
aber aus ästhetischen Gründen würde ich and einer Stelle andere Scheiben verbauen. die Original BB7 Discs erinnern an Baumarktscheibenbremsen. 
wie schon von Don Trailo vorgschlagen, würden (goldene) Windcutter gut aussehen. das Gold wird abgerieben, aber nur auf der Bremsfläche. sonst hört man viele zufrieden Stimmen über die Windcutter.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> stimmt, ist eher seltener. ich Glückspilz.
> aber aus ästhetischen Gründen würde ich and einer Stelle andere Scheiben verbauen. die Original BB7 Discs erinnern an Baumarktscheibenbremsen.
> wie schon von Don Trailo vorgschlagen, würden (goldene) Windcutter gut aussehen. das Gold wird abgerieben, aber nur auf der Bremsfläche. sonst hört man viele zufrieden Stimmen über die Windcutter.



Ok, überredet. Mit den Baumarktscheibenbremsen hat mich schon getroffen

Hast Du aus dem Stehgreif eine günstige Bezugsquelle parat?

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## chri55 (27. Mai 2009)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/19764

160er sind sogar lagernd.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> weil schwarz.



Deore gibs auch in schwarz...is aber wohl zu billich an dem teuren Renner


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/19764
> 
> 160er sind sogar lagernd.



So,

ich habe die Viecher mal bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, ob die mich glücklich machen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. Mai 2009)

in komplett schwarz wäre das nicolai noch pornöser


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Deore gibs auch in schwarz...is aber wohl zu billich an dem teuren Renner



Mitnichten, die Deore ist m.E. häßlich, die Hone mit 79 Euronen ein super Angebot, optisch als auch preislich, ebenso m.E.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Mai 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> in komplett schwarz wäre das nicolai noch pornöser



Gerade das Gold ist doch pornös.

In komplett schwarz wäre es doch geradezu dezent, quasi unauffällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (27. Mai 2009)

... dann stell ich meins auch einmal vor:







[/URL]







[/IMG]


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Mai 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Gerade das Gold ist doch pornös.
> 
> In komplett schwarz wäre es doch geradezu dezent, quasi unauffällig



 genau dezente schwarze beiks gibts beim versender...


----------



## elwoodblues23 (27. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gestohlen?!



yep. 
vielleicht war's aber auch dasselbe schwarze Loch, das immer exakt einen Socken verschwinden läßt


----------



## crush-er (27. Mai 2009)

@dre

Ein sehr, sehr schönes Simplon hast du da! Könnte mir auch gefallen!


----------



## Deichradler (27. Mai 2009)

*Ich hab´ auch nur schwatte.*
Hier mein Principia MCS-1:





Teileliste unter http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/pics/index.php?n=1719


----------



## SCK (27. Mai 2009)

sehr schön!!
Aber wie hast du von den roros die Schrift enfernt?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2009)

Wunderschön!
Gewicht?
Mit viel Arbeit geht die ab =)


----------



## Deichradler (28. Mai 2009)

@SCK: Ist ziemlich einfach, Scheuerschwamm mit Baumwolllage dahinter und Aceton zum abreiben.
Finish wird mit Gummibootlack gemacht, da ich anner Küste bin, das Zeugs ist UV-, Seewasserbeständig und extrem dehnbar.
Gewicht ist mit RoRo unter 7,9Kg, mit FF war ich bei 7,6 Kg aber da mich die Pannen ankotzen steige ich wieder auf andere Reifen um.


----------



## DIP (29. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein 06er Radon QLT Team in der Ausbaustufe für 2009.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (29. Mai 2009)

Kenn ich das nicht von Zypern? Bist dus Thomas? 

Hey Deichradler, hübsches (sehr hübsches) Rad haste da aufgebaut! Wie bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden? Ich durfte mal die Topvariante fahren und war mit der Performance nicht zufrieden, obwohl die Federung auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt war :S


----------



## dre (29. Mai 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ...
> Kenn ich das nicht von Zypern? Bist dus Thomas?
> ...




nee, heiße Dirk und war noch nie auf Zypern.......

Bin mit dem Gravity aber absolut zufrieden. Wenn es morgen auseinanderbricht, kaufe ich mir übermorgen einen neuen Rahmen von Simplon, und weiter geht´s.


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Mai 2009)

Ja das Simplon ist schon geil, erst recht das Razorblade  Kenne die Texpa Simplon Teambikes und muss schon sagen DIE SIND ECHT EXTREM HEIß! Schöner als Scott, Spezi oder Cannondale und technisch ein viel wertigeres Niveau! So schnell wird der nicht brechen! 
Hab auch erkannt dass es nich das Simplon war an das ich mich erinnert hab. Ich hab mich nur an die alte Fox-Gabel und erinnert, aber das Foto hier (von Zypern) zeigt die Ähnlichkeit:






Zum Vergleich mal meine Klitsche (OFFTOPIC da nicht schwarz )




und noch nicht fertig..


----------



## Northern lite (29. Mai 2009)

Die Hone-Kurbel gibts hier jetzt ja schon fast inflationär 



DIP schrieb:


>



Aber exakt aus den Gründen wie sie auch am Argon ist hab ich sie mir auch an mein Hardtail geschraubt... am Fully ist sie auch (aber das ist nicht schwarz)

leider habe ich noch kein aktuelles Bild mit der neuen SASO-Carbonsattelstütze


----------



## vwvento1 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle ersteinmal! Hier mein kleines schwarzes! Noch nicht ganz fertig aber wird noch! LRS muss noch raus! Farbcombo ist Schwarz, und Silber! Bike wird auch so wie es da steht für Rennen genommen von mir! Aufgebaut von mir Winter 08/09! 
Bin ja mal über die Meinungen von euch gespannt! 









Mfg Toni


----------



## scapin-biker (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöner Rahmen. Tja, halt Carbon. Bin selber Carbonfahrer. 
Zum Sattel, aua. Das Tüpfelchen auf dem I wäre noch ne XTR. Ansonsten sehr schön !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atx900 (30. Mai 2009)

@ vwvento1 

Wie schlägt sich denn die Skareb mit der "großen" Scheibe? Sehr weich?


----------



## dre (30. Mai 2009)

@vwvento1

Sehr schön schlank. Nicht so´n ne fette Kiste wie mein Gravity.


----------



## vwvento1 (31. Mai 2009)

Danke ersteinmal! Also der Sattel mmhh Tja ich sage immer ein Formel 1 Auto ist auch nicht kompfortabel aber schnell!! Geht schon mit gutem Polster in der Hose! Aber der ist halt leicht! 
XTR Kurbel ja ich weis! Aber da sieht es schlecht mit dem Geld aus wird aber noch kommen!

Die Skareb läuft super mit 180er Scheibe null Probleme! Selbst bei Rennen! Klar ist nicht die Steifste aber auch nicht zu weich! Mache selber die Wartungen an der Gabel. Kann sie schon im Schlaf auseinander Bauen und zusammenbauen! Muss man halt immer schön pflegen die gute alte Dame! Aber brachte auf der geeichten Laborwaage auf Arbeit 1435g! Und das ist doch mal was! Also ich bin zufrieden!  

Aber mein ganzer Stolz ist der Lenkervorbau!! Ist noch ein guter alter Giant CF Racing aus Vollcarbon! Nicht so ein Aluvorbau mit Carbon Ummantelung (Voll der Fake) wie bei fast alle anderen Herstellern!
Mfg Toni


----------



## vwvento1 (31. Mai 2009)

@ dre

Dein Gravity ist aber auch ne geile Kiste! Ist das Carbon leicht Rot?
Mfg Toni


----------



## dre (31. Mai 2009)

...nein da ist nix leicht rot. Es kann sich nur um den ganz gewöhnlichen Dreck handelt.


----------



## vwvento1 (31. Mai 2009)

Achso sah so aus! Naja egal hauptsache ein Bike aus Plastik sind halt immernoch die schönsten für mich mit den fliesenden Formen!!Und in Schwarz oder Carbon auf jedenfall! Nice Nice Nice!


----------



## gurkenfolie (31. Mai 2009)

fließende formen und standart diamant rahmen. irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen.


----------



## jf1985 (31. Mai 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> fließende formen und standart diamant rahmen. irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen.


 

Na ja, er meint wohl die Punkte an denen die einzelnen Rohre verbunden sind. Das kann man doch sehr wohl als fliessende Form bezeichnen, besonders im Vergleich zu einem geschweissten Rahmen. Hat doch nichts mit Diamantrahmen zu tun.


----------



## zuki (31. Mai 2009)

Das hier wird gerade mein neuer Liebling


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Mai 2009)

Du hättest lieber warten sollen, bis es fertig ist.

Die Judy wird hoffentlich noch getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (31. Mai 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Du hättest lieber warten sollen, bis es fertig ist.
> 
> Die Judy wird hoffentlich noch getauscht?



Ach was, Ungeduld ist das Stichwort . Die Judy ist in der Tat ein Platzhalter.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2009)

eines der bilder von heute.
bei km 57 von 75 war ich endlich am spot. 




und der war auch dabei. 
(als stativ diente der rucksack)


----------



## Northern lite (31. Mai 2009)

die Beine dürften mal rasiert werden


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2009)

auf keinen fall!


----------



## zuki (3. Juni 2009)

So, ich weiß die Gabel steht in der Kritik, aber mehr war einfach nicht mehr drin. Mein persönlicher Traum ist zumindest fertig. Principia ist seit jeher die Rahmen Marke für mich:


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2009)

irgendwie gefällt mir das gold nicht so richtig. die kurbel sticht ganz schön hervor.


----------



## zuki (3. Juni 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> irgendwie gefällt mir das gold nicht so richtig. die kurbel sticht ganz schön hervor.


 

Ich wollte auch erst die schwarze Deus kaufen aber nach einem Vergleich beim Händler gefiel mir dat goldene Teil doch besser. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit eine goldene Sattelklemme und nen goldenen King verbauen.


----------



## müsing (3. Juni 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> auf keinen fall!



wenn ich so was sehe, frage ich mich immer, wie lange die haare an den beinen der dazugehörigen frauen sind - aber das ist auch total OT

schönes rad, anyway


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2009)

arg ... die gabel... da noch ne nette alte schwarze sid team rein (gibts ja echt billig) dann haste ein nettes geschoss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atx900 (3. Juni 2009)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch erst die schwarze Deus kaufen aber nach einem Vergleich beim Händler gefiel mir dat goldene Teil doch besser. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit eine goldene Sattelklemme und nen goldenen King verbauen.



Da würde ich mir aber eher Gedanken um eine vernünftige Gabel machen, auch wenn hier die Style-Abteilung ist...

form follows function


----------



## chri55 (3. Juni 2009)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich werde bei Gelegenheit eine goldene Sattelklemme und nen goldenen King verbauen.



bevor ich mein Geld für solche Bling-Bling Teile raushaue, würde ich doch erstmal sichergehen, ob die Funktion nicht noch verbesserungswürdig ist. (bzw wo man noch effektiv Gewicht sparen kann)
und das wäre in diesem Fall wohl eindeutig die Gabel.


----------



## Gorth (3. Juni 2009)

Dennoch schön, einen alten, hübschen Principia Rahmen zu sehen! Glückwunsch!


----------



## a73 (3. Juni 2009)

Schönes Principia 



meins (war zwar schon mal):






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zuki (4. Juni 2009)

a73 schrieb:


> Schönes Principia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Teil! 
Tja, hier wurde ja bereits mehrfach meine Gabel bemängelt. Da sehe ich auch akuten Handlungsbedarf


----------



## volki3 (27. Juni 2009)

Gude.

Dann will ich auch ma wieder! Jetzt mit neuen Rahmen, den alten haben ich getauscht bekommen nach einem Riss im Sattelrohr!!!











Gruß Volki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juni 2009)

du solltest mal über eine sattelstütze mit mehr versatz nachdenken.


----------



## Christian Back (27. Juni 2009)

Oder eine exakte Sitzpositionsbestimmung; kostet nicht viel mehr als ´ne neue Stütze, bringt aber etliches. Z. B. mehr an Leistung, weniger Schmerzen (die zum Teil bis in den Oberkörper ausstrahlen können) bei längeren Einheiten, und, und, und...
Da ist dein Geld sicher besser angelegt.


----------



## volki3 (28. Juni 2009)

Ähm... jo, ihr habt Recht!
Mein Bike sucht auch en neuen Fahrer!!!!!
Also, wer Interesse hat Bitte PN an mich!





Gruß 
Volki


----------



## Jagdfalke (28. Juni 2009)

Was gibt's denn an der Sitzposition auszusetzen?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2009)

an der sitzposition nichts, nur an der anbringung des sattels. 

sattelstütze mit mehr versatz und evtl. längerer vorbau währe wohl besser.

aber soll ja eh verkauft werden.


----------



## Jagdfalke (28. Juni 2009)

Manche Leute haben anscheinend Schwierigkeiten mit Sarkasmus umzugehen.


----------



## MPK (30. Juni 2009)

Momentan mehr Steh- als Fahr-rad


----------



## Flanschbob (30. Juni 2009)

zuki schrieb:


> So, ich weiß die Gabel steht in der Kritik, aber mehr war einfach nicht mehr drin. Mein persönlicher Traum ist zumindest fertig. Principia ist seit jeher die Rahmen Marke für mich:



bevor du irgendwas kaufst, solltest du erstmal die züge schön verlegen. besonders im bereich um die sattelklemme rum sieht das ja schlimm aus.
es ist allgemein schlimm, dass oftmals viel geld in xtr investiert wird und wenig zeit in die zugverlegung.


----------



## F.F.F. (4. Juli 2009)

Mein XC ist noch ganz original aber Canyon Bikes sind original einfach schön.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2009)

F.F.F. schrieb:


> Mein XC ist noch ganz original aber Canyon Bikes sind original einfach schön.



Naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derkuhtreiber (4. Juli 2009)

F.F.F. schrieb:


> Mein XC ist noch ganz original aber Canyon Bikes sind original einfach schön.



Geht so


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (4. Juli 2009)

@bueschi

stimme dir zu


----------



## volki3 (5. Juli 2009)

Gude.

Seit Freitag mein neues Schätzchen 










Gruß
Volki


----------



## wookie (5. Juli 2009)

iii weiß! 

sonst, top


----------



## Sunset84 (5. Juli 2009)

@ F.F.F. 

Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu 

Und das ist dann mal meins...


----------



## scapin-biker (5. Juli 2009)

Nett, ....... aber halt n Canyon !


----------



## scapin-biker (5. Juli 2009)

@ volki3

ein sehr schönes spec. Mich stört die weiße Fox, oder doch ne Rock Shox nicht. Sehr gelungen !!


----------



## NoBseHz (6. Juli 2009)

weiße Sid Race
mich stört etwas die Kurbel? Hats für eine XT oder besser nich mehr gereicht weils n XTR Schaltwerk sein musste?


----------



## volki3 (6. Juli 2009)

Gude.


Danke für die Blumen 

Mir hat es am Anfang nicht gefallen aber als ich es dann im Laden gesehen habe, fand ich es Total Geil. Auf den Bildern kommt es net so gut rüber, die Weiße Rock Shox SID Passt echt Sehr Gut zum Schwarzen Rahmen.

@NoBseHz
Doch, es hätte noch gereicht aber es ist XT drin!!!  Steht halt nur net drauf. Aber ich hab mir von paar Leuten sagen Lasen das es so ist. Also, warum dann Tauschen? Werde sie erstma Runter fahren und dann kommt was neues Rein?!

Gruß 
Volki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (6. Juli 2009)

@Sunset84: zufrieden mit den R1 Scheiben auf der Oro?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. Juli 2009)

Zum Epic Expert:
Ist ne 760er XT, extra für Specialized.


----------



## volki3 (6. Juli 2009)

Danke! 
Das meinte ich doch auch, kann nur net drauf


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (6. Juli 2009)

Das Speci gefällt mir von der Rahmengeo irgendwie gut
Finde ich Klasse.


----------



## dubbel (17. Juli 2009)




----------



## NoBseHz (17. Juli 2009)

stilsicherer, hübscher Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZiMa (27. Juli 2009)

hier mein Teil..







fast fertig - nur kleinere Veräderungen müssen noch gemacht werden.

MfG Martin


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2009)

Das Bild ist viel zu klein, da erkennt man nix.


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

noch nicht mal 1:1.


----------



## ZiMa (27. Juli 2009)

kann mir das Bild jemand kleiner machen? Bin zu doof dafür... 

MfG martin


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juli 2009)

ZiMa schrieb:


> kann mir das Bild jemand kleiner machen? Bin zu doof dafür...
> 
> MfG martin


Bitteschöööööööön


----------



## dubbel (27. Juli 2009)

oder so:


----------



## ZiMa (27. Juli 2009)

Danke!

welchen Link muss ich denn bei imageShack nehmen, damit das so schön passt??

MfG Martin


----------



## Der P (28. Juli 2009)




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2009)

Sauberes Bild, noch besseres Rad.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2009)

geiles Bild, geiles Bike, schlimme Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (29. Juli 2009)

Der P schrieb:


>



Schoenes Teil. Auch die Reifen sind top!
Einzig der Spielzeug-Flaschenhalter laesst vermuten, das Teil wird nie richtig gefordert.


----------



## dre (29. Juli 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> ...Einzig der Spielzeug-Flaschenhalter laesst vermuten, das Teil wird nie richtig gefordert...



???


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Juli 2009)

Naja, mit meinen Tunes war ich auch nie richtig zufrieden. Aber daraus auf den Einsatz des Bikes zu schließen würd ich mir nicht anmaßen.
Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Der P (29. Juli 2009)

Hey David,

was hast du an den Reifen auszusetzen? Bist du sie schonmal gefahren? Ich nehme das Zusatzgewicht im Vergleich zu meiner RoRo/RaRa Kombination mal wieder gerne in kauf. Die Maxxis fahren sich einfach geil.

Zu den Wasserträgern: Seit dem ich eine passende Flasche gefunden habe -> perfekt! Da klemmt nix mehr, fliegt nix raus...null probleme.


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juli 2009)

Die Tune-Flaschenhalter einfach mal abmontieren, Flasche rein stecken, mit Kabelbindern fest ziehen, Flasche raus und dann 10 min bei voller Hitze in den Ofen. Danach haste keine Probleme mehr mit fliegenden Flaschen!


----------



## dre (29. Juli 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> ... mit Kabelbindern fest ziehen, ...



Wo drum, wo gegen???


----------



## Jagdfalke (29. Juli 2009)

Ergibt sich doch aus dem Kontext. Kabelbinder um den Flaschenhalter und anschließend das Ding in den Ofen.

Der Tipp ist doch ohnehin überflüssig, da P doch eine passende Flasche hat.


----------



## eiji (29. Juli 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, mit meinen Tunes war ich auch nie richtig zufrieden. Aber daraus auf den Einsatz des Bikes zu schließen würd ich mir nicht anmaßen.
> ...



Ja das war provokant formuliert.
Ich habe selbst keinen, aber hoere immer nur die Geschichten.

Neben dem sicheren Halt frage ich mich immer:
- Habt ihr 6 Tune-Flaschen?
- Wie uebersteht ihr einen 6h Marathon? (Mit einem Flaschenhalter.) Schraubt ihr dann die Flasche auf, und fuellt nach?
Ich schmeiss in der Regel meine Flasche weg, und greif ne andere volle.
Dafuer habe ich spezielle "Billig-Flaschen".

Aber jeder hat wohl seine Vorlieben und Techniken.

Gruss,
eiji


----------



## Hänschen (29. Juli 2009)

Der P weiß einfach wie man so ein Geschoss präsentiert, wieder sehr schöne Bilder von einem sehr schönem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichradler (30. Juli 2009)

Der P schrieb:


>


 sehr schön und ohne viel SchnickSchnack !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (30. Juli 2009)




----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön.
Was sind das denn für Griffe?
Propalm und Bellacoola haben ja Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den GripShift Versionen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (30. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Was sind das denn für Griffe?
> Propalm und Bellacoola haben ja Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den GripShift Versionen...


Propalm, zwei Jahre alt. Halten gut!
Gruß M.


----------



## Domme02 (30. Juli 2009)

jetzt hört doch mal mit diesen geilen Bildern auf!!  da bekommt man ja Fernweh.


----------



## Hänschen (2. August 2009)

Ich hoffe es ist noch schwarz genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. August 2009)

Schönes Speci! Obwohl ne schwarze Forke glaube noch n Tick passender wäre, auch wenn die Farben Weiß und Grau ja grundsätzlich passen.

Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Hänschen (2. August 2009)

An die Gabel kommen noch schwarze Decals, die habe ich schon hier. Gewicht ist im Moment 9320g, wird aber wohl diesen Monat unter die 9000g fallen.


----------



## ullertom (3. August 2009)

und den Sattel in weiß!!!


----------



## macw (6. August 2009)

Jetzt endlich auch mit schwarzer Gabel


----------



## dre (6. August 2009)

@macw

Schööönnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## .t1mo (7. August 2009)

macw, wie fährt sich das Rad mit der 100mm Gabel? Die 08er Rahmen kamen doch ursprünglich mit 85mm Gabeln...

Sehr schön clean dein Rad - allerdings ists eines der wenigen bei denen ich denke, dass es mit Felgenaufkleber etwas besser aussehen könnte. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sich die "grauen" Reifen so krass abheben und es besser aussehen würde, wenn die Reifen ganz sauber wären.


----------



## macw (7. August 2009)

Ich bin mit der Gabel mehr als zufrieden. Hatte vorher natürlich auch die Magura Durin in 80mm drinn.War im Uphill erst besser zu fahren.Fahre nun die Gabel mit mehr Sag und bin begeistert.
Zu den Felgen
Mag sein das es an den Reifen lag (bin halt ein Putzmuffel)
Werd aber demnächst eh umsteigen auf ZTR Olympics


----------



## carofem (10. August 2009)

So wie es hier steht wiegt es 8,8kg. (300g Fizik Sattel!)


----------



## müsing (10. August 2009)

mir gefällt es. vielleicht etwas arg schwarz. ein weißer oder silberner sattel würde gut gehen.


----------



## Domme02 (11. August 2009)

carofem schrieb:


> So wie es hier steht wiegt es 8,8kg. (300g Fizik Sattel!)


dann schmeiß den sattel doch runter. Sonderlich bequem sieht der ja auch nich grade aus.
Sonst ein schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (11. August 2009)

macw schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Gabel mehr als zufrieden. Hatte vorher natürlich auch die Magura Durin in 80mm drinn.War im Uphill erst besser zu fahren.Fahre nun die Gabel mit mehr Sag und bin begeistert.
> Zu den Felgen
> Mag sein das es an den Reifen lag (bin halt ein Putzmuffel)
> Werd aber demnächst eh umsteigen auf ZTR Olympics



Danke für die Rückmeldung 

...ich habe bezüglich der Gabel etwas bedenken, dass es an sehr steilen Rampen dann doch zu schnell aufsteigt. Oder eben wirklich mehr Sag, damit die Gabel schön weit wegtaucht


----------



## carofem (11. August 2009)

Würde den Sattel auch gerne gegen einen weissen tauschen und noch weisses Lenkerband dazu hab aber bis jetzt noch keinen passenden gefunden.Demnächst kommen ja die neuen Specis raus mal probieren ob da vielleicht einer passt.


----------



## Janis (11. August 2009)

Hier ist meins!


----------



## Clemens (12. August 2009)

@ janis

mit der steilen Montage der Bremsgriffe kannst Du fahren?


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. August 2009)

Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt...
Würd mir vollkommen die Gelenke killen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2009)

vllt bremst er mit dem daumen?


----------



## IceQ- (12. August 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> vllt bremst er mit dem daumen?


 und wie schaltet er?


----------



## Christian Back (12. August 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> @ janis
> 
> mit der steilen Montage der Bremsgriffe kannst Du fahren?



Habbich abba auch:





So schalte ich mit dem Daumen ´rauf und ´runter, ohne die Hände am Lenker zu bewegen. Und die Unterarme sind in einer Linie mit dem Handrücken.
Kommt wohl von der Sattelüberhöhung, ich sitze weit über dem Lenker.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. August 2009)

geschaltet wird mit den knien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janis (12. August 2009)

@clemens
ja, ist gar nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht. hab keine probleme zu bremsen.
und schalten funktioniert auch....


----------



## Groudon (5. September 2009)

so - dann auch mal mein Bike =)

Bulls Sharptail 1 CUSTOM

nach artgerechter Haltung



nachm Putzen 


 



In den nächsten Wochen steht die SHIMANO HONE als Kurbel an und die neue SHIMANO LX V-BRAKE für hinten.


----------



## CF-Rafi (7. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

darf ich vorstellen:






Ein Canyon CF Ultimate 8.0 MD .MD steht für Magura Durin und es handelte sich um eine Sonderserie aus dem Sommer 2008.


----------



## erkan1984 (7. September 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> @ janis
> 
> mit der steilen Montage der Bremsgriffe kannst Du fahren?



warum nicht? 
mann muss halt nur "ungünstige" Körperproportionen haben!
ich fahr auch so... und das geht gut
sowohl am MTB






als auch am stadtrad


----------



## Domme02 (7. September 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> mann muss halt nur "ungünstige" Körperproportionen haben!
> ich fahr auch so... und das geht gut
> sowohl am MTB
> ...



hey sorry ,aber das kann doch nicht bequem sein. Normalerweise soll doch der unteram und die Handfläche eine Linie ohne Knick bilden. Selbst bei der Sattelüberhöhung kann das bei dir nicht sein.


----------



## mystahr (7. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Selbst bei der Sattelüberhöhung kann das bei dir nicht sein.


Doch wenn der Kopf vorm Lenker ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (7. September 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Doch wenn der Kopf vorm Lenker ist.



ja irgendwie so. Mit einem Handstand auf dem Lenker könnte es auch gehen


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> so - dann auch mal mein Bike =)
> 
> Bulls Sharptail 1 CUSTOM
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber Scheibe/Vbrake finde ich irgendwie schwachsinnig als Kombo.
Hätte da eher vorne/hinten HS33 montiert und die Magura Gabel als FirmTech Versionn genommen...


----------



## _Marek_ (12. September 2009)

hi,
so nun endlich die verrosteten (und hier schon des öfteren zu recht beanstandeten) Plattformpedale und die Uralt-Schlabber XT getauscht.
Vorerst fertig der Drahtesel, und nach erster Testfahrt zu 100% zufrieden.











Das Thema mit dem Bremshebelwinkel hatte mich auch nach der ersten Tour beschäftigt. Da er nicht optimal war habe ich immer die Handgelenke automatisch leicht eingeknickt und nach einiger Zeit schmerzt es dann. Habe die Hebel jetzt auch ziemlich steil stehen und komme gut damit klar.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2009)

ist dir der rahmen zu klein?
langer vorbau
versetzte sattelstütze und sattel auch noch nach hinten

warum hinten diese große bremsscheibe?


----------



## _Marek_ (12. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ist dir der rahmen zu klein?
> langer vorbau
> versetzte sattelstütze und sattel auch noch nach hinten
> 
> warum hinten diese große bremsscheibe?



Ich glaube ich habe einen zur Schrittlänge gesehen relativ langen Oberkörper bzw. kurze Beine.
Von der Schrittlänge passt er und die Geometrie Up-/Downhill auch. Genug Sattelrohr zum runterstellen...
Zusätzlich fahre ich gerne gestreckt.
Von daher passt der Rahmen gut.

Die Bremse habe ich günstig im Set bekommen und wechsel die Scheibe hinten bei Zeiten.

Ach ja, falls jemand ne 160er Marta Scheibe und/oder einen Magura Adapter 10 günstig abzugeben hat! PM!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2009)




----------



## daniel77 (20. September 2009)




----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

hier nochmal meins mit aktuellen Umbauten:

Shimano Hone Kurbel (44-32-22)
Shimano SLX Kassette (11-34)
Shimano Deore LX Kette (9fach)


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2009)

als naechstes DRINGEND den rahmen tauschen


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

jop ^^ daran wird gearbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (26. September 2009)

...und wenn der sattel nicht perfekt passt würde ich den auch mal tauschen, da er nicht sehr sportlich aussieht


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2009)

zu Weihnachten soll eventuell ne gebrauchte Thomson aus'm Bikemarkt kommen und der Fizik Gobi XM ^^


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. September 2009)

Mit dem Winter LRS auch ganz in schwarz..





mfg


----------



## buteo82 (1. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


>



Was ist das den für ein Rahmen, vor allem welche Gabel? Finde ich superschön.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2009)

danke!

rahmen ist nen marathon team racing sl. guck mal bei google.
gibts wohl leider nur noch lakiert in weiß/schwarz oder schwarz/gelb.

wiegt bei 17" unter 1450gr. war dazu mit 150 recht günstig.

die gabel ist ne merida, centurion, procraft gabel. nicht ganz leicht (meine ca.750gr), aber das rad ist eh nicht auf leichtbau getrimmt. 
sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker vom alten, und sonst halt p/l orientiert.
außer der lrs. aber da ich 3 lrs habe, kann ich beliebig tauschen.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
Mein hübsches schwarzes. Kleines update der pedalen und lenkerhörnli weggemacht. Sieht wieder besser aus.


----------



## Unrest (30. Oktober 2009)

Da möchte aber jemand Kurbel und Gabel inszenieren.. 
Schön schlicht!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2009)

na ja...die kurbel is ja auch geil. Die gabel werde ich als nächstes tauschen. Ist nur ne marzocchi comp 80mm. Einfach zu schwer. Der rest passt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Neu sind die crankbrother ti. Sind neu für 200.-euro. Gewicht??? keine ahnung


----------



## Unrest (1. November 2009)

Die MX Comp ist ne gute Gabel!

Ich will vielleicht nächstes Jahr meine Marzocchi Marathon Race (auch ne 80er) gegen ne Kilo tauschen und dann dementsprechend loswerden. Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. November 2009)

Wenn der Gabelschaft bei deiner Marathon mindestens 23,5 cm hat. Sicher insteresse!! Was für ne Farbe? In weiss? 



Unrest schrieb:


> Die MX Comp ist ne gute Gabel!
> 
> Ich will vielleicht nächstes Jahr meine Marzocchi Marathon Race (auch ne 80er) gegen ne Kilo tauschen und dann dementsprechend loswerden. Interesse?


----------



## fatboy (2. November 2009)

@ billie joe


Dein Merida find ich ziemlich geil. Schickes, schlichtes bike.


----------



## Unrest (2. November 2009)

Ne, sind knappe 19cm und es ist das 06er Modell.
Also schwarze Krone und Standrohre, weisses Casting.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. November 2009)

So jetzt hab ich mal eines! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Komplett fahrfertig mit Tacho und Pedale 10,65kg.


----------



## maddda (4. November 2009)

Sieht sehr gut aus  Was ist das denn für ein Sattel? Verguck ich mich oder hat der löcher?


----------



## Fezza (4. November 2009)

Tioga Spider, sollte nur 135 Grämmchen wiegen und flext schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. November 2009)

Fezza schrieb:


> Tioga Spider, sollte nur 135 Grämmchen wiegen und flext schön...



Stimmt fast, er hat leider 160gramm.


----------



## don-rock (4. November 2009)

ist mit 11,3 kg keine leichtbau-feile - aber vorwiegend schwarz


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. November 2009)

du bist ja auch im racing forum und net im leichtbau forum...
womit sich wieder die frage stellt, wie du mit der sitzposition und den pedalen rennen fahren wilslt kannst (die reifen hab ich jetzt einfach mal uebersehen )

aber der rahmen ist schick! bestimmt bock steif!


----------



## don-rock (5. November 2009)

jau, berechtigte fragen.
die sitzposition ändere ich immer nach bedarf.
an diesem tag war wohl eher cruising angesagt.

ich habe ein echtes sattelproblem gehabt.
hatte eklige schmerzen über monate hinweg.
mit schwellungen auf höhe der sitzknochen.
dieser komische SR passt nun. 
keine schmerzen mehr.
egal in welcher position und wieviele stunden und/oder km ich fahre. 
eine wohltat.

rennen fahre ich fast nur noch gegen mich selbst.
das bike ist deswegen rel. fix zu einem "wald-XC-tourer" mutiert.
daher auch die pedale und die (pannensicheren) reifen.

wobei ich erwähnen muß: 
der marathon extreme HA rollt echt gut für diese art von schluffe.
ca. 650 gr. mit double defense und noch nie ´nen platten gehabt.

der rahmen ist mega-hart, da liegst du auch vollkommen richtig.
bei der kurbel dagegen habe ich manchmal den gegenteiligen eindruck.


gruß


----------



## sporty (21. November 2009)

...Schwarz ist das neue Weiß...


----------



## gruftie (21. November 2009)

so, frisch angemeldet. also erstmal hallo zusammen 
und da ich schwarz auch irgendwie mag  hier mein giant neuaufbau, frisch mattschwarz pulverbeschichtet und fast fertig. vorerst nur ein schlechteres kellerfoto:


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. November 2009)

Oh Gott...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. November 2009)

irgendwie fehlt da noch allerhand!


----------



## chri55 (21. November 2009)

was hat denn die bleischwere Dirt Jumper in einem CC Rad zu suchen?


----------



## NoBseHz (21. November 2009)

Hallo erstmal und herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum. 
Hier wird sehr gerne immer Kritik ausgeteilt, daher lob ich dich erstmal für die geile Idee mit dem Gewichtstuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-rock (21. November 2009)

....bug? wieso lande ich immer wieder auf seite 73 obwohl ich auf seite 74 klicke.... egal

@grufti

dein bike schaut auch unfertig schonmal schön aus.

was kostet denn so eine neulackierung wie bei deinen giant?
und wo hast du die DJ decals her?

gruß


----------



## don-rock (21. November 2009)

aha, jetzt klappts auch mit seite 74....


----------



## gruftie (21. November 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Gott...



welchen meinst du? 



			
				k_star schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie fehlt da noch allerhand!



soviel ist es gar nicht mehr, ist halt nur noch nicht alles angebaut, man muss ja nebenbei auch manchmal bissl arbeiten gehen 



			
				your_enemy schrieb:
			
		

> was hat denn die bleischwere Dirt Jumper in einem CC Rad zu suchen?



die war halt da. und solange ich nicht zu schwach bin, das bike damit zu bewegen, bin ich damit zufrieden.



			
				NoBseHz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal und herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum.



vielen dank



			
				NoBseHz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird sehr gerne immer Kritik ausgeteilt, daher lob ich dich erstmal für die geile Idee mit dem Gewichtstuning



ist das noch ironie oder schon sarkasmus? 



			
				don-rock schrieb:
			
		

> @grufti
> 
> dein bike schaut auch unfertig schonmal schön aus.



danke



			
				don-rock schrieb:
			
		

> was kostet denn so eine neulackierung wie bei deinen giant?
> und wo hast du die DJ decals her?
> 
> gruß



die dj war schon mattschwarz, die ist original.
das glasperlenstrahlen des rahmens hat mich 5,- und ein dankeschön gekostet und das pulverbeschichten gab's für 40,- bei einer lokalen oberflächenveredelungs-bude 

so, jetzt dürft ihr weiter lästern


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. November 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> was hat denn die bleischwere Dirt Jumper in einem CC Rad zu suchen?



Die rundet das Bild zum 50mm Downhill-Vorbau besser ab.

Was willst du mit dem Bike fahren? Und sag jetzt nicht ´Brötchen holen´.


----------



## gruftie (21. November 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die rundet das Bild zum 50mm Downhill-Vorbau besser ab.
> 
> Was willst du mit dem Bike fahren? Und sag jetzt nicht ´Brötchen holen´.



auch brötchen holen 
eigentlich will ich damit alles fahren, was ich meinem alten körper noch zumuten kann. also weder reines xc noch "nur" brötchen holen. darf auch gerne mal etwas härter sein. dafür reicht meines erachtens der rahmen und die komponenten sind halt auch etwas stabiler dimensioniert. an einem reinen xc braucht man auch keine xt-ausstattung. allerdings soll es eben auch 'ne weile halten.


----------



## Slow (22. November 2009)




----------



## Illuminus (22. November 2009)

find die Manitou in dem grün immer wieder geil, was mich mal intressieren würde, is wie die Gabel nur mit nem schwarzen Casting an nem schön schwarzen, cleanen Rad aussieht..


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. November 2009)

ich finde gerade das gruen am nox geil!

zum "2x die halefte fehlt" dirtjumper sag ich nix... 
ach ne doch: hallo im forum, aber ich glaub du bist in der falschen rubrik gelandet...


----------



## Slow (23. November 2009)

Naja, eine komplett schwarze R7 in schwarzem Rahmen ist ja jetzt nich so selten und sieht man hier und da schonmal... 

Wobei ich auch schon überlegt habe, mir eine defekte R7 zu besorgen, mit schwarzem Casting und dann habe ich Auswahlmöglichkeiten. ;-)

Mich stört selbst noch die gelben Schriftzüge, die aber unterlackiert sind.

Danke für die Kommentare







Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (23. November 2009)

wie immer sehr geil! ob die Gabel ohne Decals besser aussehen würde? die glänzenden Kurbelarme der Aerozine SL würden sich auch besser machen. ich könnte dir meine neuen billig überlassen


----------



## Christian Back (23. November 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Naja, eine komplett schwarze R7 in schwarzem Rahmen ist ja jetzt nich so selten und sieht man hier und da schonmal...
> 
> Wobei ich auch schon überlegt habe, mir eine defekte R7 zu besorgen, mit schwarzem Casting und dann habe ich Auswahlmöglichkeiten. ;-)
> 
> ...



Aber eine melonengelbe Gabel, das wär´s  doch!
Farbe heißt wirlich so! RAL- Nr. weiß ich gerade nicht, wäre optisch aber der Knaller!


----------



## Slow (23. November 2009)

Hehe, ich steh nicht so auf schwarz/rot/gold, äh gelb... ;-)

Ja, komplet gecleant säh das Rad wohl besser aus, aber das ist es mir im Moment nicht wert... (Wiederverkauf, Arbeit usw... ;-)

Grüße


----------



## IceCube79 (23. November 2009)

Servus!!

....hier mal mein Aufbau für die nächste Saison .

2010 er Rahmen in der Bucht geschnappt


----------



## Popeye34 (29. November 2009)

Leider nur in der Wohnung, aber ich wage es trotzdem...


----------



## Jonez (29. November 2009)

Das verlegen von Leitungen im allgemeinen ist nicht so deine Stärke, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. November 2009)

Nach lange abstinenz wollte ich nochmal ein aktuelles Bild hier reinstellen.
Gewicht wurde auf 8,971 Kilo gedrückt.


----------



## Groudon (29. November 2009)

ein wirklich seeeeeehr schönes bike

so langsam freunde ich mich mit der SID an - wirklich tolle Gabel und auch der Rahmen gefällt mir - leider ja nicht ohne Decor normal zu bekommen -.-


----------



## NoBseHz (29. November 2009)

yamyam


----------



## Popeye34 (29. November 2009)

Jonez schrieb:


> Das verlegen von Leitungen im allgemeinen ist nicht so deine Stärke, oder?



Meinst du mich und das Kabel an der Wand, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?? 

Wollte eigentlich nur das Bike vorstellen....


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2009)

die kabel in der wohnung.


----------



## Groudon (29. November 2009)

sehr schönes Simplon ... wäre mein Traumbike ... mir würde schon XT Schaltung und ne normale Marta reichen ^^


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2009)

das cockpit vom simplon ist schick.

das focus ist ebenfalls sehr nice.


----------



## Popeye34 (29. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> die kabel in der wohnung.



JA, no Problem, ist nur eine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Provisorische Not-Lösung...



Groudon schrieb:


> sehr schönes Simplon ... wäre mein Traumbike ... mir würde schon XT Schaltung und ne normale Marta reichen ^^



Es ist so, die XTR Komponenten hatte ich am Hardtail und wurden übernommen. Die Marta ist eigentlich eine "normale" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), hier bin ich an die SL-Carbon Hebel + Schwarze Deckel gekommen......


----------



## mystahr (29. November 2009)

Das Focus ist perfekt. 
Das JJ mag vielleicht hochwertig, leicht und teuer sein. Aber optisch ist es imho nur ein zusammen gewürfelter Haufen.


----------



## #easy# (29. November 2009)

also das Focus ist ja echt mal geil  sehr sehr schön....
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (29. November 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Das Focus ist perfekt.
> Das JJ mag vielleicht hochwertig, leicht und teuer sein. Aber optisch ist es imho nur ein zusammen gewürfelter Haufen.



Sind doch beide sehr ähnlich, schwarz, weiß,rot. Das Carbon-bike ist doch noch  homogener (Carbon und XTR)
Ich sehe das eher anders herum.


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2009)

Das Focus ist ein echt "cooles", stimmiges Rad!

Beim Stomp gefallen mir die Bremshebel, sind das die neuen?

Bei IGGY´s Rad fehlt mir das gewisset Etwas.


----------



## Popeye34 (29. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Beim Stomp gefallen mir die Bremshebel, sind das die neuen?*



Genau, sind die Aktuellen SL Hebel


----------



## IGGY (29. November 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ein wirklich seeeeeehr schönes bike
> 
> so langsam freunde ich mich mit der SID an - wirklich tolle Gabel und auch der Rahmen gefällt mir - leider ja nicht ohne Decor normal zu bekommen -.-


Den bekommt man ohne Decor. Einfach bei mir melden bei Interesse!


----------



## volki3 (29. November 2009)

Dann gebe ich meins auch nochmal zugute 
Es war zwar schonmal hier aber egal 








Ich Liebe es 

Gruß
Volki


----------



## Rhombus (1. Dezember 2009)

So, dann will ich auch mal, da Meine Laufräder auf sich warten lassen.

Das Rad hat bis jetzt 7,5Kg.

Mit Laufrädern wird's wohl noch ne ganze Ecke mehr werden....


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich mal wieder mit dem neuen kleinen meiner Freundin. Kaum gekauft und schon nicht mehr original. Auch sie hat es mit dem tuning erwischt. Gleich Federgabel, Vorbau und Lenker ausgetauscht. Im Moment so wie es dasteht 10,4 kilo. Wir arbeiten daran.

Gruss Jenso


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Dezember 2009)

Und auch gleich meines mit einem kleinen Update...neu tune Sattel montiert. Mal schauen ob es mein Hintern aushält. Bald kommt noch ne SID in schwarz rein. Danach ist erst mal Schluss mit tuning.

Grüsse Jenso

PS: Habe noch ein Pärchen KOOKA BRemshebel zu verkaufen. Interessenten melden sich bitte.


----------



## InoX (1. Dezember 2009)

hier mal noch mein altes. Hatte zum schluss ne Menja und dann ham ses geklaut 
war sehr geil und hat auch ne menge mitgemacht, wie manche vielleicht am Foto erkennen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas800 (1. Dezember 2009)

mein Nox Satellite


----------



## Baby Taxi (6. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Bike. Mit Sommerreifen steht knapp eine 9 vor dem Komma, mit 2,25 Nobby (Winterreifen) immerhin noch eine kleine 10


----------



## Fusel Wusel (6. Dezember 2009)

InoX schrieb:


> hier mal noch mein altes. Hatte zum schluss ne Menja und dann ham ses geklaut
> war sehr geil und hat auch ne menge mitgemacht, wie manche vielleicht am Foto erkennen können.



Ein Arrow hatte ich auch mal, bis es mir ebenfalls geklaut wurde. Ich fand die Rahmengeometrie einfach super. Hat irgendwie gepasst.
Ich hatte ein Bronzefarbenes SXC...07, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2009)

so, mein bike wird langsam rennfertig für die saison 2010. Habe gerade ne neue gabel reingehauen. Endlich mal was nicht zu teures. Bin gespannt wie sie ist. Bin ja nicht gerade undter 70 kg schwer. Hoffe es geht auch mit 80kg. Na und die züge habe ich auch noch gleich auf schwarz getauscht.

Nächstes projekt ist der tausch der kurbel.
sorry für die schlechten bilder. kommen noch bessere

gruss jenso


----------



## Rhombus (12. Dezember 2009)

So, hier nun auch mal zwei Bilder NACH ARTGERECHTER Benutzung des Rad's.

Vorgestern habe ich das Bike komplettiert und eingestellt. Heute gab es dann die erste kleine PRobefahrt. Summa summarum 10Km.

Fährt sich super!

Soll ich das Rad auch noch in die Rohloff-Galerie reinstellen?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2009)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Soll ich das Rad auch noch in die Rohloff-Galerie reinstellen?



aber dann am besten MIT bild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein Schätzchen, ohne viel Schnick Schnack! Einfach und funktionell...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rhombus (12. Dezember 2009)

Rhombus schrieb:


> So, hier nun auch mal zwei Bilder NACH ARTGERECHTER Benutzung des Rad's.
> 
> Vorgestern habe ich das Bike komplettiert und eingestellt. Heute gab es dann die erste kleine PRobefahrt. Summa summarum 10Km.
> 
> ...



Versuch Nummer Zwei!

Die Bilder sind anscheindend zu groß, um sie direkt im Forum hoch zu laden.

Ich bekomme es nicht hin! Bin halt kein Computer-Crack

Vielleicht könnt Ihr die Links öffnen, dann seht Ihr das Bike auch


----------



## volki3 (12. Dezember 2009)

Der Sattel ist en Brüller


----------



## chri55 (12. Dezember 2009)

Sattel :kotz:


----------



## IGGY (12. Dezember 2009)

So. Ich habe habe mal ein bischen was geändert. Ein paar User aus dem Leichtbauforum haben einige Vorschläge gemacht! 




Danke für die Tips  Mir gefällt es so besser!
So wie es da steht wiegt es 8825 Gramm! Jedoch kommt der Hinterreifen noch runter!


----------



## Rhombus (12. Dezember 2009)

Mal ehrlich, was interessiert mich das Gewicht?

Ob ich nun mit ner Rohloff-Blei-Schaltung fahre, oder ob ich mir zusätzlich noch nen 0,5Kg Sattel drauf schraube: Ich denke, das macht einen wirklichen Unterschied mehr! 

Und ich persönlich hab da einen ganz anderen Grund, diesen Sattel zu fahren. Er ist saubequem! Alle anderen Sättel, die ich bisher gefahren bin, ließen mich vor Schmerzen schon fast schreien. DIESER NICHT.

Auf das Gewicht hab ich überhaupt nicht geachtet! Der Bock bringt, wie abgebildet, schlanke 13,4KG auf die Waage. Und das dann mit dem Sattel, schweren XM-Felgen, verstärkten Speichen, usw...

Wenn ich den Sattel ersetze, könnte ich eine 12 vor dem Komma erreichen. Will ich aber garnicht!

Immerhin sind das nichtmal 0,5% Gewichtsersparnis!
Die Kombo >>>Bike/Fahrer<<< bringt es ja gerade mal auf 117KG, da wollen wir uns doch nicht an ein paar Gramm aufgeilen, oder?


----------



## nexx (12. Dezember 2009)

@IGGY: Sehr feiner Rahmen, der "eckige" Rohrquerschnitt gefällt! Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Dazu würde doch eine niner-Starrgabel äußerst gut passen


----------



## IGGY (12. Dezember 2009)

Das ist der Carbonrahmen von Drössiger! Kann ich dir besorgen ohne Decorsatz


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2009)

Rhombus schrieb:


> So, hier nun auch mal zwei Bilder NACH ARTGERECHTER Benutzung des Rad's.
> 
> Vorgestern habe ich das Bike komplettiert und eingestellt. Heute gab es dann die erste kleine PRobefahrt. Summa summarum 10Km.
> 
> ...


 
Hab auch grad gesucht!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das ist der Carbonrahmen von Drössiger! Kann ich dir besorgen ohne Decorsatz


 
sali yggy sieht mal wieder richtig hübsch aus dein bike. Der rahmen ist wirklich heiss. Wie teuer kostet er?
Sauschön das ding.
gruss onkeldoc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (12. Dezember 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> sali yggy sieht mal wieder richtig hübsch aus dein bike. Der rahmen ist wirklich heiss. Wie teuer kostet er?
> Sauschön das ding.
> gruss onkeldoc


Gerne per PN!


----------



## nexx (13. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das ist der Carbonrahmen von Drössiger! Kann ich dir besorgen ohne Decorsatz



Hehe, ob ich wohl nach dem Preis fragen möchte? Wohl eher kaum 

Ahja, gerade gesehen, dass die Info per PM kommt, die Nachricht hätte ich wohl auch gerne.


----------



## mystahr (13. Dezember 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Das JJ mag vielleicht hochwertig, leicht und teuer sein. Aber optisch ist es imho nur ein zusammen gewürfelter Haufen.



Diese Aussage möchte ich hiermit widerrufen.


----------



## IGGY (13. Dezember 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Diese Aussage möchte ich hiermit widerrufen.



Danke


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> So. Ich habe habe mal ein bischen was geändert. Ein paar User aus dem Leichtbauforum haben einige Vorschläge gemacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So gefällt es mir schon viel besser, vll. noch mehr Aktzente setzten.

Mach mal bitte ein Bild in einer schöneren Umgebung =)


----------



## IGGY (14. Dezember 2009)

Was meinst du mit mehr Aktzente setzen? Auf der nächsten Tour mache ich neue Bilder! Versprochen


----------



## crush-er (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Bike hat sich echt gemacht! Schon krass, was so ein paar fehlende Decals ausmachen.


----------



## Popeye34 (14. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt es nun auch viiiel besser!
Ein Weisser Sattel wäre jetzt Perfekt......


----------



## IGGY (15. Dezember 2009)

Naja. Der Speedneedle war vorher weiß. So toll war das nicht nach den ersten Schlammtouren. Der neue Alcantarabezug macht sich in natura richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichradler (15. Dezember 2009)

Iggy, ist der Rahmen in UD Optik oder täuscht es auf dem Foto ?!
Falls ja, versuch mal ne schöne Stütze auch in UD Optik zu bekommen, wirkt homogener.

Alcantara ist schon geil und kann man fix mit Imprägnierspray sehr gut schützen.
Gefällt


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Naja. Der Speedneedle war vorher weiß. So toll war das nicht nach den ersten Schlammtouren. Der neue Alcantarabezug macht sich in natura richtig gut!


 

Hallo yggy wie fährt sich eigentlich der FF? HAbe mir überlegt ihn bei mir aufzuziehen aber wegen der pannen bin ich mir nicht sicher. 
ICh fahre ja mehrheitlich marathons und da kommt es bei mir nicht auf jedes gramm an.
Gruss onkeldoc


----------



## IGGY (15. Dezember 2009)

HI
@onkel doc Keine Ahnung wie der sich fährt. Habe erst eine Tour auf der Straße damit gefahren. Hatte keinen RoRo für hinten mehr. Der kommt aber am Do drauf! Ich fahre ja Latexschläuche, wodurch die Pannen sich wohl in Grenzen halten werden. Werde im Sommer mal die Kombi RR-FF testen!
@Deichradler Was ist UD Optik? Noch nie gehört!


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2009)

Er meint Unidirektional. Also Prepregs, die nicht aus CF-Gewebe sind, sondern bei denen alle Fasern in eine Richtung angeordnet sind...


----------



## IGGY (15. Dezember 2009)

Und wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2009)

guck mal im leichtbau thread, da wird grade darüber gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichradler (16. Dezember 2009)

Das z.B. ist eine Charliemike in UD Optik





Und das sind Charliemike in Gelegeoptik ( 1K )





Deine Stütze sollte in 3K sein, so wie´s aussieht.


----------



## IGGY (16. Dezember 2009)

Aha okay. Aber ob das aussieht? Sie Saso ist so schön leicht


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Dezember 2009)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Das z.B. ist eine Charliemike in UD Optik
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht mir nicht wie Gelege aus, sondern wie Gewebe...
Gelege (NCF = Non Crimp Fabrics) besteht aus Lagen von Rovings, die mit einem Wirkfaden in z-Richtung vernäht sind. Bei Gewebe resultiert der Zusammenhalt daraus, dass die Rovings untereinander verwoben sind...


----------



## IGGY (20. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So gefällt es mir schon viel besser, vll. noch mehr Aktzente setzten.
> 
> Mach mal bitte ein Bild in einer schöneren Umgebung =)


Bitte schön 












Mit der RoRo Kombi liege ich nun bei 8908 Gramm!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2009)

hei yggy warst auch mal unterwegs bei der kälte Hält das dein bike aus??? Na das bike schon aber wie siehts mit dir aus. War auch draussen aber brrrrrrr saukalt. Nach einer stunde waren meine füsse durchgefroren. Aber war trotzdem geil


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2009)

******** man hab mein bild vergessen so jetzt gehts


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2009)

War kein Problem. Mit den richtigen Sachen kann man es aushalten. Bin 2,5 Std gefahren!


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> War kein Problem. Mit den richtigen Sachen kann man es aushalten. Bin 2,5 Std gefahren!


 
verdammt da muss ich dann wohl noch was einkaufen gehen.


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2009)

Oder schneller fahren


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Oder schneller fahren


 
werde mir das nächste mal ein feuerchen mitnehmen oder ne hübsche maid die mir immer warmgibt. mmhhhh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CBiker (21. Dezember 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> werde mir das nächste mal ein feuerchen mitnehmen oder ne hübsche maid die mir immer warmgibt. mmhhhh...



Mädels geben nicht warm. Die frieren doch immer 

Gruß CBiker


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Dezember 2009)

verdammt auch wieder recht na dann wirds eben ein warmes plüschtier unter dem trikot. Na ihr seit ja alles profis hier


----------



## IGGY (21. Dezember 2009)

Dem muß ich wiedersprechen! Wenn sowas vor mir fahren würde hätte ich sehr warm


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2009)

phuuaaaaaa is das ne hübsche. woher hast du dieses schöne foto??
na so wird einem doch gleich heiss im schritt. einfach hübsch!!!!


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Foto habe ich aus dem Album hier. Leider nicht selber geknippst


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2009)

hab da auch noch was für den kalten winter


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2009)

manich bin gerade abgelänkt gewesen jetzt gehs doch. Wollte euch mal meine freundin gut darstellen


----------



## Slow (22. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Mit der RoRo Kombi liege ich nun bei 8908 Gramm!



Das Gewicht ist doch ne Ansage.
Ich finde, da muss ein weißer Sattel ran. 
Haben das gleiche bei nem Kumpel gehabt. Weiße Sid, weißer Vorbau und erst schwarzer Sattel. Sah noch nicht so perfekt aus, dann weißen Sattel ran und das macht einiges her. Fanden wir... ;-)


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2009)

@Onkel Nette Freundin 
@Slow ja der weiße Sattel sieht gut aus, ist aber nicht so toll auf einem MTB was auch rangenommen wird. Der Speedneedle war vorher weiß. Habe ich in Alcantara beziehen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Attitude Team (22. Dezember 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das Foto habe ich aus dem Album hier. Leider nicht selber geknippst



Ich denke, dass ich deine Frau mal aufklären muss, was du so im forum treibst....


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2009)

Mach das


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2009)

verräter!!!wenn meine wüsste


----------



## Northern lite (17. Januar 2010)

dann will ich das hier aml wieder ein wenig zum Leben erwecken... mal schauen ob es mir gelingt...

ein paar kleine Updates

Samstag beim Snow-Biking:





Komentare erwünscht!  Ich weiß dass ich es von der falschen Seite fotographiert habe...


----------



## eddy 1 (17. Januar 2010)

artgerecht

ein schöner Winter


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Januar 2010)

mein hübsches schwarzes vorgestern auch noch ausgeführt auf 1200 müm sorry für die bildquali.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (18. Januar 2010)

Äh und wo ist die Freundin!?


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2010)

Die hatt doch keine Lust mehr


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die hatt doch keine Lust mehr


 
Mooooooomenthier ist sie und was sagt ihr jetzt.? Und ihr neues bike
 gruss onkel


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2010)

Du hast die Bilder nicht allen Ernstes vom Monitor abphotographiert!?


----------



## Nordpol (19. Januar 2010)

...sieht zumindest so aus...


----------



## Sunset (19. Januar 2010)

@northern lite das curtis sieht im großen und ganzen echt gut aus. könnte  dass ich meines hergegeben habe!


----------



## carofem (19. Januar 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mooooooomenthier ist sie und was sagt ihr jetzt.? Und ihr neues bike
> gruss onkel


 
Aha da fährt sie ja wieder und lacht auch noch so frech.
Bike dürfte O.K. sein ist halt ein Fully.

PS: Kauf der Freundin passende Klamotten,Jacke und Hose sind etwas zu gross.


----------



## carofem (19. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die hatt doch keine Lust mehr


 
Hast du 2 Quantecs SLR-Racing??


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Aha da fährt sie ja wieder und lacht auch noch so frech.
> Bike dürfte O.K. sein ist halt ein Fully.
> 
> PS: Kauf der Freundin passende Klamotten,Jacke und Hose sind etwas zu gross.


 
Auf dem foto fährt sie noch ihr altes specialized hardtail. Tja und was die klamotten betrifft die jacke passt supi. Haben eine kleiner probiert und wäre in der länge zu kurz gewesen. Die hose???? 
Sie wollte unbedingt ein fully um mehr sicherheit zu haben. Ich persönlich würde mir nie eines zulegen. Bin gerade im tessin geilstes wetter


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du hast die Bilder nicht allen Ernstes vom Monitor abphotographiert!?


 
Sorry leider doch. Konnte sie normal nicht hochladen und hab sie dann mit dem handy abfotografiert und reingestellt...möchte mich dafür entschuldigen sind trotzdem schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Aha da fährt sie ja wieder und lacht auch noch so frech.
> Bike dürfte O.K. sein ist halt ein Fully.
> 
> PS: Kauf der Freundin passende Klamotten,Jacke und Hose sind etwas zu gross.


 
übrigens...sie trägt über der engen hose noch ne kurze schlabberhose für die zusätzliche wärme und den wind. Es sieht ev darum so gross aus und schlabrig aus


----------



## carofem (20. Januar 2010)

Aha dann ist ja alles geklärt
Viel Spass noch im Tessin, biste da mit dem Bike oder dem Rennrad unterwegs und wie ist das Wetter?


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Januar 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Aha dann ist ja alles geklärt
> Viel Spass noch im Tessin, biste da mit dem Bike oder dem Rennrad unterwegs und wie ist das Wetter?


 
Teilweise am arbeiten und dann wenn ich zeit habe mit dem bike unterwegs. Kann immer noch schön in die höhe gehen da es nicht viel schnee hat. dachte es wäre wärmer...denkste am morgen -3 und tags ca +1-+3 grad. Die sonne scheint...


----------



## DirtyMattes (30. Januar 2010)

Mein neues Stevens S8


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Januar 2010)

sind hier auch Bikes erwünscht die nur zum Teil schwarz sind?


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Februar 2010)

zwar alt, aber auch schwarz...


----------



## drivingghost (3. Februar 2010)

hier darf meins auch noch rein:




so wie es jetzt da steht, 9,32 kg.


----------



## Slow (3. Februar 2010)

Ich fand das Design auf den Poison-Rahmen ja immer hässlich, aber das Rad sieht verdammt gut aus! Auch das Rahmendesign. Gut aufgebaut!


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2010)

Das Poison ist seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein Bike, wo ich beim ersten Blick dachte "Wow" und auch auf den zweiten Blick nichts zu meckern finde . Extrem stimmiger, durchdachter Aufbau, Respekt.

Was sind das für Felgen? FRM?

Halt, doch was zum Meckern gefunden: Die SID-Decals in schwarz und es wäre perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Februar 2010)

Haha, genau das hatte ich ihm gerade per PM geschrieben! 

Ja, sind FRM.


----------



## drivingghost (3. Februar 2010)

hab die pm noch nicht gelesen, aber an schwarze decals habe ich auch schon gedacht. 
danke fürs lob.


----------



## volki3 (3. Februar 2010)

Das Poison sieht sehr Geil aus 
Glaub nur das es mir mit Schwarzen Felgen besser gefallen würde?!
Ja... Die SID-Decals in schwarz dann würde es Besser aussehen 

Sag mal, sind die SID-Decals bei Dir auch mit Klarlack übersprüht?
Wollte meine gegen Schwarze Taschen und die Grauen abmachen, aber das geht net. 
Jetzt hab ich sie Einfach überklebt... mal Gucken wie Lange die halten???


----------



## Popeye34 (3. Februar 2010)

Cooles Poison!


----------



## jetos15 (3. Februar 2010)

sieht ja fast aus wies serienbike http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...y1=2&lay2=1&lay3=4&lay4=0&prodid=201010000-02


----------



## maddda (3. Februar 2010)

Leckeres Posion is top schon alleine weil da MTBvD draufsteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Das Poison sieht sehr Geil aus
> Glaub nur das es mir mit Schwarzen Felgen besser gefallen würde?!
> Ja... Die SID-Decals in schwarz dann würde es Besser aussehen
> 
> ...



die decals sind immer unter lack!


----------



## volki3 (3. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> die decals sind immer unter lack!



Naja, ich kenne Gabeln da ist aber net so?!


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2010)

von welcher gabel ist denn die rede?


----------



## volki3 (3. Februar 2010)

Die Reba zum Beispiel Modell 07...


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2010)

> Sag mal, sind die *SID-Decals* bei *Dir* auch mit Klarlack übersprüht?





> von welcher gabel ist denn die rede?



merkste was?


----------



## volki3 (3. Februar 2010)

Okay Okay


----------



## drivingghost (3. Februar 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> sieht ja fast aus wies serienbike http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...y1=2&lay2=1&lay3=4&lay4=0&prodid=201010000-02



sieht sogar fast noch mehr aus wie das mtbvd teambike.
anders bei mir:  
vorbau: smica
lenker: bontrager 
sattelstütze: bontrager
sattel: amoeba scud carbon
reifen: rocket ron
gabel: sid team. decals unter lack.


----------



## BierBaron (6. Februar 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Update von meinem NoSaint:





Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2010)

Seehr fein ! Aber wenn du dein Bike schon so schön in Szene setzt hättsde ja wenigstens mal Strasse fegen können


----------



## Escobar78 (7. Februar 2010)

Mein neues Fitnessgerät







Schönen Grüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (7. Februar 2010)

If it ain´t moto, it´s worthless


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Februar 2010)

sehr schön.
aber wie definiert sich moto, wenn ich fragen darf. stahl und starr?


----------



## Greg House (7. Februar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> sehr schön.
> aber wie definiert sich moto, wenn ich fragen darf. stahl und starr?


 
If it ain´t moto, it´s worthless - ohne Motor ist es wertlos


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> If it ain´t moto, it´s worthless - ohne Motor ist es wertlos



:confjust:
ich dächte 'moto' wärn begriff, der von den salsa leuten geprägt wurde. und von den fahrrädern hatte ja keins nen motor


----------



## Greg House (7. Februar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> :confjust:
> ich dächte 'moto' wärn begriff, der von den salsa leuten geprägt wurde. und von den fahrrädern hatte ja keins nen motor


Richtig der spruch kommt von Salsa. Sehr gut Aufgepasst 


bike Juli 7/93 ( da war die Zeitung noch zu gebrauchen )


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Februar 2010)

Darf ich fragen was das für Speci Pneus sind? Sehen irgendwie den Larssen ändlich.

Mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was das für Speci Pneus sind? Sehen irgendwie den Larssen ändlich.
> 
> Mfg



http://www.specialized.com/lu/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47881


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Februar 2010)

wusst ichs doch...
'moto' is described as 'a way of life'
2. spalte, letzter absatz.






den bike-artikel hab ich auch gelesen. ich glaub das gelbe vom ei war die damals och nich


----------



## Slow (7. Februar 2010)

Hab die Tage nochmal ein vernünftiges Bild von meinem Eclipse geschossen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. Februar 2010)

Geil.

Mfg


----------



## eddy 1 (8. Februar 2010)

schön und schlicht

mit der grünen Gabel geil blos so lassen (nicht noch mehr grün dran)


----------



## Slow (8. Februar 2010)

Danke danke. Das bleibt schon so, keine Sorge.
Höchstens die gelben Decals werden vielleicht noch irgendwie entfernt/überklebt oder so.
Sind halt leider unterm Lack drunter.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nur immer wieder Lob aussprechen. Wirklich eines meiner Lieblingsräder hier im Forum.


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2010)

So, nach überstandenen Bandscheibenvorfall endlich wieder vom Heimtrainer in die freie Natur.


----------



## jörgl (15. Februar 2010)

Neulich fertig geworden.....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/574208]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (15. Februar 2010)

sehr schön !!! geworden

jetzt mein standartsatz

der vorbau gefällt nicht würde das silber der stütze aufgreifen


----------



## Splatter666 (16. Februar 2010)

Ach, so´ne P-Bone sieht doch einfach an jedem Bike gut aus 
Langsam isses soweit; wenn ich groß bin, kauf ich mir auch mal n KLEIN...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Februar 2010)

hallo Leute
Na da ist sie wieder und ist glücklich über ihr neues getuntes bike
Neues update des lieblings meiner freundin...pedalen exustar 210g,lenkerhörnli XLC gekürzt 50g,schnellspanner in rot 48g,furios fred da meine freundin ein leichtgewicht ist
Ich warte noch auf die neue federgabel...manitou R7 in weiss-schwarz und dann lassen wirs mal so für ne weile.
Ach ja die sattelhöhe ist noch nicht richtig eingestellt. Werden es wiegen wenn die neue gabel drin ist.

gruss jenso


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Februar 2010)

so und mein kleines update...neuer lenker von specialized. Lenker carbon retro. keine ahnung aus welchem jahr aber sieht echt geil aus und ist nur 120g. 
Man sieht schön die struktur und schimert leicht rötlich. Ich find ihn hübsch.


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Februar 2010)

schönes Rocky !!

aber der Vorbau geht gar nicht


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> schönes Rocky !!
> 
> aber der Vorbau geht gar nicht


 
Na ja, was würdes du denn montieren?? Am besten einen f99 wie fast alle anderen hier? Mach mal ein vorschlag.
ICh glaub das stört dich bei jedem bike hier oder
gruss jenso


----------



## cluso (21. Februar 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Na ja, was würdes du denn montieren?? Am besten einen f99 wie fast alle anderen hier? Mach mal ein vorschlag.
> ICh glaub das stört dich bei jedem bike hier oder
> gruss jenso



Unrecht hat er nicht.

Sch**ß auf die paar Gramm zusätzlich:

Tune oder passend zur Stütze Thomson?!

Hast auch ein Komplettbild?

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Februar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Unrecht hat er nicht.
> 
> Sch**ß auf die paar Gramm zusätzlich:
> 
> ...


 
ja hab ich doch. Das bike ist allerdings nicht gerade ein leichtbau. Mir persönlich gefällt die schöne schlanke linie des wcs. Hätte noch einen gecleanten syntace ganz in schwarz und kein f99. Überlege auch immer ob ich diesen montieren soll.
Hier noch ein bild von der seite.


----------



## carofem (21. Februar 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Na ja, was würdes du denn montieren?? Am besten einen f99 wie fast alle anderen hier? Mach mal ein vorschlag.
> ICh glaub das stört dich bei jedem bike hier oder
> gruss jenso


 

Schlage mal den KCNC vor in 100mm sub100g


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Februar 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Na ja, was würdes du denn montieren?? Am besten einen f99 wie fast alle anderen hier? Mach mal ein vorschlag.
> ICh glaub das stört dich bei jedem bike hier oder
> gruss jenso



Ich glaube ich habe irgendwie ein Vorbaufetisch

ich finde den Vorbau zu mächtig und modern

F99 finde ich nur an nem Stahlrahmen oder filligranem Alurahmrn passend (aber nicht am Rocky)

billig und leicht                       .   alter Ritchey WCS
schöner und exklusiver             .           TUNE
zu klobig                                .        Thomson
ich würde auch noch einen alten. Controltech schön finden
und keinen                             .         Syncros      auch zu Fett
perfekt                                  .Race Face Stahlvorbau (war der nicht aus Airmet oder so)

nur meine meinung und an Vorbauten hab ich einen gefressen bin schon 1 Jahr am grübeln was ich auf mein Zassi mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (21. Februar 2010)

hört doch ma bitte auf alle 2 Seiten dieses immer gleiche bekackte Rocky zu zeigen, sorry aber ich klick jedes mal drauf und denk mir uch was is das geiles und dann kommt immer das gleiche Bild.. und so vom Hocker haut mich das jetzt auch nicht, gehört mMn schon eher in einen Retrothreat.


----------



## Popeye34 (22. Februar 2010)

na ja, so Cool ist's auch net.
Was gefällt einem Rocky Fan den sooo an diesem Bike, die nicht passende rote Kurbel? Der Schriftzug? Die "daneben gegriffene" Steuerzentrale?

Sorry, aber mMn, ist's ein zusammengewürfeltes "Stadtrad" das niemand klauen würde ...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2010)

meine freundin hat wohl recht. Es gibt zu viel beknackte leute hier drin die gerne andere blöd anmachen. Zum glück bin ich genug davon überzeugt ein hübsches bike zu haben ansonsten wäre ich schon in der klappse gelandet.
Vielleicht liegt es ja am namen rocky mountain das es nicht viele freunde hat. Man muss schon speziell sein um rocky-fan zu sein. Hei see you ach ja und schalalaaaa


----------



## Popeye34 (22. Februar 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> meine freundin hat wohl recht. Es gibt zu viel beknackte leute hier drin die gerne andere blöd anmachen. Zum glück bin ich genug davon überzeugt ein hübsches bike zu haben ansonsten wäre ich schon in der klappse gelandet.
> Vielleicht liegt es ja am namen rocky mountain das es nicht viele freunde hat. Man muss schon speziell sein um rocky-fan zu sein. Hei see you ach ja und schalalaaaa




Wenn du meinst......


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Februar 2010)

Seh ich wie Xzippo auch anders. Es muss kein Carbon sein und auch sonst nicht glänzen. Les einfach mal das durch, was so geschrieben wurde und dann verstehst du vielleicht, warum deine Antwort völlig deplaziert war. Ich bin kein expliziter Rocky Fan, genauso wenig wie ich Fan von sonst etwas bin wofür ich nicht bezahlt werde. Aber Rocky hat auch 1a Bikes, bezweifelt jawohl niemand der was in der Birne hat.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2010)

hei cool da kommt doch mal pfeffer hier rein. Zum glück gibt es noch konstruktive kritik wie von euren vorgängern hier. Na dann machts gut und alles gute in der saison 2010.


----------



## Popeye34 (22. Februar 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei cool da kommt doch mal pfeffer hier rein. Zum glück gibt es noch konstruktive kritik wie von euren vorgängern hier. Na dann machts gut und alles gute in der saison 2010.




Wenn du nicht damit leben kannst, lass das Posten doch einfach, und hör auf deine Freundin (?)...  "*Es gibt zu viel beknackte leute hier drin die gerne andere blöd anmachen*"
 Dein Problem ist wohl, das du mit Kritik nicht umgehen kannst, ich verlange auch nicht von jedem, das er meine Sachen Super findet....

Was ist den so besonderes an _deinem_ Rocky?? 

Du bist nun auf meiner Ignorier-Liste, kann dich nicht mehr sehen -wie Geil!


----------



## xc90 (22. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich have mal zwei kurtze fragen:
1.wo liegt der unterschid zwischen einem Cross Country Bike und allmountain?
2.was ist der Unterschied zwischen Cross Country und allmountain fahren an sich?

Währe nett wen mir das jemand beantworten kann.


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Februar 2010)

Danke werd ich haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baby Taxi (22. Februar 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> Hi, ich have mal zwei kurtze fragen:
> 1.wo liegt der unterschid zwischen einem Cross Country Bike und allmountain?
> 2.was ist der Unterschied zwischen Cross Country und allmountain fahren an sich?
> 
> Währe nett wen mir das jemand beantworten kann.



zu 1. Federweg und Geometie des Bikes, CC ca.80-100mm, und eher langgestreckt, Lenker tiefer als Sattel
Allmountain ca. 120-140mm Federweg und eher aufrechte Fahrerposition.

zu 2. CC: Stecken gleichen eher Waldautobahnen (anspruchsvolle Streckenteile nicht ausgeschlossen)
Allmountain: Berg hoch und Runter, meist mit vielen anspruchsvollen Streckenteilemit Wurzen, Steine, Stufen ...


----------



## Bremshebel (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Hier mal mein Liebling. Ist mein erstes MB. Ich habs vor 2 Jahren selber aufgebaut (deshalb darfs auch meine Initialen tragen  ), ist nix besonderes, aber mir gefällts  .

bye


----------



## volki3 (22. Februar 2010)

Ist doch ganz nett 
Aber vielleicht die Kabel vorne noch Bisschen kürzen?!


----------



## Bremshebel (22. Februar 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz nett
> Aber vielleicht die Kabel vorne noch Bisschen kürzen?!



Danke. Mit dem Kürzen trau ich mich nicht  , ist mir aber auch erst auf dem Bild richtig aufgefallen, mal sehen 

bye


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2010)

xzippo schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht damit leben kannst, lass das Posten doch einfach, und hör auf deine Freundin (?)... "*Es gibt zu viel beknackte leute hier drin die gerne andere blöd anmachen*"
> Dein Problem ist wohl, das du mit Kritik nicht umgehen kannst, ich verlange auch nicht von jedem, das er meine Sachen Super findet....
> 
> Was ist den so besonderes an _deinem_ Rocky??
> ...


 
Ignorierliste...schade. Das hat mich jetzt schwer getroffen. Kann mit konstruktiver kritik sehrgut umgehen. LEider kannst du es ja nicht mehr sehen was ich jetzt schreibe. Es ist besonders weil ich es selbst aufgabaut habe und nicht fertig gekauft habe. Werd mich darüber jetzt nicht mehr äussern da hier ja auch mal hübsche bilder gezeigt werden sollen. Sorry an die anderen für disen stunk hier. gruss jenso


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Februar 2010)

0 Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (23. Februar 2010)

xc90 schrieb:


> Hi, ich have mal zwei kurtze fragen:
> 1.wo liegt der unterschid zwischen einem Cross Country Bike und allmountain?
> 2.was ist der Unterschied zwischen Cross Country und allmountain fahren an sich?
> 
> Währe nett wen mir das jemand beantworten kann.



kuckst du mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442940


----------



## wookie (27. Februar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Neulich fertig geworden.....
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/574208]
> 
> [/URL]



ist das eine cannondale starrgabel?


----------



## jörgl (27. Februar 2010)

Ja, eine P-Bone...


----------



## jetos15 (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Februar 2010)

Hier passt's ja eigtl. auch ganz gut rein, denk' ich mal:


----------



## Kanonental (28. Februar 2010)

Geiles Teil!  Gewicht???


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2010)

Hoffe, die weißen Parts sind gestattet:


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Februar 2010)

halten die Flaschenhalter gut? Wenn ja: Name, Gewicht, Preis?
Ansonsten schönes, stimmiges Giant!


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Februar 2010)

Cooles GIANT!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> halten die Flaschenhalter gut? Wenn ja: Name, Gewicht, Preis?
> Ansonsten schönes, stimmiges Giant!



Original Giant Flaschenhalter Enigma Water Bottle Cage, 30 Gramm für 7,95 Euro: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/partsaccessories/product/1648/33126/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (28. Februar 2010)

ich würde auf King Cage tippen 

sehr schönes Giant


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Februar 2010)

Stänks!! Sind denke ich eine gute Wahl die Teile


----------



## bonebreaker666 (1. März 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!  Gewicht???


 
Gar nicht mal so leicht, wie's vielleicht aussieht - ca. 10,5kg sagt die analoge Hängewaage...muss mal bei meinem Shop digital wiegen gehn, glaub' ich.


----------



## dor michü (1. März 2010)

Schönes Giant!!! Ich glaube die wenigen weißen Parts stören hier niemanden! So in ganz schwarz wäre es auch nicht so schön! Was wiegt denn das gute Teil???

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## seitenlinie (5. März 2010)

wie findet ihr das?


----------



## seitenlinie (5. März 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587926#


----------



## NoBseHz (5. März 2010)

kennen wir uns Seitenlinie? Raum Rhön? Biste Trans Schwarzwald mitgefahren?


----------



## seitenlinie (5. März 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> kennen wir uns Seitenlinie? Raum Rhön? Biste Trans Schwarzwald mitgefahren?



ne bin ich nicht mitgefahren...


----------



## NoBseHz (5. März 2010)

hm k dann hat jemand ein sehr sehr sehr ähnliches Bike (soweit ich mich erinnere bis auf den Laufradsatz) für diesen Einsatz benutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (6. April 2010)

hier mal meins ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. April 2010)

uii ein altes elite... sehr schicker rahmen... fidne es imemr nco hschade das meiner verreckt ist... naja die scarrab hat es bei mir ja au net lange gemacht 
jetzt noch ein paar gescheite blaetter an die slx (oder ne xtr),...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2010)

wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege, gibts den rahmen noch als capic elixir zu kaufen.


----------



## dre (6. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege, gibts den rahmen noch als capic elixir zu kaufen.



... richtig.


----------



## Cuberia (6. April 2010)

Was Schwarzes hab ich auch noch anzubieten...


----------



## fuschnick (6. April 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> uii ein altes elite...


 
ist ein LTD, und noch gar nicht so alt, denke ich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (7. April 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> uii ein altes elite... sehr schicker  rahmen... fidne es imemr nco hschade das meiner verreckt ist... naja die  scarrab hat es bei mir ja au net lange gemacht
> jetzt noch ein paar gescheite blaetter an die slx (oder ne  xtr),...





fuschnick schrieb:


> ist ein LTD, und noch gar nicht so alt, denke ich..



Stimmt, ist ein LTD und mittlerweile fast 3,5 Jahre alt.
Habe die anderen Decals vom Rahmen entfernt, da es mir insgesamt zu unruhig war.
Eine XTR ist mir schon fast zu schade fuer das Bike.
Da muesste ich dann wieder einen leichteren Rahmen suchen und so ginge es dann weiter ... 
Aber an andere Blaetter habe ich auch schon gedacht, eventuell nur noch 2-fach dann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2010)

ahh ein ltd? ok. 
dann mach halt ta 42/28 drauf.


----------



## KONI-DU (7. April 2010)

Hab auch was schwarzes


----------



## scapin-biker (7. April 2010)

Seeeehr schöner Rahmen !


----------



## Luke.HdR (8. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Giant. Die Sattelrutschbahn wäre aber nichts für mich.


----------



## KONI-DU (8. April 2010)

Danke, .........ich komme leider nicht mehr mit dem Gobi klar und so ist es am erträglichsten.
Stütze und Sattel sind eh noch Baustelle und werden noch geändert.


----------



## OneTwo (1. Mai 2010)

noch eins von heute ...


----------



## thomasf (2. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Cube Reaction ca. 11kg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Mai 2010)

Nicht traurig sein.
Ich stell's für Dich ein:


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch noch ne schwatte Kiste:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (3. Mai 2010)

Mein schwarzer Beitrag:


----------



## Philanderer (6. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein schwarz-blaues Gefährt mit etwas Staub. Nicht so richtig leicht(11,3), aber es hällt und tut was es soll.


----------



## klein76 (3. Juni 2010)

w


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2010)

Es fehlt noch

YPK Teflon/Carbon Schaltset
Schwarze Griffe
XT Toppull Umschuppser
Selle Italia SLR TT(Schwarz)
Funowrks N-Light Stütze in Schwarz
Schwarzer Fl-Halter


----------



## Popeye34 (6. Juni 2010)

Das Poison hat was....

Anstelle des Schwarzen SLR TT, würde ich einen Weißen (SLR) verbauen. Die Barend's wären in Black dann auch besser....
Was machst du dann mit dem Vorbau, der mMn nicht mehr passen mag (Optisch) ........

Denke das Bike wird um Welten besser aussehen, wenn die neuen "Farblich abgestimmten" Komponenten drankommen

Ich bin gespannt!

XzippO


----------



## maddda (6. Juni 2010)

Danke


Jaja ich weiß...die Teile sind halt noch vom am alten Rahmen
Und das mit dem Geld is ja immer sonne Sache, aber sehr bald kommt der SLR und die schwarze Stütze...
Den Slr werde ich aber in Schwarz kaufen, aus rein Praktischen gründen, ich ´bin nemmich mal  nen weißen Filante gefahren und der sah sehr schnell net mehr so toll aus.
Wegen Vorbau bin ich noch am überlegen...ich denke der hier könnte dem Bike ganz gut stehen http://www.r2-bike.com/procraft-vorbau-prc-st1


----------



## Deleted 153402 (7. Juni 2010)

KONI-DUs Giant ist klasse durchgestylt, finde ich, und maddas Poison hat enormes Potenzial. Ist wohl ein E 605, überlege derzeit auch, mir noch etwas in dieser Richtung zuzulegen, wobei die Entscheidung Alu/Carbon HT noch nicht gefallen ist.
Beim Poison würde ich (rein subjektiv) nur die weiße Stütze und den Vorbau gegen schwarze Teile tauschen. Das Rot ist ein klasse Kontrapunkt zum Schwarz, wiederholt sich im übrigen ja auch in vielen Bauteilen (Gabel, Gabelkopf, Bremse, Schaltungsröllchen, K-Bl-Schrauben ...) Über den FL-halter kann man tatsächlich streiten...

Ansonsten:


----------



## Popeye34 (7. Juni 2010)

klein76 schrieb:


> w




Dein Storck hätte bessere & einfallsreichere Bilder verdient, so kommt es nicht richtig zur Geltung, obwohl es ein Super Bike ist...


----------



## maddda (7. Juni 2010)

> Ist wohl ein E 605




Danke


Jop ist nen E605...Schwarze stütze ist schon Bestellt...FW N-Light
Da wird erstmal nen Selle Italia Filante drauf gefahren, bis ich Geld fürn SLR TT hab
Der Keil Sattel ist schon an nen Teamkollegen von mir Verkauft worden, weil der mir aufm Hardtail überhaupt net gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (8. Juni 2010)




----------



## dkiki (20. Juni 2010)




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2010)

hab au ein kleines schwarzes:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Juni 2010)

zuki schrieb:


>



Schönes schwarzes. Nur der Steurrohrbereich gefällt mir nicht so gut. Was ist das für eine Kurbel?!


----------



## lone_wolf (23. Juni 2010)

Das Zoulou sieht mal richtig klasse aus


----------



## Slow (23. Juni 2010)

Das Zoulou ist an sich mit der Levty klasse aufgebaut und sicherlich nicht alltäglich, aber ich finde bei den Zoulous immer sehr schade, dass sie diese unschönen Verstärkungen z.B. Oberrohr/Steuerrohr und Oberrohr/Sitzrohr bauen. Ansonsten sind die vorallem auch technisch bzw. vom Preis/Leistung einfach top!


Ich habe im Feldversuch mal mein Nox Eclipse gecleant. Jetzt kommt es noch schwärzer rüber. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2010)

du hast die aufkleber auf den felgen vergessen.


----------



## carofem (23. Juni 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Das Zoulou ist an sich mit der Levty klasse aufgebaut und sicherlich nicht alltäglich, aber ich finde bei den Zoulous immer sehr schade, dass sie diese unschönen Verstärkungen z.B. Oberrohr/Steuerrohr und Oberrohr/Sitzrohr bauen. Ansonsten sind die vorallem auch technisch bzw. vom Preis/Leistung einfach top!
> 
> 
> Ich habe im Feldversuch mal mein Nox Eclipse gecleant. Jetzt kommt es noch schwärzer rüber. ;-)


 Hallo wie zufrieden biste mit der R7 haste sie schon einschicken müssen oder war sie von Anfang an TOP??


----------



## Slow (24. Juni 2010)

Hmm, das kann ich dir leider nicht 100%ig sagen. Ich habe die Gabel gebraucht gekauft und fahre sie erst seit 2 Monaten. Laut dem Verkäufer gabs aber keine Probleme. Bis jetzt bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Sie hält die Luft, nutzt den kompletten Federweg aus und die Dämfung funktioniert einwandfrei... Kein Klackern oder ähnliches.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Das Zoulou ist an sich mit der Levty klasse aufgebaut und sicherlich nicht alltäglich, aber ich finde bei den Zoulous immer sehr schade, dass sie diese unschönen Verstärkungen z.B. Oberrohr/Steuerrohr und Oberrohr/Sitzrohr bauen. Ansonsten sind die vorallem auch technisch bzw. vom Preis/Leistung einfach top!
> ...



mit der verstaerkung am oberrohr muss ich dir recht geben. die ist net huebsch,... aber dadurch hab ich auch keine bedenken mit dem stuetzen auszug (NEIN, der rahmen ist NICHT zu klein! ich mag es ein bissle agil!). das gusset am unterrohr sind dagegen 2 schoene fraesteile, echt nett gemacht. das findet man auch an einigen anderen stellen (bruecke zwischen den sitzstreben,...). muss ich noch ein paar detail bidler machen. mach ich sobald der syntace lenker gekommen ist, dann kommt auch der blaue controletech runter (hat nur 58cm -> 60cm syntace).

preis leistung ist bei dem rahmen echt der hammer! sub 200euro mit 1650g


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2010)

welche größe hat dein rahmen?

dachte die wären leichter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2010)

ist ein 19zoeller (der hat noch ein herllich kurzes 130mm steuerrohr -> lefty passt PERFEKT).


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Juni 2010)

mein müsing...mal mit V-Brake : (und was an Sattel grad noch rumlag)


 8,1kg
und gleich noch mit Disc...


 9,0kg

JOE


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2010)

cooles rad, aber was ICH wie dran machen wuerde hab ich dir ja geschrieben. denk dann haste mehr von...


----------



## thomas1981 (24. Juni 2010)




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (30. Juni 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Schönes schwarzes. Nur der Steurrohrbereich gefällt mir nicht so gut. Was ist das für eine Kurbel?!



Das ist ne Race Face Evolve XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins in schwarz.


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2010)

schick - eine silberne Sattelklemme oder ein silberner Steuersatz hätte das noch abgerundet 

PS: Hier würde die neue XTR sogar passen. ^^


----------



## Kanonental (1. Juli 2010)

Wow! Sowas geiles habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen  
Was wiegt das Schmuckstück?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. Juli 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Wow! Sowas geiles habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen
> Was wiegt das Schmuckstück?


10,25 kg ,aber alles mit Aluteilen kein gramm Carbon.Geht also noch was ,vieleicht ihrgend wann einmal.Sollte ja eigendlich nur mein Winterrad werden.Gruss


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Juli 2010)

sehr schönes bike !!!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. Juli 2010)

Für ein Winterrad ziemlich schick geworden 

Vielleicht noch nen LRS mit XTR Naben (unverwüstlich) und leichten Felgen rein, dann wärs für den Winter perfekt.


----------



## maddda (12. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins in der aktuellen ausbaustufe
Grad bei Mama im Fotostudio

Achja 10230gr. und die Reifen sind nur fürs gute Wetter wenns ruppiger wird fahre ich Speed Kings  (Supersonic in 2.1)


----------



## bene94 (12. Juli 2010)

Wow, na endlich gescheite Fotos. Das Rad kann ja doch richtig gut aussehen!


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juli 2010)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich das Rad eine optische Katastrophe finde, solltest du dringend die Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung überdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2010)

> Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich das Rad eine optische Katastrophe finde,




Klar das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind, aber könntest du begründen was dir nicht gefällt und evtl verbesserungsvorschläge machen?



Achja Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juli 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind, aber könntest du begründen was dir nicht gefällt und evtl verbesserungsvorschläge machen?



Wirkt vollkommen überladen. Fast jedes Teil ist mit einer Beschriftung versehen. Allein die Felgen sind ja zu 50% von Aufklebern überdeckt, dazu dann noch die dominierende Schrift auf den Schwalbe-Reifen. Das Design des Rahmens gefällt mir auch nicht. Auch so Kleinteile wie Flaschenhalter oder Barends tragen mit ihrem Beschriftungen zur "Überladenheit" bei. 

Wirkt halt wie eine zu volle Powerpoint-Präsentation oder schlechte überladene Werbeposter. Technisch ist das Rad natürlich grundsolide und stimmig (bis auf die FF) aber die Optik....nein, die gefällt mir nicht. Muss sie ja aber auch nicht, ist ja dein Rad


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch eher Anhänger schlichten Designs was bikes angeht, aber die Aufkleber am Poison harmonieren meiner Meinung nach zumindest, weil sie farblich zueinander passen. Es ergibt so ein stimmiges Gesamtbild. 

Weniger davon würden das bike in meinen Augen zwar aufwerten, aber sofern man Aufkleber mag, ist es stilistisch gelungen. 

Den schweren LRS würde ich aber als erstes austauschen.


----------



## maddda (13. Juli 2010)

Von wegen Lrs is da was in richtung FRM333 oder 388 geplant...
Am antrieb wird sich auch was in Richtung 10-Fach ändern...mit 2 fach Kurbel versteht sich


----------



## Deleted152447 (13. Juli 2010)

Insgesamt gefällt mir dein Bike gut 
aber die Lenkerhörnchen gehen mal gar nicht  und das der Lenker und der Flaschenhalter (wenn ich das richtig erkenne) von Specialized sind passt finde ich auch nicht aber ansonsten ein schönes Bike, Geschmackssache halt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juli 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Wirkt vollkommen überladen. Fast jedes Teil ist mit einer Beschriftung versehen. Allein die Felgen sind ja zu 50% von Aufklebern überdeckt, dazu dann noch die dominierende Schrift auf den Schwalbe-Reifen. Das Design des Rahmens gefällt mir auch nicht. Auch so Kleinteile wie Flaschenhalter oder Barends tragen mit ihrem Beschriftungen zur "Überladenheit" bei.



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anof_De (14. Juli 2010)

hier mal mein kleines schmuckstück. leider nur bilder mit der handykamera. gute bilder mit sauberen bike kommen, wenns mal wieder schlechtes wetter gibt.





9,7kg und kein gramm carbon


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Juli 2010)

hei,hat vorher schon gut ausgschaut und jetzt erst recht. Gefällt mir das grün. Jetzt mit ner neuen gabel...hast einfach den falschen fred erwischt am anfang. Habe den gelischen fehler gemacht und musste auch federn lassen...obwohl es ja egal ist. Du musst einfach freude an deinem bike haben und es gut ausführen...greets


----------



## Anof_De (15. Juli 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei,hat vorher schon gut ausgschaut und jetzt erst recht. Gefällt mir das grün. Jetzt mit ner neuen gabel...hast einfach den falschen fred erwischt am anfang. Habe den gelischen fehler gemacht und musste auch federn lassen...obwohl es ja egal ist. Du musst einfach freude an deinem bike haben und es gut ausführen...greets



DANKE  
glaub auch falscher fred und schlechte laune unter nen paar leuten. aber jeder interpretiert leichtbau halt anders.
Mir gefällt mein Bike auch, vorallem die grünen Nippel die sieht man echt richtig geil beim fahren. Fährt sich auch wie ne gesenkte sau. 

was ich jetzt noch eventuell ändern werde, sind die aufkleber an der kurbel. Werd die bei gelegenheit runtermachen und neu lackieren. zum glück gibts die RAL farben. hab nen passendes grün gefunden, dann wirds einheitlich.
Vielleicht dreh ich den vorbau wieder ins negative, muss aber mal schaun wies sich im trail verhält


----------



## .t1mo (15. Juli 2010)

Der Ghost Rahmen gefällt mir richtig gut. Auch der Aufbau ist sehr schön geworden. Wie fahren sich die RR Performance Schlappen im Regen?


----------



## Anof_De (15. Juli 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Der Ghost Rahmen gefällt mir richtig gut. Auch der Aufbau ist sehr schön geworden. Wie fahren sich die RR Performance Schlappen im Regen?




hat die letzten 8Wochen nicht genug geregnet, damit ich ausgiebig testen konnte. leider meistens nachts und morgens wars abgetrocknet. konnte nur 2mal fahren bei regen. 
Im Wald merkt ich eigentlich kaum was, man fährt nen bisschen quer aber sonst gehts. könnte auch am druck liegen, den ich fahr. 
Im Schlamm wirds zwar etwas rutschiger, aber geht schon, bin aber eigentlich eh damit beschäftigt den ralle unter kontrolle zu halten. Bei schlamm isser wirklich schnell überfordert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juli 2010)

Das Ghost gefällt auch mir ziemlich gut!
Aber Aufkleber auf der SLX Kurbel? Sind die Schriftzüge nicht reingeätzt?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2010)

das ist eine durchsichtige folie mit grünstich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juli 2010)

Aaaah, jetzt, wo du's sagst... Also quasi so eine Sache von Ghost, um die Kurbel optisch anzugleichen!?


----------



## Anof_De (15. Juli 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aaaah, jetzt, wo du's sagst... Also quasi so eine Sache von Ghost, um die Kurbel optisch anzugleichen!?



ne hab ich selbst gemacht.
wird aber wahrscheinlich in passenden grün neu lackiert


----------



## Centi (15. Juli 2010)

Schönes Ghost, aber die Bremsleitung gehört vorn innen an der Gabel verlegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Juli 2010)

Das Ghost gefällt, mal ein etwas exzentrisches Rahmendesign, dass Ghost imho durchaus gelungen ist. 
Hast du den Rahmen mal einzeln auf der Waage gehabt? Wäre mal interessant zu wissen.

Bzgl. Kurbel könnte die grüne Aerozine evtl. für dich interessant sein: http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?products_id=1165&osCsid=83b785ae61fdfbd69c3045ad3bbdcba3
Farbton könnte hinhauen und sie ist schön leicht. Bin mit meiner baugleichen Atik sehr zufrieden. Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## Anof_De (15. Juli 2010)

Centi schrieb:


> Schönes Ghost, aber die Bremsleitung gehört vorn innen an der Gabel verlegt!


Wieso innen? Die hab ich aus Sicherheitsgründen extra aussen verlegt. Schon mal gesehn, wie ne Leitung an den Stollen hängengeblieben ist?




Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hast du den Rahmen mal einzeln auf der Waage gehabt? Wäre mal interessant zu wissen.
> 
> Bzgl. Kurbel könnte die grüne Aerozine evtl. für dich interessant sein:
> Farbton könnte hinhauen und sie ist schön leicht.


Gewicht vom Rahmen hab ich leider nicht. Ich schätze aber aufgrund der Teile die ich dran hab, das der Rahmen, um die 1800-1900g wiegen müsste. 
Hatte die Kurbel auch schon mal in Betracht gezogen. Glaube aber, dass dann das Rad zu überladen aussehen würde. Vielleicht eine schwarze mit kleinen Akzenten.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2010)

Anof_De schrieb:


> Wieso innen? Die hab ich aus Sicherheitsgründen extra aussen verlegt. Schon mal gesehn, wie ne Leitung an den Stollen hängengeblieben ist?



wenn man sie richtig verlegt passiert da nichts!


----------



## GT-Legende (17. September 2011)

customracer schrieb:


> und meins fährt auch noch...


 
jetzt nicht mehr, wurde leider bei einem Unfall zerstört  

aber.... an dem Nachfolger wird derzeit gearbeitet 


greetz

GT-Legende alias Customracer


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2011)

Dann will ich meins auch mal reinstellen. Es sind zwar noch ein paar Veränderungen geplant (XTR oder Tiso-Schaltwerk, etc.) aber es befindet sich fast im Endstadium.


----------



## preshi (18. September 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Update hier 
Das Gold macht dein Bike leicht pornös ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

preshi schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Update hier
> Das Gold macht dein Bike leicht pornös ...



Ich weiß, hab so nen Gold-Tick! Sah aber mal noch schlimmer aus.
Hätte damals auch gut in den Thread "Eure goldenen XC-Lieblinge"
gepasst.  Es ist sicherlich Geschmacksache aber da Farben wie
"Rot" die Szene dominieren, habe ich mich damals für Gold entschieden.


----------



## Katha1987 (18. September 2011)

Mein Neues


----------



## Teguerite (18. September 2011)

Hier mein Votec V.CS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (18. September 2011)

Feines Rädsche!


----------



## Sunset (26. September 2011)

die laufräder sind zwar nicht mein ding aber ansonsten ein wirklich sehr nettes teil.


----------



## zuki (27. September 2011)

Katha1987 schrieb:


> Mein Neues



Ganz nett, aber musst Du den schönen Rahmen so an die schrabbelige Kante von der Kellerwand anlehnen?


----------



## kris. (28. September 2011)

soo, wenn der thread wieder lebt, dann will ich auch mal.







jaja, ich weiss: bremsleitungen kürzen... 
kommt im winter.


----------



## maddin. (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## mape1983 (1. März 2014)

hier mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Nachkomme (25. September 2014)




----------



## zett78 (26. September 2014)

schwarz!?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. September 2014)

Ins Thema für weiße Räder kommt's bestimmt auch noch


----------



## Deleted292239 (27. September 2014)

Hier mal mein Black

 :


----------



## chrisbiker (30. September 2014)

Hallo Leute, bin nun seit ca. zwei Wochen stolzer Besitzer dieses Geräts und wollt mal fragen welche Eloxal Farbe am besten dazu passen würde, da ich mir wenn ich mal wieder etwas flüssiger bin gerne die Tune Würger Sattelklemme und einen Tune Vorbau zulegen würde.
Ich hätte ja an Blau gedacht aber bin mir irgendwie nicht ganz schlüssig.. 


Anhang anzeigen 325521 Anhang anzeigen 325523


----------



## Deleted 268554 (30. September 2014)

defintiv und glasklar: blau eloxiert


----------



## chrisbiker (30. September 2014)

Und warum denkst du passt Blau so gut ?


----------



## Endura (1. Oktober 2014)

... schau' mal von oben auf die Fox...


----------



## chrisbiker (1. Oktober 2014)

Endura" data-source="post: 12357287"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> ... schau' mal von oben auf die Fox...



Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Blau als das von Tune


----------



## kris. (1. Oktober 2014)

Abschrauben, in Rohrreiniger einlegen, weg ist das Blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (1. Oktober 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> Abschrauben, in Rohrreiniger einlegen, weg ist das Blau.


 
Das wäre ne Idee aber würde sich das Blau vom Vorbau mit dem silberausgefrästen Stellen der Felge und der dunkelgoldenen Kashima Beschichtung der Gabel vertragen ?


----------



## kris. (1. Oktober 2014)

Denke schon. Die Kashima ist ja recht neutral.


----------



## Deleted 268554 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde den Kontrast beeindruckend schön. Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen Giant XTC- Aufbau mit schwarzen Rahmen und blauen Details. Allerdings ist die Farbe auch nicht so matt; eher glänzend.


----------



## chrisbiker (2. Oktober 2014)

GiantMtb2011 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Kontrast beeindruckend schön. Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen Giant XTC- Aufbau mit schwarzen Rahmen und blauen Details. Allerdings ist die Farbe auch nicht so matt; eher glänzend.



Hättest du vielleicht ein Bild von dem Aufbau ?


----------



## Deleted 268554 (2. Oktober 2014)

Nee, aber am Wochenende komm ich noch sicherlich dazu


----------



## factz666 (5. Oktober 2014)

So, nun auch auf einem schwarzen Rad unterwegs:





Bilder im Einsatz folgen..


----------



## aibe (6. Oktober 2014)

Das kleine Schwarze...


----------



## manuel123 (10. November 2014)

Specialized Epic und ein Kuota Kharma Racer



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido-S79 (9. August 2015)

Giant XTC Advanced SL1 27,5"
die Farbe war mit egal, Hauptsache schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 268554 (10. August 2015)

Sauber


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (10. August 2015)

Übergangsweise eine kleine schwarze Chinesin, bis ich mich mit einem metallenen Silberfeil namens Triton aus Moskau aus diesem Forum verabschieden werde. 





gruss _T.O.O.L_


----------



## Grize (11. August 2015)

Und warum verabschieden ?
mit einem Titanen fängt das Leben doch erst richtig an


----------



## kris. (11. August 2015)

weil der titan-rahmen nicht mehr schwarz ist


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (11. August 2015)

Genau. Dann wanderte ich  zum Nachbartread  " Eure silbernen XC-Lieblinge" 

Gruss _T.O.O.L_ 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## memphis35 (15. August 2015)

Ein älteres CD , colored by Freund Madmax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted292239 (16. August 2015)




----------



## Guido-S79 (16. August 2015)

noch zwei Fotos von der anderen Seite, getarnt und der Umgebung angepasst


----------



## CHausK (1. September 2015)

Da passt mein Bike ja auch super rein:


----------



## träk_fjul (1. September 2015)

mein superfly, größe 19 ", 10,12 kg...


----------



## träk_fjul (1. September 2015)

und noch eines...


----------



## Bois_Wood (14. September 2015)

Mit weißer Akzentuierung. Hoffe das gilt dennoch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195


----------



## träk_fjul (14. September 2015)

sebrock schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420131Anhang anzeigen 420132
> 
> Mit weißer Akzentuierung. Hoffe das gilt dennoch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195




nö. gefällt nicht. der weiße vorbei sieht, äm, ja, also, nicht toll aus!


----------



## Bois_Wood (14. September 2015)

Hab ja auch nicht gefragt ob es gefällt, sondern ob es trotzdem gilt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195


----------



## träk_fjul (14. September 2015)

sebrock schrieb:


> Hab ja auch nicht gefragt ob es gefällt, sondern ob es trotzdem gilt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195




nee, gilt auch nicht...;-)


----------



## Bois_Wood (14. September 2015)

Mist. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (14. September 2015)

der  rahmen ist aber cool...speci? und 1x11 sowieso..kommst du damit klar?


----------



## Deleted292239 (14. September 2015)

sebrock schrieb:


> Mist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195


Würd vielleicht mal eine Sattelstütze in UD matt probieren. Das ist aber jetzt meckern auf hohem Niveau .


----------



## Bois_Wood (14. September 2015)

speci stumpjumper. ANTRIEB ist nur 1x10 mit 32 und 11/40.
Komme super klar. Finde die gripshift Weltklasse.
Komme vom cx und bin vor dem mtb die Touren hier in der Eifel mit 36 und 11/28 zu 95% super mit den mtblern mitgekommen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195


----------

